# Ausstattungsdetails STEREO



## MattiPappi (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir beim Händler meines Vertrauens ein STEREO 20" K8/G11 in poliert/schwarz bestellt.   Da mir einige Angaben zu Details der Ausstattung fehlten, habe ich nach einigem hin und her zwischen E-Mail-Kontakt mit CUBE und Besuch bei meinem Händler eine etwas detailliertere Ausstattungsliste zu meinem Bike mit den o.g. Optionen von Cube per Mail erhalten.   Ein paar Angaben fehlen mir leider immer noch (Abstufung der Kassette, Sitzwinkel, Radstand, Reifengrösse, Länge Sattelstütze & Vorbau).  

In dieser Liste taucht nun anstatt des in der Option G11 angegeben Dämpfers RockShox MC3R auf einmal ein Fox RP3 auf.  

Frage an das CUBE-Team: Hat sich das tatsächlich geändert oder ist das nur ein Tippfehler? Könnt Ihr vielleicht an dieser Stelle die noch fehlenden Angaben machen?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2005)

Sorry muss dich mit meiner Anwort bis KW 2 vertrösten komm mom net an alle rel Daten ran:
Kassette 11-- 32
Reifengrösse 2.25

wie gesagt nagel mich nicht daruaf fest dien anderen sachen kann ich dir in kw sagen!

mfg

sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MattiPappi (24. Dezember 2005)

Super, das Ihr Euch hier meiner Detailgier annehmt!  

Danke für die Zwischenantwort, gesegnete Feiertage und einen guten Ruuuuuuuuuuuttssccchhhhhhh ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## MattiPappi (12. Januar 2006)

> ... muss dich mit meiner Anwort bis KW 2 vertrösten ...



Hallo Sebastian,

frohes Neues Jahr! 

Hast Du schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2006)

Bis Montag sollte ich alle infos haben die willst! War die Woche mehr los als gedacht!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2006)

Also hier die anderen Daten

Radstand 1100mm
Sattelstütze 450mm
Vorbau Syntace Superforce je nach Größe 90 oder 105mm
Sitzwinkel 79,3 Winkel Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr oder 65,6 gemessen Sattelrohr zu horizontal zum Oberrohr verlaufender Linie!
Steuerrohr 70,6 grad


mfg

sebastian


----------



## marty7 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,

die meisten details sind ja schon irgendwie ersichtlich, aber am meisten frage ich mich wie denn nun die Laufradsatz-Optionen im genauen ausfallen und welchen Durchmesser die Scheiben V/H haben werden?
Und am allerwichtigsten, die Verfügbarkeit, bzw. Erstauslieferung?????

Dafür wäre ich äusserst dankbar 

Grüße Marty


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> die meisten details sind ja schon irgendwie ersichtlich, aber am meisten frage ich mich wie denn nun die Laufradsatz-Optionen im genauen ausfallen und welchen Durchmesser die Scheiben V/H haben werden?
> Und am allerwichtigsten, die Verfügbarkeit, bzw. Erstauslieferung?????
> ...


Das mit den Laufradoptionen musste mal erläutern was du jetzt genau wissen willst, der Händler kann dir hier mit Sicherheit auch Auskunft geben! scheiben Größen sind bei 180 VR 160 hR!

Vor  März wird kein Modell der Dual Trail Control Baureihe lieferbar sein. Sorry aber bei mir is eh kein Radfahrwetter( zu kalt!)

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry muss dich mit meiner Anwort bis KW 2 vertrösten komm mom net an alle rel Daten ran:
> Kassette 11-- 32
> Reifengrösse 2.25
> 
> ...



Sorry 

Reifen 2.35 Fat Albert

hab mich vertan

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## MattiPappi (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,

danke für die Angaben, kannst Du mir auch schon etwas zum Dämpfer sagen?



> ... STEREO 20" K8/G11 ... ...anstatt des in der Option G11 angegeben Dämpfers RockShox MC3R auf einmal ein Fox RP3...


----------



## marty7 (25. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Laufradoptionen musste mal erläutern was du jetzt genau wissen willst, der Händler kann dir hier mit Sicherheit auch Auskunft geben! scheiben Größen sind bei 180 VR 160 hR!
> 
> Vor  März wird kein Modell der Dual Trail Control Baureihe lieferbar sein. Sorry aber bei mir is eh kein Radfahrwetter( zu kalt!)
> 
> ...



Also das mit den Laufrädern hatte ich mir so vorgestellt, DT EX 5.1 mit DT 240 Naben, aber das wird wohl nichts...

Eine weitere frage habe ich bezüglich der Stabilität bei dem 22 Zöller und einem ca. 100 Kg Piloten, welche Ausstattung man für harte Touren/Enduro nehmen soll.

Und zu guter letzt kann man sich bei jeder Ausstattung die Farbe wünschen oder ist das Titanfinish nur bei den teureren Modellen zu haben?

Hoffe, dass es nicht zu verzögerungen kommt wie mit den AMS letztes Jahr 

Ansonsten ist es nicht all zu kalt und ein Winter ausflug wäre auch spaßig, wenn nicht das Rad geklaut wäre, aber das Stereo kommt ja schon bald 

Bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2006)

MattiPappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> danke für die Angaben, kannst Du mir auch schon etwas zum Dämpfer sagen?



das stereo wir es elider nur mit RP3 Dämpfer geben!

mfg

sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> scheiben Größen sind bei 180 VR 160 hR!
> 
> Vor  März wird kein Modell der Dual Trail Control Baureihe lieferbar sein. Sorry aber bei mir is eh kein Radfahrwetter( zu kalt!)
> 
> ...



Moinsen Sebastian

Also das Wetter sollte euch nicht davon abhalten mein Bike zu produzieren (Fritzz) ... 
Wie heisst das so schön: Es gibt nicht das falsche Wetter nur die falshce Kleidung.

Aber zu der Scheibengrösse: Beim Fritzz werden doch wohl von Werk aus die grossen 210er/190er montiert werden ???

Alex


----------



## MattiPappi (26. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> das stereo wir es elider nur mit RP3 Dämpfer geben!
> 
> mfg
> 
> sebastian



Hallo Sebastian,

eigentlich schade, da ich mir u.a. wegen der poploc dual Option - ohne schon zu wissen, wie oft ich die benutze, ich fand aber zumindest die Möglichkeit schon sehr interessant - die Rockshox Gabel-/Dämpfer-Kombination ausgesucht hatte. 

Im Katalog zeigt Ihr noch poploc dual, was ja mit dem RP3 nicht mehr möglich ist. Wird die Gabel dann wenigstens noch mit poploc (Standard oder poploc adjust) ausgeliefert oder lasst Ihr die poploc Option ganz weg?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2006)

an der gabel ist natürlich pop loc verbaut aber nur das normale!

scheibengröße am Fritzz 210 190mm!

mfg

sebastian


----------



## dastin7 (30. Januar 2006)

Gilt das mit dem Dämpfer auch für das Sting? Und wenn ja, ändert sich da was am Preis?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Januar 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> an der gabel ist natürlich pop loc verbaut aber nur das normale!
> 
> scheibengröße am Fritzz 210 190mm!
> 
> ...



HA, you made my day 
Muchas Gracias für die Info....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guerman79 (1. Februar 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit den Laufrädern hatte ich mir so vorgestellt, DT EX 5.1 mit DT 240 Naben, aber das wird wohl nichts...



Sehe ich das Richtig, dass ich das Bike in der K8 Ausstattung nicht so erhalte wie ich es im oktober laut Katalog bestellt habe?
Welche Laufräder werden bei der K8 Variante migeliefert?


----------



## marty7 (1. Februar 2006)

Laut Info: K8 DT EX 5.1 und XT Naben

Nach Recherche im Forum wird die Fox Talas XTT auch wohl erst gegen ende März ausgeliefert und man sollte sich schon mal auf einen langen April einstellen, wenn es im März nicht klappen sollte 

Aber, korrigiert mich gerne 

Cheers


----------



## kleinbiker (2. Februar 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Recherche im Forum wird die Fox Talas XTT auch wohl erst gegen ende März ausgeliefert und man sollte sich schon mal auf einen langen April einstellen, wenn es im März nicht klappen sollte


            

Ich muss dir leider voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich rechne mit meinem Bike ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr im März und fast auch nicht im April. Uns dass obwohl ich die XTT gar nicht habel will, sondern gegen eine Manitou tauschen werde.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Februar 2006)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rechne mit meinem Bike ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr im März und fast auch nicht im April


@ Sebastian: Ich hoffe jetzt mal das solche Vermutungen, Vermutungen bleiben und ihr die Bikes pünktlich im März ausliefern werdet, oder? Mitte April ist Lago geplant und mein Händler hat mir Anfang-Mitte März als Liefertermin für das Fritzz genannt....Bitte um Korrektur deinerseits (im positiven Sinne natürlich  )

Alex


----------



## guerman79 (2. Februar 2006)

@Sebastian
Hoffe auch dass sich an dem Ausleifertermin nichts ändert. Habe ende März eine Tour mit (dann hoffentlich) meinem neuen Stereo eingeplannt. Kannst du der Aussage meines Händlers, Anfang mitte März, zustimmen?

THX


----------



## Wuudi (2. Februar 2006)

Nur ein Info am Rande.

Die Talas XTT wurde bei Canyon's ES9 bereits seit 2 Wochen ausgeliefert.
Sollte also bereits erhältlich sein, ausser Cube erhält ihre Lieferung erst später.


----------



## guerman79 (4. Februar 2006)

Hätte da noch eine Frage zur Flaschenhalteraufnahme. Auf jedem Foto das ich vom Stereo gesehen habe, finde ich keine Schrauben für die Flaschenhalter. Sind diese vorgesehen? 

Oder ist man genötigt sich eine Triathlon Aufnahme für den Sattel zu besorgen? Wäre schade.

Micha


----------



## keepout (4. Februar 2006)

guerman79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte da noch eine Frage zur Flaschenhalteraufnahme. Auf jedem Foto das ich vom Stereo gesehen habe, finde ich keine Schrauben für die Flaschenhalter. Sind diese vorgesehen?



Hallo!
Das sind die Bilder von Prototypen - die haben keine Aufnahemn. Bei denen stimmt auch die Tretlagerhöhe nicht. Wir müssen eben alle warten, bis die Serie antanzt. Ich kanns auch kaum mehr erwarten, da ich mich zwischen drei Rädern entscheiden muss, zwei von denen möchte ich aber probefahren, vorher gebe ich keine Bestellung ab.


----------



## marty7 (7. Februar 2006)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr das Stereo einstuft. Ob All-mountain, harter Tourer oder eher reinrassiges Enduro?

Am schönsten wäre das Stereo mit einem Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenkereinheit und 180mm Discs vorne und hinten, sowie Nobby Nic's in 2.4 ab Werk verbaut...

Ahh... mal wieder 'ne runde Tee trinken und w.....!


----------



## kleinbiker (8. Februar 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr das Stereo einstuft. Ob All-mountain, harter Tourer oder eher reinrassiges Enduro?
> 
> Am schönsten wäre das Stereo mit einem Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenkereinheit und 180mm Discs vorne und hinten, sowie Nobby Nic's in 2.4 ab Werk verbaut...
> 
> Ahh... mal wieder 'ne runde Tee trinken und w.....!



Ich würde das Bike so irgendwo zwischen All-Mountain und Tourer einstufen.

Was die Teile angeht, würde ich mal mit deinem Händler sprechen. Der sollte sich gerade bei diesen Teile recht kooperationsbereit zeigen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MattiPappi (8. Februar 2006)

> Am schönsten wäre das Stereo mit einem Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenkereinheit und 180mm Discs vorne und hinten, sowie Nobby Nic's in 2.4 ab Werk verbaut...



@marty
Die Nachrüstung sollte bei einem vernünftigen Händler kein Problem sein.

Ich habe mir mein STEREO mit VRO Vorbau/Lenker und 210/180mm (1,9m 88 kg ) Scheiben bestellt, war überhaupt kein Problem und Aufpreise unter Anrechnung der Originalteile auch OK.

Die Nobby Nics werden z.Zt. ja wie sauer Bier verschleudert, habe ich daher eh schon im Keller liegen, weiss nur noch nicht ob ich die v+h nutze, da der Fat Albert eigentlich auch ganz ordentlich ist. Schlecht werden die aber bestimmt nicht, da ich im Jahr ohnehin den ein oder anderen Schlappen verschleisse. 

Ansonsten habe ich mit dem Liefertermin genau die gleichen Nöte - ich will spätestens Ostern damit auf grosse Tour und ein bisschen Einfahren vorher wäre gar nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Februar 2006)

Also Sebastian, so kläre er uns über den aktuellen Lieferstatus der Fritzzens und der Stereos auf ... 

Vielen Dank

Alex

P.S.: Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein (wer hätte das gedacht  ) und zwar:
In welcher Ausführung wird denn der Syntace Vector Downhill Lenker bei dem *Fritzz* geliefert? Ich hoffe mal ungekürzt in der 700mm Breite.
Und in welcher Ausführung der Syntace Superforce Vorbau? Bitte nicht länger als 75mm-90mm und mit ordentlichen, nichtrostenden Schrauben.
Wäre nicht schlecht das zu wissen, da ich ansonsten evtl. meinen Händler bescheid geben muss, dass er sich gleich noch um eine neue Vorbau-Lenkerkombi kümmern muss.....


----------



## schlupp (8. Februar 2006)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Sebastian,

Aber in diesem Thread wurde schon mal erwähnt, dass das Auslieferungsdatum März 2006 ist. Und der kommt auch nicht schneller, je öfter man danach fragt.....

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2006)

Lieferstatus heißt beileibe nicht Lieferdatum. Abgesehen davon wärs doch irre gut, wenn das Zeugs schneller käme, desto öfter man frägt(früge?hmmm).


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Februar 2006)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar nicht der Sebastian,
> 
> Aber in diesem Thread wurde schon mal erwähnt, dass das Auslieferungsdatum März 2006 ist. Und der kommt auch nicht schneller, je öfter man danach fragt.....
> 
> ...


Das ist mir klar das als Auslieferungstermin der März genannt wurde (kann ja lesen), aber da sich hier mal Vermutungen breit gemacht haben dass es wahrscheinlich Ende März, doch eher April sein wird....nur so zur Vorsicht. Und ausserdem wirst du sicherlich dieses kleine Ding (in Internetjunkiefachkreisen genannte "Smiley"-Icon) hinter meinem Text gesehen haben........

Ich hatte schon bei meiner Bestellung des XC Pro das Problem das mir Ende Mai angekündigt wurde und da draus Ende Juni geworden ist ..... also verzeih mir bitte meine Vorsichtige Nachfrage.

@Flugrost: "...nachfragen würde." 


Warten wir's einfach mal ab, wa ???

Alex


----------



## guerman79 (12. Februar 2006)

@Sebastian



			
				MattiPappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir mein STEREO mit VRO Vorbau/Lenker und 210/180mm Scheiben bestellt.



Habe in der Aktuellen Bike einen Test gesehen wo von  max. 203mm bei der FOX TALAS TXX gesprochen wurde, da sonst die Verwindungskräfte zu hoch werden und die Gabel sich verziehen kann.

Wüsste gerne ob man doch die 210mm Montieren kann, da ich selbst 2m groß bin und 95 kg wiege.  

THX


----------



## MattiPappi (13. Februar 2006)

@guerman79

Bei der Talas XTT keine Chance, ist nur bis 203mm freigegeben, deshalb hab' ich mir den K8-Ausstattungskit (Louise FR, XT, DT Swiss) zusammen mit der RockShox Gabel-/Dämpferkombi bestellt.

Die Revelation ist bis 210mm freigegeben, günstiger und wirklich schlechter scheint sie auch nicht zu sein (siehe aktuelle Tests in BIKE und Mountainbike-Magazin als Anhaltspunkt). Falls sie schlechter ist, stellt sich noch die Frage, ob ich es dann auch spüren würde.


----------



## guerman79 (13. Februar 2006)

@MattiPappi

Die Frage ist jetzt ob ich mit 180mm/180mm VR/HR auskomme. Wenn nicht habe ich ein Problem (glaube ich). Das rad ist schon seit oktober bestellt. Muß mal klären ob da noch was machbar ist.

So ein shit. Wieso gibt es für Magura keine 200mm scheiben. Dreck.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Februar 2006)

Hi Guerman79

ich würde da einfach mal mit deinem Händler sprechen. Vielleicht (aber mit sehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit) wird er dir an die Hayes die grossen 203er Scheiben montieren können. Die sind ja durchaus nachrüstbar, dank den entsprechenden Adaptern.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MattiPappi (13. Februar 2006)

@guerman79

Dein Händler wäre ein schöner Depp, wenn er Dir hier nicht helfen würde !

Erstens hat er bei Deinen Eckmassen  schon bei der Verkaufsberatung gepennt (es sei denn Du hast Deine 58kg Frau zum Einkaufen vorgeschickt ) und zweitens ist das die Chance für ihn, einen Kunden so zufrieden zu stellen, dass er sich gut aufgehoben fühlt und gerne wieder kommt! 

Good Luck!!


----------



## guerman79 (14. Februar 2006)

Ihr habt recht.

Die Variante mit der Revelation und 210mm/190mm klingt auch gut. Ih glaube mittlerweile, dass der Lockout der Rock Shox besser für mich mit meinem Gewicht ist als trail tune. 
Habe gehört, dass das wippen bergauf bei trail tune nicht ganz weg geht.

Werde mich heute mit meinem Händler kurzschließen.  

THX


----------



## guerman79 (16. Februar 2006)

Hi.

War gestern bei meinem Händler und habe, für mich jedenfalls, eine schlechte Nachricht erfahren: "Das Stereo bekomme ich frühstens anfang April, eher mitte."  

Das war jedenfalls die Aussage des Vertriebs.

Naja. Da kann man nur sagen: Geduld! Geduld! Geduld! 

Kann man nur hoffen, dass diese Aussage zutrifft.

BYE


----------



## khahn (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch gerade am Überlegen mir ein Stereo zu bestellen.
Leider bin ich mir mit der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher.
Ich fahre im Moment ein altes Ghost Enduro RH44, Oberrohrlänge waagrecht ca. 555mm. Theoretisch müsste eigentlich der 16" Rahmen passen da die Oberrohrlängen ziemlich identisch sind. 
Hat jemand schon mal das Stereo gefahren und kann beurteilen ob es von der Geometrie her vergleichbar z.B. mit dem AMS (dieses kann ich fahren) ist ? 

Ich möchte nicht solange warten bis die neuen Räder da sind, probefahren, bestellen und dann nochmals warten :-(

Gruß Klaus


----------



## kleinbiker (17. Februar 2006)

khahn schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hat jemand schon mal das Stereo gefahren und kann beurteilen ob es von der Geometrie her vergleichbar z.B. mit dem AMS (dieses kann ich fahren) ist ?
> ...



Tja Klaus,

wirst dich wohl noch etwas gedulden müssen. Bis Mitte April wie guerman79 ja schreibt. Denn noch gibt's keine Serienmodelle! Die Bike oder MB -weis ich jetzt nicht, so ichs gelesen habe- haben ein Prototyp gefahren. Wenig aussagekräftig! Sobald ich aber mein Stereo habe, kann ich nochmal gerne vom Vergleich mit 'ne AMS berichten.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Februar 2006)

guerman79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> War gestern bei meinem Händler und habe, für mich jedenfalls, eine schlechte Nachricht erfahren: "Das Stereo bekomme ich frühstens anfang April, eher mitte."
> 
> ...



Damn, das ist aber wirklich keine gute Nachricht. Hoffentlich kriegst du dein Bike doch noch früher oder zu dem dir am Anfang zugesagten Termin.

Weiss jemand ob das Gleiche auch für das Fritzz gilt?
Von meinem Händler habe ich die Terminzusage "Mitte März" erhalten. Mein Trip an den Gardasee ist für Mitte April angesetzt.
Ich möchte gerne den Trip mit dem Fritzz machen, will das Bike aber natürlich vorher ausreichend testen und kennenlernen.
Also es wäre nett, wenn da jemand bescheid weiss, dies hier zu posten.
Vielen Dank

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (21. Februar 2006)

Ich bin das Stereo als Prototyp gefahren und bin ansonsten auf dem AMS unterweges. Ich finde die beiden von der Sitzposition sehr ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-Max (24. Februar 2006)

wie ist das eigentlich bei der Rahmengrösse bei Cube? Auf der Zeichnung auf 
der Cube-Website ist nämlich nur schwer zu erkennen ob die Rahmengrösse
46 cm z.B. sich nur auf das Sitzrohr oder auf die Länge Mitte Tretlager und Ende Rohr bezieht 

Wär toll wenn darüber jemand Auskunft geben könnte


----------



## kleinbiker (24. Februar 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das eigentlich bei der Rahmengrösse bei Cube? Auf der Zeichnung auf
> der Cube-Website ist nämlich nur schwer zu erkennen ob die Rahmengrösse
> 46 cm z.B. sich nur auf das Sitzrohr oder auf die Länge Mitte Tretlager und Ende Rohr bezieht
> 
> Wär toll wenn darüber jemand Auskunft geben könnte



Bis Oberkante Schnellspanner.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-Max (25. Februar 2006)

von Mitte Tretlager aus gemessen?


----------



## kleinbiker (25. Februar 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> von Mitte Tretlager aus gemessen?



Klar!


----------



## MattiPappi (28. Februar 2006)

@Bonzai1982

Habe vergangene Woche meinen Händler nochmal gegängelt  bei CUBE nach dem Liefertermin zu fragen. Zitat aus Telefonat: ...Mitte April sollte funktionieren!

Anmerkung meinerseits: Mitte April war auch ursprünglich   mein gewünschter Liefertermin mit dem das Bike bestellt wurde - nur heute nicht mehr .

Ehrlich gesagt kann ichs kaum noch erwarten bis das Bike kommt. Mistwetter hin oder her, da ich eh jedes WE auf dem Bike sitze wird es ohnehin bald die erste Fangopackung bekommen.

Bleibt aber wohl nichts anderes übrig als zu warten ......


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Februar 2006)

@MattiPappi

Dito, wie ich auch schon in diesem Thread hier geschrieben habe, habe ich gestern mit meinem Händler telefoniert und er hat meine Befürchtung, das Fritzz vor Anfang/Mitte April nicht zu erhalten, leider bestätigt.

Er und folglich auch ich hatten von seitens Cube die feste Lieferzusage Mitte Februar, Anfang März. Aber leider schiebt sich das jetzt alles weiter nach hinten hinaus.

Ich bin schon ein wenig verärgert, da meine Bikekollegen und ich unseren Trip an den Gardasee für Mitte April gebucht haben und ich diese Tour eigentlich mit dem Fritzz geniessen will. Ausserdem sind die neuen Modelle ja nicht erst seit gestern angekündigt sondern seit September. Und da ich auch Anfang Dezember bestellt habe ....

Zum Glück habe ich ja noch mein XC Pro.

Aber ich will Fritzzen ..... !!!!!

Geduld soll ja angeblich eine Tugend sein....

Alex


----------



## botswana23 (2. März 2006)

Oho das hört sich nicht sehr gut an. 

Wenn das Fritzz so spät kommt glaube ich nicht das, das Stereo früher da sein soll. Oder hat jemand schon einen genauen Liefertermin oder vielleicht schon bekommen ??

Wir haben März !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. März 2006)

Hi Botswana23,

die Lieferverzögerung bezieht sich auf alle Dual-Trail-Control-Link Bikes von Cube. Also das Stereo, Sting und Fritzz werden anscheinend nicht vor Ende März/Anfang April ausgeliefert werden.

So leid es mir tut, aber da wirst du dich zu uns in den Warteraum setzen müssen....

Alex


----------



## keepout (4. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Botswana23,
> 
> die Lieferverzögerung bezieht sich auf alle Dual-Trail-Control-Link Bikes von Cube. Also das Stereo, Sting und Fritzz werden anscheinend nicht vor Ende März/Anfang April ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> ...



Tja, gestern mit Händler lange gesprochen: Auslieferung ist für Ende März vorgesehen. Er meinte dann, sollte es wie im vergangenen Jahr zu drastischen  Verzögerungen kommen, werde er die Cubes, so leid es ihm tue, stornieren. Letztes Jahr habe er anscheinend viele verzürnte Kunden gehabt, vor allem die RRler, die ja noch früher beginnen zu radeln.
Schau mer mal, andere haben auch tolle Räder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. März 2006)

Naja, also ich *will* das Fritzz, weil ich mich erstens in das Bike verliebt habe und zweitens ist es für meine Bedürfnisse genau das Bike das ich brauche. FR/Light DH/Touring....Ich hoffe jetzt mal nur das sich Cube an die verschobene Zusage "Ende März" hält und ich dann mein Ponie über die Weiden jagen kann.
Also die Entscheidung, ob man von einem Bikekauf zurücktritt oder nicht sollte ja wohl immer noch dem Käufer und nicht an seiner statt dem Händler überlassen werden. Mein Dealer würde sich hüten endgültig für den Käufer zu entscheiden. Er würde drauf hinweisen, ja, aber nicht das Bike vorenthalten oder von vornherein ablehnen.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .... 

Alex


----------



## keepout (4. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, also ich *will* das Fritzz, >snip<
> 
> Also die Entscheidung, ob man von einem Bikekauf zurücktritt oder nicht sollte ja wohl immer noch dem Käufer und nicht an seiner statt dem Händler überlassen werden.



Also ich hätte auch gerne das Stereo - aber es ist nur ein Bike von einer Auswahl aus 3en. Also Stereo um jeden Preis - ne!

Zum 2ten: der besagte Händler wird dann stornieren, wenn die Cubes sich drastisch verspäten, weil, dann gibts keine Kundschaft mehr. Im Juni habe die Leute dann andere Modelle gekauft.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2006)

keepout schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte auch gerne das Stereo - aber es ist nur ein Bike von einer Auswahl aus 3en. Also Stereo um jeden Preis - ne!


Achso, also wenn du dir alternative Bikes ausgesucht hast und du sowieso auf der Kippe, was deine Entscheidung angeht, stehst, dann ok...



> Zum 2ten: der besagte Händler wird dann stornieren, wenn die Cubes sich drastisch verspäten, weil, dann gibts keine Kundschaft mehr. Im Juni habe die Leute dann andere Modelle gekauft.


Da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, aber ich für meinen Teil würde eine längere Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen, zähneknirschend zwar, aber ich würde warten...muss ja warten.
Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich unter anderem daran das ich mich ja endgültig für das Fritzz entschieden habe.... 
Jemand wie du, der sich natürlich nicht sicher ist, welches Bike er nehmen soll, nimmt natürlich dann eines welches schneller geliefert wird.....

Alex


----------



## keepout (6. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand wie du, der sich natürlich nicht sicher ist, welches Bike er nehmen soll, nimmt natürlich dann eines welches schneller geliefert wird.....



... nein, ich nehm das, welches bei der Probefahrt besser entspricht. Bin eben schon gespannt auf das Testwochenende: ein Duell zwischen Stereo und Kraftstoff X2.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. März 2006)

Das wird es sicher werden. Habe mir das X2 gerade mal angeschaut (leider noch nicht die Freude gehabt es zu fahren) und ich muss sagen, es gefällt... Von der Rahmenform und den Parts nicht schlecht. In welcher Ausstattung würdest du es nehmen? XT oder XTR?
Dann aber schonmal viel Spass beim Testen...herrlich sich ein Bike zu kaufen. Vorfreude ist doch immer noch die schönste Freude 

Greetz

Alex


----------



## kleinbiker (6. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfreude ist doch immer noch die schönste Freude



Dann sollten wir die Fritzz-, Stereo-, und Sting-Lose Zeit also noch auskosten und hoffen, dass es noch längerdauert, damit wir uns noch länger darauf freuen können.   

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. März 2006)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollten wir die Fritzz-, Stereo-, und Sting-Lose Zeit also noch auskosten und hoffen, dass es noch längerdauert, damit wir uns noch länger darauf freuen können.
> 
> Grüße
> kleinbiker



Hi Kleinbiker,

also mich regt das doch auch auf und wenn du meine Posts verfolgt hättest, dann wüsstest du das auch. War vielleicht etwas unglücklich von mir ausgedrückt, vielleicht hätte ich noch dazu schreiben sollen: ... wenn es sich im Rahmen hält ... .
Ändern kann man die Lieferverzögerung sowieso nicht, aber anscheinend (soweit ich das mit meinem Händler und mit Cube geklärt habe) werden die neuen Bikes Ende März kommen.
Prinzipiell wollte ich damit nur meine Vorfreude auf das neue Bike zum Ausdruck bringen und dies mit einem gewissen, sarkastischen Unterton in Form eines multimedialmodernen Icons -->, unterstreichen....

Don't worry, go biking .... 


Alex


----------



## Astaroth (7. März 2006)

Servus,
so lange kann es nicht mehr dauern bis die Stereos von Cube kommen den in der neuen Bike wird von Cube für das Stereo schon Werbung gemacht. 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## keepout (7. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir das X2 gerade mal angeschaut (leider noch nicht die Freude gehabt es zu fahren) und ich muss sagen, es gefällt... Von der Rahmenform und den Parts nicht schlecht. In welcher Ausstattung würdest du es nehmen? XT oder XTR?



Hallo Alex!
Die Jungs von Kraftstoff haben mir das Bike nach meinem Wunsch zusammengetsellt: X0, MX Pro, ohne Laufräder (hab ich noch) zu einem tollen Preis - bin echt schon auf den Zeikampf gespannt.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. März 2006)

Lange nicht, aber zu lange für einen heissen Fritzzer wie mich ... 

Das die Bikemags Werbeanzeigen drucken heisst ja nicht unbedingt zwangsläufig das das Bike schnell geliefert wird. Ich denke da mal nur an so Werbeanzeigen vom Cannondale Gracia, aber da ist es ja auch etwas anderes gewesen.

Also dann hoffe ich mal das es bei dem zugesicherten Termin von spätestens  Ende März bleibt und spätestens beim eintreffen des Fritzz die Sonne rauskommt und man wieder richtig Trails rocken kann ... 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. März 2006)

keepout schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex!
> Die Jungs von Kraftstoff haben mir das Bike nach meinem Wunsch zusammengetsellt: X0, MX Pro, ohne Laufräder (hab ich noch) zu einem tollen Preis - bin echt schon auf den Zeikampf gespannt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hi Andi,

edel edel. Na dann möchte ich aber mal was über den Ausgang des "Battle" lesen ... Ist ja nie verkehrt auch mal Meinungen und Vergleichsberichte zu sehen.

Alex


----------



## bernd e (8. März 2006)

> Servus,
> so lange kann es nicht mehr dauern bis die Stereos von Cube kommen den in der neuen Bike wird von Cube für das Stereo schon Werbung gemacht.
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



In der MTB Rider war schon vor 2 oder 3 Ausgaben eine Werbung! Von daher geht deine Rechnung vermutlich nicht auf, ich warte weiter mit euch auf mein Stereo!


----------



## kleinbiker (9. März 2006)

Hallo,

   
also wenn ich das Richtig sehe, werden mit dem Fox RP3 oder dem RS MC3R ja Dämpfer verbaut, die über eine gewisse Plattformdämpfung verfügen. Ich frage mich jetzt, wie sensiebel spricht das System dann noch an. Wäre es nicht besser, einen normalen, nur mit Rebound-Einstellung, bestückten Dämpfer zu verbauen. Schließlich verbaut Bodo Probst an seinen Fusion's ja auch nur die Fox Float R, DT SSD 225 und Co. Der Winterbau sollte ja eigentlich auch so wippfrei sein.
   

Welche Dämpferlänge wird im Stereo eigentlich verbau. Ich glaube, ich werde mit mal beim großen E einen Fox oder DT ersteigern und dann mal vergleichen. Dafür bräuchte ich nur die Dämpferlänge.

Besten Dank und sportliche Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Cubabike (9. März 2006)

Sers,

Bin mal gespannt, wie Cube auf den Image-Schaden wegen der verspäteten Bikes reagiert:
Denn wenn man sich die letzten 2-3 Ausgaben der gängigen Magazine anschaut, wurden dort sämtliche Fully/Marathon/Touren-Bike-tests komplett OHNE Cube-Bikes gemacht.  
Selbst wenn das Testfeld groß und alle namhaften internationalen und selbst deutschen Hersteller (Centurion, Corratec, Canyon, Storck, Steppenwolf, Ghost...) vertreten waren, einer hat immer gefehlt: CUBE!! 

Hat sich nun Cube geweigert, das AMS Pro wieder an den Start gehen zu lassen (4x Testsieger reicht ja), oder haben sich die Magazine geweigert, das AMS wieder zu testen (wobei zum 100000. mal das Speci oder das Genius oder dasselbe Centurion getestet wurde), ODER:
Hat Cube es einfach nicht fertig gebracht, wenigstens ein (Vor-)Serienmodell an den Start zu bringen?

So einen Marketing-Flopp wird man nur schwer ausbügeln können. Muss sagen, ich bin da reichlich enttäuscht von der "Nicht"-Leistung von Cube.

Im August 2005 auf den Messen die neuen Bikes ankündigen, die dann über ein halbes Jahr später noch nicht lieferbar sind ist schon allerhand.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MattiPappi (9. März 2006)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ....also wenn ich das Richtig sehe, werden mit dem Fox RP3 oder dem RS MC3R ja Dämpfer verbaut


Siehe Beitrag #12 in diesem Thread:


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> das stereo wir es elider nur mit RP3 Dämpfer geben!
> mfg
> sebastian





			
				kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Dämpferlänge wird im Stereo eigentlich verbau...  Dafür bräuchte ich nur die Dämpferlänge.
> kleinbiker


Nach Angaben, die ich von CUBE erhalten habe: Dämpfer Fox Float RP3 190mm (2006)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (10. März 2006)

MattiPappi schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Angaben, die ich von CUBE erhalten habe: Dämpfer Fox Float RP3 190mm (2006)



Dann kann ich mich ja mal auf die Suche nach einem FloatR oder DT SSD mit 190 mm machen.

Besten Dank .
kleinbiker


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. März 2006)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen ob denn die Einbaulänge des Manitou Swinger 4-Way beim Fritzz auch 190mm betragen wird?
Wie sieht es mit dem Platzangebot aus wenn ich mir evtl. einen Manitou Swinger Coil 4-Way (oder 6-Way) einbauen möchte? Dürfte eigentlich hinhauen, oder?
Gewichtstechnisch hat es Cube, laut Angabe, ja fertiggebracht das Fritzz für  den Einsatzbereich auf sage und schreibe gerade mal 15kg zu bringen. Von daher wäre für mich die Überlegung einen Coil-Dämpfer einzubauen garnicht so abwegig....Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand bescheid geben könnte 

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2006)

Soory

aber der Dämpfer im Fritzz hat 200mm Einbaulänge und ich glaube nicht das du einen Coil dämpfer reinbringst, da bei den manitou Dämpfern mit Feder der Piggyback bestimmt 10mm weiter weg steht als bei den Luftdämpfern.
by the way der 4 way air steckt schon einiges ein fahr ihn ja im BCR!

mfg

sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. März 2006)

Hi Sebastian,

vielen Dank für die Info. Hmm, schade aber da kann man dann wohl nichts machen.
Weisst du wie es um die "Einbaufähigkeit" des FOX DHX 5.0 bestellt ist?
Das wäre so eine Alternative die mir vorschweben würde....

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2006)

sorry aber auch hier ein nein! den dhx air hab ich nicht reingebracht! da bei den fox der piggyback und die Einstellrädchen auf der gleichen Seite sind haut das nicht hin!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. März 2006)

Ok, dann werde ich das erstmal so hinnehmen müssen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Info Sebastian. Ich denke mir auch das der Swinger 4-Way so einiges wegsteckt, aber ich dachte mir, durch das "geringe" Gesamtgewicht könnte ich mir bei Zeiten einen "stabileren" Coil-Dämpfer einbauen ohne jetzt so grossartig auf das Gewicht achten zu müssen. Aber wenn das nicht passt, na dann passt das halt nicht.

Bin erstmal nur Glücklich wenn das Bike dann endlich da ist...(gibt es da schon was neues? Auf wundersame Weise Auslieferungen vielleicht?  )

Alex


----------



## kleinbiker (13. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Botswana23,
> 
> die Lieferverzögerung bezieht sich auf alle Dual-Trail-Control-Link Bikes von Cube. Also das Stereo, Sting und Fritzz werden anscheinend nicht vor Ende März/Anfang April ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> ...



Wir warten  und warten  und warten und warten , und werden wohl noch viel länger warten  müssen als uns allen recht ist, weil ja Vorfreude die schönste Freude ist, deshalb können wir jetzt nochmal etwa 2 Monate länger warten , damit wir uns noch länger darauf freuen können. 

Ich hab heute die Information bekommen, dass sich die Auslieferung der Dual-Trail-Control-Serien auf Mitte Mai verschieben wird   .

Kann ich eigentlich meine Bestellung stornieren. Ich warte jetzt nämlich seit September 05. Das ist zwar "erst" die erste Terminverschiebung, aber gleich um zwei Monate fast direkt in die Saison. Die Frage ist natürlich auch, wenn ich jetzt bei einem anderen Hersteller bestelle, wie lange dauert's dann? Wenn's wieder 8 Wochen sind, kann ich auch auf's Stereo warten.

   

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal nach anderen Möglichkeiten ausschau halten.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## pefro (14. März 2006)

Hi,



			
				kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute die Information bekommen, dass sich die Auslieferung der Dual-Trail-Control-Serien auf Mitte Mai verschieben wird   .



was ich absolut nicht verstehe ist, warum man beispielsweise bei Litevielle weiß, wann die Rahmen fertig sind, wann sie eloxiert werden und wann sie montiert werden - und bei Cube gibts ständig nur ein "verzögert sich hier, verzögert sich da" - ohne jegliche Begründung. Das man sich dann als Kunde so vorkommt als solle man nur hingehalten werden ist denke ich mehr als verständlich.



> Kann ich eigentlich meine Bestellung stornieren. Ich warte jetzt nämlich seit September 05. Das ist zwar "erst" die erste Terminverschiebung, aber gleich um zwei Monate fast direkt in die Saison. Die Frage ist natürlich auch, wenn ich jetzt bei einem anderen Hersteller bestelle, wie lange dauert's dann? Wenn's wieder 8 Wochen sind, kann ich auch auf's Stereo warten.



Stornierung sollte bei jedem normalen Händler kein Problem sein - die sind mit der Lage ja sicher auch nicht glücklich. Und es gibt auch etliche Hersteller/Händler die gerade jetzt Bikes einfach auf "Lager" haben und kurzfristig liefern können.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

Ist das jetzt ernst mit der Verzögerung ?

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich kein Stereo bestellt habe. Ich hatte fest mit einem Stereo in Gedanken gespielt nur leider konnte mir mein Händler kein Demo-Bike organisieren. Er meinte im März wenn sie ausgeliefert werden kann ich dann eins testen. Nur war mir das dann zu spät. Hätte ich eins bestellt und müsste bis Mai warten aiai, ich wäre seeehr böse...

P.S. Bin mal gespannt ob Cube einen Stand beim Bike-Festival in Riva (01.05) hat, da werde ich sicher ein Stereo testen.


----------



## MattiPappi (14. März 2006)

Auch von mir: Ist das wirklich Ernst??????????? 

@Sebastian: Wäre toll, wenn es hier mal eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu dem Thema geben würde!

Wenn das wirklich Fakt ist, storniere ich auf jeden Fall, denn so lang kann/will ich nicht mehr warten.  Mein Auto wurde auf Bestellung exakt innerhalb 3 Wochen gebaut und ausgeliefert!  So viel komplizierter kann der Fahrradbau doch auch nicht sein, oder?

Mich hat das Stereo zwar von Anfang an begeistert, aber so was würde definitiv über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2006)

Sorry

Das ist auch die Info die ich bekommen habe!
hmm ja auf dem Bike festival haben wir einen Stand.
Ich wart ja auch sehnlichst auf mein fritzz.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

Gibt es auch einen genauen Grund ?

Sind die Rahmen noch nicht geschweißt ??


----------



## Astaroth (14. März 2006)

Servus,
nichts *gegen* Cube aber jetzt kann ich verstehen warum "mein" Händler den Vertrag mit Cube gekündigt hat, Unzuverläßigkeit meinte er!
Anscheinend will gut Ding Weile haben nein im Ernst ich hätte einen solchen Hals wenn sich mein sehnlichst erwartetes Bike Monat um Monat verschiebt und es wirklich keine genaue Aussagen bezüglich Liefertermin gibt.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. März 2006)

Hi,

also ich glaube mein Schwein pfeift....das kann doch jetzt nicht euer Ernst sein oder? Mitte Mai? Für Bikes die im September angekündigt wurden?
Ich werde da gleich mal mit meinem Händler telefonieren müssen ....

Sebastian, wie kann denn bitteschön eine solche Lieferverzögerung zustande kommen? Ist das wirklich Fakt?

Toll, Mitte April Gardasee (geplant mit Fritzz) .....juhuu 

Ich zügle mich jetzt mal noch mit meinen Aussagen, aber wenn dem wirklich so ist...also dann bin ich wirklich richtig angepisst.

Abwarten....

Alex


----------



## R73GG (14. März 2006)

Also ich habe gestern mein Stereo abbestellt und ein Fusion Raid geordert.
Lieferzeit ca. 1 Woche.


----------



## pefro (14. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry
> 
> Das ist auch die Info die ich bekommen habe!



und damit ist das Ganze für Dich Fakt und somit abgehakt?  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2006)

Anscheinend *will* diese Firma keine Räder verkaufen. Ich hab auch noch kein einziges DControl in einer dieser Gazetten im Vergleich gesehen. ...ein gefundenes Fressen für Verschwörungstheoretiker...


----------



## kantiran (14. März 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> und damit ist das Ganze für Dich Fakt und somit abgehakt?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Was soll sebastian noch tun? den liefertermin kann er nicht beeinflussen und hat damit nur bestätigt das es wohl mitte mai wird.

ist übrigens auch die aktuelle info die wir per mail bekommen haben.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. März 2006)

Aber einen trifftigen Grund könnte man  schon vorbringen.
Ohne jetzt Stress machen zu wollen, mich würde einfach nur interessieren warum und wieso der Kunde so lange hingehalten wird.

Hoffentlich wird das noch was ....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einen trifftigen Grund könnte man  schon vorbringen.


Nein - die sollen ihre Termine halten.


----------



## kantiran (14. März 2006)

Persönlich ärgerts mich auch da ich das stereo auch gerne fahren würde, nur ob die tatsächlichen gründe bekanntgegeben werden glaube ich fast nicht.

Da hilft nur Daumen drücken, vllt wirds ja doch noch ein bisschen ehr was und nicht erst zur saisonmitte.

cube würde die bikes sicherlich auch gerne baldmöglichst ausliefern, das ist ja richtig umsatz der da den bach runtergeht.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. März 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Nein - die sollen ihre Termine halten.



Sehe ich genauso. Wenigstens "im Rahmen" könnte sich das alles bewegen.
Ende März war schon tragisch, aber Mitte Mai ??? Katastrophe....

@kantiran:
Ich drücke schon...drück mir gleich die Daumen ab.
Nunja, habe jetzt meinen Dealer nicht erreicht, hoffentlich morgen....

_*WILL FRITZZEN !!!*_


Alex


----------



## MattiPappi (14. März 2006)

So ein Sch..... 

Mit der Info kriech ich wohl morgen mal zum Händler und schau zu, dass ich was anderes bekomme.

Sorry Sebastian, Euer Service hier war mir gegenüber bis heute astrein  - und jetzt das. KO in der zweiten Runde würde ich sagen. 

Na, vielleicht wird's ja beim nächsten Bike was.


----------



## pefro (15. März 2006)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll sebastian noch tun? den liefertermin kann er nicht beeinflussen und hat damit nur bestätigt das es wohl mitte mai wird.



Na da streng ich mich doch mal ganz arg an und mit etwas Fantasie und der Aussicht auf ein Fleißsternchen fallen mir folgende zwei Möglichkeiten ein .

a. Sebastian/Cube kann sachlich, offen schildern wo das Problem tatsächlich liegt und drauf hoffen, das ihre Kunden trotz der erheblichen Verzögerung Verständnis dafür aufbringen.

b. sie weiterhin mit knappen Kommentaren ala "Kömma nix machen" bedienen - und ebenfalls drauf hoffen das die Kunden Verständnis dafür aufbringen.

Die Tendenz dieses Threads legt zumind. mir nahe, das Variante a. unter Umständen für Kunden und Unternehmen die erfolgversprechendere sein könnte - was meinst Du?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. März 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Na da streng ich mich doch mal ganz arg an und mit etwas Fantasie und der Aussicht auf ein Fleißsternchen fallen mir folgende zwei Möglichkeiten ein .
> 
> a. Sebastian/Cube kann sachlich, offen schildern wo das Problem tatsächlich liegt und drauf hoffen, das ihre Kunden trotz der erheblichen Verzögerung Verständnis dafür aufbringen.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,

da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht.
Ich warte ja nun schon eine ziemlich lange Weile, sehr geduldig.
Aber wenn mir kein trifftiger Grund für das ausbleiben der neuen Bikes genannt werden kann/will, dann schafft es Cube sogar noch mich zu vergraulen. Obwohl ich bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden mit den Bikes und dem Service gewesen bin.
Ist das vielleicht ein neuer Trend? Bikes nicht zu liefern? Muss ich wohl verpasst haben.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiterhin auf mein Fritzz warten, aber ich hoffe inständig, im Sinne aller Dual-Dual-Control-Bike-Besteller, dass Cube sich anstrengt und die Bikes so schnell wie möglich liefert.
Achja, eine angemessene Erklärung, warum es zu Lieferverzögerungen kommt, wäre dem Kunden, der sich ja (wie in meinem Falle) nicht nur ein Cube zugelegt hat, sicher angebracht ... 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2006)

Hi Jungs

Wer will den hier jemanden vergraulen! Ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Cube sowieso nicht denn was sollte das uns den bringen, unsere treue Anhängerschaft zu vergraulen!

Also:
"Steifigkeitstests der letzten Prototypen haben uns dazu veranlasst, den Lageraufbau der Rahmen
zu überarbeiten und zu verbessern. Durch diese Maßnahmen konnten wir die Steifigkeitswerte um 32%
erhöhen. Leider kommt es dadurch zu Lieferverzögerungen."

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs
> 
> Wer will den hier jemanden vergraulen! Ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Cube sowieso nicht denn was sollte das uns den bringen, unsere treue Anhängerschaft zu vergraulen!
> 
> ...


Hi Sebastian,

so, nachdem ich mit meinem Händler gesprochen habe und der mir genau deine jetzigen Angaben bestätigt hat....ok, dafür warte ich auch noch ein wenig länger.
Ich will es ja um himmels Willen vermeiden das mir der Hinterbau einknickt oder irgendwas bricht.
Das Cube Tests durchführt und 100% Sicherheit, was die Rahmenkonstruktion angeht,garantieren will, spricht natürlich wieder für die Marke.
Wie gesagt, ich bin mit meinem XC Pro super zufrieden. Es macht alles mit was ich ihm aufbürde. Solch einer Belastung hält nur ein Produkt stand das auch im Vorfeld getestet, entwickelt und gut konstruiert wurde.

ABER trotzdem hätte man diese Entwicklungsphase etwas besser angehen können, sodass zum Saisonstart jeder sein neues Prachtstück in den Händen halten kann.

Aber so wie ich das erfahren habe, wird bei euch ja ordentlich Entwickelt. Auch was andere Modellreihen angeht ... 

Also, Cube, haut rein ... !!!

Alex


----------



## kantiran (15. März 2006)

Hi, 

ich denke auch das das die Wartezeit rechtfertig. 32% mehr Steifigkeit sind ja Welten.

Und allemal besser als wenn man nach wenigen Wochen das Rad einschicken muss da irgendwelche Defekte auftreten, dann dauerts richtig lange.

Insofern sicher die richtige Entscheidung die Auslieferung rauszuschieben.

@all: da seht ihr das sebastian sich schon einsetzt Infos zu erhalten! Weiter so. Also nicht immer so schnell schreien sondern ihm auch die Zeit geben sich schlau zu machen.

Grüssle 
Micha


----------



## pefro (15. März 2006)

kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> @all: da seht ihr das sebastian sich schon einsetzt Infos zu erhalten! Weiter so. Also nicht immer so schnell schreien sondern ihm auch die Zeit geben sich schlau zu machen.



Grins, na das lassen wir jetzt mal so stehen und gehen davon aus, das die Info sicher auch ohne Nachfragen gekommen wäre  Auf jeden Fall gut, das man jetzt mehr weiß.

Auf der anderen Seite (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) heisst das doch, das es bisher nur Prototypen vom Stereo gibt - die Serienproduktion also noch gar nicht angelaufen ist?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MattiPappi (15. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

mein Händler hat genau die gleiche Info.

Da ich nun mal Ende April die ersten festen Termine habe und mein altes Bike gut verkauft hab', bin ich heute mit meinem Händler über ein Steppenwolf Tycoon CR einig geworden. Kommt mit customized Ausstattung in Wunschlackierung in 2-3 Wochen, das letzte kam im Februar überraschend sogar schon nach 8 Tagen!

Schade, dass das so enden musste, aber mein Händler hat schon so einige Erfahrungen mit mangelnder Liefertreue von Cube gemacht und mir diese geschildert. Technisch hat er nichts an den Bikes auszusetzen, die Nachfrage nach den Bikes ist wohl auch sehr gut, lediglich die Liefertermine haben ihm schon das eine oder andere Mal in Probleme gebracht.

Viel Spass mit Euren Bikes - und das sie schnell vom Himmel fallen mögen!


----------



## kleinbiker (15. März 2006)

MattiPappi schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass mit Euren Bikes - und das sie schnell vom Himmel fallen mögen!



Müssen wir sie nur weich auffangen, sonst haben wir wieder nichts davon .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Flugrost (16. März 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> "Steifigkeitstests der letzten Prototypen haben uns dazu veranlasst, den Lageraufbau der Rahmen
> zu überarbeiten und zu verbessern. Durch diese Maßnahmen konnten wir die Steifigkeitswerte um 32%
> erhöhen. Leider kommt es dadurch zu Lieferverzögerungen."


Wenn ich das übersetze klingt das ca. so:
"Also:
Nachdem wir gemerkt haben, dass wir einen kapitalen Planungsfehler begangen haben und die Rahmen so nicht auslieferbar sind, versuchen wir zu retten was zu retten ist und verkaufen der wartenden Kundschaft ein Steifigkeitsplus von 1/3!!! mehr als Rechtfertigung für geplatzte Urlaubsplanungen. *******gal, wer abspringt - die Räder bekommen wir eh verkauft."
Da könnte man unter Umständen seinen Humor verlieren...


----------



## schlupp (16. März 2006)

@Flugrost: 
Mann kann auch immer alles so schlecht und bösartig sehen, wie man es gerade sehen will. 

Beispiel aus anderer Branche: 
VW hat seine Autos mit FSi Motoren fast 1,5 Jahre später ausgeliefert, als zugesagt. Da sind die ersten Motoren in die Luft geflogen. Wer also mit seinem neuen Auto in den Urlaub wollte hat da genauso dumm in die Röhre geschaut.
Was hättest du dazu gesagt?

Ich würde es ja ansatzweise verstehen, wenn du ein vergraulter Kunde wärst. Aber nur um deinen Senf dazu zu geben finde ich dass schon ein wenig schwach!!

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Flugrost (16. März 2006)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es ja ansatzweise verstehen, wenn du ein vergraulter Kunde wärst. Aber nur um deinen Senf dazu zu geben finde ich dass schon ein wenig schwach!!


Dann gebe ich Dir hiermit einen triftigen Grund, mich ansatzweise zu verstehen: Ich habe das Fritzz im Nov. 05 bestellt und werde langsam aber sicher zum "vergraulten Kunden".
Deine Toleranz und Verständniss für Verzögerungen in allen Ehren - ich arbeite in einer Branche in der Lieferverzug mit Konventionalstrafe belegt wird. Das heißt, dass wir ohne Kundenorientierte Steuerung unserer Arbeit noch Geld zu einem Auftrag mitbringen müssen. 
Und - mal ehrlich glaubst Du an eine 32%ige Steigerung von Steifigkeitswerten im Lagerbereich? Klingelts?


----------



## keepout (16. März 2006)

Nun denn - dann habe ich aus meiner Dreierauswahl nun einen endgültigen Sieger gefunden - sogar kampflos hat das Kraftstoff X2 gewonnen. Schade, mich hätte das Stereo schon gereizt. Vielleicht in 3-4 Jahren wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerunner65 (16. März 2006)

Hi, bin seit heute Mitglied im Forum.
Habe mir Ende Oktober das Stereo bestellt und bin hellauf "begeistert" über die existierende Lieferkrise  .

Jetzt mal ernsthaft: die Informationspolitik seitens Cube ist unter aller Sau.
Informationen kommen nicht freiwillig, sondern erst unter Druck.
Ferner sind die Infos auch fragwürdig.
Anfang März wurde mir via Mail mitgeteilt, dass die Auslieferung Ende März beginnen würde. Das war wie gesagt vor 14 Tagen. Wie kann man so was schreiben, wenn nicht ein einziger Rahmen montagebereit vorhanden ist?
Ferner frage ich mich, was es heißen soll, wenn die Steifigkeitswerte um 32% gesteigert wurden. Was heißt das absolut? Wenn ich die Steifigkeitswerte einer Banane um 100 % steigere wollte ich daran trotzdem keine Räder schrauben.

Im Übrigen muss ich feststellen, dass verärgerte Käufer (Besteller, Nochkunden) anfangen sich gegenseitig zu zerfleischen. 
Hey Jungs - das Problem ist Cube!

Noch habe ich vor das Bike zu nehmen. Allerdings schaue ich mir auch schon Alternativen an.
Hoffe, dass Cube bald in die Pötte kommt und offener mit Ihrem Wissen (sofern vorhanden) umgeht.


----------



## marty7 (16. März 2006)

Bis es soweit ist können wir ja hier das Wartezimmer zu den ausstehenden Bikes aufmachen 

Hab mich jetzt mal zum x-ten male umgesehen und nichts vergleichbares gefunden und werde die lange Zeit bis Mai auf mein *Stereo *in _GOLD _warten!!!

Es wird bestimmt ein Topbike mit hohem Spasspotenzial und das Auge ißt ja bekanntlicher weise ja mit....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. März 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis es soweit ist können wir ja hier das Wartezimmer zu den ausstehenden Bikes aufmachen
> 
> Hab mich jetzt mal zum x-ten male umgesehen und nichts vergleichbares gefunden und werde die lange Zeit bis Mai auf mein *Stereo *in _GOLD _warten!!!
> 
> Es wird bestimmt ein Topbike mit hohem Spasspotenzial und das Auge ißt ja bekanntlicher weise ja mit....



Marty7, du blökst mir aus der Seele.
Ich bin ebenso verärgert über die Lieferverzögerung wie viele hier die sich das Stereo, Sting oder Fritzz bestellt haben. Dennoch habe ich mich für das Fritzz aus vielen Gründen und nach reiflicher Überlegung entschieden und werde warten bis es da ist. Ich bestelle mir ja auch keinen Porsche um dann, bloss weil es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt, zu einem Schlitzer-Flitzer zu wechseln.

Über die Informationspolitik mag man sich streiten, teils zu Recht. Dennoch finde ich das man vielleicht bedenken sollte, dass Cube Bikes auf den Markt bringen möchte, die den Kunden über längere Zeit zufrieden stellen sollen. Und HELL YEAH, das wird der Fall sein wenn ihr auf euren Fullys sitzt und über die Trails brettern werdet....
Man kann ich ja auch selbst um Information bemühen. Ist ja nicht so das man noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und das erste mal Lieferschwierigkeiten von Seitens Cube mitmacht.

Das Bike kommt aus der Entwicklung, Prototyp wird gebaut, ab auf die Teststrecke--->Ergebniss nicht zufriedenstellend...noch mal von vorne bis es annähernd perfekt oder perfekt ist.
Klar, das hätte man besser timen können.

Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich meinen Urlaub zu Ostern am Gardasee nicht mit dem ersehnten Fritzz sondern mit meinem guten, "alten" XC Pro durchführen. Bin auch angefressen deswegen, aber auch froh das ich das XC nicht (wie zu Beginn vorgehabt) verkauft habe. Von daher kann ich jetzt wenigstens noch meinen Urlaub geniessen und wahrnehmen und auch ansonsten biken das die Heide wackelt.

Also Jungs, macht euch nicht gegenseitig fertig, das bringt keinem was.
Frust kann man am besten auf den Trails loswerden. Das Wetter soll zum Weekend wieder besser werden, also geht biken. Ich werd's tun....

"Fritzz kommt"

In ("noch") freudiger Erwartung

Alex


----------



## kantiran (17. März 2006)

Ich hätte mal all die uneinsichtigen "Schreihälse" hier hören mögen wenn Cube die Räder in einer fehlerhaften Version ausgeliefert hätte nur um den Liefertermin zu halten.
Mann wäre das eine Schreierei geworden, von den Händlern die das dann auch noch abbekommen hätten mal ganz zu schweigen.

Die Info die Sebastian gegeben hat ist in dieser Form denke ich sehr neu sonst hätte sie vorher längst einer hier gepostet. 

Das die Informationspolitik nicht optimal gelaufen ist ist schon war, aber ich denke Sebastian bemüht sich immer das zu verbessern, nur vergesst nicht das er nicht den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste sitzt und mitlesen kann sondern das nebenbei zu seinem Job macht. Und dann auch noch auf die entprechenden Infos von "oben" angewiesen ist bzw diese erst besorgen muss.

Ich warte also auch weiterhin auf mein Stereo, hab ja noch mein SL das mich zuverlässig durch die Gegend bringt.


----------



## craigfab (17. März 2006)

Greetz miteinander!

Ich weis ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, warum Ihr euch so aufregt! So wie es momentan aussieht, kommt der Frühling dieses Jahr (wenn er überhaupt kommt ) eh erst mitte Mai!
      

Oder wollt Ihr etwa mit euren neuen Bikes gleich im Matsch aus Schnee/*Salz* rumdüsen!
      

Kann Euch aber trotzdem irgendwie verstehen, wollte Euch nur mit Humor ein bisschen aufmuntern!


----------



## marty7 (17. März 2006)

Wo er recht hat hat er recht!!! Und Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!!

Übrigens werden die Testräder an die Händler eventuell schon früher ausgeliefert???


----------



## kantiran (17. März 2006)

Ne die Testräder sind ja auch nur Serienmodelle kommen zum gleichen Termin.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. März 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!!...



Mein Reden, ich warte gerne, weil ich weiss das es sich lohnen wird.

Mit den Testrädern sieht es wirklich so aus, als ob die mit den Serienmodellen geliefert werden (bzw. dieselbigen auch sind). Da hatte sich mein Händler auch schon drum bemüht.

Alex


----------



## pefro (17. März 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich jetzt mal zum x-ten male umgesehen und nichts vergleichbares gefunden und werde die lange Zeit bis Mai auf mein *Stereo *in _GOLD _warten!!!



Das wundert mich dann doch ein bisschen, schließlich muß man von der Cube Zentrale nichtmal 20km fahren um auf einen weiteren Hersteller zu stoßen, der ebenfalls ein "super" getestetes AllMountain Bike anbietet und sogar schon seit Jahresanfang liefern kann - und das auch noch in Gold  Also zumindest für mich ist das grad ne sehr ernsthafte Alternative. 

Was mich bzgl. des Stereos/Cube grad ein bisschen nachdenklich stimmt, sind zwei Punkte:

- Niemand ist das Bike bisher probegefahren. Jeder von uns interessiert sich dafür aufgrund von irgendwelchen Tests in den Magazinen. Diese Tests sind ja teils schon im letzten Jahr veröffentlicht worden - müssen also mit einem ziemlich frühen Prototypen absolviert worden sein. Von den Bikemagazinen kamen aber nur lobende Worte, nicht ein Wort über die mangelnde Steifigkeit (von mir aus mit Hinweis auf ein Vorserienbike, wird ja oft so gemacht). Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, wie glaubwürdig die ganze Sache ist.

- Momentan wird also noch am Prototyp gearbeitet. Die Rahmen befinden sich also noch nicht einmal im Produktionsprozess in Fernost, von eloxieren oder der Seefrachtdauer (wahrscheinlich?!) mal ganz zu schweigen. Selbst wenn wir davon ausgehen, das alle anderen Teile für die Kompletträder bereits verfügbar sind sehe ich den neu avisierten Termin vor diesem Hintergrund höchstens als "Vermutung" - und mich würds nicht wundern, wenn der auch noch zweimal verschoben wird.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. März 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich bzgl. des Stereos/Cube grad ein bisschen nachdenklich stimmt, sind zwei Punkte:
> 
> - Niemand ist das Bike bisher probegefahren. Jeder von uns interessiert sich dafür aufgrund von irgendwelchen Tests in den Magazinen. Diese Tests sind ja teils schon im letzten Jahr veröffentlicht worden - müssen also mit einem ziemlich frühen Prototypen absolviert worden sein. Von den Bikemagazinen kamen aber nur lobende Worte, nicht ein Wort über die mangelnde Steifigkeit (von mir aus mit Hinweis auf ein Vorserienbike, wird ja oft so gemacht). Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, wie glaubwürdig die ganze Sache ist.



Hmm, das hat was. Muss ich dir recht geben.
Aber, in welchen Magazinen wurden denn die Dual-Trail-Control Bikes getestet? Ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal einen Test des Stereos auf der Internetseite der Mountainbike gesehen...und der war, mit Verlaub, recht spärlich.
Würde mich mal interessieren ob es da etwas auf Papier gegeben hat.



> - Momentan wird also noch am Prototyp gearbeitet. Die Rahmen befinden sich also noch nicht einmal im Produktionsprozess in Fernost, von eloxieren oder der Seefrachtdauer (wahrscheinlich?!) mal ganz zu schweigen. Selbst wenn wir davon ausgehen, das alle anderen Teile für die Kompletträder bereits verfügbar sind sehe ich den neu avisierten Termin vor diesem Hintergrund höchstens als "Vermutung" - und mich würds nicht wundern, wenn der auch noch zweimal verschoben wird.



Ich kann mir aber beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen das Cube es riskieren will, noch mehr Käufer zu vergraulen. Denk mal an die Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten, die wollen/müssen auch wieder reingeholt werden.
Aber recht hast du, wenn man die ganze Sache noch kritischer betrachtet.
Theoretisch können da schon ein paar Wochen an Entwicklung, Produktion und Auslieferung verstreichen.
Ich hoffe natürlich nicht das sich deine Vermutung bewahrheitet.
Mein Händler hat es auch schon erlebt, dass Bikes mit Lieferverzögerung angekündigt wurden und dann auf einmal, wie aus heiterem Himmel, vor dem verspäteten Termin ausgeliefert wurden. Womit ich jetzt aber keine Hoffnung schüren möchte, sondern nur das weitergeben will was mir am Telefon mitgeteilt wurde.

Ach, einfach locker bleiben, den Daumen ein paar mal draufhalten und abwarten. Mehr kann man ja auch nicht mache.
Ausser biken gehen ... 

Alex


----------



## kantiran (17. März 2006)

Ich denke auch das der Liefertermin mit Sicherheit gehalten wird.
Die Rahmen dürften nach Fertigstellung mit dem Flugzeug nach DE kommen soweit es die Vorordern und Kundenbestellungen betrifft.

Nachordern die man jetzt tätigt haben auch einen wesentlich entfernteren Liefertermin als die schon in Auftrag gegebenen, was dafür spricht das die Folgerahmen aus Kostengründen dann wohl per Schiff kommen werden.


----------



## marty7 (17. März 2006)

Noch einer von mir zu dem Thema warum und wieso wir so Geil auf die Bikes sind:

1: Technik die begeistert, wenn Cube das erfüllt was sie versprechen!

2: Optik die begeistert, denn schlichter gehts nimmer( vor allem das goldene Stereo...lechz)

3: Ausstattung, die stimmt mal wieder zu 90%... Rest ist wie immer Individuelle vorlieben

4: Emotionen, die durch das lange Warten entstehen und die kühnsten Erwartungen hervorrufen, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass wir nicht entäuscht werden.... 

Der nächste bitte!!!


----------



## bikerunner65 (18. März 2006)

Da kann ich mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschließen.

@Sebastian: Ich vermute mal, dass Ihr bei Cube einen Zeitplan für die Fertigung der Bikes führt. Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr uns darüber informiert. Ihr könnt in den Zeitplan ja noch etwas Sicherheit einbauen, damit wir nicht noch ungeduldiger werden.

Danke


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. März 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch einer von mir zu dem Thema warum und wieso wir so Geil auf die Bikes sind:
> 
> 1: Technik die begeistert, wenn Cube das erfüllt was sie versprechen!



Wenn du dich auf das Dual-Trail-Control-System beziehst, mein Händler hat die Bikes auf der E-Bike mal angetestet....keinerlei Wippen im Wiegetritt.



> 2: Optik die begeistert, denn schlichter gehts nimmer( vor allem das goldene Stereo...lechz)



Da stimme ich dir zu. Auch wenn mir optisch einige andere Marken sehr gut gefallen, aber wenn ich mir zum Beispiel die (etwas übertriebenen) Schriftzüge von Kona anschaue, dann bin ich froh das Cube es eher dezent und schlicht mag....ich nämlich auch 



> 3: Ausstattung, die stimmt mal wieder zu 90%... Rest ist wie immer Individuelle vorlieben



Genau. Kleinigkeiten oder Veränderungen wurden schon im Vorfeld mit meinem Händler abgeklärt und werden bei Eintreffen der Bikes durchgeführt. Ein bisschen Bastelspass und Individualismus muss doch immer dabei sein.



> 4: *Emotionen,* die durch das lange Warten entstehen und die *kühnsten Erwartungen* hervorrufen, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass wir nicht entäuscht werden....
> 
> Der nächste bitte!!!



Und davon reichlich ..... 
















Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. März 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> - Niemand ist das Bike bisher probegefahren. Jeder von uns interessiert sich dafür aufgrund von irgendwelchen Tests in den Magazinen. Diese Tests sind ja teils schon im letzten Jahr veröffentlicht worden - müssen also mit einem ziemlich frühen Prototypen absolviert worden sein. Von den Bikemagazinen kamen aber nur lobende Worte, nicht ein Wort über die mangelnde Steifigkeit (von mir aus mit Hinweis auf ein Vorserienbike, wird ja oft so gemacht). Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, wie glaubwürdig die ganze Sache ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Hi Peter,

meintest du vielleicht diesen Test (unter anderem) auf der Cube-Seite?
http://www.cubebikes.de/test/test_stereo.jpg
Der scheint ja, trotz seiner Kürze, durchweg positiv zu sein.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. März 2006)

R73GG schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern mein Stereo abbestellt und ein Fusion Raid geordert.
> Lieferzeit ca. 1 Woche.


sagst du am 21. bitte bescheid? danke.  



			
				kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch das der Liefertermin mit Sicherheit gehalten wird.
> Die Rahmen dürften nach Fertigstellung mit dem Flugzeug nach DE kommen.


ich glaube nicht, dass das jemand bezahlen will. 

aber trotzdem würde mich der entwicklungskalender von cube interessieren; andererseits kann es ja auch sein, dass die erwähnten "Steifigkeitstests der letzten Prototypen" schon ne weile her sind und die verspätung erst jetzt so offensichtlich geworden ist. 

bei nem kurztest wie in der bike kann mittelmässige steifigkeit von nem prototypen kaum beurteilt werden.  
und das mit den 32% ist wohl ne ente.


----------



## pefro (18. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich mal interessieren ob es da etwas auf Papier gegeben hat.



der Test war Ende letzten Jahrs im MTB-Magazin - ca. eine Seite lang. Gibts glaub ich auch zum Download auf der Website vom Mountainbike Magazin.



> Ich kann mir aber beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen das Cube es riskieren will, noch mehr Käufer zu vergraulen. Denk mal an die Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten, die wollen/müssen auch wieder reingeholt werden.



Was ich auch nicht so recht begreife: Bodo Probst (Fusion), die momentane Personifizierung des Kinematik Gottes in Deutschland hat also Cube Den DualControl Hinterbau designet, der so oder so ähnlich schon seit ein paar Jahren in seinen eigenen FusionBikes verbaut wird und sich dann bei Cube als mind. 1/3 zu weich rausstellt?! Komische Sache das...




			
				kantiran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch das der Liefertermin mit Sicherheit gehalten wird.
> Die Rahmen dürften nach Fertigstellung mit dem Flugzeug nach DE kommen soweit es die Vorordern und Kundenbestellungen betrifft.
> 
> Nachordern die man jetzt tätigt haben auch einen wesentlich entfernteren Liefertermin als die schon in Auftrag gegebenen, was dafür spricht das die Folgerahmen aus Kostengründen dann wohl per Schiff kommen werden.



gehe ich recht in der Annahme das Dein Posting zu 100% aus Vermutungen besteht?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kantiran (18. März 2006)

Ne sind keine Vermutungen.


----------



## Flugrost (18. März 2006)

sondern?


----------



## schlupp (18. März 2006)

Also der Hinterbau ist zwar von Bodo entwickelt worden, aber eine vollständige Neuentwicklung und hat nichts mit dem von Fusion zu tun. Die einzige PArallelen: freischwimmender Dämper.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## carlospou (27. März 2006)

Jungens, hier eine neue Meldung hinsichtlich des Auslieferungstermins: hatte Anfang Februar bei H&S ein Stereo bestellt. Sollte eigentlich Ende März da sein. Heute erfahre ich, dass daraus wohl eher Ende April werden soll! Allerdings konnte mir der Bikeladen auch keinen genauen Termin nennen, die meinten dass "sie bei Cube nicht so richtig mit einem konkreten Termin rausrücken"! Mein eigener Anruf bei Cube erbrachte ebenfalls nix - das nenne ich wahrlich Kundenservice! Leider bringt es nix anzukündigen, dass ich ev. bei einer weiteren Verzögerung die Bestellung rückgängig machen werde - ich glaube die werden die Maschinen eh alle los....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. März 2006)

carlospou schrieb:
			
		

> Jungens, hier eine neue Meldung hinsichtlich des Auslieferungstermins: hatte Anfang Februar bei H&S ein Stereo bestellt. Sollte eigentlich Ende März da sein. Heute erfahre ich, dass daraus wohl eher Ende April werden soll! Allerdings konnte mir der Bikeladen auch keinen genauen Termin nennen, die meinten dass "sie bei Cube nicht so richtig mit einem konkreten Termin rausrücken"! Mein eigener Anruf bei Cube erbrachte ebenfalls nix - das nenne ich wahrlich Kundenservice! Leider bringt es nix anzukündigen, dass ich ev. bei einer weiteren Verzögerung die Bestellung rückgängig machen werde - ich glaube die werden die Maschinen eh alle los....



Hi Carlospuo,

also hast du jetzt auch die Bestätigung von deinem Händler erhalten, wodrüber wir hier die letzte Zeit diskutiert haben. Naja, ich habe mich schon damit abgefunden das ich meinen ersten Gardasee-Trip ohne Fritzz antreten werde. Aber ich warte ja gerne auf ein so geiles Bike...

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (28. März 2006)

Warum haben wir die Räder bestellt - weil wir genau die Dinger wollen! Unser Glück ist, dass die miserable Infopolitik seitens Cube die Räder nicht schlechter macht. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich das warten lohnt. (ich hab den leisen Verdacht, dass es sich lohnen wird...)


ihr seht - ich hab mich beruhigt


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Warum haben wir die Räder bestellt - weil wir genau die Dinger wollen! ... (ich hab den leisen Verdacht, dass es sich lohnen wird...)



Genau mein Reden ...


----------



## Flugrost (28. März 2006)

Hat sich schonma wer überlegt, wie man den Dämpfer vor dem Dreckfeuerwerk schützen kann, ohne miserable Optik oder Neoprenkondom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2006)

Ich habe mal in einem Thread (jetzt schlag mich, ich weiss es nicht mehr) gelesen, dass SKS an einem Fender bastelt der, ähnlich wie bei Specialized, am Hinterbaurahmen montiert werden soll....aber wie gesagt ich habe es nur gelesen und leider nichts dementsprechendes im Netz gefunden.
Sinnvoll wäre dies allemal, wenn man sich die Position des Dämpfers im Verhältnis zur Dreckflugbahn betrachtet....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2006)

Sowas in der Art wäre nicht verkehrt ....


----------



## Flugrost (28. März 2006)

Na, son Schwarzplastikgeschwür für viel Geld... ich weiß nicht. Nachher hat SKS noch die gleiche Lieferpolitik wie Cube . Ich stell mir da eher was dezentes, kurzes in Alu poliert passend zum Hinterbau vor. Das wird dann wohl selbstgestrickt werden müssen.


----------



## marty7 (28. März 2006)

Schon mal daran gedacht eine Filmdose zurecht zu schneiden? Nur ein kleiner Tipp... Hier Bastelanleitung -> 

 EINFACHER UND WIRKUNGSVOLLER DÄMPFERSCHUTZ

Geeignet für FOX- Dämpfer mit ca. 165 mm Einbaulänge.

Von Kleinbildfilmdose (24 x 36) Boden abschneiden und von unten (also nicht dort wo der obere Deckelfalz ist) so ausschneiden, dass der Schutz durch die Wippe oder Sattelstrebe passt. An der dünnsten Stelle durchschneiden, mit Kabelbinder zwischen oberem Dosen- und unterem Dämpferfalz befestigen. Drehbar für Reinigungszwecke.

Wenn Sie das Ding dranhaben, werden Sie sehen, was die Dämpferdichtung normalerweise so alles wegschieben muss. Ausserdem schützt es wirkungsvoll gegen Steinschlag. Wiegt und kostet fast nichts. 

 Copyright Pedalwheels http://www.pedalwheels.de/hauptteil_aphorismengalerie/body_hauptteil_aphorismengalerie.html


----------



## Flugrost (28. März 2006)

Das is mal so überhaupt gar keine schlechte Idee - und müsste auch beim 4-way funktionieren, da Mrs Piggy ja zum Rahmen hin gedreht montiert ist.





Merci!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2006)

Sicher, für viel Geld muss nicht sein.
Mir würde ein etwas dezenterer, evtl Carbon oder in der Rahmenfarbe lackierter auch besser gefallen. 
Das Bild war ja auch nur der Konstruktion wegen gedacht. Weil mir persönlich gefällt ein Fender am Rahmen besser als die "Fotodosenkonstruktion" was aber nicht heissen soll das sie schlecht ist, mit Sicherheit nicht, nur mir gefällt das so nicht so ganz ...
Trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank für die Bauanleitung marty77, das könnte ich mir mal für mein XC überlegen ... 

Alex


----------



## MTB_freak (28. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, das hat was. Muss ich dir recht geben.
> Aber, in welchen Magazinen wurden denn die Dual-Trail-Control Bikes getestet? Ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal einen Test des Stereos auf der Internetseite der Mountainbike gesehen...und der war, mit Verlaub, recht spärlich.
> Würde mich mal interessieren ob es da etwas auf Papier gegeben hat.
> 
> ...



Hasserech.........
Also wenn jemand von euch seelig wartenden vor Juni sein Bike hat, wär das schon sonderbar glaube ich!


----------



## marty7 (28. März 2006)

MTB_freak schrieb:
			
		

> Hasserech.........
> Also wenn jemand von euch seelig wartenden vor Juni sein Bike hat, wär das schon *sonderbar *glaube ich!



Nun fürs *Sonderbare* war ich schon immer zu haben und wenn ich mir mal alle anderen Exoten zu Gemüte ziehe ist das was Cube vor hat schon vor, es ist des wartens wert... Und bis Juni gibt es noch andere Bikes zum fahren  


Zur Filmdose : war und ist, ein konstruktiver Gedanke der uns zu Ideen anspornen soll, wenn die Räder endlich unter unserem Arsch kleben!!!

Nur noch ca. 2 Monate durchhalten Jungs, ist nicht leicht aber wir kriegen es schon hin, gell?!?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. März 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun fürs *Sonderbare* war ich schon immer zu haben und wenn ich mir mal alle anderen Exoten zu Gemüte ziehe ist das was Cube vor hat schon des wartens wert... Und bis Juni gibst noch andere Bikes zum fahren
> 
> 
> Zur Filmdose : war und ist, ein konstruktiver Gedanke der uns zu Ideen anspornen soll, wenn die Räder endlich unter unserem Arsch kleben!!!
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Auf so ein geiles Bike warte ich gerne, auch wenn es verdammt hart ist.
Aber da müssen wir jetzt durch.....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinbiker (29. März 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso sehe ich das auch. Auf so ein geiles Bike warte ich gerne, auch wenn es verdammt hart ist.
> Aber da müssen wir jetzt durch.....
> 
> Alex



Genau genommen wissen wir ja nur, das sie geil aussehen. Ob sie sich auch geil fahren, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich werde -wenn das Stereo bis dahin nicht da ist- auf dem Bike-Festival in Willingen mal andere Möglichkeiten sondieren. Da hab ich dann Zeit und Gelegenheit für ausgiebige Testfahren. Hoffentlich hat Cube dann wenigstens ein fahrbares Stereo zum Testen bereitstehen !

Hätte, wäre, könnte; warten wir's ab  .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. März 2006)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Genau genommen wissen wir ja nur, das sie geil aussehen. Ob sie sich auch geil fahren, bleibt abzuwarten. ...



Ich verlasse mich da jetzt mal ganz "blauäugig" auf die Aussage meines Dealers der genau weiss was ich will und das Fritzz schon auf der EBike gefahren ist. Sicher, das war dann anscheinend nur ein Vorführmodell und es wird ja noch "verbessert" aber ich möchte glauben das das gut wird ...

Brrr, ich halte es fast nicht mehr aus .... Geduld ist aber bekanntlich eine Tugend 

Alex


----------



## fichtelhills (3. April 2006)

Hallo,

Ich hab  gehört, dass das Stereo jetzt doch nicht mit dem Fox RP3 Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden soll sondern auch mit einem Manitou Spv Dämpfer  
Weiß davon jemand etwas? Vor allem warum muss in so einen Rahmen ein Plattformdämpfer verbaut werden? 
Wäre super wenn zumindest zu Frage 1 jemand etwas wüsste.
Danke


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. April 2006)

Hi fichtelhills,

das ist mir jetzt auch neu. Hast du die Info von deinem Händler?
Ich werde meinen die Tage auch nochmal anhauen wie es um die Lieferbarkeit der bekannten Modelle bestellt ist, abe vielleicht kann der Sebastian oder Kantiran noch was dazu sagen.

Komisch ist das schon, wenn man bedenkt das das Dual Tril Control System ja das Wippen fast vollkommen unterdrücken soll. Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen als ich gesehen habe das im Fritzz der Manitou Swinger 4-Way verbaut werden soll. Aber vielleicht hat sich da das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Cube und Fox geändert...das sind aber alles nur Vermutungen.

Alex


----------



## carlospou (3. April 2006)

Hey Stereo - Wartepatienten: 

vielleicht mal ein kleines Echo hier im Forum vom Ersten, sobald er sein Stereo unter den Arschbacken hat.....


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2006)

fichtelhills schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab  gehört, dass das Stereo jetzt doch nicht mit dem Fox RP3 Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden soll sondern auch mit einem Manitou Spv Dämpfer
> Weiß davon jemand etwas? Vor allem warum muss in so einen Rahmen ein Plattformdämpfer verbaut werden?
> ...



Im Stereo ist defintiv ein Fox RP3 Dämpfer drin. Mich würde mal interessieren woher diese Information kommt?

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (4. April 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Im Stereo ist defintiv ein Fox RP3 Dämpfer drin. Mich würde mal interessieren woher diese Information kommt?



darf man vielleicht auch erfahren was Euch dazu bewogen hat, Euch für einen Plattformdämfper zu entscheiden?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## fichtelhills (4. April 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Im Stereo ist defintiv ein Fox RP3 Dämpfer drin. Mich würde mal interessieren woher diese Information kommt?
> 
> mfg
> 
> Sebastian




Hallo,
die Info stammt von einem guten Kumpel. Der meint jemanden zu kennen der bei Cube arbeitet.
Scheinbar war die Info ja doch falsch   von daher...
Aber vielen danke für deine Info.


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> darf man vielleicht auch erfahren was Euch dazu bewogen hat, Euch für einen Plattformdämfper zu entscheiden?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Der Grund für die Plattformdämpfer ist, das wir jeden Kunden ermöglichen wollen, das Beste aus dem Rad rausholen zu können. Und das funktioniert mit den modernen Plattformsystemen eben am besten.
z.B. Der Eine mag es eher straff ( auch beim Enduro) oder einer will es supersensibel beim Xc modell, und diese Anforderungen kann man eben mit einem Plattformdämpfer am besten befriedigen! Und mit dem Minimaldruck ( bzw ausgeschalteter Plattform beim Fox) hat man ein supersensibles Fahrwerk.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. April 2006)

Kann es vielleicht sein das der Kumpel deines Kumpels .... die Ausstattung des Fritzz meint? Denn in dem wird der Manitou Swinger 4-Way Air eingebaut werden. Das weiss ich mit Sicherheit . Ausser es hat sich auch dahingehend etwas radikal geändert.

Alex


----------



## pefro (5. April 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund für die Plattformdämpfer ist, das wir jeden Kunden ermöglichen wollen, das Beste aus dem Rad rausholen zu können. Und das funktioniert mit den modernen Plattformsystemen eben am besten.



Alles klar, hört sich ja nachvollziehbar an.

Gibts zu den Liefertermin was neues? Wie sicher steht der denn?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, hört sich ja nachvollziehbar an.
> 
> Gibts zu den Liefertermin was neues? Wie sicher steht der denn?
> 
> ...



Danke Peter das du die Frage gestellt hast....habe mich schon fast nicht mehr getraut ... 

Gibt es etwas neues zu den Lieferterminen zu berichten? Würde mich brennend interessieren ..........

Alex


----------



## kantiran (5. April 2006)

aktuell immer noch mitte mai *hoff*


----------



## pefro (5. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Peter das du die Frage gestellt hast....habe mich schon fast nicht mehr getraut ...



ach - ich bin mir doch für nix zu Schade  Vielleicht kriegen wir Cube ja irgendwann mal zu einem Statement ala Liteville oder Fusion nach dem Motto: "Rahmen sind grad beim eloxieren" oder "sind schon aufm Schiff". Wobei - am Besten hat mir das von Liteville gefallen: "Rahmen sind da und wir werden das Wochenende durcharbeiten, damit ihr sie noch vor Ostern habt" - sowas würde ich hier auch ma gern hören  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## marty7 (5. April 2006)

Da kann ich mir ein "alles neu macht der Mai" nicht verkneifen  

Der April geht schneller um alles man denkt...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> ach - ich bin mir doch für nix zu Schade  Vielleicht kriegen wir Cube ja irgendwann mal zu einem Statement ala Liteville oder Fusion nach dem Motto: "Rahmen sind grad beim eloxieren" oder "sind schon aufm Schiff". Wobei - am Besten hat mir das von Liteville gefallen: "Rahmen sind da und wir werden das Wochenende durcharbeiten, damit ihr sie noch vor Ostern habt" - sowas würde ich hier auch ma gern hören
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Also wenn die noch Jungs für Zusatzschichten bräuchten...ich wäre dabei 
Das wäre der Hammer wenn mich mein Händler anruft und mein Bike bereit stehen würde. Vor Ostern, vor dem Gardasee-Trip.....Wunschträume.

@marty7: Deine Worte in Cube's Ohren.

Bitte Jungs, versucht bei Mitte Mai spätestens zu bleiben....wir sind gierig 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R73GG (7. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> sagst du am 21. bitte bescheid? danke.
> 
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass das jemand bezahlen will.
> ...


Also mit dem Fusion Raid hats dann doch knapp 4 Wochen statt einer gedauert. Aber heute hab ichs abgeholt.
Immer noch besser als ein dreiviertel Jahr auf ein Stereo zu warten
R73GG


----------



## kleinbiker (7. April 2006)

R73GG schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit dem Fusion Raid hats dann doch knapp 4 Wochen statt einer gedauert. Aber heute hab ichs abgeholt.
> Immer noch besser als ein dreiviertel Jahr auf ein Stereo zu warten
> R73GG



Sagst du uns denn auch, wie es sich fährt?


----------



## pefro (11. April 2006)

Hi,

hab grad mal die aktuelle Bike durchgeblättert und die Kommentare übers Stereo bzw. das getestet Sting, welches ja auch den DualTrailControl Hinterbau hat, stell ich mal hier rein:

Veranstaltungshinweis zum Garda Trentiono vom 28.04 - 01.05. :

_Bei Cube gibts die DualTrailControl Bikes zu sehen, wer will kann die Bikes auf einer Shuttle Tour auf dem Tremalzo ausprobieren._

Marathon Fullies Test:

_Sting bekommt nen "sehr gut" als Testbewertung (wie alle anderen Bikes bis auf eins auch - Witz komm raus - vielleicht sollten die ihr Testsystem nochmal überdenken). Sitzposition wird allerdings als Hecklastig empfunden, die daraus resultierende Streckung führt zu Rückenbelastungen.

Sting bekommt die schlechtesten STW + Steifigkeitswerte des gesamten Tests. 18 (Stiffness to Weight) und 49 (absolute Steifigkeit) der Sieger Koga Miyata bzw. Lapierre hat 29/72. Probst eigenes Floyd SL bei 22/57  und damit Platz 6 von 10.

Dazu Bike "Entwickler Bodo Probst erklärt das mit falschen Lagern. Die sollen jetzt umgehend getauscht werden. Auch der Umlenkhebel zur Ansteuerung des Dämpfers wird noch einmal überarbeitet, verspricht Probst._

Hört sich für mich alles recht verwirrend an. Der Umlenkhebel wird also *nochmal* überarbeitet? Lager werden *umgehend* ausgetauscht - bei welchen Bikes, wenn die Rahmen noch beim Schweissen sind?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. April 2006)

Hi Peter,

erstmal vielen Dank das du dir die Mühe gemahct  hast den Bericht einzufügen.
Mein Bikekollege, der sich die Bike gekauft hat, hat mir auch schon von dem Bericht erzählt. Aber nur das die neuen Dual-Trail-Control Bikes von Cube dort vorgestellt werden sollen. Was mir asoziiert hat, dass es nicht mehr allzu lange dauern wird bis ich mein Fritzz über die Trails jagen kann.
Aber anscheinend müssen die Bikes noch überarbeitet werden.
Ein Lagertausch sollte aber doch nicht allzu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, zumindest für eine professionelle Firma.
Allerdings beuunruhigt mich doch ein wenig die Tatsache das der Umlenkhebel nochmal überarbeitet werden muss.
Hoffentlich (und so langsam glaube ich fast nicht mehr dran) sind die Jungs von Cube schon am rumwerkeln, sodass der Termin Mitte Mai bestehen bleibt......aber ich sehe schon, wahrscheinlich ist das Bike, welches noch geändert werden muss, mein Fritzz.....

Vielleicht weiss der Sebastian mal wieder Näheres und Stichhaltiges zu den Infos aus der Bike ?????

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2006)

Hi

Die Rahmen sind def. noch in der Fertigung. Die Änderung werden alle in die Serie einfließen. Das Testrad ist schon wesentlich länger bei der Bike. Es wird am Gardasee Räder zum Testen geben.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. April 2006)

Danke Sebastian, dass du meine Befürchtungen wiederlegt hast....you made my Day 

Alex


----------



## kleinbiker (12. April 2006)

Hi,

habt ihr in der Abbildung in der Bike auch diese riesige Versteifung am Sitzrohr gesehen, wo der Umlenkhebel jetzt befestigt ist.

Ernüchtert bin ich auch über das relativ hohe Gewicht. Immerhin steht's im Katalog mit 11,0 bis 11,2 kg in kleinster Rahmenhöhe ohne Pedale. Bike hat auch nur 18" und ohne Pedale gewogen und kommt immer hin auf 12 kg.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## pefro (12. April 2006)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habt ihr in der Abbildung in der Bike auch diese riesige Versteifung am Sitzrohr gesehen, wo der Umlenkhebel jetzt befestigt ist.



Ja ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen. Schade eigentlich, das Teil sieht wirklich sehr unschön aus - kommt das denn in Serie auch so unförmig? Das sieht man so auch auf keinen Bild auf der Homepage, glaub dem ein- oder anderen dürfte da die Kinnschuplade im Shop noch runterfallen 

Geil finde ich hingegen das, zumind. beim Vorserien Sting, die Wippe in Rahmenfarbe (in dem Fall giftig grün) miteloxiert wurde.

Hmm, wie lange ist so ein Schiffscontainer von Asien nach Europa eigentlich unterwegs? Hatte da immer so zwischen 4 und 6 Wochen im Kopf?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-Max (12. April 2006)

meint ihr so ne Versteifung wie sie auch beim Stereo im Katalog abgebildet ist?
Find ich jetzt nicht so hässlich   Und wenns dann noch der Funktion dient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. April 2006)

Also mir persönlich gefällt die Versteifung am Sattelrohr.
Finde es eleganter wenn der Übergang zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr nicht so abprupt verläuft.
Und wenn es einer höheren Steifigkeit dienen soll ?? Her damit 

Das wäre was, wenn die ohne unser Wissen das Design komplett neu überarbeiten würden und uns optisch komplett andere Bikes in den Laden stellen ....

Über das tatsächliche Gewicht der Cube Bikes hatte ich auch schon Diskussionen mit meinem Händler.
Mich stört es nicht wenn mein Fritzz statt den angegebenen 14,9 +-16kg auf die Waage bringt, es soll ja robust sein. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das es einige, gerade Raceorientierte Fahrer, schwer auf den Zeiger geht, wenn es extreme Abweichungen bezüglich des Gewichtes gibt....

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (12. April 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird am Gardasee Räder zum Testen geben.



Hallo Sebastian,

weisst du auch in welchen Größen es die Bikes gibt ? 
Nur in Standard-Größe M oder werden auch die kleinen Bikes S/XS zu sehen sein ? Meine Freundin möchte auch gern ein Bike testen und ihr habt das Sting ja im Katalog auch so klein.


----------



## Astaroth (12. April 2006)

Servus,
kann es sein das die Überarbeitung der neuen Cube Bikes auf den Test der neuen Bike zurück zuführen ist?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## pefro (13. April 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> kann es sein das die Überarbeitung der neuen Cube Bikes auf den Test der neuen Bike zurück zuführen ist?



Denke schon, das solche Erkenntnisse mit in die aktuelle Produktentwicklung einfliessen. Auf der anderen Seite ists halt dumm, wenn die Kunden deswegen ewig warten müssen und noch Sachen geändert werden, wenn das Bike schon längst im Wohnzimmer stehen sollte. 

Im Mountainbiketest in 05 hatte das Stereo ne andere Dämpferaufnahme (filigran - in der Art wie es viele andere gibt), als jetzt im Bike Test (recht gblobiges Teil) - mal sehen, was dann beim Kunden ankommt. Es scheint auf jeden Fall eifrig gebastelt zu werden - hoffen wir das das Ergebnis dann überzeugt, wenn schon die Planungen in die Hose gingen.

Vor dem Hintergrund tue ich mir allerdings schwer, realistisch an Mitte Mai zu glauben - die Rahmen müssten m.M. nach dann jetzt die Tage fertig sein - 4 Wochen per Schiffscontainer, Zollabfertigung usw. sind dann schon recht knapp..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rabl (13. April 2006)

Hi,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und quasi erst um meine Wartezeit auf das Stereo zu überbrücken hier gelandet. Mittlerweile verfolge ich die Diskussion schon ein Weilchen und bin froh hier ein paar Leidensgenossen zu haben.
Aus Frust habe ich letzte Woche schon versucht ein Ghost AMR 7500 zu erstehen, aber das ist überall schon ausverkauft in XL und erst im Juni wieder lieferbar. Da kann ich auch weiter auf das Stereo warten und warten...Nächste Woche bekomme ich ein Update bzgl. des Liefertermins von meinem Händler. Hoffentlich kann ich es Ende Mai mit an den Gardasee nehmen.

Ciao


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. April 2006)

rabl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich es Ende Mai mit an den Gardasee nehmen.
> 
> Ciao



Hi,

ich kann dir nachempfinden wie dämlich es ist auf sein heiss begehrtes Bike zu warten.
Ich komme gerade vom Lago zurück und hätte gerne mein Fritzz über die fantastischen Trails gefetzt, aber so musste das "gute, alte" XC Pro nochmal dafür herhalten. Was nicht heissen soll das es weniger Spass gemacht hat, ich bin immer noch vollkommen euphorisch, wenn auch vollkommen am Ende. Der Dosso de Roverie kan neinen schon mächtig beanspruchen 
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat....

Apropos, auf der Heimfahrt konnte ich die Österreichische Mountainbike Revue durchblättern und habe dort eine ganzseitige Werbeanzeige für das Cube Stereo bewundern....Also scheint "Mitte Mai" definitiv und endgültig zu sein?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (19. April 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos, auf der Heimfahrt konnte ich die Österreichische Mountainbike Revue durchblättern und habe dort eine ganzseitige Werbeanzeige für das Cube Stereo bewundern....Also scheint "Mitte Mai" definitiv und endgültig zu sein?



wie kommst Du drauf, Anzeigen des Stereo gabs schon vor nem halben Jahr in der Bike...?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## numinisflo (20. April 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst Du drauf, Anzeigen des Stereo gabs schon vor nem halben Jahr in der Bike...?!
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Hi Peter,

ich wollte mich nur nochmal informieren.
Ich hatte die Frage vor meinem gestrigen (Mittwoch) Anruf bei meinem Bikedealer gestellt, der mir noch einmal den aktuellen Lieferstatus (Mitte Mai) bestätigt hat / das sich diesbezüglich nichts geändert hat.
Ich dachte/hoffte nur, da dies eine aktuelle Ausgabe der MTBR gewesen ist, das sich etwas in Bezug auf den Liefertermin geändert hat...

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. April 2006)

... jaja, zu so später Stunde sollte man nochmal kontrollieren wer denn da alles an seinem PC im Forum gearbeitet hat ... 

Alex


----------



## Günna X (26. April 2006)

Ich hab da noch ma ne Anfrage bei Cube gestartet, ob Mitte Mai nun der endgültige Termin ist.
Die gute Frau hat mir gesagt, dass die Rahmen Mitte Mai bei denen in Montage gehen und Ende Mai beim Händler sein sollen.
Wenn das wirklich so stimmt, wäre das ja ma positiv...
Aber wie gesagt: *wenn* es stimmt!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. April 2006)

.... dann wäre es dennoch wieder eine Verschiebung gegen Ende Mai.
Aber gut, *wenn* die Bikes dann auch endgültig und definitiv geliefert werden ... die paar Tage mehr kann ich auch noch warten.
Dann bleibt mir noch etwas Zeit am individuellen Setup zu feilen 

Alex


----------



## kantiran (27. April 2006)

Ich hab mir ja mein AMS Pro gekauft und werde das jetzt auch behalten. Soviele Vorteile kann das Stereo gar nicht haben auch wenn es ein geiles Rad ist. Die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt dann kann man immer noch über den Neukauf nachdenken.

Ich werd noch ein bisschen Geld ins AMS investieren und es individuell gestalten und dann erstmal behalten.


----------



## pefro (1. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> .... dann wäre es dennoch wieder eine Verschiebung gegen Ende Mai.
> Aber gut, *wenn* die Bikes dann auch endgültig und definitiv geliefert werden ... die paar Tage mehr kann ich auch noch warten.
> Dann bleibt mir noch etwas Zeit am individuellen Setup zu feilen
> 
> Alex



Hallo,

ööh, hüstel - also - wenn die Rahmen wirklich Mitte Mai da sein sollten, müssten sie längst fertig sein und aufm Schiff. Das würde Cube dann ja sicher wissen.

Also Sebastian, wie siehts aus? Sind die Teile aufn Weg oder gibts noch keine neuen Infos?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2006)

Um Peters Anfrage mal wieder nach oben zu holen ....

Wäre nett wenn du uns ein paar aktuelle Infos präsentieren könntest Sebastian.
Hier kriegen einige so langsam wirklich Probleme mit den Hummeln im Hintern (meine Wenigkeit natürlich mit eingeschlossen  )

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2006)

Mal kurz in die Runde werf. Ich bin am Gardasee ein Stereo testgefahren. Die waren alle komischerweise mit Manitou Swinger ausgestattet. Auf meine Nachfrage hin ob die nicht mit Fox bestückt sein sollten wurde mir gesagt, ja das stimmt, kommt in der Serie auch, nur hat Fox noch nicht die richtigen Dämpfer geliefert. Hat mich dann schon sehr gewundert, denn wenn die Rahmen wie geplant eingetroffen wären, müssten die Dämpfer ja schon längst da sein, bzw. war es unmöglich für die 5 Testbikes einen Fox-Dämpfer zu besorgen ?

Anyway mit dem SPV-Dämpfer hat das Stereo bergauf überhaupt nicht gewippt. Inwieweit das jetzt dem SPV-Dämpfer oder dem "genialen" Hinterbau zuzuschreiben ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

P.S. Eine Kleinigkeit welche ich nebenbei aufgeschnappt habe. Ein (potentieller) Kunde hat jemand am Cube-Stand gefragt warum's jetzt 2 verschiedene Typen an Bikes gibt, also das AMS und die "neuen". Die Antwort des Cube-Mitarbeiters hat mich ganz schön verwundert. Er meinte nunja das ist um verschiedene Wünsche zu befriedigen, der eine möchte ein klassisches Fully das aussieht wie ein Hardtail (AMS) und der andere möchte eben ein futuristisches Fully das ganz anders aussieht, und dafür gibt's die neuen... ähem... aso, ich dachte die sehen so aus, weil die Dämpferanlekung genial ist und nicht weil's spacig aussieht ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz in die Runde werf. Ich bin am Gardasee ein Stereo testgefahren. Die waren alle komischerweise mit Manitou Swinger ausgestattet. Auf meine Nachfrage hin ob die nicht mit Fox bestückt sein sollten wurde mir gesagt, ja das stimmt, kommt in der Serie auch, nur hat Fox noch nicht die richtigen Dämpfer geliefert. Hat mich dann schon sehr gewundert, denn wenn die Rahmen wie geplant eingetroffen wären, müssten die Dämpfer ja schon längst da sein, bzw. war es unmöglich für die 5 Testbikes einen Fox-Dämpfer zu besorgen ?


Hi,

und erstmal danke für deinen Bericht vom Gardasee 

Das ist schon merkwürdig mit den Dämpfern. Vielleicht kann es aber wirklich sein das es Zeitlich nicht hingehauen hat die 5 Dämpfer an die Testbikes für das Bikefestival zu montieren oder mitzuschicken.




> Anyway mit dem SPV-Dämpfer hat das Stereo bergauf überhaupt nicht gewippt. Inwieweit das jetzt dem SPV-Dämpfer oder dem "genialen" Hinterbau zuzuschreiben ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


Wahrscheinlich arbeiten beide Systeme so gut zusammen das es da absolut kein Wippen bergauf gibt? Cube wirbt ja auch mit diesem Effekt, von daher erwarte ich dann sowas auch. Wobei mich ein wenig wippen nicht im geringsten stören würde. Lässt mich doch immer noch wissen das ich auf einem Fully sitze 



> P.S. Eine Kleinigkeit welche ich nebenbei aufgeschnappt habe. Ein (potentieller) Kunde hat jemand am Cube-Stand gefragt warum's jetzt 2 verschiedene Typen an Bikes gibt, also das AMS und die "neuen". Die Antwort des Cube-Mitarbeiters hat mich ganz schön verwundert. Er meinte nunja das ist um verschiedene Wünsche zu befriedigen, der eine möchte ein klassisches Fully das aussieht wie ein Hardtail (AMS) und der andere möchte eben ein futuristisches Fully das ganz anders aussieht, und dafür gibt's die neuen... ähem... aso, ich dachte die sehen so aus, weil die Dämpferanlekung genial ist und nicht weil's spacig aussieht ?


Vielleicht hast du ja auch nicht das komplette Gespräch (oder zumindest den Rest nicht) mitbekommen. Denn als ich auf der E-Bike mit einigen (und auch mit meinem Händler) gesprochen habe, wurde mir gesagt, es falle ja das BCR aus dem Programm. Da fehlt dann natürlich das FR-Segment (oder eher FR-lastige-Produktangebot) komplett. Unbestritten ist das AMS ein klasse Bike, aber was die FR-Möglichkeiten angeht, dann doch wohl etwas eingeschränkt, gerade was den Federweg und die Hinterbausteifigkeit angeht. Wobei ich da jetzt aber niemandem zu Nahe treten will .
Aber ich gebe dir recht, aus spacig-optischen Gründen kann die Entwicklung der Stereo/Sting/Fritzz - Reihe nicht stattgefunden haben.

Mal was anderes. Du hattest nicht zufällig Gelegenheit einen Blick auf das Fritzz zu werfen? (Oder andere die dort waren???) Oder wurde das Bike da nicht präsentiert?

Wie hat sich eigentlich der Hinterbau bei Bergabfahrten verhalten? Bzw. Welche netten Trails bist du denn am Lago gefahren? Weil ich auch üebr Ostern unten war und mit im Nachhinein vorstelle was das für ein Spass sein muss die Trails à la Dosso dei Roverie mit dem Fritzz runterzubügeln 

Hoffentlich hält Cube sein Versprechen die Bikes Mitte - spätestens Ende Mai - Auszuliefern in allen gewünschten Ausstattungen ....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (1. Mai 2006)

Die Fritzz waren schon da, nur konnte ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nur eins testen und hab mich deshalb für das Stereo entschieden, da ich ja dieses heuer kaufen wollte. Hab's dann nur nicht getan, da der Cube-Händler hier bei uns kein Demobike erhalten hat und einfach so blind bestellen wollt ich es nicht. Aber ich wollte natürlich umbedingt wissen was ich verpasst habe bzw. was ich bekommen hätte. Außerdem hab ich immer Bikes mit meiner Freundin gemeinsam ausgeliehen und Cube hatte nur ein Bike in 16", deshalb wäre ein zweites ausleihen des Fritzz auch organisatorisch nicht so einfach gewesen.

In Anbetracht des kurzen Testzeitraumes (1e Stunde) konnte ich leider keinen richtigen Trail a la Sentiero della Pace oder ähnliches testen. Den Dosso bin ich tags zuvor mit meinem ES7 gefahren. Hätte ich ein Cube Bike länger testen können, hätt ich ganz sicher mit dem Fritzz den Dosso nochmal getestet, aber so blieb uns nur die schottrige Ponale-Straße mit allen Anliegern und Querrillen zum testen.

Das Stereo war mit Talas XTT ausgestattet und obwohl ich das Sensibilitäts-Ventil auf Max-Öffnen eingestellt hatte wurden doch einige kleine schottrige Schläge nicht gefiltert. Das hat sich natürlich einwenig negativ auf das ganze Testurteil niedergeschlagen, aber im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen, dass das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus im Grunde 1a war. Nicht ganz so butterweich wie das Liteville aber trotzdem tadellos.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fritzz waren schon da, nur konnte ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nur eins testen und hab mich deshalb für das Stereo entschieden, da ich ja dieses heuer kaufen wollte. Hab's dann nur nicht getan, da der Cube-Händler hier bei uns kein Demobike erhalten hat und einfach so blind bestellen wollt ich es nicht. Aber ich wollte natürlich umbedingt wissen was ich verpasst habe bzw. was ich bekommen hätte. Außerdem hab ich immer Bikes mit meiner Freundin gemeinsam ausgeliehen und Cube hatte nur ein Bike in 16", deshalb wäre ein zweites ausleihen des Fritzz auch organisatorisch nicht so einfach gewesen.


Das ist verständlich. Ich würde auch nicht so ohne weiteres ein Bike in der Preisklasse blind ordern.
Organisatorisch kann das bestimmt zu Problemen führen, wenn die die Bikes jetzt nicht in allen Grössen da haben bzw. wenn das eine gerade unterwegs ist. Und den ganzen Tag drauf warten ... ist auch nicht das ware.



> In Anbetracht des kurzen Testzeitraumes (1e Stunde) konnte ich leider keinen richtigen Trail a la Sentiero della Pace oder ähnliches testen. Den Dosso bin ich tags zuvor mit meinem ES7 gefahren. Hätte ich ein Cube Bike länger testen können, hätt ich ganz sicher mit dem Fritzz den Dosso nochmal getestet, aber so blieb uns nur die schottrige Ponale-Straße mit allen Anliegern und Querrillen zum testen.


Die Ponale Strasse sind wir auch gefahren. Macht Laune die Pisten runterzufahren, die Anlieger auszunutzen und ein paar Sprünge einzubauen, wenn es denn der Gegenverkehr zulässt 
Bei uns gibt es leider noch nicht einmal solche schönen Schotterpisten, ich wäre froh sowas vor der Haustür zu haben.
Aber das so eine Piste nicht mit dem De La Pace oder Dosso dei Roverie mithalten kann ist klar....



> Das Stereo war mit Talas XTT ausgestattet und obwohl ich das Sensibilitäts-Ventil auf Max-Öffnen eingestellt hatte wurden doch einige kleine schottrige Schläge nicht gefiltert. Das hat sich natürlich einwenig negativ auf das ganze Testurteil niedergeschlagen, aber im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen, dass das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus im Grunde 1a war. Nicht ganz so butterweich wie das Liteville aber trotzdem tadellos.


Vielleicht kann man da noch etwas über den Luftdruck regeln. Ich habe auch erst bei der zweiten Abfahrt den Dosso dei Roverie runter ein wenig Luft aus meinem Dämpfer abgelassen um ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten zu erhalten da der noch für die hiesigen Gegebenheiten eingestellt war. Das macht gleich viel mehr Spass wenn der Hinterbau die Schläge schluckt....
Aber wenn die Quersteifigkeit einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen hat und auch ansonsten das Bike überzeugt hat, dann steht ja wohl einem Neukauf nichts im Wege, oder? 
Also ich freu mich schon auf mein Fritzz und dann nochmal runter an den Lago und die Trails (und andere ... am liebsten alle) runterzufahren.
Spass pur 

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2006)

Wenn Neukauf, dann aber ein Liteville mit Pike .


----------



## rabl (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Wuudi,
wie fühlt sich das Stereo denn im Vergleich zum ES7 an? Die sollten doch ungefähr gleichauf liegen, oder?


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2006)

Wie gesagt, bergauf wippt das Stereo immer so gut wie nicht. Wenn ich beim ES7 den Propedal - ähm MotionControl - zuschalte dann wippt das auch nicht. Auf Querrillen reagieren beide.

Abwärts würd ich die beiden ungefähr gleich beurteilen at least auf der Strecke die ich getestet habe, hätte ich jetzt beim Stereo keinen Vorteil festgestellt. Im Gegenteil, wegen der unsensibleren Trailtune Gabel muss ich das Stereo-Package schlechter bewerten...


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2006)

P.S. So schaut's aus:


----------



## axel123 (2. Mai 2006)

du hast nicht zufällig auch ein bild vom hinterrad, auf dem man den abstand scheibe-rahmen erkennen kann? 


gruß


axel


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2006)

Nope, hab nur den Dämpfer von allen Seiten fotografiert...


----------



## MTB-Max (2. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. So schaut's aus:



kannst du die anderen bilder bitte auch mal senden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,

ha da war der Wuudi schneller als ich 
Ich habe gerade die aktuelle Mountainbike Rider durchgeblättert und bin auf folgende Werbeanzeige gestossen:






Und ich wollte drauf hinweisen wie Cube die Dämpferaufnahme massiv verändert hat bezüglich der Katalogabbildung ... für alle die es interessiert, hier also noch eine offizielle Werbeanzeige von Seitens Cube 

Bezüglich dem Abstand Scheibenbremse Hinterbau ... sieht schon etwas eng aus. Wobei ich jetzt keine direkten Probleme sehe die gegen eine 180er Scheibe sprechen.
Was mir aber jetzt bei Wuudis Bild extrem auffällt ist der recht knapp bemessene Platz um den Dämpfer rum.
Hoffentlich fällt der beim Fritzz etwas grosszügiger aus.

Was mir auch noch auffält ist die LR-Kombi der Werbeanzeige. "Nur" Rigida Taurus DB 2000er? Ok, verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten werden ja angeboten, aber soweit ich dem Katalog entnehmen kann kein Rigida-LRS ....

Naja, ich werde gleich sowieso nochmal meinen Dealer mit einem Anruf bezüglich dem Herrn Fritzz maltretieren 

Alex

Edit: Wuudi, wenn du noch mehr Bilder vom Stereo hast (vielleicht/evtl. auch vom Fritzz?????) dann her damit ....


----------



## pefro (2. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich wollte drauf hinweisen wie Cube die Dämpferaufnahme massiv verändert hat bezüglich der Katalogabbildung ... für alle die es interessiert, hier also noch eine offizielle Werbeanzeige von Seitens Cube



Jo, das ist im Gegensatz zu den restlichen Bauteilen sicher keine Augenweide geworden. Erinnert mich mehr an 

"Wir brauchen mehr Steifigkeit Spoky"

"ok Captain Kirk"

"....."

"Schneller Spoky!"

"öööh, fertischt!"



Gruß
Peter

PS: Glaube das Wetter is für Sebastian einfach zu geil, um hier auch noch zu antworten


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2006)

Ui, ich hab den Stand jetzt gar nicht fotografiert und so genau hab ich die Fritzz nicht angeschaut. Shame on me... Es waren aber sicher welche mit Talas und welche mit RVL vor Ort.

Und Bilder hab ich noch ein paar, aber die kommen gemeinsam mit dem Testbericht in den nächsten Tagen auf meinen Blog. Wenn ich die hier jetzt gleich poste, dann schaut ihr ja nimmer vorbei .


----------



## Wuudi (2. Mai 2006)

Ok, bin ja nicht so...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Mai 2006)

Aber holla, shame on you Wuudi .... 
Natürlich schauen wir in deinen Blog. Sind doch alles hier total Bikeverrückte. Abgesehen von mir natürlich.
Aber da scheint doch ein wenig mehr Platz zu sein als zuerst von mir angenommen. Ich muss da einige Gedankengänge bezüglich Dämpfervariante am Fritzz nochmal mit meinem Dealer durchgehen 
Aber schonmal Danke für die Bilder.

@Peter: Stimmt da war doch mal was ..... 

Heidenei, das Warten macht mich echt noch weich ......

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (2. Mai 2006)

hmm ich weiss noch ned was ich von der optik halten soll  weil eigentlich fügt sich die versteifung ja ziemlich gut ins gesamtbild ein 

auf jeden fall weckt die optik jetzt mehr vertrauen zwecks stabilität, und das muss ja nichts schlechtes sein

ich mein bei nem racefully wie dem sting würds mich vielleicht stören aber bei nem all-moutain tourer (blödes wort )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Mai 2006)

Mich würde es nur brennend interessieren wie es um das Fritzz bestellt ist.....
Optisch macht die jetzige Konstruktion am Stereo definitiv einen stabileren Eindruck als die 2 kleinen Röhrchen zuvor ...

Schau mer mal.

Alex


----------



## mr proper (3. Mai 2006)

Ich finds die Dämpferhalterung ja viel schöner als zu for. Find geil Das Cube auf solch sachen reagiert ich glaub ich spar auch schon ma auf mein Stereo. Wen ich das Geld zusamm hab gibts vieleicht noch andre Farben . Wie schon im andern Fred geschrieben mein wunsch an Cube wäre wen man sich aussuchen Könnte welche Farbe der Rahmen haben soll. 2hat man ja schon immer zur auswahl aber grad das Gold find ich zwar geil aber im Vergleich zu dem Grün und Blau muß es leider Federn lassen.

Man muß ja noch Träumen dürfen


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2006)

Jaja schönes Wetter!

Hmm mal sehen:

Also der Stereo Hinterbau ist für 185mm Scheiben freigegeben.
Der Liefertermin für die Rahmen ist immer noch Mitte Mai.
Es gibt noch andere Transportwege als das Schiff.

Hatte etz leider keine zeit alle fragen durchzulesen hoffe das reicht fürs erste.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## seibukan (7. Mai 2006)

Tja, die Farbauswahl ist echt besch...eiden!

Das Güldene ist mir dann doch etwas zu extrovertiert ...


----------



## pefro (8. Mai 2006)

Dann nimmst Du das Schwarze, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

Das ist nicht schwarz, sondern silber/schwarz gemixt und lackiert und nicht anodisiert...


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

...database error...


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

...sorry.. ich hab immer datenbankfehler erhalten, ich dachte der beitrag wurde nie gepostet...


----------



## Wuudi (8. Mai 2006)

Das ist nicht schwarz, sondern silber/schwarz gemixt und lackiert und nicht anodisiert...


----------



## pefro (8. Mai 2006)

ich dachte man kann ein gewisses Transferwissen voraussetzen 

Aber danke, das Dir die Bemerkung gleich 3 Posts wert war, nun sind alle Zweifel beseitigt, das Du der absolute Oberbesserwisser bist 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (8. Mai 2006)

Doppelpost


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Mai 2006)

Habe ich gestern auch einige male erhalten. Scheint wieder der Providerserver rumzumucken ....


----------



## seibukan (8. Mai 2006)

1. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen anodisiert und dem wie es jetzt verfügbar ist?

2. Tja, man kann schon die andere Farbe nehmen aber die Ausstattung ist dann halt auch nicht mehr so "gülden" oder kann man hier frei wählen.


----------



## seibukan (8. Mai 2006)

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon irgendjemand sein bike.

Irgendwie nervt da cube schon immer - ewig muss man auf die neuen Modelle warten. Das die dann nochmal schnell was anders dranschweißen müssen ist auch nicht wirklich überzeugend für deren Planungsarbeit.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Mai 2006)

@Seibukan:

Also mein Händler woltle sich heute mit Cube in Verbindung setzen und mir nochmal den Liefertermin Mitte Mai (sprich diese/nächste Woche) bestätigt. Ich hoffe auch das das jetzt endlich was wird, ich werde diese Woche sowieso nochmal vorbeifahren. Aber die Bikes müssen jetzt ja auch mal rauskommen, ist ja nicht mehr lange hin bis zur E-Bike

ICH WILL FRITZZEN !!!!

ALex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Mai 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen anodisiert und dem wie es jetzt verfügbar ist?
> 
> 2. Tja, man kann schon die andere Farbe nehmen aber die Ausstattung ist dann halt auch nicht mehr so "gülden" oder kann man hier frei wählen.


zu 1.: Vielleicht ist der Lack robuster ???? 

2.: Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten was die Ausstattung angeht hast du immer noch. Also da macht Cube keine Unterschiede ob jetzt Gold oder Schwarz-Silber ....

Alex


----------



## spanier8877 (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo ihr Wartenden,
ich habe heute aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren, dass die Dual Link Cubes in 2 Wochen per Luftpost eintreffen sollen.
Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig. 
Na dann müssen die Jungs nur noch Gas geben beim Ausliefern.


----------



## pefro (9. Mai 2006)

spanier8877 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Wartenden,
> ich habe heute aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren, dass die Dual Link Cubes in 2 Wochen per Luftpost eintreffen sollen.
> Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig.
> Na dann müssen die Jungs nur noch Gas geben beim Ausliefern.



wer soll die zuverlässige Quelle denn sein? 

Naja, anyway - Vor Anfang Juni dürfte keiner hier ein Stereo in Händen halten. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die Fox Dämpfer treffen noch rechtzeitig ein 

Zusammen mit den nicht gerade frohlockenden Berichten von den Leuten die ein Stereo die letzten Tage auf einer der Bikemessen gefahren sind, ist da bei mir glaub ich grad noch mal ne Runde überlegen angebracht...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## seibukan (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Peter,

da hast du glaub ich Recht diese ewige Vertrösterei geht einem wirklich auf die Eier 

Letztes Jahr war es dasselbe ewig auf mein Cube Carbon RR gewartet ("lieferung aus Übersee klappt nicht...") und als es dann eintraf war in meinem Cubeheftchen zu lesen dass es schon seit 6 Wochen die Endkontrolle hinter sich hatte.

Das Cube Management hat da echt null Plan. Aber so lange Tests und damit Absatz stimmen ... Warum sollten sie sich noch mehr reinhängen? 

So long und Grüße an die Elide Bayerns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Mai 2006)

Jungs, macht mich nicht kirre.
Cube hat jetzt endgültig die Bikes ranzuschleppen. In der aktuellen Bike ist sogar ein kleiner (Bericht wäre zu viel des Guten) Text über das Fritzz vorhanden. Mit Bild, was mich noch gieriger werden lässt.







ABER, jetzt wieder eine Frage an Sebastian, auf dem Bild ist das Fritzz mit 180er/160er Scheibe abgebildet. Da du ja weiter vorne geschrieben hast, dass auf dem Bikefestival "ältere" Modelle zum Testen ausgegeben wurden ... es bleibt doch bei deiner Aussage bezüglich der 210er/190er Scheibengrösse?

Also 2 Wochen ist bei mir aber nicht Mitte Mai ... Da würde mich deine Quelle auch interessieren Spanier .....

Alex


----------



## kleinbiker (10. Mai 2006)

So Jungs, es ist da, mein neues Fully 

Leider ist es nicht mehr gold, sondern grün, und hat im Federweg auch auf 145/150 mm zugelegt, leider auch etwas im Gewicht, trotzdem waren die ersten 200 km super genial zu fahren und haben richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich bin trotz der 150mm erstaunlich schnell unterwegs.

Bilder gibt's in meiner Galerie und eines unten.

Sorry Cube.
Aber in Zeit von Just-In-Time Produktion sind acht Monate Wartezeit einfach zuviel. Wenn ich mir eine neue Heizung bestelle, dann kann die auch nicht erst vier Wochen später kommen. Und andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter! Manchmal sogar sehr schöne . Immerhin werden jetzt schon die 2007er Produkte in den Mags vorgestellt und bald kommen auch einige traditionelle Frühstarterhersteller mit den 2007er Bikes, da habt ihr noch nichtmal die 2006er alle ausgeliefert *kopfschüttel*.  Übrigens hab ich mein jetziges Bike innerhalb von drei Tagen nach Bestellung überreicht bekommen. Das nenne ich Just-In-Time.

Gute Besserung dem Patienten Cube
kleinbiker


----------



## spanier8877 (10. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Also 2 Wochen ist bei mir aber nicht Mitte Mai ... Da würde mich deine Quelle auch interessieren Spanier .....
> 
> Alex



Da ich auch sehnsüchtig auf ein Stereo warte, habe die Jungs aus unserem lokalen Bike-Shop bei Cube anrufen lassen. 
Ich konnte das Gespräch per Lautsprecher mithören und die nette Dame von Cube hatte gesagt, dass letzter Stand der Dinge sei, dass die Bikes in den nächsten Tagen ausgeliefert werden und zwar per Luftpost!
Dann müssen diese nur noch vormontiert werden und gehen an die Händler.
Kommt nun darauf an, ob man als erster eines bekommt oder noch 2-3 Tage länger warten muß! So komm ich dann auf ca. 14 Tage.

Ich finds super 

Wenn es da ist (Stereo) gibt es Fotos!


----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2006)

Bin gespannt ob sie dann mit Fox ausgeliefert werden...


----------



## Traillurchi (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Wuudi,warst du auch der Meinung das der Hinterbau des Stereo an stieleren Pasagen zu stark einsinkt  und sich der Sag nicht richtig einstellen lies oder warst Du mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden,im Vergleich zu deinem ES7.


----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2006)

Ich bin leider keine ganz steile Passage gefahren, aber eingesackt ist der Dämpfer nicht. Nur war er mir eben eine spur zu unsensibel. Es war aber ein SPV-Dämpfer montiert, deshalb möchte ich keine Bewertung abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traillurchi (10. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin leider keine ganz steile Passage gefahren, aber eingesackt ist der Dämpfer nicht. Nur war er mir eben eine spur zu unsensibel. Es war aber ein SPV-Dämpfer montiert, deshalb möchte ich keine Bewertung abgeben.


Danke für die prompte Antwort,warte schon auf deinen Testbericht im Blog


----------



## pefro (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hmm, also wenn ich mir die Sitzposition vom Fritzz so angucke und z.B. mit dem Reign vergleiche, dann können einen schon leichte Zweifel kommen ob die in der Bike beschriebene Hecklastigkeit, bzw. der negative Kommentar von Dani über die Uphill Fähigkeiten des Stereo nicht tatsächlich stimmen..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2006)

Wo ist denn der Kommentar vom Dani ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2006)

Hey Peter,

dein kritisches Auge sieht mal wieder alles, was? 
Ich glaube fast, dass die Uphilleigenschaften eher hinter den Downhilleigenschaften einzuordnen sind. Das Fritzz ist ja von der Geometrie eher gedrungen und auf den Spassfaktor beim Bergabfahren ausgelegt. Mir gefällt die Sitzposition jetzt sehr gut, da man dann das Gefühl hat (wie schreiben das die Magazine so schön) "im Bike zu sitzen" und nicht obenauf, was sich in einer besseren Kontrolle zeigen "kann".
Ich persönlich habe auch nichts gegen ein minimales Wippen beim hochfahren, da ich mir ja ein Vollgefedertes Bike zulege und dies auch spüren möchte.
Aber Wuudi hat ja geschrieben das Bergauf kein Wippen mit dem Manitou SPV Dämpfer zu spüren war....


Alex

Edit: Genau, welcher Dani? Was für ein Kommentar? In der Bike? Wo .....


----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2006)

Hab Dani's Kommentar gefunden.

Also durchsacken konnte ich so nicht feststellen - ich bin aber auch nur max. 6-7% Steigung hoch. 

Und da ich nicht weiß wieviel Druck in der SPV-Kammer war kann und will ich kein Fazit zum Thema Wippen abgeben. Vielleicht war die volle kanne aufgepumpt, dann ist klar, dass der Hinterbau nicht wippt .
Abwärts war das Stereo sicher nicht das feinfühligste. Vor allem kleine Schotterschläge hat's nicht wirklich gut gefiltert. Das kann jetzt aber auch trügen, da die Gabel Schotter genauso durchgelassen hat...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2006)

Ah jetzt ja.
Alles also nur eine Frage der individuellen Einstellung der Federelemente (wie so oft).

Habe gerade auch nochmal mit meinem Dealer telefoniert. Am derzeitigen Liefertermin hat sich nichts geändert, sprich Ende Mai .... naja, ich hatte mir erhofft, das wenigstens Mitte Mai bestehen bleibt, aber nunja wenn es denn so sein soll......

Alex


----------



## pefro (10. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Peter,
> 
> dein kritisches Auge sieht mal wieder alles, was?
> Ich glaube fast, dass die Uphilleigenschaften eher hinter den Downhilleigenschaften einzuordnen sind. Das Fritzz ist ja von der Geometrie eher gedrungen und auf den Spassfaktor beim Bergabfahren ausgelegt...



jein - natürlich ist das Fritzz ein Enduro Bike und eher für den Downhill gemacht. Die negativen Aussagen bzgl. der Hecklastigkeit bezog ich allerdings auf den Bike Artikel zum Sting. Das Ganze scheint eher konstruktionsbedingt ein Problem des DualTrailControl Hinterbaus zu sein - klar, irgendwo muss der Dämpfer ja hin - und scheint sich jetzt bei den Leuten fortzusetzen, die bereits ein Stereo in Händen hatten.



> Aber Wuudi hat ja geschrieben das Bergauf kein Wippen mit dem Manitou SPV Dämpfer zu spüren war....



Und er hat auch den nicht gerade feinfühligen Hinterbau angesprochen, mit ner vollen SPV Kammer bekomme ich auch den übelsten Eingelenker in den Griff - aber dann brauch ich auch kein Fully mehr 



> Edit: Genau, welcher Dani? Was für ein Kommentar? In der Bike? Wo .....



Nein hier im Board. Dani ist bei thoemus.ch beschäftigt und hat hier schon viele wertvolle Kinematikbeiträge geschrieben  Der Kommentar ist aus dem Fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210851&highlight=cheetah



			
				Dani schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich bin an den Bike Days in Biel mal kurz das Cube Stereo gefahren und ich kann den Testbericht in der Mountain Bike nicht ganz nachvollziehen: Im mittleren Federwegsbereich sackt die Federung durch den Federweg durch, dass einem ganz mulmig wird. Solange man in der Ebene fährt ohne grosse Kompressionen ist das ja schön und gut: Man nutzt halt mehr Federweg auch bei mittleren Schlägen und das Bike fühlt sich komfortabel an, kommt man aber in eine Kompression, dann sackt man hinten ein und gar beim Hochfahren auf einem eher steilen Pfad sinkt der Hinterbau dermassen stark ein, dass man zuwenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hat und die Front früh steigt.
> Es ist ausserdem sehr schwierig, den Sag richtig einzustellen, ein bisschen zu viel Druck, und man ist noch im Bereich der Anlauframpe, sprich der Dämpfer federt nur 2,3 Millimeter ein beim Aufsitzen (keinen Negativfederweg) und lässt man ein halben Bar Druck ab sinkt der Hinterbau schon 10 Millimeter ein.
> Fazit: Das Stereo mag ein gutes Bike für nicht sehr steiles Gelände sein und für nicht allzu harte Fahrweise, lässt man es aber ein wenig krachen oder fährt viel in steilem Gelände (hoch und runter), dann ist die Progressionskurve im mitleren Federwegsbereich zu flach._



Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2006)

Grazie mille Peter,

das die SPV-Kammer relativ schwer einzustellen ist habe ich mir schon gedacht. Deswegen auch der ewig lange Thread über SPV-Einstellmöglickeiten und deren Funktionsweise. Aber da werde ich mich irgendwie durchbeissen (müssen).
Naja, jetzt erstmal abwarten wann denn endlich die Bikes da sind und dann weiß ich ja schon wen ich mit Fragen bzgl. Einstellungen der Federelemente bombadieren kann 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (10. Mai 2006)

Hätt ich doch ne Federpumpe mitnehmen sollen und kontrollieren. Nachdem der Techniker mir den Sag eingestellt hatte und ich sagte, das ist ja ein SPV-Dämpfer meinter er: "Ja genau, der Druck passt perfekt, da brauchst nix einzustellen". Tja und deshalb hab ich jetzt auch nicht gesagt, nö ich will sehen wieviel Druck da drin ist . Und selber hatte ich keine mit.

Aber Mensch, in 2 Wochen werden wir ja "echte" Berichte von Stereo-Besitzern hören, oder ? .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Mai 2006)

Da ärgert man sich immer im Nachhinein über sowas. Die Euphorie neue Bikes testen zu können lässt einen sowas gerne mal vergessen....

Also bei Stereo-Berichten muss ich mich leider ausklinken. Aber einen Fritzz-Bericht werde ich euch auf keinen Fall vorenthalten ... 2 Wochen, viel zu lang, warum nicht nächste Woche? Oder morgen? Besser wäre gestern ... ich leide !!!!! 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seibukan (10. Mai 2006)

@Kleinbiker

congratulations - ne wirkliche Alternative! Wenn ich bis Ende nächster Woche kein Cube im Laden meiner Wahl sehe hol ich mir auch ein Trance oder Reign.

Wie viel hast du dafür gezahlt? Die Ausstattung scheint ja nicht ganz serienmäßig zu sein.

Ciao

seibukan


----------



## pefro (11. Mai 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> @Kleinbiker
> 
> congratulations - ne wirkliche Alternative! Wenn ich bis Ende nächster Woche kein Cube im Laden meiner Wahl sehe hol ich mir auch ein Trance oder Reign.
> 
> ...



Dann kannst Du auch gleich loslaufen und Dir ein anderes holen 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wuudi (12. Mai 2006)

So, ich hab's getan. Cube Stereo Testbericht in meinem Blog. Und noch ein paar Bildchen vom Hinterbau.

...bitte steinigt mich nicht, aber ich bin keine Zeitschrift, die eine Lobhudelei auf jedes Bike macht und habe nur die Sachen beschrieben, welche mir negativ aufgefallen sind. Alles andere hat gut gepasst !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab's getan. Cube Stereo Testbericht in meinem Blog. Und noch ein paar Bildchen vom Hinterbau.
> 
> ...bitte steinigt mich nicht, aber ich bin keine Zeitschrift, die eine Lobhudelei auf jedes Bike macht und habe nur die Sachen beschrieben, welche mir negativ aufgefallen sind. Alles andere hat gut gepasst !





Danke Wuudi ... auch wenn ich auf ein anderes Bike warte, aber dein Bericht lässt einen doch schonmal einen schön objektiven Blick auf das ganze Unternehmen Stereo-Sting-Fritzz-Dual-Trail-Control-ja-wann-kommt-es-denn werfen ... Saubere Sache !

Alex


----------



## heinere (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo, habe heute bei Cube angerufen. Rahmen sind noch nicht eingetroffen, warten aber täglich auf die Lieferung. Meiner Meinung nach werden die Dual Control Modelle erst nach Pfingsten bei den Händlern stehen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Mai 2006)

Danke heinere für die Info ... ich glaube es aber mittlerweile erst dann, wenn mein Händler anruft und sagt ich soll vorbeikommen. Zum ... ach sie werden schon noch kommen !!!!!

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (16. Mai 2006)

warum pfingsten? wenn die die woche (hoffentlich) noch kommen  
wie lange dauert es denn bis so ein rad zusammengebaut und verschickt is?

so langsam isses aber wirklich zum 
über die lieferung darf man garned nachdenken, des macht einen noch verrückter...


----------



## dubbel (16. Mai 2006)

die rahmen sind per luftfracht unterwegs?
dann lasst euch doch die awb-nummer geben...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Mai 2006)

... da hat es recht das Dubbel ... 
Danke für den Tip, wird morgen gleich mal geklärt...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Mai 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> warum pfingsten? wenn die die woche (hoffentlich) noch kommen
> wie lange dauert es denn bis so ein rad zusammengebaut und verschickt is?
> 
> so langsam isses aber wirklich zum
> über die lieferung darf man garned nachdenken, des macht einen noch verrückter...



Gegenfrage: Was denkst du denn wieviele Bestellungen die von den Bikes haben?
                 Da wirst du sicherlich nicht der einzige sein.

und ihr werdet doch wohl nicht im ernst bei denen anrufen und nach der nummer frage oder?


----------



## MTB-Max (17. Mai 2006)

deswegen dauert es ja bis ende und nicht mitte mai 
aber schätz doch mal selber 
ab wievielen bestellungen lohnt sich es ein neues rad zu entwickeln  würd mich mal interessieren.  500?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Mai 2006)

@ MTB-Max:

Ich glaube so eine Frage sollte sich für eine Bikefirma, die von ihrem Produkt überzeugt ist, nicht stellen. Klar, es muss nach dem Ökonomischen Prinzip gehandelt werden, dennoch finde ich sollte der Spass an dem Sport und das Leben für den Sport an oberster Stelle stehen ... 

Aber (aus witschaftlicher Sicht gesehen), Aussicht auf 150-200 Verkaufte Stück sollte ausreichend sein ...

Alex


----------



## seibukan (17. Mai 2006)

Da musst du wohl noch mindestens  ne Null dranhängen!


----------



## keepout (18. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber (aus witschaftlicher Sicht gesehen), Aussicht auf 150-200 Verkaufte Stück sollte ausreichend sein ...
> 
> Alex



Soviel bestellt ein größerer Händler - da reicht eine null dranhängen nicht!


----------



## MTB-Max (18. Mai 2006)

keepout schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel bestellt ein größerer Händler - da reicht eine null dranhängen nicht!



den händler will ich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Mai 2006)

Hi Leutz, Wartende, Verzweifelnde ....

ich hatte gerade auch mal ein sehr nettes Gespräch mit einer Dame von Cube, die mir offenbarte, das die Bikes noch nicht da sind, aber in der ersten Juni Woche bei den Händlern stehen sollen ....

Bitte Sebastian, gib mal eine aktuelle, glaubhafte und realistische Prognose zu dem ganzen Dilemma ab. Eine Vertröstung auf Mitte Mai konnte ich ja noch ertragen. Aber eine Verschiebung des Liefertermins auf anfang Juni .... also bitte.

Warum sagt Cube dann nicht einfach "Sie können Ihr Bike selber auf der E-Bike 2006 abholen und nen Handschlag vom Cubechef persönlich kriegen Sie gratis dazu, ach und nehmen Sie noch nen Prospekt der 2007er Modelle mit....." ???? (Sorry wenn das jetzt böse klingt, aber auch meine Geduld neigt sich irgendwann dem Ende)

Jungs die Bikesaison 2006 ist im vollen Gange ............... macht den Schlitzern Feuer unter dem Allerwertesten.....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (18. Mai 2006)

Sprechen wir hier eigentlich immer vom Lieferstart oder von der kompletten Auslieferung ?

Denn Rahmen hin oder her, auch Cube wird nur eine begrenzte Montagekapazität haben und wenn die Rahmen auch in der letzten Maiwoche ankommen, ich glaub nicht, dass dann in der ersten Juniwoche _alle _bestellten Bikes montiert + ausgeliefert sind...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sprechen wir hier eigentlich immer vom Lieferstart oder von der kompletten Auslieferung ?
> 
> Denn Rahmen hin oder her, auch Cube wird nur eine begrenzte Montagekapazität haben und wenn die Rahmen auch in der letzten Maiwoche ankommen, ich glaub nicht, dass dann in der ersten Juniwoche _alle _bestellten Bikes montiert + ausgeliefert sind...




Also für mich klang das alles immer nach kompletter Auslieferung.
Der Lieferstart hätte schon längst passieren müssen.

Ich gebe dir aber recht, Wuudi, das Cube sicher auch nur begrenzte Montagekapazitäten zur Verfügung hat. Aber auch das Cubemanagement wird doch wohl sehen das die sich ein wenig verkalkuliert haben mit den Auslieferungsterminen, was sie einige Kunden gekostet hat und evtl. noch einige kosten wird.
Ich will immer noch mein Fritzz, komme was wolle. Aber dieses ständige spekulieren ... das kann einem auf den Nerv gehen.

Alex


----------



## seibukan (18. Mai 2006)

Bei Cube scheint das ja jedes Jahr so zu sein. Als ich mir letztes Jahr das Cube Carbon Rennrad geordert hab wars die gleiche Verzögerungstaktik. Mitte Juni bekam ich dann das Teil.

Bereits bei der Bestellung hat mir der Händler gesagt ich solle mir das Cube nicht bestellen, wenn ich es schon im Frühjahr haben möchte, weil die immer sehr spät liefern.

Wie sagte schon mein Prof JIT is Shit
                                    (just in time)

and 

absence makes the heart grow fonder! 

Aber in diesem Fall ist da ja schon viel von der Saison vorbei...

Cube sucks - in dieser Beziehung zumindest


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Mai 2006)

Ich weiss, die Diskussion hatten wir ja auch schon einige Seiten vorher, aber mir hat das gerade eben ziemlich aufgestossen.
Ein paar Fritzz-Bilder angeschaut und ich grinse wieder 

Ach Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude ... ich such mir derweil noch ein paar individuelle Parts zusammen ....

Alex


----------



## seibukan (18. Mai 2006)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht - deshalb kann ich wochenlang nach nem neuen Rad gucken - es macht einfach Spass. 

Ist wohl irgendwie vergleichbar mit schuhshoppen bei meiner Frau - nur leider nicht so häufig!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Mai 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du vollkommen Recht - deshalb kann ich wochenlang nach nem neuen Rad gucken - es macht einfach Spass.
> 
> Ist wohl irgendwie vergleichbar mit schuhshoppen bei meiner Frau - nur leider nicht so häufig!


...und nicht mal ansatzweise so kostengünstig. Also sollen die Damen ruhig Schuhe kaufen, ich würde dann aber nichts hören wollen, wenn mal wieder neue Parts fällig sind 

Alex


----------



## seibukan (18. Mai 2006)

tut zwar nix zur Sache aber deine Fotos vom District Ride in Nürnberch - cool!

War echt ein hammergeiler Event  

Und der Cedric war so geil mit abklatschen beim Manual - war alles super.

Findet der dieses Jahr wieder am selben Ort statt?


----------



## fatz (19. Mai 2006)

hei,
hab gestern diesen thread entdeckt und gemerkt, dass ich nicht allein bin.

hat jemand schon konkrete hinweise ob sich mit den stereos was tut? mein haendler hat von
cube die auskunft, dass er meins ende des monats kriegt, aber wie vertrauenswuerdig das
ist weiss er selber nicht. im zweifel ist das eine mutmassung von cube. kann mir eh nicht
vorstellen, dass die in 2 wochen ein paar hundert raeder montieren.

gruesse aus dem sueden, wo die snowboardtourensaison gerade erst zu ende geht (sonts
waer ich schon amok gelaufen)


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (19. Mai 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> tut zwar nix zur Sache aber deine Fotos vom District Ride in Nürnberch - cool!
> 
> War echt ein hammergeiler Event
> 
> ...



jup irgendas um den 4. august oder so wenn ich mich net irre.
schau mal ins frankenforum da gibts nen thread dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (19. Mai 2006)

Hi,

sorry, aber ich bin langsam entnervt, das ganze hier ist doch nur der Kindergarten Vertröstungs Thread - wo sind wir denn? Luftfracht dauert keinen Tag - wenn denn die Rahmen tatsächlich mit Luftfracht kommen (teuer) - und die Aussagen der lieben Cube Damen (mein Händler hat da auch angerufen) haben anscheinend die Qualität und Verlässlichkeit üblicher CallCenter Gespräche. Zudem scheint das Fahrwerk ja nicht wirklich der Bringer zu werden - ich glaub ich geh fremd..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-Max (19. Mai 2006)

Zum Fahrwerk kann man ja immer noch nichts genaues sagen, es sei denn, cube hätte bei den tests auch die dämpfer eingebaut, mit denen die bikes dann auch tatsächlich ausgeliefert werden 
aber hast recht, langsam nervts wirklich...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Mai 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> tut zwar nix zur Sache aber deine Fotos vom District Ride in Nürnberch - cool!
> 
> War echt ein hammergeiler Event
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, das war auch wirklich der derbste Event, auf dem ich bis dato war. Die Fahrer waren super lässig drauf, an fulminanten Actionsecenes hat es nicht gemangelt und die Stimmung/das Wetter war einfach klasse.
Dieses Jahr wird auf jeden Fall wieder die Nürnberger inner City gerockt das es gerade nur so kracht.
4-5. August läuft das Event....

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> sorry, aber ich bin langsam entnervt, das ganze hier ist doch nur der Kindergarten Vertröstungs Thread - wo sind wir denn? Luftfracht dauert keinen Tag - wenn denn die Rahmen tatsächlich mit Luftfracht kommen (teuer) - und die Aussagen der lieben Cube Damen (mein Händler hat da auch angerufen) haben anscheinend die Qualität und Verlässlichkeit üblicher CallCenter Gespräche. Zudem scheint das Fahrwerk ja nicht wirklich der Bringer zu werden - ich glaub ich geh fremd..
> 
> ...



Mein Rden, Peter mein Reden.
Ich will nciht duaernd vertröstet werden. Ich will doch einfach nur eine ehrliche Aussage "Wir wissen es nicht" oder "Dann und dann kommen die Bikes definitiv" Sowas wie "wir glauben ..." " wir vermuten" ist wirklich kein Zeichen von Proffesionalität.
Aber treu werde ich dem Bike auf jeden Fall bleiben.
Der Stress im Vorfeld wird verflogen sein, sobald ich auf der Schüssel sitze und die ersten Runden damit gedreht habe.

ZUm Thema Hinterbau gebe ich MTB-Max recht. Der Bericht von Wuudi ist hervorragend, endlich mal ein ordentlich objektiver Bericht. Dennoch waren die Bikes leider nicht mit den Hinterbaudämpfern ausgestattet, mit denen sie tatsächlich ausgeliefert werden.
Und es gibt ja immer noch die Möglichkeit des individuellen AUfbaus .... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2006)

Eben, eben und die "dumme" XTT hat das Gesamtbild auch noch negativ getrübt...

Ich seh's ja jetzt bei meiner Freundin, die ist von einem Hardtail mit Axel Comp auf Fully mit Fox F100 umgestiegen. Jetzt wurde ihr erst bewusst, dass nicht nur der Hinterbau, sonder in großem Maße auch die hochwertigere Gabel die vielen Schläge auf die Schultern abfedern...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, eben und die "dumme" XTT hat das Gesamtbild auch noch negativ getrübt...
> 
> Ich seh's ja jetzt bei meiner Freundin, die ist von einem Hardtail mit Axel Comp auf Fully mit Fox F100 umgestiegen. Jetzt wurde ihr erst bewusst, dass nicht nur der Hinterbau, sonder in großem Maße auch die hochwertigere Gabel die vielen Schläge auf die Schultern abfedern...


Aber alleine die Tatsache, das Cube bei dem grössten Bikefestival es nicht für nötig hält aktuelle, sondern "ältere" Modelle und Ausstattungsvarianten vorzustellen, zeugt für mich von einer gewissen Verplantheit.
Nunja, lassen wir uns überraschen wie die Bikes schlussendlich geliefert werden und wie die Hinterbauten und Dämpfungselemente ansprechen.

Ich war zu Beginn meiner (neu aufkommenden) MTB-Laufbahn auch erst skeptisch gegenüber Fullys und diesen "komischen" Hinterbauten ... jetzt würde ich um nichts mehr auf der Welt ein "normales" Mountainbike (Hardtail) fahren geschweige denn mein Fully gegen einen solchen Starrklumpen eintauschen ..... 

Alex


----------



## sowieso (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
konnte kürzlich mal ein STEREO probieren, will/kann aber nicht viel sagen, da
noch der Manitou Dämpfer verbaut war, und die Gabel für mich viel zu weich
getrimmt war. Nur ein paar Stichpunkte.
- Tretlagersteifigkeit hat mich eher enttäuscht
- Steigfähig war subjektiv sehr schön. Bei eine sehr steilen Rampe, bei der ich
am Ende auf dem Sattel gehen mußte um die Kuppe zu nehmen hat der Hinterbau Traktion satt gebracht.
- Bei schnellem Sprint im Wiegetritt hat das Ding gepumpt wie Teufel, obwohl
SPV Kammer Druck hatte. Kann aber auch andere Gründe haben, (Gabel).
- die nächste BIKE wird angeblich einen Test des STEREO veröffentlichen.

Frage:
Hat jemand den neuesten Stand die Gabel/Dämpfer Optionen betreffend?
Wird es die Version Revelation, MC3R geben ?

Grüße, sowieso


----------



## MTB-Max (20. Mai 2006)

ja, wirds mit revelation umd mc3.r geben 
was hat denn gepumpt, die gabel oder der hinterbau?
übrigens macht das viele spekulieren hier das warten noch viel schlimmer...


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2006)

eigentlich waere langsam mal eine meldung von cube faellig, wie nun denn der stand ist.
HAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO CUBE!
seid ihr denn nun schon am schrauben oder sind die rahmen immer noch nicht da?

schon die tatsache, dass ihr hier nichts hoeren laesst, sagt fuer mich, dass ihr immer 
noch keine da habt..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Mai 2006)

Moin,

ich wäre natürlich auch über Informationen bezüglich des aktuellen Standes der Produktion und Auslieferung der Bikes erfreut.

Das sich Sebastian gerade nicht meldet, bedeutet aber für mich das sie gerade damit beschäftigt sind uns unsere Bikes so schnell wie möglich zu übergeben 

Alex


----------



## Traillurchi (22. Mai 2006)

Habe vor 5 minuten mit meinem Händler gesprochen und der hat mir den Erhalt meines Stereos für nächste Woche zugesichert  .Ich hoffe nur das auch Cube davon schon was weiß  .Ich denke auch das der Sebastian nicht mehr schreiben kann,weil ihm die Finger vom Schrauben so arg schmerzen.Sollte es bis Ende nächster Woche nicht kommen dann  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:

mfg 
Daniel


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Mai 2006)

Hey Daniel,

na dann drücke ich dir auf jeden fall auch mal die Daumen, das du nächste Woche dein neues Bike in den Händen hältst.

Warten wir es ab 

Alex


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2006)

Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor 5 minuten mit meinem Händler gesprochen und der hat mir den Erhalt meines Stereos für nächste Woche zugesichert  .Ich hoffe nur das auch Cube davon schon was weiß


nur so aus neugierde: was hast du denn fuer eine farbvariante?


----------



## Traillurchi (22. Mai 2006)

Ich hab die Pornovariante gewählt und nicht das langweilige Schwarz-Alu.Mit Revelation,Liesl,x-9,Vro,NN 2,4auf DT FR 5.1  
Sollte das aber bis 31.5 nicht da sein  ,gibt´s ein braunes Stumpi.



Daniel


----------



## Grüne Fee (22. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Der Sebastian hat hier vorhin schonmal reingelunzt.
Ich habs gesehen.   

Könnte ja wirklich mal sagen, wie´s nu ausschaut.

Aber langsam mach ich mir ein bisschen Sorgen, ob ich das Stereo nicht vielleicht doch schon hätte bestellen sollen...

Wollte eigentlich erstma Probefahrt machen und dann schauen

Aber ich sehs schon kommen: die ersten Bikes werden ausgeliefert und nachdem die bestellten alle weg sind gibts nen Lieferengpass...  

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (22. Mai 2006)

Servus @Traillurchi!!!

warum so traurig wen deine alternative ein Stumpjumper FSR Expert sein soll? Bin im Besitz des Expert und bin begeistert davon  !

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Traillurchi (22. Mai 2006)

Bin ja nicht traurig,nur warte ich seit anfang Dezember auf das Stereo,da kann ich diese Woche auch noch abwarten.Das Speci bekomme ich innerhalb  3 Tagen,und mein Cube-Händler ist ein netter  ,deswegen kriegt er und nicht Cube die Frist zum 31.5 .


Daniel


----------



## Flugrost (23. Mai 2006)

Das gestrige Telefonat mit meinem Händler ergab, dass ich das Fritzz frühestens ab KW26!!! bekomme. Ich habe im November bestellt - stehe also recht weit vorne auf der Liste.
Nun denke ich verstärkt über Alternativen nach.


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

jetzt mal  nichts überstürzen!


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

26 ? Hmm ja dann wird's ein Hoch-Sommer Bike


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Das gestrige Telefonat mit meinem Händler ergab, dass ich das Fritzz frühestens ab KW26!!! bekomme. Ich habe im November bestellt - stehe also recht weit vorne auf der Liste.
> Nun denke ich verstärkt über Alternativen nach.


Ende Juni ?????????????????

Ja, sorry, spinnen die denn??????????????????

Ich habe Dezember bestellt, lassen die mich dann bis Juli warten?
Warum erzählt mir dann die Dame von Cube das spätestens in der ersten Juni Woche alle Bikes bei den Händlern stehen?
Ganz grosses Tennis .....

Muss mal telefonieren .........

Alex


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum erzählt mir dann die Dame von Cube das spätestens in der ersten Juni Woche alle Bikes bei den Händlern stehen?


weil sie es entweder
a) selber nicht besser weis (unwahrscheinlich)
b) ihr chef ihr gesagt hat dass sie das sagen soll (sehr wahrscheinlich)

wenn b) dann vermutlich, weil wir uns sonst alle ein anderes rad kaufen wuerden.



> Muss mal telefonieren .........


sagt was dabei rauskommt :kotz:


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

franz.pa schrieb:
			
		

> weil sie es entweder
> a) selber nicht besser weis (unwahrscheinlich)



...dann sofort entlassen.



> b) ihr chef ihr gesagt hat dass sie das sagen soll (sehr wahrscheinlich)



....dann gehört der Chef geschlagen und seine Strohpuppe von Sekretärin doppelt gefeuert.



> sagt was dabei rauskommt :kotz:



Ein neues Rad kaufe ich nicht ... will Fritzzen

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (23. Mai 2006)

Hast Du telefoniert?


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

ja, 
schon öfter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

Jupp ...

Hier also die definitive Aussage der Cubemitarbeiterin nach einem Gespräch mit ihrem Oberwürfelzocker:

"Eine definitive Auslieferung der Sting, Stereo und Fritzz Bikes erfolgt Mitte/Ende Juni, dann stehen sie bei den Händlern ..."


No Comment....

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

Also Ende Juni...


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ...diefinitive Aussage ... definitive Auslieferung


na dann ist ja alles bestens!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

Du sagst es.
Der Begriff "definitiv" klingt um einiges besser als "wahrscheinlich" oder "evtl."
In diesem Fall klingt er beim ersten hören etwas trocken, kommt dafür umso besser im Abgang 

Alex


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2006)

ist zwar sch... , aber immer noch besser als diese verdammte hinhalterei


----------



## Flugrost (23. Mai 2006)

...der Abgang findet vorr. erst dann statt, wenn die Märchensteuer rauf auf 19 is ...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

Mein Reden.
Also bleibt geschmeidig, ich versuche es auch und wir warten noch ein wenig.
Dann aber ... aber dann 

Alex


----------



## dubbel (23. Mai 2006)

ist das jetzt unerschütterliches positives denken oder einfach blauäugigkeit?


----------



## Flugrost (23. Mai 2006)

...`n blauäugiges Freak is ne Alternative...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

Wahrscheinlich von allem ein wenig ... was soll man machen?
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ist das jetzt unerschütterliches positives denken oder einfach blauäugigkeit?



mangelnde alternative im gleichen preis/leistungs-segment würd ich sagen...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

Ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass das positiv gemeint war.
Dann nämlich stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu 

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (23. Mai 2006)

Meinst mich ? Meine Aussage war doch weder positiv noch negativ zu interpretieren, oder ? 

Wie ich schon sagte, für den Preis des Fritzz bekommst du noch ein Canyon Torque und das war's dann mit Fox 36er...

Wobei ich den Spruch "Fritzz kommt", welcher seit der Eurobike auf der Cube-Homepage prangert schon irgendwie ironisch finde .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst mich ? Meine Aussage war doch weder positiv noch negativ zu interpretieren, oder ?
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte, für den Preis des Fritzz bekommst du noch ein Canyon Torque und das war's dann mit Fox 36er...
> 
> Wobei ich den Spruch "Fritzz kommt", welcher seit der Eurobike auf der Cube-Homepage prangert schon irgendwie ironisch finde .


Genau sowas wollte ich hören 

Canyon Torque ... sorry gefällt mir nicht und Onlineversender, da lob ich mir doch lieber einen persönlichen Gang zum Dealer.

Jupp, der Spruch ist, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem das Bike bei mir in der Garage steht, ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
Das hat mit leichter Ironie nichts mehr zu tun, das ist knallharter Zynismus (für den ich in der Regel immer zu haben bin, nur nicht wenn es um so etwas lebenswichtiges wie ein neues Bike geht... )

Alex


----------



## guerman79 (23. Mai 2006)

Hi.

War heute bei meinem Dealer und haltet euch Fest.Es werden 36 Bikes diese oder nächste Woche ausgeliefert. Es wären mehr, wenn nicht probleme beim anodisieren aufgetreten wären. Auf meine Frae an den Händler, wie hoch denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit Wäre unter den 36 zu sein, meinte er 0,3%. Da ich Mitte Juli eine Tour über die3 Alpen Fahre, steige ich vom Stereo Zug, wenn es die Tage nicht kommt, ab. 

Habe auch schon was nettes im Auge: Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro 

Viel Erfolg bei der größten Geduldsprobe seit es CUBE gibt.

Bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traillurchi (23. Mai 2006)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich eines von den 36 kriege .Laut Aussage meines Händler´s "Definitiv"  .Mein Kumpel hat nämlich beim gleichen Händlerauch eines bestellt.Ob der auch dabei ist weiss ich nicht.Sollte das der Fall sein könnte man ja nächste Woche gleich ein Stereo-Meeting veranstallten


----------



## marty7 (23. Mai 2006)

Hab es ja geahnt, von daher steht nun seit einem Monat mein mittlerweile Schlamm verschmiertes Ghost Enduro im Garten rum 

Wenn's der Kracher sein sollte, dann schnapp ich mir die überarbeitete Version nächstes Jahr, denn die 19% Gagasteuer werden eh nicht so heftig zu Buche schlagen...

Aber das Theater um die Stereos und Fritzzens werde ich mir aber dennoch auf alle Fälle reinziehen...

So long


----------



## pefro (24. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungs,

so war die Tage auch nochmal beim Händler - der greift schon immer zum Telefon, wenn er mich in den Laden kommen sieht.

Die Cube Stimme meinte ebenfalls das es Probleme beim andonisieren gibt - die goldfarbenen Modelle werden also tendentiell später ausgeliefert, die schwarzen sind wohl früher zu bekommen.

Bisher sind aber keine Rahmen bei Cube und beide denken nicht, das vorm WM Eröffnungsspiel mit Bikes in den Shops zu rechnen ist. Tendenz also KW 23 - aber mal ehrlich, wie oft haben wir das hier denn schon gehört?

Für mich wars das. Ich trag keiner Firma mein Geld hinterher.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Mai 2006)

Hi Peter,

das habe ich ja auch so gehört als ich mit der Dame von Cube telefoniert habe.
Schade das du dich jetzt für ein anderes Bike entscheidest, aber durchaus nachvollziehbar ....
Weisst du schon was du dir alternativ besorgen wirst?

Alex


----------



## pefro (24. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Peter,
> 
> das habe ich ja auch so gehört als ich mit der Dame von Cube telefoniert habe.
> Schade das du dich jetzt für ein anderes Bike entscheidest, aber durchaus nachvollziehbar ....
> ...



Naja, weißt Du, mich stört noch nichtmal so sehr der reine Fakt, das das Bike später kommt - ich hab hier ja noch das ein- oder andere, aber wenn eine Firma so mit Ihren Kunden umgeht, dann finde ich sollte man als Kunde einfach konsequent sein - oft zeigt einen das auch erst die anderen interessanten Möglichkeiten, die der Markt bietet. Cube steht ja P/L technisch i.d.R. sehr gut da, aber wenn man mal mit nem Händler einer anderen Marke spricht, dann merkt man sehr schnell das da oft noch einiges an Rabatt gegeben wird - und dann liegt man durchaus auf Cube Niveau oder nur unwesentlich darüber.

Meine Vorgaben: Ca. 130mm Federweg, Komplettbike unter 13kg, unter 2500 Euro mit einer durchgängig hochwertigen Ausstattung - also keine Deore Naben oder ähnliches. Und da gibts für mich einfach zu viel Alternativen, die ich zudem alle probefahren kann. In der engeren Auswahl sind grad:

- Ghost AMR 9000
- Simplon Elvox
- Cheetah Joat
- Yeti 575
- Cycletech Opium

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, weißt Du, mich stört noch nichtmal so sehr der reine Fakt, das das Bike später kommt - ich hab hier ja noch das ein- oder andere, aber wenn eine Firma so mit Ihren Kunden umgeht, dann finde ich sollte man als Kunde einfach konsequent sein - oft zeigt einen das auch erst die anderen interessanten Möglichkeiten, die der Markt bietet. Cube steht ja P/L technisch i.d.R. sehr gut da, aber wenn man mal mit nem Händler einer anderen Marke spricht, dann merkt man sehr schnell das da oft noch einiges an Rabatt gegeben wird - und dann liegt man durchaus auf Cube Niveau oder nur unwesentlich darüber.


Das sind alles Gründe die mich auch überzeugen würden, garkeine Frage.
Aber ich habe ja noch mein XC das mir weiterhin treu zur Seite steht und mich über jeden Trail bringt. Auch den sonntagigen Bikeparkbesuch in B'Mais hat es sauber gemeistert. Also kann ich die Wartezeit noch etwas überbrücken. Ich habe der Dame von Cube (Verena glaube ich) auch meine Meinung zu der ganzen Hinhalterei dargelegt und ich finde es persönlich auch nicht in Ordnung das sich Cube derartig verhält bzw. auf Teufel komm raus versucht die Kunden loszuwerden.
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich habe mich einfach total in das Fritzz verschossen und will einfach das Bike, sonst keins. Und glaube mir, ich habe mich auch schon nach Alternativen umgeschaut.....



> Meine Vorgaben: Ca. 130mm Federweg, Komplettbike unter 13kg, unter 2500 Euro mit einer durchgängig hochwertigen Ausstattung - also keine Deore Naben oder ähnliches. Und da gibts für mich einfach zu viel Alternativen, die ich zudem alle probefahren kann. In der engeren Auswahl sind grad:
> 
> - Ghost AMR 9000
> - Simplon Elvox
> ...



Das sind wirklich alles feine Bikes, ganz klar, kein Thema.
Nur würden die jetzt meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen nicht genügen ohne dir in irgendeiner Form zu Nahe treten zu wollen.
150mm Federweg sollen es schon sein, gerne auch ein wenig mehr.
Das Gewicht sollte so um die 16kg liegen, schön robust sein und natürlich eine FR-ausgelegte Ausstattung bieten. Und da kommt mir das Fritzz mit dem Preis gerade gelegen. Ok, nach dem ich einige Teile individuell beim Händler geordert habe, wird es etwas drüber liegen aber dafür habe ich dann auch mein Traumbike da stehen.
Und wie schon gesagt, dadurch das ich noch mit dem XC Trails rocken und mit dem Circus cruisen kann .... ich kann noch warten, aber die sollten wirklich mal hinne machen mit den Bikes. Ist ja schrecklich diese Warterei ....

Alex


----------



## pefro (24. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind alles Gründe die mich auch überzeugen würden, garkeine Frage.
> Aber ich habe ja noch mein XC das mir weiterhin treu zur Seite steht und mich über jeden Trail bringt. Auch den sonntagigen Bikeparkbesuch in B'Mais hat es sauber gemeistert. Also kann ich die Wartezeit noch etwas überbrücken. Ich habe der Dame von Cube (Verena glaube ich) auch meine Meinung zu der ganzen Hinhalterei dargelegt...



Grins, bei mir wars zuletzt die Lydia, Verena gabs aber auch schon öfter - vielleicht sollten wir das nächste mal nach nem Bild fragen, dann kann man sich hier die Zeit mit ner "Cube Telefonstimmen Gallerie" vertreiben 

Ansonsten möchte ich hier gar niemand überzeugen, ehrlich. Ich könnte ja auch warten, Biken kann ich auch ohne Stereo, aber als BWLer ist das einfach für mich eine Haltung die Cube da an den Tag legt, die ich nicht weiter aktzeptieren möchte..



> Das sind wirklich alles feine Bikes, ganz klar, kein Thema.
> Nur würden die jetzt meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen nicht genügen ohne dir in irgendeiner Form zu Nahe treten zu wollen.



nein, keine Sorge, da kommst Du mir nicht zu Nahe. Genügen Dir die Bikes konzeptionell/technisch nicht, oder suchst Du einfach in einer anderen Kategorie? Stereo/Fritzz sind ja zwei paar Schuhe..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Grins, bei mir wars zuletzt die Lydia, Verena gabs aber auch schon öfter - vielleicht sollten wir das nächste mal nach nem Bild fragen, dann kann man sich hier die Zeit mit ner "Cube Telefonstimmen Gallerie" vertreiben


hehe, ich weiss aber nicht wirklich ob ich von solchen Mitarbeiterinnen ein Bild sehen möchte 



> Ansonsten möchte ich hier gar niemand überzeugen, ehrlich. Ich könnte ja auch warten, Biken kann ich auch ohne Stereo, aber als BWLer ist das einfach für mich eine Haltung die Cube da an den Tag legt, die ich nicht weiter aktzeptieren möchte..


Kann ich nachvollziehen, auch als noch-nicht-BWLer....



> nein, keine Sorge, da kommst Du mir nicht zu Nahe. Genügen Dir die Bikes konzeptionell/technisch nicht, oder suchst Du einfach in einer anderen Kategorie? Stereo/Fritzz sind ja zwei paar Schuhe..
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


Ich möchte einfach das Fritzz haben, da ich mich seit dem ersten Augenblick in das Bike verliebt habe und ich mit dem Mehrfederweg schon so einiges anzustellen wüsste ... 
Was mich ausserdem an dem Bike begeisternwird sind die Allroundfähigkeiten. Ich weiss das ich es über heftige Lagotrails jagen kann und zuvor aus eigener Kraft den Berg hochkomme.
Einfach für mich ein perfekter Freerider mit Berghochfähigkeiten.....

Alex


----------



## Grüne Fee (25. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Vorgaben: Ca. 130mm Federweg, Komplettbike unter 13kg, unter 2500 Euro mit einer durchgängig hochwertigen Ausstattung - also keine Deore Naben oder ähnliches. Und da gibts für mich einfach zu viel Alternativen, die ich zudem alle probefahren kann. In der engeren Auswahl sind grad:
> 
> - Ghost AMR 9000
> - Simplon Elvox
> ...



Hab eigentlich genau die gleichen Anforderungen an mein neues Bike. Hab mich jetzt allerdings auch vom Stereo abgewandt (die Entscheidung, das Stereo in Gold zu nehmen, stellte sich als unglücklich heraus). Jetzt steh ich auch wieder ganz am Anfang. 

Aber bei deinen Bikes sind doch auch welche weit jenseits der 2500 Euro, oder? Hast du da spezielle Angebote eingeholt (vor allem für das AMR 9000 und das Simplon)? Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein AMR 7500 mit leicht veränderter Ausstattung holen. Auch wenn das Bike erst wieder ab 12.Juni lieferbar sein wird, bin ich trotzdem guter Dinge und voller Hoffnung!  

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Mai 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eigentlich genau die gleichen Anforderungen an mein neues Bike. Hab mich jetzt allerdings auch vom Stereo abgewandt (die Entscheidung, das Stereo in Gold zu nehmen, stellte sich als unglücklich heraus). Jetzt steh ich auch wieder ganz am Anfang.
> 
> Aber bei deinen Bikes sind doch auch welche weit jenseits der 2500 Euro, oder? Hast du da spezielle Angebote eingeholt (vor allem für das AMR 9000 und das Simplon)? Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein AMR 7500 mit leicht veränderter Ausstattung holen. *Auch wenn das Bike erst wieder ab 12.Juni lieferbar sein wird*, bin ich trotzdem guter Dinge und voller Hoffnung!
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,

na da hättest du ja nicht viel gewonnen, da die Cubes ja auch um den Zeitraum im Laden stehen werden .... aber klar, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Still waiting

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (25. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, ich weiss aber nicht wirklich ob ich von solchen Mitarbeiterinnen ein Bild sehen möchte



Eine Alternative wäre dann die Sache mit der Dart Scheibe.. 

Ansonsten zum Bike: Für mich wäre das Stereo die Vernunftsentscheidung geworden, Cube ist für mich nicht grade ne Marke die Kult Charakter versprüht - und wo sie so mit den Kunden umgehen schon gar nicht. Mir tuts fast bisserl leid für meinen Händler, der echt bemüht ist. 

Ich gebe Dir aber vollkommen recht: Technische Details sind das eine - aber ein Bike muss auch einfach gefallen. Ich war z.B. auch schon etliche Male vor nem Liteville Rahmen gestanden, hatte ihn in der Hand, bin ihn probegefahren - aber so gut sich das Ding auch fährt - ich kann ihn mir einfach nicht schön genung saufen  Deswegen bleib beim Fritzz, wenn Du Dich verliebt hast...



			
				Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eigentlich genau die gleichen Anforderungen an mein neues Bike. Hab mich jetzt allerdings auch vom Stereo abgewandt (die Entscheidung, das Stereo in Gold zu nehmen, stellte sich als unglücklich heraus). Jetzt steh ich auch wieder ganz am Anfang.
> 
> Aber bei deinen Bikes sind doch auch welche weit jenseits der 2500 Euro, oder? Hast du da spezielle Angebote eingeholt (vor allem für das AMR 9000 und das Simplon)? Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein AMR 7500 mit leicht veränderter Ausstattung holen. Auch wenn das Bike erst wieder ab 12.Juni lieferbar sein wird, bin ich trotzdem guter Dinge und voller Hoffnung!



Nein, das passt preistechnisch schon - und ist eben genauso, wie ichs angedeutet habe. Du musst wirklich zum Händler gehen und mal nach dem "Hauspreis" fragen. Ich halte auch nichts davon auf Teufel komm raus zu verhandeln, die Sache soll schon fair bleiben. Aber bei nem 3000 Euro Bike wie dem AMR sind 10% - 15% (meine Erfahrung) drin - und schwupps bist du bei roundabout 2500 Euro. Das Bike wird grad wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch bei Ebay für 26irgendwas vertickt. Und kleiner Tipp am Rande: Der Rahmen kostet mit Manitou 4Way und Stütze 899.- Euro Liste - da lohnt sich auch ein individueller aufbau - und der ist grad wieder verfügbar  Beim Simplon wars ähnlich. Das Elvox in der Pro Ausstattung gibts um 2500 Euro in der X9 für 2350.-.

Gruß
Peter



Gruß
Peter


----------



## Grüne Fee (25. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> na da hättest du ja nicht viel gewonnen, da die Cubes ja auch um den Zeitraum im Laden stehen werden



Glaubst du dran?  

Ich glaube mein Problem wird sein, dass ich keins bestellt habe. Außerdem geht mir die "Marketingstrategie" so langsam mächtig gegen den Strich. Ich warte eigentlich seit der Eurobike auf das Stereo

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Mai 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Alternative wäre dann die Sache mit der Dart Scheibe..



hehe, jupp, das allerdings wäre eine Alternative. ODER die Ladie sieht so gut aus das sie als wiedergutmachen .... nunja, lassen wir das 



> Ansonsten zum Bike: Für mich wäre das Stereo die Vernunftsentscheidung geworden, Cube ist für mich nicht grade ne Marke die Kult Charakter versprüht - und wo sie so mit den Kunden umgehen schon gar nicht. Mir tuts fast bisserl leid für meinen Händler, der echt bemüht ist.



Aus dem Grund "nerve" ich meinen Dealer auch schon garnicht mehr. Der ist superkorrekt drauf und ihn kekst es selber an, er hat sich auch eines bestellt.



> Ich gebe Dir aber vollkommen recht: Technische Details sind das eine - aber ein Bike muss auch einfach gefallen. Ich war z.B. auch schon etliche Male vor nem Liteville Rahmen gestanden, hatte ihn in der Hand, bin ihn probegefahren - aber so gut sich das Ding auch fährt - ich kann ihn mir einfach nicht schön genung saufen  Deswegen bleib beim Fritzz, wenn Du Dich verliebt hast...
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Mein Reden ... von daher werde ich auch, komme was wolle, nicht von dem guten Stück abrücken. Ich weiss das ich, nachdem das Bike da ist, mein Lager in der Garage neben dem Bike aufschlagen kann .... dann saufen Fritzz und ich um die Wette 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Mai 2006)

Grüne Fee schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst du dran?
> 
> Ich glaube mein Problem wird sein, dass ich keins bestellt habe. Außerdem geht mir die "Marketingstrategie" so langsam mächtig gegen den Strich. Ich warte eigentlich seit der Eurobike auf das Stereo
> 
> ...



Jupp, ich glaube dran, blind und blauäugig 

Klar, das Argument lasse ich auch gelten. Vor allem da du noch nicht bestellt hast, wird es sicher auch etwas länger dauern können.
Ich warte auch schon seit der E-Bike drauf ....

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

Alex


----------



## Traillurchi (25. Mai 2006)

Was mich  an der ganzen Geschichte auch noch ein bisserl stört,ist die Betreuung in diesem"Kundenforum" .Kann ja sein das der Sebastian viel um die Ohren hat,der muss ja auch nicht zu allem seinen Senf dazugeben,aber sein letzter Post zu diesem Thema war vor fast 3 Wochen.Wenigstens eine Stellungnahme a la"Probs mit Anodisieren oder erste Rahmen eingetroffen"wären schon hilfreich.Wenn mir jemand eine ehrliche Auskunft gibt ist mir das lieber als auf irgendwelche Gerüchte zu vertrauen.Meine Geduldsgrenze ist schon fast erreicht und die Alternative steht auch schon fest.

Für mich ist die Stereo-Geschichte schon fast gegessen ausser natürlich ich bin einer der "36 Auserwählten"

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt

Daniel


----------



## pefro (25. Mai 2006)

Hi,

naja, der Sebastian hat auch nen schweren Stand. Ich kenn seine Position im Unt. nicht - aber was will er hier auch schreiben um wieder glaubwürdig zu wirken? Vor paar Wochen haben wir doch genau die Fragen gestellt und die "Souveränität" der Antworten hat ja schon angedeutet, das er nicht wirklich bescheid weiß. Die Leute die bei Cube kommunizieren wissen m.M. nach nicht wirklich bescheid wann die Bikes kommen und bekommen von irgendjemand irgendeinen Termin genannt, wenn der nicht passt stehen sie dumm da. 

Ich kauf das Bike nicht wegen Lydia, Verena oder Sebastian nicht mehr - sondern wegen der Geschäftsführung bei Cube, die es anscheinend nicht gebacken bekommt oder für nötig hält Strukturen zu etablieren, die es ermöglichen kundenorientiert zu handeln und zu kommunizieren - und das schon seit Längerem, wie ja auch der Lagerprobleme Thread und etliche andere zeigen..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Flugrost (25. Mai 2006)

Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich  an der ganzen Geschichte auch noch ein bisserl stört,ist die Betreuung in diesem"Kundenforum" .Kann ja sein das der Sebastian viel um die Ohren hat,der muss ja auch nicht zu allem seinen Senf dazugeben,aber sein letzter Post zu diesem Thema war vor fast 3 Wochen.



Wenns prekär wird, darf auch ein Sebastian Schiss haben, konkret zu werden. Für uns ist das natürlich: No Style!
Aber ich würde ja mal zu gerne wissen, was in dieser Firma abläuft. Die versprechen uns Kunden coole 2006er Bikes (Fritzz kommt!), wir bestellen wie der Teufel, wollen die Dinger ham und hernach ist Verzögerungstaktik ohne Angaben von Gründen vom Feinsten angesagt (es geht um Monate!) und im Würfel Forum kommt von den Verantwortlichen oder von deren Vorgesetzten nix - garnix. Verarsche? Mann, bin ich angepisst. Et nervt.


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2006)

Huch, Cube war nicht untätig....

...es gibt eine neue Webseite, und Fritzz kommt nicht mehr


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (26. Mai 2006)

Joa joa schöne neue Seite.
Aber können die nicht mal ne Abteilung reinmachen, wo man sich noch die daten zu allen Bikes aus den Vergangenen Jahren holen kann?
So wie Durchmesser Sattelstütze und was weis ich noch so alles?

Oder gibts sowas scho und ich bin mal wieder nur zu blöd es zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Max (26. Mai 2006)

was soll an der seite neu sein??? oder bin ich auf der falschen
ah ja jetzt, gefunden


----------



## Matchstick (26. Mai 2006)

@ MTB-Max

wenn ich cube-bikes.de aufrufe komm ich auch immer auf die alte Seite... Sobald ich aber mit google nach cube suche und darüber auf die Seite gehe klappts auf einmal... is recht schön gemacht...

@ monster

http://cube.cccc.de/
Da gibts hochauflösende .pst Bilder der Bikes und die kompletten Kataloge der letzten Jahre als pdf Dateien... Viel Spaß damit!

Viele Grüße,
Matchstick


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (26. Mai 2006)

Hey danke!

aber ich such eigentlich eher was über die Daten die wichtig sind, wenn man z.b. sowas wie Sattelstütze tauschen will.
Oder man möchte wieder den selben Vorbau haben man is aber zu faul nachzumessen und und und


----------



## MTB-Max (26. Mai 2006)

ja doch schöne website, ich hätts aber lieber gehabt, wenn cube die webdesigner zum radzusammenbau abkommandiert hätte  

ps: kennt jemand die szene, wo homer simpson auf seine waffe wartet  und flanders dauernd mitm rasentraktor oder son wagen mit zielscheibe vorbeifährt?  da is dann auch so ein schönes lied im hintergrund "the waiting is the hardest time..." oder so, ich glaub so geht´s auch uns im übertragenen sinne


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, Cube war nicht untätig....
> 
> ...es gibt eine neue Webseite, und Fritzz kommt nicht mehr



Hi Leutz,

Alter Schwede Wuudi, du hast mich gerade zu tode erschreckt......
Aber die neue Page ist sehr gut, was mich aber immer noch nicht auch nur ein Stück meinem neuen Bike näher gebracht hat. We'll see wann es denn jetzt endlich soweit ist.

Zu der Thematik bezüglich Kommentare von Seitens Cube, schwach, das finde ich auch. Ein ehrliches Statement wäre mittlerweile mal wieder an der Zeit gewesen, aber ich kann es auch nachvollziehen, das es auch ein Leben neben dem Forum gibt und man nicht immer Zeit hat was zu posten.rolleyes

Werde mir die Page später mal genauer anschauen, jetzt bin ich erstmal total kaputt und immer noch totally stoked vom langen Bikepark-Weekend.

Gruss

Alex

Edit: Apropos, in der aktuellen Freeride (Erscheinungsdatum 31.05) wurde das Fritzz getestet ...


----------



## heinere (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sebastian, eine Frage an Dich. 

Im Cube-Prospekt steht unter den Spezifikationen für das Stereo ein Federweg von 130mm was den Hinterbau anbelangt.
Auf der neuen Webseite finde ich unter den Geometriedaten des Stereo 100mm Federweg.

Was ist korrekt??

By the way. Wie ist der Auslieferungsstatus für die "Dual-Trail" Modelle?

Vielen Dank für Deine baldige Antwort.

Gruß Heiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (28. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Apropos, in der aktuellen Freeride (Erscheinungsdatum 31.05) wurde das Fritzz getestet ...



U know the result ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Mai 2006)

Aber natürlich, das Endergebnis war mir von vornherein klar 







Alex


----------



## schlupp (28. Mai 2006)

heinere schrieb:
			
		

> Im Cube-Prospekt steht unter den Spezifikationen für das Stereo ein Federweg von 130mm was den Hinterbau anbelangt.
> Auf der neuen Webseite finde ich unter den Geometriedaten des Stereo 100mm Federweg.
> 
> Gruß Heiner


 

Also ich finde auf der homepage nur Federweg 130mm beim Stereo und 100 beim Sting

So long
Schlupp

keep on riding!!


----------



## Flugrost (28. Mai 2006)

@ Alex: schön zu lesen... hilft das wirklich beim warten?



...ich würds gerne ma fahren - nicht nur drauf warten...

und: Sebastian könnte eeeendlich mal Flagge zeigen!


----------



## MTB-Max (28. Mai 2006)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde auf der homepage nur Federweg 130mm beim Stereo und 100 beim Sting
> 
> So long
> Schlupp
> ...



bist du auf der alten oder der neuen website? weil auf der alten steht 130mm


----------



## schlupp (29. Mai 2006)

Also ich finde auf der Neuen unter Geometrie bei Stereo 130mm.
Und ich bin es auch schon gefahren, und es hat definitiv 130mm, fühlt sich sogar nach mehr an!


So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding!!


----------



## Wuudi (29. Mai 2006)

Hah, gestern stand da noch definitiv 100mm !

Also entweder Cube liest hier doch noch mit, oder es hat jemand die Webseite kontrolliert .


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Mai 2006)

Was mich jetzt schon wieder irritiert ist die Angabe zu der Bremsscheibengrösse .... Laut Angabe im FreerideMag sind nur 180/160er verbaut (schwachsinn meiner Meinung nach auf so einem Bike), Sebastian hat jedoch gemeint, es werden 210/190er montiert werden (das einzig richtige).
Nunja, wenn die kleinen montiert sein sollten, dann werde ndie sowieso ganz schnell getauscht ......

Aber das mit den Federwegsangaben....auch Cube darf mal Fehler machen ... 

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (29. Mai 2006)

Was ich am Freeridetest lustig finde ist, dass sie die 180er Scheiben akzeptieren. Für ein Enduro reichen sie aus, naja normalerweise möchten die Mag's ja auch auf Hardtails 180er Scheiben sehen .


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

So Jungs

erstmal nen dickes Sorry , das ich mom im Forum net so aktiv bin. Wie ihr wisst mach ich ja das nur nebenbei und möchte euch trotzdem immer auf den laufenden halten. Ich versuche jeden tag mal kurz ins Forum zu schauen und Fragen die wichtig sind schnell und richtig zu beantworten. 
Ich kann mom keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen, und werde das auch in Zukunft nicht tun, da  die Liefertermine je nach Modell und Bestellzeit varieren. 
Achja ich warte ja auch noch auf mein Fritzz.
Aber Fritzz kommt!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich am Freeridetest lustig finde ist, dass sie die 180er Scheiben akzeptieren. Für ein Enduro reichen sie aus, naja normalerweise möchten die Mag's ja auch auf Hardtails 180er Scheiben sehen .



Auf dem Fritzz sind serienmäßig bei der Hayesoption 203 mm vorne und 180mm hinten und bei der Louise fr option 210mm vorne und 190mm hinten. Bei dem Testrad das die Freeride erhalten hat waren leider noch die kleinen Scheiben montiert!

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Mai 2006)

WOW, es lebt ... 

Hey Sebastian,

wie wir ja schon gemutmasst haben bist du schwer in Action und von daher nur selten wirklich im Forum am Start. Ist ja auch voll und ganz verständlich.

Das freut mich jetzt persönlich natürlich das du nochmal die grossen Scheiben beim Fritzz bestätigst 

Dann habe ich wenigstens einen Leidensgenossen bezüglich des Wartens auf das Fritzz ... so mal unter Verbündeten, gib mir doch mal nen Hinweis wann ich mit dem geilen Stück rechnen kann (Dec. bestellt) ??? 

Alex


----------



## Astaroth (29. Mai 2006)

Servus,
letzten Freitag bei einem Fahrradhändler bei mir in der Nähe der Cubebikes verkauft. Weil ich wissen wollte wenn doch nun endlich die neuen Stereo, Sting und Fritzz Modelle kommen fragte ich den Händler nach einem Termin. Der sah mich ganz verdutzt an und meinte was seien doch das für Räder, von denen hat er noch nie was gehört und ich darauf das sind die neuen Bikes von Cube aber das nützte auch nichts er kannte die Bikes einfach nicht. Er meinte dann er ruft bei Cube mal an und ich soll mich mal melden wenn ich Zeit hab.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## pefro (29. Mai 2006)

Naja, für uninformierte Händler kann Cube nun wirklich nichts. Ist mir aber auch schon öfter so gegangen, das jemand im Händlerverzeichnis von Marke XYZ steht und dann darf ich dem erklären, was an den Bikes so besonderes ist und wieso ich mich dafür interessiere  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Mai 2006)

Da sieht man aber auch das nicht jeder Shopbesitzer wirklich viel Interesse am Biken und den Bikes an Sich hat, sondern eher aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten handelt. Wären doch jene, wenigen, auch so begeisterte Freaks wie wir 

Alex


----------



## Michii (29. Mai 2006)

Hi, 
ich lese jetzt schon seit Monaten mit. Ich hab letzten Oktober oder so das Stereo gesehen und war gleich interessiert. Ich wollte mir über den Winter/Frühjahr ein Bike mit etwas mehr Federweg zulegen. Ich hab dann, ich glaub im Oktober 05, mit meinem (Cube) Händler geredet, der meinte es gäbe ein Problem mit der Dämpferaufhängung (oder so was), und Cube müsste irgendwas ändern (da hab ich schon gedacht '??'). Er hofft bis Ende des Jahres Stereos zu bekommen. Den Rest kennt Ihr (Juni 2006). Ich hab mich dann für ein Scott Genius MC entschieden, welches ich  im Winter im Preis ziemlich reduziert bekam (05er Modell). 
Ich finde Cube schon cool und fahre selber noch ein AMS mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin. Aber wenn ich das hier lese, bin ich froh umgestiegen zu sein. 
Ich bin jetzt nur gespannt: Für meine Freundin haben wir das neue AMS Lady reserviert (mein Händler hat 10 St. bestellt), kommt das heuer noch??
Gruss 
Michi


----------



## Chrösch (29. Mai 2006)

Mir ist es ähnlich ergangen wie Michi, hab mich auch fürs Stereo interessiert und vom Händler im Herbst erfahren dass die ca. Februar kommen sollten. Ich wollte das Stereo unbedingt probefahren. Da im Februar von Stereo weit und breit nichts vorhanden war hab im mich dann umentschieden und ein MTB Cycletech Opium gekauft. Das konnte ich nämlich probefahren und es hat mich total überzeugt.
Na ja, wie die Zeit und mein bike zeigen war mein Entscheid richtig. 
Was mir aber nicht richtig reingeht, wie könnt ihr ein Bike bestellen ohne es je richtig gesehen zu haben, geschweige denn probegefahren zu sein?? (ist ja doch recht viel Kohle wenn dann Geometrie oder Federung etc. dann wider erwarten nicht passt). Ist das ne Altersfrage

Gruss
Chrösch


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Mai 2006)

Wahrscheinlich eher eine Frage der absoluten Überzeugung und Vernarrtheit in ein Bike.
Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben ... ich liebe Fritzz.
Wir beide haben uns das erstemal auf der E-Bike getroffen, hatten ein paar nette Runden zusammen gedreht und seit dem warte ich ... bin halt eine treue Seele 

Mal Spass beiseite .... ich bestelle mir ein Bike weil ich das eine haben will, kein anderes. Sicher, ich freue mich für euch das ihr Bikes gefunden habt die euch passen, für mich wäre so ein Schritt aber eher einer zurück.
Denn ich bestelle doch nicht einfach so in dieser Preiskategorie ein x-beliebiges anderes Rad welches mir nicht 100% gefällt, bloss weil mein Traumbike etwas Lieferverzögerung hat????

@Michi: Die AMS-Reihe sollte eigentlich absolut anstandslos ausgeliefert werden. Es dreht sich ja bei den Lieferverzögerungen nur um die DTC-Bikes

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (29. Mai 2006)

@Bonzai1982:

Nicht die Lady-Variante, die ist neu !

Laut Cube-Mitarbeiter am Stand in Riva: Ja die wird jetzt dann heuer ausgeliefert. Ich ja äh wann heuer ? Er, ja das weiß ich nicht, am besten fragst mal deinen Händler, dass er bei uns anrufen soll und wir werdens dem Händler dann sagen, und der wird's dir dann sagen.

Uff... That's why i ordered directly with mail-order.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Mai 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonzai1982:
> 
> Nicht die Lady-Variante, die ist neu !
> 
> ...



Aha, siehste ... wieder was dazugelernt. Dachte das gilt für die komplette AMS-Line, denn von denen habe ich auch schon einige hier rumgeistern sehen.

Schon den Freeride Test gelesen? Der 1 Punkt Abzug, den gab es für den Vorbau und die Sattelstütze???? Ein Witz meiner Meinung nach, aber nunja. Sind ja keine Parts die man sowieso Individuell auf seine eigenen Ansprüche anpasst

Alex


----------



## lazybiker (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich war heute bei dem Cube-Vortrag hier in München bei der M97 und diesen hat der Vertriebsleiter von Cube gehalten. er meinte die Stereos unterwegs 50 stück gingen heute raus und die nächsten Wochen geht das so weiter. Gelernt hab ich übrigens auch dass Cube am Tag bis zu 500 Räder montieren kann also ich hoffe die Leidenden werden bald erlöst. Mag auch Probe fahre und mein Genius evtl ersetzen durch ein Stereo
greets
Felix


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Mai 2006)

Hey Felix,

na das ist doch mal eine "gute" Nachricht.
Ich hoffe jetzt das mein Händler auch unter den gesegneten ist und mein Bike geliefert bekommt.
Aber bei dem Pensum das Cube am Tag zusammenschraubt ... da muss wirklich der Wurm an anderer Stelle drin gewesen sein, dass es mit der Auslieferung so lange gedauert hat.
Freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder der glücklichen DTC-Bike-Besitzer UND natürlich auf mein Bike 

Alex
Alex


----------



## Wuudi (31. Mai 2006)

Wobei 500 Räder an einem Tag ? Huch ? Wie lange braucht denn 1 Mensch Pi*Daumen um ein Rad zu montieren, zu testen und die Endkontrolle zu machen ?

...oder sind das 500 Räder weil die nur zusammengebaut werden und den Rest dürfen die Händler machen ?


----------



## craigfab (31. Mai 2006)

Greetz!
Ich war gestern auch bei diesem Vortrag. Übrigens hochinterresant!
Also ich hab die Zahl von maximal 300 Räder pro Tag in Erinnerung! Aber vielleicht verwechsel ich da auch was. Ob die 300 allerdings ausschliesslich die lang ersehnten Bikes (Fritzz, Stereo, Sting) sind, bezweifle ich. Aber der Herr von Cube isfest davon überzeugt dass die besagten Modelle in den nächsten 14 Tagen endlich "rausgehen"! Zum Grund der Verzögerung hat er gesagt, das Cube halt nunmal auf Qualität achtet und das die Lieferungen aus Taiwan halt doch noch diverse Mängel hatten. Dann gabs anscheinend noch Probs mit dem Eloxieren , usw....! Auf jeden Fall sind Mängel nun beseitigt!
Also Leute geduldigt Euch noch ein Klein wenig, Ihr habt Eure Bikes bald in den Händen bzw. unterm Arsch! Ihr seid auf der Zielgeraden!

P.S.: Angeblich bringt Cube nächstes Jahr ein Carbon-Hardtail auf den Markt!


----------



## seibukan (31. Mai 2006)

lazybiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich war heute bei dem Cube-Vortrag hier in München bei der M97 und diesen hat der Vertriebsleiter von Cube gehalten. er meinte die Stereos unterwegs 50 stück gingen heute raus und die nächsten Wochen geht das so weiter. Gelernt hab ich übrigens auch dass Cube am Tag bis zu 500 Räder montieren kann also ich hoffe die Leidenden werden bald erlöst. Mag auch Probe fahre und mein Genius evtl ersetzen durch ein Stereo
> greets
> Felix



Ein Scott durch ein Cube ersetzen?
Warst du damit so unzufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüne Fee (31. Mai 2006)

Wie sind eigentlich die X.0 Trigger am Stereo zu interpretieren? 

Bestechungsversuch?

Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass die auf der alten Webseite noch nicht dabei (zumindest bei den Ausstattungspaketen, wo sie jetzt dabei sind) waren.

Also von mir aus kann die Homepage jetzt öfter umgebaut werden!  

Marcus


----------



## lazybiker (31. Mai 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Scott durch ein Cube ersetzen?
> Warst du damit so unzufrieden?



Naja was heißt unzufrieden finde den Dämpfer sehr komisch abzustimmen und er verliert Luft. Außerdem ist es ein S und ich bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob es das Cube vielleicht in anderen Größen wie die Monster M beim Genius gibt. mal gucken. erstmal Probefahren dann weitergucken

PS: können auch 300 gewesen sein aber das kann realistisch sein. auf jeden Fall steht da nicht einer und schraubt ein Rad vom Rahmen bis zu Schaltung fertig sondern Stück für Stück.ich war auch schonmal bei corratec in  der Fertigung und die sind schon sehr fix die Leute


----------



## fatz (1. Juni 2006)

lazybiker schrieb:
			
		

> PS: können auch 300 gewesen sein aber das kann realistisch sein.


hab auf der cubeseite irgendwo gelesen, dass die 42 schrauber haben. waeren also ca. 7 
raeder pro nase und tag. ob das viel oder wenig ist haengt m.e. davon ab wieviel da 
eingestellt wird.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Auf jeden Fall sollte die Anzahl (egal ob jetzt 500 oder 300) produzierter Bikes ausreichen, uns möglichst schnell und hoffentlich wirklich wie versprochen in den nächsten 14 Tagen auf unseren neuen Hobeln sitzen zu lassen.
Ich kann schon garnicht mehr ruhig schlafen vor lauter Aufregung ... oder liegt das doch an dem bevorstehenden Bikepark Weekend? Sicher auch 

Alex


----------



## bernd e (1. Juni 2006)

welchen Park besuchst du denn? und mit welchem Bike?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Meine beiden Bikekollegen und ich werden dieses Weekend nach Bischofsmais auf den Geisskopf fahren 
Für einen aus unserer Runde wird es das erste mal Bikepark sein, mein anderer Kollege und ich waren jetzt schon 2 mal dort und sind einfach nur begeistert.

Ich werde meine beiden Bikes mitnehmen, denn mein Pro schluckt alles was ich ihm zumute und das Circus soll jetzt mal auf der 4X-Strecke gebührend entjungfert werden 

Alex


----------



## lazybiker (1. Juni 2006)

Im übrigen die neue Bike lag heute in meinem Briefkasten und siehe da ein Cube Stero mit im Test. jedoch auch mit SPV Dämpfer, dem ein hohes Losbrechmoment bescheinigt wird, also nicht sehr weiterführend es bekommt auf jeden Fall ein sehr gut und eine ehr spaßige Geometrie wir ihm angerechnet. aber wirklich weiterführend ist das ganze dann auch wieder nicht. Und bei der Federwegsmessung kommen sogar 150mm raus.
gruß
Felix


----------



## Wuudi (1. Juni 2006)

Hmpf, und wieder ein Beispiel das ich einfach nicht verstehen will. Ok, die Bike hatte das Test-Stereo früher als jetzt die Auslieferung ist, aber warum konnte man nicht einen Fox-Dämpfer von irgendwoher nehmen und das Bike mit diesem bestücken ?!?


----------



## MTB-Max (1. Juni 2006)

kann bitte irgendjemand den test mal einscannen und posten? wär echt geil


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum konnte man nicht einen Fox-Dämpfer von irgendwoher nehmen und das Bike mit diesem bestücken ?!?


vielleicht weil die dinger immer noch zusammensacken????? hat jemand eine info, ob fox 
das jetzt im griff hat? mein dealer hatte anfang maerz eine kleine hausmesse, wo auch
wer von cube da war (sebastian?) und da hatte er auch einen sting prototypen mit plattem
fox daempfer da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günna X (2. Juni 2006)

Welche Bikes hat die Bike noch im AM-Test?


----------



## Günna X (2. Juni 2006)

Ach ja der Stereo-Test ist schon auf der Cube-HP zu lesen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juni 2006)

Also zum Testbericht in der MTB des Fitzz ... was faseln die da von wegen "warum 83er Innenlager?" und "150er Hinterbauachse??" ebenso "warum so dicke Reifen???", "wieso schwere Parts" ?????? 

ZUM ROCKEN, jungs, ZUM ROCKEN von Trails, Downhills und saftigen Freeridestrecken.
Also meine Meinung von diesen Magazinen und deren Testpolitik wird immer schlechter.

Ok, das der Test im allgemeinen sehr gut ausgefallen ist, war mir klar .

Hatte heute auch ein erfreuliches, um ehrlich zu sein ein sehr erfreuliches Gespräch mit meinem Dealer ... jetzt hält mich erst recht nichts mehr im Sessel.

Nicht mehr lange, dann ist es endlich soweit.
(Wird aber auch mal endlich Zeit ... )


FRITZZ KOMMT !!!!

Alex


----------



## bikerunner65 (2. Juni 2006)

Nicht nur Fritzz kommt!

Die erfreulichen Nachrichten nehmen zu.
War vorhin bei meinem Händler um ein Vorderrad mit neuer Nabe abzuholen.
Ganz nebenbei erwähnte er, dass er seit einigen Tagen die Nachricht hat, dass mein Bike demnächst käme.
Vielleicht fahre ich schon nächste Woche mein goldiges Stereo.

Nachdem ich Anfang Oktober bestellt habe wirds allerdings auch mehr als Zeit dafür.

Alles wird gut.

Grüße


----------



## Wuudi (2. Juni 2006)

Dann bin ich gespannt mit welchem Dämpfer das Stereo kommt.

P.S. Im MB-Test des Fritzz wurde der Dämpfer als Vorserienmodell erwähnt. Da war ja aber der korrekte Swinger verbaut, oder ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juni 2006)

Hmmm, auf dem Bild ist zumindest der 2006er abgebildet....
Ob während dem Test ein Vorjahresmodell gefahren wurde kann ich leider aus dem Test nicht rauslesen....

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (2. Juni 2006)

Ich meinte den Satz neben den Federkennlinien bezüglich des progressiveren Dämpfers der Serie:


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juni 2006)

Ah jetzt ja ... das Alter 

Dann müssen die wahrscheinlich wirklich (wie beim Bikefestival am Lago das Stereo) noch die "älteren" Dämpfer verbaut haben um den Test durchzukriegen .... das aber ein komplett anderer Vebraut werden wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ...

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (2. Juni 2006)

Btw. da fällt mir gerade auf, wo ist die Kennlinie der Gabel ? 
Und warum testet die Mountain Bike die AM2-Option und nicht die "beste" Variante mit Fox .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. da fällt mir gerade auf, wo ist die Kennlinie der Gabel ?
> Und warum testet die Mountain Bike die AM2-Option und nicht die "beste" Variante mit Fox .



...lass mich raten, die Gabel war zum Testzeitpunkt nicht lieferbar 

Keine Ahnung warum die nciht die "grosse" Version genommen haben.
Ich habe aber auch ne nette Geschichte von meinem Händler bzgl. der Testmethoden von Bike, MTB und Co. gehört ... aber die kan nich nicht erzählen, s.h. "Schadensersatzforderung an MTB-News.de" ... ich sage nur soviel: Kein Wunder das die Tests *so* ausfallen .....

Egal ... ich freu mich wie "Schnitzel" auf das Bike 

Alex


----------



## pefro (2. Juni 2006)

Günna X schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja der Stereo-Test ist schon auf der Cube-HP zu lesen.



komisch, ich frag mich ja nur, warum sie die Steifigkeitswerte und die Tabelle mit der Fahrwerkseffizienz nicht auf der Homepage haben  

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. Juni 2006)

Peter, lass gut sein  ... bin nur noch froh wenn es denn dann da ist.
Die Steifigkeitswerte bestimme ich dann im FR-Test selbst 

Alex


----------



## fichtelhills (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo wartende...

Frage an alle!! Hat mittlerweile schon jemand sein Stereo/Fritz in den Händen und ist damit die erste Runde gefahren??
Wenn ja, sagt bitte bescheid  dann können wir uns auch auf neue Bike freuen.
Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juni 2006)

Wenn, ich eins hätte ... dann würde ich garantiert die nächsten Tage, Wochen, ach was Jahre nicht vor'm PC lümmeln, sondern da würden mir sinnvollere Dinge einfallen 

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (7. Juni 2006)

ich hoffe mal, dass das der grund ist, weswegen hier keine neuen ergebnisse aufkommen wegen der auslieferung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juni 2006)

Schön wäre es, aber leider muss ich dich dahingehend enttäuschen.
Ausserdem bin ich momentan etwas im Prüfungsstress .....

Es kann sich nur noch um ein paar Tage handeln .... ABER DANN 

Alex


----------



## rabl (9. Juni 2006)

Ich habe dann doch die Geduld verloren. Nachdem ich vor 2 Wochen noch ohne neuem Bike am Gardasee war, will ich nächste Woche unbedingt mit einem hin. Bin daher gestern beim Händler um die Ecke gewesen und habe mir nun ein Ghost AMR 9000 statt dem Stereo gekauft. War zwar ein Bisschen teurer, dafür aber im Laden verfügbar.

Viel Geduld und Erfolg noch beim Warten,
Rainer


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juni 2006)

Hey Rainer,

schade, vor allem weil die Bikes ja diese Woche, bzw. Anfang nächster Woche ausgeliefert werden. Aber wenn du nächste Woche in Urlaub fährst, da will man natürlich auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Viel Spass am Lago, ob mit Stereo oder Ghost ... die Trails um den See rocken mit jedem Bike 

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (9. Juni 2006)

ja is des jetzt sicher??? weil es is ja scho freitag 
aber die information, dass die dinger endlich kommen, hab ich auch erhalten


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juni 2006)

Ja ich weiss, es ist schon Freitag ... aber mein Dealer hat mir hoch und heilig versichert, das die Bikes spätestens Anfang nächster Woche (eigentlich diese Woche, auch laut Cube) da sind.
Ich bin gerade sowieso im Prüfungsstress, da wäre eine derartig massive Ablenkung erstmal nur hinderlich.
Soweit der Stand der Dinge von meiner Seite und meinem Händler aus ...... 

Alex


----------



## pefro (9. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiss, es ist schon Freitag ... aber mein Dealer hat mir hoch und heilig versichert, das die Bikes spätestens Anfang nächster Woche (eigentlich diese Woche, auch laut Cube) da sind.



Vertrösten die bei Cube jetzt schon tageweise?  

Ok, ok ich hör ja schon auf zu stänkern  Hier wurde aber auch noch keins gesichtet, obwohl heut der Tag der Tage ist...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juni 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> heute Abend noch ne Runde aufm neuen Radl Biken - uuuups.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Bist doch bloss neidisch ... so lange warten zu dürfen  

Mit welchem neuen Radl?

Alex


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2006)

Jetzt regt dieses Theater sogar schon mich auf - einen eingefleischten Rocky Mountain Fahrer! Ich verfolge diese Verzögerungstaktik nun auch schon seit Monaten (auch wegen meinem Bikekollegen Bonzai1982), aus Februar wurde März, dann Ende März, usw., Mai, jetzt ist Juni, dann war es heute und jetzt doch erst nächste Woche??? Mich als Betriebswirt würden sowohl die Marketing- als auch die innerbetrieblichen Ausreden bwz. Erklärungen seitens des Herstellers einfach mal interessieren....
Oft kann sich ein Unternehmen so etwas nicht erlauben, in wenigen Wochen ist die Eurobike und wahrscheinlich wird auch Cube die 2007er Modellpalette vorstellen. Völliges Unverständnis meinerseits!
Auch wenn ich hier eigentlich nichts verloren habe - aber ich wollte meinem Unmut einfach mal freien Lauf lassen!

Grüße

FLO


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juni 2006)

Danke Flo, du hast ja absolut recht......
Bei den 2007er Bikes hat Cube hinsichtlich der Stereo/Sting/Fritzz - Bikes keinerlei Neuerungen vorgesehen, soweit die mir das mitgeteilt haben (wer weiss *was* die überhaupt vorgesehen haben).
Aber was die da für eine Marketingstrategie verfolgen und ausführen...ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wahrscheinlich hat sich kein einziger von den Führungskräften jemals mit Ökonomie, Marketing und Kundenservice beschäftigt ....

Will mein Fritzz und zwar dalli.

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Flo, du hast ja absolut recht......
> Bei den 2007er Bikes hat Cube hinsichtlich der Stereo/Sting/Fritzz - Bikes *keinerlei Neuerungen* vorgesehen, soweit die mir das mitgeteilt haben



Hahaha, dann warten wir ja seit (Ende) 2005 auf die 2007er Modelle!   
Kann mir einer erklären, was fürne Marketingstrategie DAS ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juni 2006)

Die *Mal-schaun-wer-der-treuste-Kunde-ist* - Strategie ... also da dran müssen die Cube-Leute definitiv was ändern.
Ich weiss, aller Ärger wird verflogen sein, wenn die Bikes da sind, aber das es erst zu solch einer Unzufriedenheit kommen muss, dass muss doch nicht sein.

Alex


----------



## pefro (9. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist doch bloss neidisch ... so lange warten zu dürfen
> 
> Mit welchem neuen Radl?
> 
> Alex



Man, Du bist ja mitm quoten schneller als mans ändern kann um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. Hab fürs WE ein Yeti 575 zum Probefahren - und morgen dreh ich ne Runde aufn Ghost AMR - sind aber beide sofort verfügbar 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## sowieso (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

irgendwann und sowieso werden die Dual-Trail Control Modelle 
schon verfügbar sein.
Trotzdem werden wohl absehbar keine weiteren Tests veröffentlicht werden, wobei die bekannten Reviews in der BIKE, dem MTB Magazin, etc. teils noch nicht die Serienmodelle getestet haben.

Deshalb würde mich das STEREO betreffend mal interessieren, ob der Rahmen
den die BIKE hatte dem (versteiften) Serienrahmen entspricht. (sebastian?)

[Diese Effizienzwerte in der BIKE entstehen wohl nur im Simulator, und
kann man erst mal in Klammern setzten. Die Steifigkeitswerte dagegen
sind sowas wie Torsion über den gesamten Rahmen, uind erlauben schon Rückschlüsse wieviel Kraft in Verformungen des Tretlager/Hinterbau-Systems verpufft. Kommentare? ]

Offen ist auch, was man das Fahrverhalten betreffend vom Testdämpfen (Manitou) auf die Seriendämpfer (RP3,MC3R) rückschliessen könnte?

Etwas besorgt bin ich noch über Robustheit und Langlebigkeit des Hinterbau
und dessen Lager. Was weiss man diesbetreffend von den Fusion Floatlinks ?

Dank - und Grüße, sowieso


----------



## Commo07 (11. Juni 2006)

Also ich würde mir ehrlich gesagt 3 mal überlegen, ob ich mir eine komplette Neuentwicklung in der 1. Generation als Bike zulege. Es ist ja schließlich kein großes Geheimnis, daß z.B. Autos in der 1. Generation oft mit vielen Fehlern behaftet sind und diese dann nach und nach, wenn sie erkannt sind "ausgemerzt" werden. Bei Bikes ist das nicht anders, dafür gibt es hier in diversen Foren mehr als genug Beispiele.

Auch wenn ich mir diese ganze Leidensgeschichte (und dieser thread hier ist nichts anderes als das) anschaue, erhärtet sich mein Eindruck, daß Cube mit dem D-T-C Hinterbau offensichtlich massive Probleme hat bezüglich der Steifigkeit. Dafür sprechen neben der Tatsache das die Bikes mittlerweile wohl ein halbes Jahr überfällig sind, die Aussagen von Cube (Mal sind die Lager Schuld, dann muss eine ungeplante Versteifungam Rahmen her) auch sämtliche Testergebnisse, bei denen die Bikes in der Steifigkeitswertung immer den letzten Platz belegten. Und Steifigkeit ist nun mal ein ganz wichtiges Kriterium einen Rahmen zu bewerten - wer will schon das die Tretkraft im Rahmen verschwindet, Kettenblätter am Umwerfer schleifen, die Bremsen klingeln usw...

Das der D-T-C Hinterbau eine super Performance hat das zweifle ich gar nicht an, wird ihm ja auch regelmäßig bescheinigt. Ich selbst fahre ein Fusion Raid und bin mit dem Float-Link super zufrieden. Fahre es zwar noch nicht so lange das ich die Langlebigkeit beurteilen möchte aber alle die es interessiert sollen doch einfach mal nebenan ins Fusion-Forum schauen - habe da noch nie gelesen das jemand Probleme damit hatte. Dafür spricht eben auch, daß das Float-Link schon im 3. 4. 5.??? Jahr gebaut wird und mittlerweile ausgereift ist.

Ich wünsche allen, die sich jetzt ein Sting, Stereo oder Frizz kaufen werden viel Spaß und Freude an ihren Bikes. Ich sage aber auch - ich würde mir eins von diesen Bikes erst in 1-2 Jahren kaufen, wenn sie ausgereift sind.
Was so alles passieren kann, wenn die Industrie unausgereiften Produkte auf den Markt bringt hat man z.B. auch an der Mercedes A-Klasse gesehen...

Bin schon gespannt wie ihr das seht - besonders von Fritzz's Bräutigam Bonzai


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Juni 2006)

Also meinen Ruf habe ich hier wohl weg 

Ich gebe dir in den Punkten deiner Bedenken gegenüber Produkten (allgemein) der ersten Generation recht commo07. Schon oft gab es Fälle in denen ein Produkt auf den Markt gegeben wurde, obwohl es noch nicht ausgereift war und der Endverbraucher quasi das Versuchskaninchen spielen musste ... s.h. Microsoft Software.

Aber spricht nicht auch das zurückhalten der Bikes seitens von Cube dafür, das sie es weitgehend vermeiden wollen "mangelhafte" Ware auf den Markt zu bringen?
Sicher hätte Cube auch sagen können, als die erste Lieferung in Deutschland eintraf und Mängel an den Rahmen festgestellt wurden, wir hauen die jetzt auf den Markt, die Kunden rennen uns sowieso schon die Bude ein ... Ebenso mit der zusätzlichen Versteifung.
Sicher mag das bei einer so langen Wartezeit für einige als fadenscheinige Ausrede gelten, aber ich werte das auch als ein gewisses Verantwortungsbewusstsein das Cube an den Tag legt, und keine "minderwertige" Ware auf den Markt bringt.

Ich fahre jetzt seit 2004 das XC Pro. Ok, es gab 2003 schon einen Vorgänger, der hatte aber z.B. eine komplett andere Dämpferaufnahme.
Also bin ich mal so frei und bezeichne das XC Pro 2004 als eine teilweise Neuentwicklung. Und das was ich dem XC bis jetzt zugemutet habe ... kein Defekt. Verschleissteile mal ausgenommen, aber der Rahmen steht immer noch so da wie am ersten Tag.

Ich für meinen Teil warte lieber ein wenig länger (auch wenn es wirklich hart an der Schmerzgrenze schrammt) auf Fritzz.

Wir werden sehen wie sich die Bikes im wirklichen (nicht diesen BravoBike-Test) Praxistest schlagen und dann kann man weitersehen. Und ich lasse mich dann auch gerne mit meinem, vielleicht teilweise zu wohlwollendem Optimismus, aufziehen. SOLLTE es zu grossartigen Steifigkeitsproblemen kommen, wobei ich mir gerade keine Steifigkeitsprobleme vorstellen kann wenn ich an das Bike denke ... 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Hochzeitsnacht ...

Alex


----------



## Grüne Fee (11. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil warte lieber ein wenig länger (auch wenn es wirklich hart an der Schmerzgrenze schrammt) auf Fritzz.
> 
> Wir werden sehen wie sich die Bikes im wirklichen (nicht diesen BravoBike-Test) Praxistest schlagen und dann kann man weitersehen. Und ich lasse mich dann auch gerne mit meinem, vielleicht teilweise zu wohlwollendem Optimismus, aufziehen.


 Das mit den "Bravo-Tests"stimmt sicherlich, aber ich denke mit diesen "Prototypen" geht Cube dennoch ein dezentes Risiko ein. (bzw. der Käufer!)  Da ich ja auch vom Stereo fasziniert bin, kommen mir mit der Zeit beträchtliche Zweifel. Dies ist vor allem dadurch zu begründen, dass ich andere Angebote vorliegen habe, die mit der "Jungfräuligkeit" des Stereo einfach nicht mithalten können! Diesbezüglich sind das AMR 7500 bzw. das Fusion Raid von S-Tec echte Alternativen!  

Also im Moment bin ich persönlich echt unentschlossen!

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Juni 2006)

Jungfräulichkeit soll auch den ein oder anderen Vorteil mit sich bringen 

Ich würde mich nicht für ein anderes Bike entscheiden "bloss" weil es eine Weile dauert bis mein Wunschbike kommt.

Aber ich hoffe du findest das für dich geeignete Bike, egal wie du dich entscheidest, wichtig ist doch das man Spass an der Sache hat und sehr sehr sehr lange Freude an seinem Bike hat....

Alex


----------



## Grüne Fee (11. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich nicht für ein anderes Bike entscheiden "bloss" weil es eine Weile dauert bis mein Wunschbike kommt.



Das ist ja nichteinmal mein Problem. Ich habe eher Bedenken, dass das Stereo noch voller Kinderkrankheiten steckt. Es hat sich ja bis jetzt bewahrheitet, dass das Stereo davon auch betroffen war/ist. Dies ist eigentlich mein einziger Zweifel, aber mal sehen,was ich alles probefahren kann und dann wird aus dem Bauch heraus entschieden!

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie sich die Bikes verhalten werden, wie das Fahrgefühl auf den Trails sein wird ... schaun mer mal 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (12. Juni 2006)

nur mal so interessehalber, da ich mich inzwischen für die konkurrenz entschieden habe: ist denn immer noch nix ausgeliefert?
war nicht die pfingstwoche mal wieder lieferdatum?


----------



## Wuudi (12. Juni 2006)

Nö, letzte Woche war doch Auslieferung, oder Bonzai ?


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juni 2006)

Mein Händler meinte, es gäbe ein "Wippenproblem" (beim Fritzz) und deshalb noch ne "leichte Verzögerung". Ich rechne frühestens mit KW26.

Gruß/A- freut sich auf ein 2007er Modell, das schon 2006 kommt...


----------



## Wuudi (12. Juni 2006)

Das wär dann Anfang Juli ?
Öhm ja, da kannst dann gleich auf die Eurobike warten .


----------



## pefro (12. Juni 2006)

sowieso schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem werden wohl absehbar keine weiteren Tests veröffentlicht werden.



wie kommst Du drauf?



> Deshalb würde mich das STEREO betreffend mal interessieren, ob der Rahmen
> den die BIKE hatte dem (versteiften) Serienrahmen entspricht. (sebastian?)



die Dämpferaufnahme war jedenfalls die neue. Die ganze Versteifungsgeschichte wurde ja von Sebastian nicht detailliert erklärt, ich denke man kann aber davon ausgehen, das die Rahmen bereits die überarbeiteten waren.



> [Diese Effizienzwerte in der BIKE entstehen wohl nur im Simulator, und
> kann man erst mal in Klammern setzten.



nochmal: wie kommst du drauf?

Ansonsten: Verantwortungsbewusst kann man das sicherlich nennen, wenn Cube die Rahmen vor Auslieferung überarbeitet - aber was bleibt Ihnen auch anderes übrig? Böse Zungen würden sagen, da wird an nem mangelhaften Konzept gefrickelt, bis es einigermassen taugt - aber der Bodo wäre ja auch blöd, wenn er für Cube den besseren Hinterbau entwickeln würde 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Grüne Fee (12. Juni 2006)

Apropos Bodo: Bei S-Tec verkloppen die gerade das Raid für 2500 Ocken.  

Und bitte keine Kommentare zu S-Tec (ja, ich weiß)....  

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, letzte Woche war doch Auslieferung, oder Bonzai ?



Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile dermassen die Schnauze voll von diesem Laden, es gibt es nicht ......

Letzte Woche kriege ich die Nachricht von meinem Händler, Alex, dein Bike kommt am Freitag, spätestens Montag/Dienstag kannst du es abholen.

Jetzt habe ich gerade bei Cube angerufen (Kontrolle ist ja ganz gut), was erzählt mir da die Miriam? Die Rahmen sind da, nur wurden die falschen Umlenkhebel geliefert (anscheinend) und die Auslieferung verzögert sich anscheinend (laut Cube) auf KW 25 ......

Sebastian, falls du das jetzt hier liest, und ich hoffe es, ihr seid kurz davor auch mich als Kunden zu verlieren.
Nicht weil mir das Bike nicht gefällt, dadran ändert sich nichts, ich liebe Fritzz, ABER WAS ZUM TEUFEL SOLL DER SCH*** MIT FALSCH GELIEFERTEN UMLENKHEBELN ???????????????
Soll sich euer Chef ins Auto setzen und die Teile selbst abholen, 24h Lieferservice, mir ********gal. Aber das kann doch wirklich nicht wahr sein.





So, jetzt lern ich weiter für meine Prüfung ........


Alex


----------



## bikerunner65 (12. Juni 2006)

"Super Klasse"
Echt zum Ko.... .
Bis 10 zählen und langsam runter kommen. Grrrr..

@Bonazi1982:
Weisst Du ob es sich lediglich (wäre ärgerlich genug) "nur" um die Umlenkhebel der Fritzz-Bikes handelt oder sind Stereos und Stings ebenso betroffen.

Mit nem Gruss

Udo


----------



## dubbel (12. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll sich euer Chef ins Auto setzen und die Teile selbst abholen, 24h Lieferservice, mir ********gal. Aber das kann doch wirklich nicht wahr sein.


von hier nach taichung dauert's sicher länger als 24 h mit dem auto.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Juni 2006)

@Udo: Ich habe jetzt in der Aufregung nur nach dem Fritzz gefragt, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, sprach sie von den DTC Bikes, also nehme ich mal an, alle .........

@Dubbel: Spiel nicht mit meinen Gefühlen, die liegen sowieso schon flach ...
Denke das sollte klar sein das es sich bei meinem Ausspruch nur um einen rethorisch zynischen Ausruf meines im jetzigen Moment sehr erhitzten Gemüts handelte.
Ist mir klar das es mit dem Auto etwas länger dauert als 24h, aber wenn er schnell fährt in seinem, was weiss ich, Porsche ??? 

Alex


----------



## dubbel (12. Juni 2006)

schwimm-porsche?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Juni 2006)

Soll der Probst halt was entwickeln .....


----------



## Wuudi (12. Juni 2006)

ENTWICKELN ?

Na wenn der jetzt erst mit dem entwickeln anfängt, dann ........


----------



## bikerunner65 (12. Juni 2006)

@Cube
@Sebastian

Hallo,
gibt es zu den Umlenkhebeln was Offizielles zu sagen, oder müssen wir erst anrufen.
Mache ich spätestens morgen. Sicherlich bin ich dann supergut drauf.

Ist echt lustig, wenn die Leute mit dem Finger auf ein zeigen, lachen und sagen: " Der hat bei Cube bestellt " - und dabei wahrscheinlich denken "der Depp" und man selber denkt "recht haben sie".
Ich habe ne Menge Sinn für Humor - aber irgendwann ist Schluss mit lustig.

Gruss

Udo


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist echt lustig, wenn die Leute mit dem Finger auf ein zeigen, lachen und sagen: " Der hat bei Cube bestellt " - und dabei wahrscheinlich denken "der Depp" und man selber denkt "recht haben sie".



...geht mir jede Woche so. "Und, schon was vom Händler gehört ... nee?"... [dummer Witz] hahaha. Man gewöhnt sich dran. 

KW26 ... danach kauf ich C4 oä.


----------



## mr proper (12. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile dermassen die Schnauze voll von diesem Laden, es gibt es nicht ......
> 
> Letzte Woche kriege ich die Nachricht von meinem Händler, Alex, dein Bike kommt am Freitag, spätestens Montag/Dienstag kannst du es abholen.
> 
> ...



Is ja einfach nur noch heftig was Cube da abzieht. Die Dinger stehen bestimmt noch in Taiwan, oder sonst wo, und warten darauf das sie geschweißt werden. In 2Wochen kommt dan die Nachricht das endeckt wurde das die Lager fehlerhaft sind, in 5o6Wochen, bekomen sie dan noch ne neue Lackierung und so weiter. Zum glück hab ich keine Kohle und ich glaub wen würd ich auf ein LV in ner andern Farbe (die es ja gibt wen ich Kohle hab) wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> ENTWICKELN ?
> 
> Na wenn der jetzt erst mit dem entwickeln anfängt, dann ........



... gute Nacht 

@Flugrost: Den Witz kenne ich, lach mich jedesmal schief wenn ich den höre ... 

@Mr Proper: Hmm, ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig ... die Rahmen sind in Deutschland, aber was Cube für Zulieferer hat .... sehr sehr fragwürdig. Wenn Cube die Vertragsverhältnisse nicht grundlegend ändert (ohne Auswirkung auf die Produktion von Bikes) dann sehe ich wirklich schawrz für diese Firma.
Qualität ... Top ... Verlässlichkeit was Termine angeht ... Flop ... leider traurig aber wahr.....

Ich mag nicht mehr, ich bin müde, ich werd doch zu Alt für den Sch*** ...

Cube macht hinne. Die Saison ist in vollem Gange !!!!!!!!!

Alex


----------



## Schluckspecht (12. Juni 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Böse Zungen würden sagen, da wird an nem mangelhaften Konzept gefrickelt, bis es einigermassen taugt - aber der Bodo wäre ja auch blöd, wenn er für Cube den besseren Hinterbau entwickeln würde
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



genau mein gedanke. nachdem die fusion´s ja nun auch schon eine gewisse reifezeit hinter sich haben und der bodo probst bestimmt auch ordentlich erkenntnisse gesammelt hat, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass der sein ganzes know-how in die entwicklung der fritzzen und stereos etc. gesteckt hat.   oder doch?  
noch dazu ist es doch bestimmt schwieriger, wenn sich der herr konstrukteur nach getaner arbeit zurückzieht und andere inschenjöre dann mit den steifigkeitsproblemen rumhantieren, klingt so nach patchwork....

na ja, hoffentlich kommen sie bald die neuen cubes, sehen würde ich die schon mal gerne. ich drück euch die daumen


----------



## pefro (13. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile dermassen die Schnauze voll von diesem Laden, es gibt es nicht ......



bei soviel hang zum sadismus möchte man nicht wirklich lange drüber nachdenken, wem Du sonst Dein Geld so in die Hand drückst 

Diesmal die Umlenkhebel? Na bis die neuen geschmiedet sind, ist sicher auch der Schwimm Porsche in Taiching - hoffen wir mal das es danach keine Probleme mehr beim eloxieren gibt 

Hmm Umlenkhebel *grübel*. Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum mir die ganze Sache schon wieder spanisch vorkommt? Die Umlenkhebel für Sting, Stereo, Fritzz dürften aufgrund der FW doch jeweils unterschiedlich sein. Wiiie - Sting und Stereo werden trotzdem auch nicht ausgeliefert? Ahja..

Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man sich auf ein Bike freuen kann, von dessem Hersteller man so dermassen verarscht wird.

Tut mir echt irgendwie leid für Dich Alex, aber irgendwie bist Du auch selber schuld - oder Du zahlst Cube für die Leiden ja insgeheim doch einen kleinen Aufschlag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Juni 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> bei soviel hang zum sadismus möchte man nicht wirklich lange drüber nachdenken, wem Du sonst Dein Geld so in die Hand drückst


Das möchtest du glaube ich nicht wirklich wissen 



> Diesmal die Umlenkhebel? Na bis die neuen geschmiedet sind, ist sicher auch der Schwimm Porsche in Taiching - hoffen wir mal das es danach keine Probleme mehr beim eloxieren gibt


Hehe, da saugt sich einer aber auch ganz ordentlich an meinem Leid satt 

Wie schon geschrieben, ich bin ein gutmütiger Mensch (eigentlich) und glaube wirklich das die Rahmen schon da sind und Cube derartig mit Pech gesegnet ist, das es für mich zu einem Spiessrutenlauf ausartet ....



> Hmm Umlenkhebel *grübel*. Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum mir die ganze Sache schon wieder spanisch vorkommt? Die Umlenkhebel für Sting, Stereo, Fritzz dürften aufgrund der FW doch jeweils unterschiedlich sein. Wiiie - Sting und Stereo werden trotzdem auch nicht ausgeliefert? Ahja..


DAS war allerdings nur eine Vermutung meinerseits. Ich habe mich primär nach dem Fritzz erkundigt ... also wegen den Stereo/Sting - Bikes würde ich nochmal anrufen ......



> Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie man sich auf ein Bike freuen kann, von dessem Hersteller man so dermassen verarscht wird.


(das überspringe ich jetzt, auf Grund fehlender Antwortmöglichkeiten ....) 



> Tut mir echt irgendwie leid für Dich Alex, aber irgendwie bist Du auch selber schuld - oder Du zahlst Cube für die Leiden ja insgeheim doch einen kleinen Aufschlag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, danke erstmal für dein Mitgefühl, aber warum selber Schuld?
Kennst du das nicht?
Du willst dir ein Auto kaufen, es kommt erst in nem halben Jahr auf den Markt, also sagst du doch nicht "ok, dann kaufe ich mir eben ein anderes,egal", wenn du genau dieses willst.

Würde es sich um ein Bike einer anderen Marke handeln und es gäbe Probleme mit dem Auslieferungstermin, ich würde genauso drauf warten.
Ich entscheide mich für eines (dieses Fritzz) weil ich genau dieses eine haben will und fertig......

Und wegen der Probst-Geschichte....schonmal irgendwer drangedacht das Cube vielleicht "nur" seinen Rat eingeholt hat in technischen oder Entwicklungsfragen? Das ein Hersteller solche Sachen gerne aufbauscht um das Produkt attraktiver zu machen ist doch sowas von alltäglich.
DAS ist ja auch nicht der Grund warum ich mir ein Produkt kaufe. Oh, Jessica Alba isst Müsli Riegel, von XY, die MUSS ich haben 

Also falls irgendwer mal wieder neue Leidensnews hat, immer her damit, meine Streckbank ist zwar schon etwas abgenutzt, aber da geht noch was 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bikerunner65 (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe eben bei Cube angerufen.

Stereo-Modelle sind von der Umlenkhebelgeschichte ebenfalls betroffen.
Die Mitarbeiterin sagte Fritzz und Stereo. Über Sting sagte sie nichts. 

Die Auslieferung soll Ende der 25 KW erfolgen.

Ich hatte mich schon vor einiger Zeit auf eine Lieferung Ende Juni eingestellt. Dann wurde mir aber eine frühere Lieferung versprochen. Die erneute Verzögerung ist daher (ich wiederhole mich) zum ko..... .

Naja - dann fahre ich halt noch ein bischen Hardtail. Mein Allerwertester macht das aber nicht mehr lange mit.

Gruss

Udo


----------



## axel123 (13. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auslieferung soll Ende der 25 KW erfolgen.



2006?


----------



## bikerunner65 (13. Juni 2006)

2006?

Ja, ja - auch das ist eine Frage, die wir wohl schon alle mehr als einmal gehört haben. Sie quilt aus den Ohren, der Nase und allen sonstigen Körperöffnungen raus.

Aber da nutzt weder das hier:  , noch das hier .
Das beruhigt vielleicht , aber was soll man machen? 

Udo


----------



## pefro (13. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, danke erstmal für dein Mitgefühl, aber warum selber Schuld?
> Kennst du das nicht?



Ich kanns fürs Cube halt nicht nachvollziehen. Die Marke hat das Image eine P/L Anbieters und das Fritz kein USP welches es deutlich über andere Bikes stellt. Ich kanns ja noch verstehen, wenn jemand auf seinen handgeleckten Moots Titanrahmen oder vom alten Nöll selbergeschweissten Stahlrahmen ewig wartet, da ist Leidenschaft mit drin. Aber zum Cube ob Fritzz, Sting oder Stereo gibts doch wirklich genug Alternativen und wenn mir ne Firma mit dem Hintergrund so käme, ne. Würde ja auch nicht beim MediaMarkt auf nen Matubishita DVD Player 10 Wochen warten, wenn 5 daneben stehen die das gleiche kosten und können.

*Aber es ist Deine Entscheidung - ohne wenn und aber.*




> Und wegen der Probst-Geschichte....schonmal irgendwer drangedacht das Cube vielleicht "nur" seinen Rat eingeholt hat in technischen oder Entwicklungsfragen?



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das von Probst der Entwurf für den Hinterbau kam - es wird sicher mehr als ein "Beratungsgespräch" gewesen sein und normalerweise werden im Rahmen solche Entwicklungen ja auch FEM Berechnungen usw. durchgeführt. Selbst wenn nur die "Zeichnung" von Probst kam und der Rest von Cube gemacht wurde, würde das ja noch weniger für Cube sprechen, oder?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bikerunner65 (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter,[

QUOTE=pefro]Würde ja auch nicht beim MediaMarkt auf nen Matubishita DVD Player 10 Wochen warten, wenn 5 daneben stehen die das gleiche kosten und können.

Wenn das so wäre, dass da 5 gleichwertige Bikes stehen würden, würde ich wohl tatsächlich umschwenken.
Allerdings - welche Bikes sollten das sein?

Zunächst mal ist es so: Ich habe das Stereo gesehen und gedacht: Das ist es.

Ferner ist die Ausstattung sehr gut. Außerdem muss man ja nicht unbedingt den Listenpreis zahlen. (Fragt mich nicht was ich bezahle - dazu schweige ich. Schließlich will ich die Quelle nicht kaputt machen)

Ich habe vor meienr Bestellung (okay das war Anfang Oktober) recht lange die Lage sondiert. Das Stereo liefert die Ausstattung, Emotion und (papiermässige) Eigenschaften, die ich mir vorgestellt habe. Der Preis dafür ist akzeptabel.
Falls aufgrund der geringen Steifigkeitswerte Schäden auftreten, wird Cube das in Ordnung bringen müssen.

Gruss

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings - welche Bikes sollten das sein?


fusion, ghost, specialized, ...


----------



## Tobsn (13. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so wäre, dass da 5 gleichwertige Bikes stehen würden, würde ich wohl tatsächlich umschwenken.
> Allerdings - welche Bikes sollten das sein?


Ghost, Canyon, Giant, Cube AMR, Fusion, ....  



			
				bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls aufgrund der geringen Steifigkeitswerte Schäden auftreten, wird Cube das in Ordnung bringen müssen.


Schäden am Bike oder Fahrer?


----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2006)

At least hat Canyon den Test gegen das Cube in der aktuellen Bike gewonnen .


----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2006)

canyon hab ich mal aus den bekannten problemen weggelassen. 
das wird er - wenn er heute bestellt - auch nicht eher in seinen zitternden händchen halten...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Juni 2006)

Ist ja alles schön und gut was ihr schreibt. Ich stimme euch teilweise wirklich zu, so ist das ja nicht dass ich vor Fritzzheit blind bin.
Sicher mag es auch andere Hersteller geben mit ähnlichem oder vielleicht auch gleichwertigem P/L - Verhältniss, aber es spielen für mich ja auch noch optische Komponenten eine Rolle.
Abgesehen davon, liegen meine Parts auch schon beim Händler und warten eigentlich nur noch auf das Bike an sich ....
Die 2 Wochen kann ich auch noch warten ...........

Alex


----------



## bikerunner65 (13. Juni 2006)

Die ganzen genannten Marken habe ich geprüft. Sie sind aber deutlich teurer.

@tobsn: Schäden am Fahrer oder Bike? Schäden am Bike meine ich natürlich. Wie Du weisst kommt es beim Fahrer auf einen Schaden mehr oder weniger ...

 

Gruss 

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüne Fee (13. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganzen genannten Marken habe ich geprüft. Sie sind aber deutlich teurer.



Also ich denke mal das AMR 7500 muss sich vor dem Stereo nicht verstecken! Aber selbst ein Raid von 2005 bzw. ein Cheetah Joat wären doch auch Alternativen oder ?

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2006)

Hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom Händler und dem gewährten Rabatt ab...


----------



## bikerunner65 (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo nochmal,
AMR 7500?  Gewiss kein schlechtes Bike. Denke, dass die Juicy 7 besser als die XT Bremse ist. Auch gefällt mir persöhnlich SRAM besser als Shimano. Ist aber geschmachtssache und eine Frage der Überzeugung (die teilweise richtig oder falsch sein kann). Werde das  dann testen.

Das Wichtigste ist aber, dass mir das AMR oder auch andere Modelle nicht so gefallen wie das Stereo.
Beim Stereo hats einfach Zoooom gemacht. Ist durch Nichts zu ersetzen.

Außerdem ist es trotzdem günstiger.

Also bleibts dabei. Wenn ich das Ganze vor 3 Monaten geahnt hätte, hätte ich mir vielleicht tatsächlich ein Canyon ES 9 oder so zugelegt.

Aber wegen den jetzt noch abzuwartenden 2 Wochen (ich hoffe wir werden nicht weiter ver********rt) werde ich jetzt nichts mehr ändern.

Udo


----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2006)

Sicher, jetzt ist ein schlechter Zeitpunkt abzuspringen ....


... ich hoffe nur für euch, dass es in 2 Wochen nicht wieder diesselben Diskussionen gibt


----------



## Flugrost (13. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, jetzt ist ein schlechter Zeitpunkt abzuspringen ....
> 
> 
> ... ich hoffe nur für euch, dass es in 2 Wochen nicht wieder diesselben Diskussionen gibt



Danke!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Juni 2006)

Aber hallo, so und nicht anders hat das zu laufen.
In 2 Wochen haben hier die ersten Erfahrungsberichte zu stehen und Bilder mit stolzen Besitzern von hübschen Bikes 

Zu der Shamona SRAM Diskussion.
Also ich bin die längste Zeit Shamona gefahren. Kettenabspringer, zu schwacher Käfig, Kettenschläge an die Kettenstrebe das es nicht mehr feierlich war .... schmeisst fort den *** und SRAM montiert.
Ok, sicher mag die High Endlösung XTR sehr gut sein. Schön und gut, aber da gab es mal ein hervorragendes Video (2005) in dem die Ausschläge der XTR und SRAM X.0 - Schaltkäfige gefilmt wurde. Beim Shamonakäfig hab ich gedacht gleich löst er sich auf ....
Auch was die praktische Erfahrung angeht: Umwerfer ja, Schaltwerk definitiv nein.

Alex


----------



## bikerunner65 (13. Juni 2006)

@sebastian (cube)

Hallo Sebastian,

ich habe da noch eine Frage, die Du an Deine Geschäftsleitung weiterreichen könntest.

Auf welche Art und Weise wollt Ihr eigentlich den Imageschaden begrenzen?

Die Sache sieht ja so aus: Jeder der ein Sting, Stereo oder Fritzz bestellt hat ist inzwischen reichlich verärgert.
Wenn mich Jemand in Zukunft fragen würde, ob ich Cube empfehlen kann, was sollte ich da antworten? Was werden wohl die Anderen antworten?

Vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch mal überlegen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Diejenigen, die seit vielen Monaten auf ihr Bike warten, zu entschädigen.

Vielleicht würde das dazu beitragen, dass die Antworten nicht ganz so negativ ausfallen.

Müsst Ihr entscheiden.
Eure Marketingabteilung sollte das Ganze mal bewerten.

Gruss

Udo


----------



## Wuudi (13. Juni 2006)

Sobald das Teil da ist und rockt, wirst du ALLES vergessen und das Bike jedem weiterempfehlen .



....sollte es jedoch nicht sooo überragend sein .........


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald das Teil da ist und rockt, wirst du ALLES vergessen und das Bike jedem weiterempfehlen .


MEIN REDEN ... meiner Aufregung und zeitweisen Verärgerung zum Trotz, da kann Witze reissen wer will, Spott und Hohn über mich herabregnen bis es kein Morgen gibt, wenn das Bike da ist und meine Erwartungen erfüllt werden .... Ich kauf mir schonmal die Cube-Flagge und häng sie mir über die Garage 




> ....sollte es jedoch nicht sooo überragend sein .........


na dann ... aber davon wollen wir nicht reden 

Alex


----------



## Günna X (13. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> AMR 7500?  Gewiss kein schlechtes Bike. Denke, dass die Juicy 7 besser als die XT Bremse ist. Auch gefällt mir persöhnlich SRAM besser als Shimano. Ist aber geschmachtssache und eine Frage der Überzeugung (die teilweise richtig oder falsch sein kann). Werde das  dann testen.



Also ein paar Sram Komponenten gegen Shimano zu wechseln wird ja nicht so das Problem sein. Ähnlich siehts auch mit der XT-Bremse gegen Juicy 7 aus.
Preislich tut sich da nicht mehr so extrem viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sowieso (14. Juni 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> sowiewo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Tests betreffend, so werde die Redaktionen ein bestimmtes Bike kaum 
mehrmals in einer Saison besprechen... das Stereo war schon im MTB und 
BIKE dran, vielleicht erleben wir das Fritz!!! in der BIKE 8/06.



			
				pefro schrieb:
			
		

> sowiewo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Effizienzwerte betreffend, so verstehe ich die so, 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=2383&nodeid=7
dass im wesentlichen der zu erwartende Pedalrückschlag anhand der 
simulierten Hinterbaugeometrie eingeht. Das Einfedern würde hierzu 
vorgegeben, sodass den positiven Eigenschaften (wippfrei) der DTC Kinematik
nur ansatzweise Rechnung getragen werden kann.

Ein Spekulation hinter dem DTC Debakel könnte auch sein, dass der 
Rahmenhersteller von CUBE einfach "überfordert" oder schlicht sch*** ist. 
Oder des Engineering im Anschluß an Probsts Entwurf. Und das
Verkauf und Management bei CUBE kaum eine bessere Rolle spielen.
Oder alle drei Aspekte zusammen.


Ob ich mich einem Fahrzeug, dass unter solchen Umständen gefertigt ist, 
anvertrauen will, bleibt unklar. (die A-Klasse wurde aber auch noch ein Erfolg)

achso, Grüße sowieso


----------



## bikerunner65 (14. Juni 2006)

DTC-Debakel ?

so habe ich die Zahlen gar nicht interpretiert. Habe das Heft leider nicht zur Hand.
Hm.
Ich erinnere mich an die Steifigkeitswerte. Die waren die Schlechtesten im Test.
Aber die Effizienzwerte? Meiner Erinnerung nach war da nichts sehr auffällig.

Komme leider nicht vor Morgen dazu das gegenzuchecken.

Sowieso: Kannst Du die Vergleichswerte publizieren, damit ich weiss was an den Effizienzwerten vergleichsweise so schlecht war?

Gruss

Udo


----------



## Wuudi (14. Juni 2006)

Nö Effizienzwerte waren ganz normal:

Cube -4,74, -1,32, -0,03
Speci -2,44, -0,35, 0,48
Canyon -3,92, -1,28, -0,21
Stevens -5,42, -2,43, -1,16

Ergo es gibt bessere und schlechtere .


----------



## sowieso (14. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> DTC-Debakel ?
> 
> so habe ich die Zahlen gar nicht interpretiert. Habe das Heft leider nicht zur Hand.
> Hm.
> ...



Hallo Udo,

mit Debakel hatte ich in erster Linie die kaum mehr nachvollziehbaren
Lieferverzögerungen gemeint, nicht die Eigenschaften der DTC Kinematik

Die Effizienzwerte betreffend gebe ich Dir recht, die liegen mit Ausnahme 
des kleinen Kettenblattes sehr gut. Ich habe versucht Steifigkeit und
Effizienz in Gesamtschau aus dem BIKE-Artikel herauszulesen, um Rück-
schlüsse auf des Antrittsverhalten zu ziehen. 

Insoweit, denke ich 
a) der Pedalrückschlag auf dem kleinen kettenblatt wird u.U. durch geringeres
einfedert des DTC Hinterbaus gemildert, was für eine bessere Effizienz 
in kleinen Gängen spricht.
Aber auch 
b)
wie die geringe Steifigkeit sich auf die Effizienz auswirkt, d.h. Torsionsverluste im Tretlagerbereich geben diese Werte nicht wieder, was gegen hohe Effizienz
im Wiegetritt spricht. 

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## pefro (14. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe da noch eine Frage, die Du an Deine Geschäftsleitung weiterreichen könntest.



willst du hier jetzt noch ein Trikot für lau rausschinden? Finde ich ziemlich armselig. Wenn Dir das Verhalten von Cube nicht passt, kauf doch was anderes - wir leben in einer freien MARKTWIRTSCHAFT.

Ja Bonzai, ich bin schon ruhig - aber ist doch wahr 

@sowieso
Danke, das kannte ich noch gar nicht. Habe Dein Statement auch so interpretiert das es von Cube aus keine Tests mehr geben sollte..



			
				Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Cube -4,74, -1,32, -0,03
> Speci -2,44, -0,35, 0,48
> Canyon -3,92, -1,28, -0,21
> Stevens -5,42, -2,43, -1,16



hm, mal vorausgesetzt man kann den Werten trauen (ich empfinde den Speci Hinterbau immer als recht wippanfällig) dann bleibt halt die Frage nach dem Sinn der Entwicklung, wenns auch nicht besser ist als ein Canyon das so schon 2 oder 3 Jahre aufn Markt ist.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bikerunner65 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter,

meine Erwartungshaltung in Bezug auf eine tatsächliche Entschädigung seitens Cube ist ehrlich gesagt null.
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie daran interessiert sind Diejenigen zu entschädigen, die nun schon seit diversen Monaten auf ihre neuen Bikes warten.
Ich zum Beispiel war 2-mal in diesem Jahr in Sachen Bikeurlaub unterwegs (lucky me). Wenn die versprochenen Liefertermine eingehalten worden wären, so hätte ich das mit meinem neuen Bike getan. Stattdessen bin ich in der Provence auf meinem Hardtail über die Felsen geholpert. Ich bin nicht der Einzigste, dem das so gegangen ist (zumindestens meine ich mich an diverse ähnliche Äußerungen erinnern zu können).

Warum habe ich das oben genannte dann überhaupt geschrieben?

Antwort: Weil ich wiederlegt werden will. Es wäre schön, wenn ich doch erkennen könnte, dass Cube sich für seine Kunden interessiert. Es könnten einem den Glauben zurückgeben. Ein T-Shirt (oder was auch immer - zumindestens eine Entschuldigung) wäre immerhin ein Zeichen.

Armselig? Du kannst das so interpretieren wie Du willst. Immerhin stehe ich zu dem was ich geschrieben habe. Vielleicht habe ich auch ausgedrückt, was der Eine oder die Andere gedacht hat.

Und wenn nicht. Es war zumindestens das, was ich gedacht habe. Wenn ich in meinem Job Termine oder Versprechungen nicht einhalten kann, dann informiere ich meine Kunden und Auftraggeber rechtzeitig, damit sie sich darauf einstellen können. Vor Allem aber sorge ich schon im Vorfeld dafür keine Versprechungen abzugeben, die ich nicht einhalten kann. Daher kommt es nur selten vor, das ich mich entschuldigen muss.

Warum ich bei dem Cube bleibe? Das habe ich schon früher erklärt. Ein paar Kommentare weiter oben solltest Du das finden.

Zukünftig werde ich aber wahrscheinlich tatsächlich nicht mehr bei Cube kaufen. Man muss ja aus seinen Fehlern lernen. 

Apropos Fehler: Jeder hat natürlich das Recht auf seine Meinung. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man eine krasse Meinung erst dann staten sollte, wenn man die Hintergründe kennt. Vielleicht wären Deine Aussagen ja etwas milder, wenn Du mich nach meinen Beweggründen gefragt hättest. Du kannst natürlích auch zukünftig weiter lospoltern. Ist eine Frage, die Du mit Dir Selbst ausmachen musst. 

Ich schreibe oben natürlich auch, dass ich nicht glaube, dass Cube sich für seine Kunden interessiert. Ist natürlich auch ne krasse Aussage. Allerdings sehe ich nach der Erfahrung der letzten Monate keine anderen Alternativen. Der bereits geäußerte Wunsch offener mit Informationen umzugehen stösst ja auf taube Ohren. Stattdessen muss man immer Selbst nachfragen oder erfährt Einzelheiten von anderen Opfern. 

Im Übrigen hoffe ich für uns Alle, dass wir in 2 Wochen endlich unsere Räder haben. Wenn wir dann die Singletrails runterbrettern ist der Ärger vielleicht tatsächlich bald verflogen.
Allerdings vergessen werde ich dieses Geschäftsgebaren nicht. Wie gesagt - man muss ja lernen.
Das gilt für Alle.

 


Schönen Tach noch.

Udo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Juni 2006)

Hey Peter,

mit der freien Marktwirtschaft hast du recht.
Jeder kann sich ja für das Bike entscheiden das er will.

@Udo: Mir ging es mit dem Urlaub nicht anders ... aber egal. Zum Glück habe ich ja noch mein XC.

Was eine Entschädigung in Form eines T-Shirts oder was auch immer angeht ... nunja, dadrüber würden sich bestimmt einige freuen, aber mir ist das sowas von egal.
Ich will einfach nur das Bike, da können die mir Shirts schenken soviel sie wollen.
Was deinen Beitrag in bezug auf die Informationspolitik angeht: So hätte Cube es auch machen sollen. Ok, es können immer unvorhergesehene Dinge passieren die einen Liefertermin kippen, aber was Informationen von offizieller Seite angeht ... nunja, etwas dürftig.

Warten wir es ab, was da noch auf uns zurollt ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## pefro (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Udo,

Du hast 100% mit Deinem Geschriebenen recht - eben deswegen verstehe ich die Haltung einiger hier nicht (ruhig Bonzai ). 



			
				bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich in meinem Job Termine oder Versprechungen nicht einhalten kann, dann informiere ich meine Kunden und Auftraggeber rechtzeitig, damit sie sich darauf einstellen können.



Das ist auch der Anspruch den ich an mich stell und natürlich von jedem erwarte, der mein Geld will. Genau der Grund, wieso ich vom Stereo Zug abgesprungen bin. Mag sein, das das Bike der Burner schlecht hin wird - auch wenns momentan nicht danach aussieht - aber selbst wenns so wäre: ich würds nichtmehr haben wollen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2006)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir leben in einer freien MARKTWIRTSCHAFT.



Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Marktwirtschaft Du lebst, aber in der reellen freien Marktwirtschaft muss aktuell EADS (Airbus) mit beachtlichen Schadensersatzzahlungen rechnen, wegen Lieferverzögerungen. 
Ein Trikot wäre dabei nicht mal eine wirkliche Strafe, da die Kosten durch den Werbeeffekt egalisiert würden. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Juni 2006)

Hey Peter,

wie hat das ein berühmter Schauspieler mal so treffend formuliert?

"Wir sind alle Fonzies ..."

Also wegen mir brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, unruhig werde ich erst wieder wenn die Bikes da sind 

Und wie schon geschrieben, was die Informations-und Benachrichtigungspolitik von Seitens Cube angeht stimme ich euch voll udn ganz zu, schlechter kann sie nicht sein ........

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bikerunner65 (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter,

ich denke es fällt uns nicht schwer wie folgt zu verbleiben:

Jeder entscheidet so wie er es in seiner Situation für richtig hält. Mag sein, dass man mal falsch liegt - aber es ist die Entscheidung mit der Jeder klarkommen muss. Da gibt es kein lamentieren.
Wenn Du Dich gegen das Stereo entschieden hast, weil Dich die Sache anko... , dann ist das Nachzuvollziehen.
Ich bleibe beim Stereo, weil es mir eben gefällt. Die Begleitumstände gefallen mir nicht. Man muss einen sehr langen Atem haben und sehr viel Geduld. Aber ich laufe Marathon. Das heißt Ausdauer habe ich. Scheinbar stehe ich auch auf Schmerzen.   

Also - nicht für ungut

Udo


----------



## pefro (14. Juni 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Marktwirtschaft Du lebst, aber in der reellen freien Marktwirtschaft muss aktuell EADS (Airbus) mit beachtlichen Schadensersatzzahlungen rechnen, wegen Lieferverzögerungen.



Eben gerade deswegen? Und Du denkst die EADS Lieferanten haben in Ihren Lieferverträgen keine Schadensersatzklauseln?

@Bonzai & bikerunner

Logo, jeder muss die Entscheidung für sich treffen. Ich hake immer nur dran, das man auf der einen Seite mosert und motzt auf der anderen Seite aber doch alles mit sich machen lässt - aber jeder Mensch ist anders.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2006)

hallo leute, verfolge schon den tread von anfang an, da ich mich auch für das stereo interessiere. fahre zur zeit das ams pro und auch bei dem modell gab es am anfang lieferschwierigkeiten und beim 2004modell prob´s mit den lagern, die sich ständig " auflösten".

nun aber zum eigentlichen thema :

kann es vielleicht sein, ( ein mitarbeiter eines radladens, den ich gut kenne äußerte mir gegenüber vor kurzen sowas ) , daß cube es gar nicht nötig hat, sich zu entschuldigen, da schon soviele bestellungen vorliegen, daß es auf die paar, die wieder abspringen gar nicht ankommt.
außerdem gibt es ja noch andere modelle von cube. das messemodell ist der absolute renner und geht im radladen weg wie warme semmel.
vielleicht ist es ja auch eine (jetzt nicht gleich wieder schimpfen) eine marketing-strategie von cube. 
sie haben es doch bisher noch nie geschafft termine zu halten, und so bleiben sie in aller munde.
wenn das stereo z.b. schon im großen fully-test der magazine (bike u. mountainbike ) getestet worden wäre, hätten sie nicht soviel aufmerksamkeit bekommen , wie sie jetzt bekommen.
das nur mal zur anregung und diskussion.

fahre daher das ams pro noch ein jährchen, und warte bis die kinderkrankheiten des stereo´s ausgemerzt sind.

so long 

hoerman


----------



## kleinbiker (15. Juni 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute, verfolge schon den tread von anfang an, da ich mich auch für das stereo interessiere. fahre zur zeit das ams pro und auch bei dem modell gab es am anfang lieferschwierigkeiten und beim 2004modell prob´s mit den lagern, die sich ständig " auflösten".
> 
> nun aber zum eigentlichen thema :
> 
> ...



Wenn ich als Hersteller "in aller Munde" bin, dann aber lieber mit positiven Erfahrungen, Tests usw. als mit ständig diesen schlechten.

Übrigens bin ich jetzt schon in den letzten 6 Wochen über 500 km mit meinem Giant Reign gefahren. Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das Stereo für meine Bedürfnisse besser gewesen wäre, zumal ich auch das Fusion Raid probe gefahren habe.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Günna X (15. Juni 2006)

@kleinbiker

und wie war das raid so?

stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juni 2006)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich als Hersteller "in aller Munde" bin, dann aber lieber mit positiven Erfahrungen, Tests usw. als mit ständig diesen schlechten.
> 
> glaube mir, die haben so viele vorbestellungen, da fallen die paar kunden , die abspringen garnicht auf. wenn die bikes erstmal ausgeliefert sind, und sie annähernd so gut sind, wie alle behaupten, wird über die lieferschwierigkeiten kein hahn mehr krähen, und deren absatzzahlen noch weiter hochschnellen.


----------



## pefro (15. Juni 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:
			
		

> ...glaube mir, die haben so viele vorbestellungen, da fallen die paar kunden , die abspringen garnicht auf. wenn die bikes erstmal ausgeliefert sind, und sie annähernd so gut sind, wie alle behaupten, wird über die lieferschwierigkeiten kein hahn mehr krähen, und deren absatzzahlen noch weiter hochschnellen.



Naja, zumindest hier kleben die AMS Bikes im Laden und obs sinnvoll ist sich sein Image so zu vermießen das man auf Dauer nur die P/L Abstauber Kunden bekommt ist fraglich.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## carlospou (16. Juni 2006)

Jungens, ich sag Euch mal was: habe vorigen Monat schon die Schnauze gestrichen voll gehabt. Es findet keine Worte, wie Cube die Auslieferung etliche Male verschiebt. 
Nun, ich habe mir im Mai letztendlich ein Giant Trance geleistet(von S-Tec Sports) mit Mavic Crossmax, Fox Talas, etc. pp und komme zu der Schlussfolgerung: 

CUBE sucks!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Juni 2006)

Hmm, ein etwas voreiliges Urteil wenn einem der Vergleichswert mit einem anderen Bike (da noch nicht da) fehlt.
Und so eine Wertung "nur" an der Auslieferungsverzögerung fest zu machen, ... der Vergleich hinkt doch ein wenig.
Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn du mit deinem Giant zufrieden bist: Ride On und viel Spass damit 

Alex


----------



## guerman79 (16. Juni 2006)

Hatte auch die Naso voll.Habe es Anfang Oktober bestellt.  Vor allen dingen da ich in 6 Wochen einen Alpencross mache. Habe mir ein Specailizen Stumpjumper FSR PRO mit paar modifizierungen wie formula k18 bremse und DT EX5.1 Laufräder geleistet.   

Muß sagen: Bin garnicht traurig drüber. Ich liebe diese Bike jetzt schon(ca. 2 Wochen). 

Respekt vor eurem Durchhaltevermögen aber muss sagen, dass CUBE alles am Arsch vorbeigeht. Kein Informationsfluss, eher sogar Schweigen beim nachfragen. Der laden ist zu groß und wie schon gesagt, ist die Nachfrage nach ihren Bikes zu gross um sich zu bemühen.  

Das erinnert mich an Discouter Manier, nur selbst da ist der Service besser.

Ich kann die eure Treue leider nicht verstehen wünsche euch aber noch viel Glück beim warten. Hoffentlich wird keiner enttäuscht. Es werden ja sehr vielle Erwartungen in die Bikes gesetzt. 

Good Luck


----------



## kleinbiker (20. Juni 2006)

Günna X schrieb:
			
		

> @kleinbiker
> 
> und wie war das raid so?
> 
> stefan



Hi Stefan,

ich war im Herbst auf dem MB Testival und hatte da Gelegenheit mehrere Biker dieser Klasse zu fahren und konnte dem Raid keine herausragenden Fahreigenschaften entlocken. Vielleicht lags an der "falschen" Ausstattung mit Rise Vorbau und Lenker sowie nicht absenkbarer Revelation Gabel. So hatte ich am steilen Berg mühe, das VR am Boden zu halten. Sonst gab es am Konzept des Rades nichts zu bemängeln.

Trotzdem gab's halt Bikes, die mir besser gefallen haben. So z.B. das Trance oder das Reign von Giant, oder die TransMission bzw. LRS Bikes von Merida & Centurion, die für den geringen Federweg super funktioniert haben.

So bügelt mein Reign jetzt nahezu jeden Schlagloch- und Wurzel-durchzogenen Feld- und Waldweg glatt wie eine Forstautobahn. Einfach Phänomenal  !

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## bikerunner65 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

habe mal wieder bei Cube angerufen.

Die fehlenden Umlenkhebel sind da.
Die Bikes werden ausgeliefert.

Mein Bike soll Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche zum Händler kommen.

Vielleicht geht die Warterei doch mal zu Ende.

Gruss

Udo


----------



## fatz (21. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Die fehlenden Umlenkhebel sind da.
> Die Bikes werden ausgeliefert.
> Mein Bike soll Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche zum Händler kommen.


klingt ja ned schlecht. mal schau'n ob's wahr ist.
wann hast du deines bestellt?

servus,
franz


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juni 2006)

Udo ... you made my day !!!!!

Jetzt kriege ich so ein unweigerliches Kribbeln in den Fingern meinen Händler anzurufen .... 
Wenn das stimmt, alter Schwede !!!!

Also meins wurde Anfang Dezember bestellt ... krieg ich jetzt ein Fleisskärtchen? Nen IPod???? 

Bitte lass es wahr sein ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juni 2006)

Hmm, ich habe gerade auch mal mit einer Dame von Cube telefoniert:

"Da muss es sich wohl um ein Missverständniss handeln, die Umlenkhebel sind zwar unterwegs, aber nicht im Gebäude. Die Bikes werden in den nächsten 2 Wochen ausgeliefert .... wir sind guter Hoffnung"

... 

Schien mir aber so als hätte die Dame keine wirkliche Ahnung....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. Juni 2006)

na prima!


----------



## axel123 (21. Juni 2006)

ihr habt doch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet, oder? 

also noch 2 wochen für die umlenkhebel...
vorrausgesetzt das alles klappt und dann nicht noch ein neues problem auftritt könnten die räder dann in der 28 und 29 kw zusammengebaut und ausgeliefert werden. das ist dann so 5-6 wochen vor der eurobike, auf der die 2007er vorgestellt werden und erfahrungsgemäß der ausverkauf in den radläden einsetzt.

oh mann, ich bewundere eure ausdauer und drücke euch die daumen.



axel


----------



## bikerunner65 (21. Juni 2006)

Strange,

mein Gespräch ist wie folgt gelaufen:

Nach kurzer Einleitung meinerseits (blablabla) kam ich zum eingentlichen Thema.
Ich habe ein Stereo bestellt.
Die Cube-Mitarbeiterin fragte mich nach meinem Händler. Raschel, blätter ... .
Dann kam die Info: Mein Stereo 20" wird Anfang/Mitte nächster Woche ausgeliefert.

Da kann man eigentlich nichts mißverstehen. Weder von meiner Seite, noch von Cubes Seite. 

Udo

PS: Ich rufe am Besten noch mal an.


----------



## bikerunner65 (21. Juni 2006)

Es ist zum Ko....,

habe noch mal telefoniert.

Die Info, die mir zunächst gegeben wurde sei falsch - es müsse sich um ein Mißverständnis handeln. (Bei dem Gespräch, dass ich ursprünglich geführt habe, gab es kein Mißverständnis. Ich stellte klare Fragen und erhielt klare Aussagen).
Jetzt wurde mir gesagt: Wenn die Umlenkhebel nächste Woche kommen, gehen sie in die Räder in die Endfertigung (oder so).
Dann werden Sie ausgeliefert.
Allein in dem Wort "Wenn" sind evtl. weitere Wochen Wartezeit enthalten.

Ich denke ich rede mal mit meinem Händler über das Ghost AMR 9000.
Wenn er mir nen anständigen Preis macht wechsle ich ggf. doch.

Was für ein sch... Laden.

Udo


----------



## Wuudi (21. Juni 2006)

Also schätzen wir mal 2-3 Wochen, sprich Mitte Juli für die Early-Adopter... Heftig...

..immerhin Ende August eine Transalp mit dem neuen Bike könnte sich ausgehen


----------



## dubbel (21. Juni 2006)

die hoffnung jetzt aber nicht aufgeben, so kurz vor der auslieferung!


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

Das *Stereo* ist doch eh ein nagel-neues Modell von Cube, da kann´s
schon passieren, das es anfangs nicht ganz so reibungslos abläuft wie gewünscht...dennoch isses für den Besteller ärgerlich, keine Frage. 
Aber ALLES wird gut enden, bestimmt!!!


----------



## fatz (21. Juni 2006)

blablabla!  mal ehrlich, unter "anfangs nicht ganz so reibungslos" versteh ich was anderes
als ein paar monate lieferverzug. zusammen mit dieser verdammten salami-taktik ist es nicht
nur langsam, sondern seit einer ziemlichen weile einfach nur noch zum kotzen. 
*
@cube: legt jetzt endlich mal die karten auf den tisch und hoert auf uns zu verarschen!!!!!*


----------



## bikerunner65 (21. Juni 2006)

@ Bond007,

Alles wird gut? Habe das ja auch immer gedacht.
Allerdings habe ich Anfang Oktober bestellt. Bald sind 9 Monate vorbei.
Mir war bekannt, dass eine humane Schwangerschaft 9 Monate dauert.
Dass allerdings ein kausaler Zusammenhang mit der Lieferzeit eines Fahrrades besteht möchte ich nicht glauben und kann ich auch nicht länger akzeptieren.

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (21. Juni 2006)

Servus,
schon krass was sich Cube hier mit den neuen Bikes leiset ! 2-3Wochen an Verzögerung kann man ja noch verstehen aber in diesem Falle sind es doch schon ein paar Monate und da wäre bei bir schon längst Schluss mit LUSTIG und ich hätte mir schon ein Alternativ Bike geholt den die gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2006)

Hey, jetzt macht mal hier keinen auf traurig. Ich mein in zwei - fünf Wochen stehen die Bikes *sicher* im Laden, dann erlebt Ihr zwei Tage der taumelnden Glückseeligkeit ehe Ihr den ein oder anderen konstruktionsbedingten Fehler entdeckt, der aufgrund der zeitoptimierten Entwicklungsphase seitens Cube so überhaupt nicht abzusehen war, schließlich wollten die ja die Bikes so schnell wie möglich ausliefern. Alles wird nur an dieser einzigen kleinen Spezialschraube liegen - und deren Produktion in Fernost kann ja wirklich keine 2 Wochen... äh Monate dauern..

Aber freud Euch - schließlich seit Ihr Papst - und bis dahin auch noch Weltmeister - und im Winter ist eh nicht soviel los im Wald - da könnt Ihr Euer neues Bike dann ganz allein für Euch genießen...also...zumindest....wenn...äh... Euch die Jungs mit Ihren 2007er Snowboards nicht stören...







Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (21. Juni 2006)

wer von euch hat vor dem kauf bzw. vor der bestellung so ein stereo eigentlich ausgiebig probegefahren?


----------



## Wuudi (21. Juni 2006)

Ich glaub keiner ......

...war auch der Grund für mich warum ich kein Stereo bestellt habe, und das ES7 war dann auch noch günstiger ...also ...


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles wird gut? Habe das ja auch immer gedacht.
> Allerdings habe ich Anfang Oktober bestellt. Bald sind 9 Monate vorbei.
> Udo



Kann dich sehr gut verstehen, das ist natürlich schon seeeeehr bitter, wenn´s
bereits so lange her ist (ja noch schlimmer als bei einer Auto-Neubestellung!). 
 
Aber wenn´s jetzt wirklich nur noch an 1-2 Wochen hapern sollte, wär´s doch
andererseits auch schade, schließlich soll ja des Bike 1. Sahne sein.  

Dann müsst ich ja wohl meinen Nachfolger frühestmöglich bestell´n, das ich einigermaßen pünktlich in der neuen Saison biken kann.


----------



## Wuudi (21. Juni 2006)

"Nur" noch 1-2 Wochen heists aber schon seit Monaten, ich glaube DAS ist das große psychische Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (21. Juni 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> "Nur" noch 1-2 Wochen heists aber schon seit Monaten, ich glaube DAS ist das große psychische Problem...



Na mir is des scho bewußt, wie´s vorhin geschrieben wurde - wenn ich in der selbigen Situation wäre, würd ich wohl auch geladen sein.   
Man muß wirklich selbst wissen, wann der *Death-Point* erreicht ist und
wenn möglich von der Bestellung doch noch abspringt.


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wer von euch hat vor dem kauf bzw. vor der bestellung so ein stereo eigentlich ausgiebig probegefahren?



Niemand. Die DTC Bikes gabs ja erst die letzten Wochen in Willingen und noch wo zum probefahren. War auch der Grund wieso ich mich umentschieden habe. Ich kauf nicht gern die Katze im Sack und wenns ne komplette Neuentwicklung ist und nach der Testbericht Verarscherei:



			
				Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...andererseits auch schade, schließlich soll ja des Bike 1. Sahne sein.



Denn die Bikes sollten ja schon im November 05 erste Sahne sein, ohne neue Dämpferaufnahme, ohne neuen Umlenkhebel, ohne neue Lager... wars für mich gegessen.

Und wann dann die Bikes kommen, die nach der ersten Auslieferung & Probefahrt bestellt werden, wollen wir mal gar nicht wissen.

Canyon baut an die Spectral Bikes ja wenigstens die 2007er Komponenten - sowas würde Cube langsam auch mal gut zu Gesicht stehen, wenn das so weiter geht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Wuudi (21. Juni 2006)

Ja eine 07er Talas wäre sicher eine Entschädigung...


----------



## craigfab (21. Juni 2006)

... und 07er XTR!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juni 2006)

Ich enthalte mich jetzt jeglichen Kommentares.
Bin es einfach leid Spekulationen zu führen oder anzufachen durch meine optimistischen Hoffnungen das ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen (KW25 wie "schon wieder" versprochen) mein Fritzz in den Händen halten werde.

Ich weiss, ich werde mich freuen wie noch was wenn es da ist. Sei es aus purer Freude das es endlich gekommen ist, oder das das Bike der Hammer ist und sich fantastisch fahren (bin es schonmal gefahren, aber psst  ) lässt.

Bis dahin lächle ich und schlucke einige male mächtig dicken Ärger über diese "Firmenpolitik" runter.

Wurscht, egal, sche*ss drauf, das wird schon .... 

JUNGS, ICH BIN OPTIMISTISCH, die Sonne scheint, ich geh Biken .............
wenn es was Neues gibt ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## bikerunner65 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

enough is enough.
9 Monate habe ich auf das Ding gewartet (Okay - von  vornherein war klar, dass es nicht vor Mitte/Ende März kommen wird).
Seitdem bin ich aber immer wieder vertröstet worden.
Hieran liegts, daran liegts - aber nicht an uns.
Weder gab es ne Entschuldigung, noch wurde die Informationspolitik verbessert.

Jetzt  habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Habe das Teil abbestellt. 

Werde was Anderes finden. Vorschläge gab es ja bereits.

Ich wünsche allen, die irgendwann einmal ihr Bike bekommen alles Gute mit dem Teil. Hoffe Ihr werdet nicht zu Beta-Testern degradiert.
Das Ganze wird aber ohne mich stattfinden.
Die Umlenkhebelgeschichte hat das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht.


Gruss und Danke für den Fisch

Udo


----------



## Commo07 (22. Juni 2006)

Erinnert mich hier alles irgendwie an Trabbi - Heute bestellen, damit die Kinder irgendwann was zum fahren haben... 

Cube = Unseriös 

Damit ist für mich alles gesagt


----------



## Bond007 (22. Juni 2006)

*@Commo07:* Bei _Canyon_ läuft´s ja letztendlich leider auch nicht
anders, wenn´st mal an Blick in´s *Wartezimmer* wirfst, dort haben auch
schon einige ihre bereits lang getätigte Bestellung wieder storniert.  
Auffällig ist nur, das es sich dabei meistens um die gefragtesten oder komplett
neue Modelle handelt, die Hersteller schein(t)en wohl nicht mit dem großen Andrang gerechnet zu haben.


----------



## Wuudi (22. Juni 2006)

Nunja, bei Canyon werden Termine aufgrund der großen Nachfrage um einige Wochen verschoben. Ich hab mein im Dezember bestelltes Bike Anfang Februar bereits erhalten........


----------



## Bond007 (22. Juni 2006)

Da hast Du und ein paar andere hier einfach Glück gehabt, *Wuudi* - aber es kann eben leider auch ganz anders ausgeh´n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

bei dem ganzen hin und hergeflame bin ich mir nie sicher, ob's um sting, fritzz oder stereo geht (oder einfach irgendein cube), 
ob eine farbe und/oder rahmenhöhe später dran ist als andere, 
oder ob die leute nur sauer sind und telefonate erfinden, 
oder was genau der stand der dinge ist. 

also ich hab meins.


----------



## Wuudi (23. Juni 2006)

deins ? welches denn 

theoretisch geht's hier um stereo, sting und fritzz in jeglicher farbe und rh...


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab meins.


du hast dein WAS???


----------



## bikerunner65 (23. Juni 2006)

@Dubbel

Schön, dass Du Dein Bike hast. Was ist es denn?

Du fragst Dich, ob die Leute Telefonate erfinden. Hallo, ich fühle mich angesprochen, und verspüre das Bedürfnis Jemandem ins Gesicht zu hupsen. Rate mal Wem. So - jetzt habe ich mich wieder halbwegs abreagiert. Natürlich bin uch sauer - und zwar auf Cube. Schließlich bekommt man sich widersprechende Aussagen. Meine letzten Mitteilungen hast Du vielleicht gelesen. Da war nichts dran erfunden. 

Habe mir inzwischen ein Ghost AMR 9500 bestellt.

Zu Cube kann ich nur sagen: Ich werde nie wieder aud die Idee kommen von denen was zu bestellen.

Gruss Udo


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

sorry, bikerunner, wollte dir nicht auf die füße treten; 
ich sag ja nicht, dass alles erfunden ist, aber bei einigen aussagen, die so hingeschleudert werden, hab ich inzwischen meine bedenken. 

ich hab mein stereo - nicht beik, nur rahm.


----------



## Bond007 (23. Juni 2006)

Ich frage mich wirklich ernsthaft, von *welchem Hersteller* man überhaupt noch ein Bike einigermaßen pünktlich bekommen kann, besonders
schlimm isses ja anscheinend bei _Cube & Canyon_.


----------



## bikerunner65 (23. Juni 2006)

@Dubbel:
Akzeptiert

@Bond007
Sobald ich mein AMR 9500 in den Armen halte, werde ich darüber berichten. Dann teile ich mit, wann ich bestellt habe, welcher Liefertermin mir versprochen wurde und wann tatsächlich geliefert wurde.
Ich wage die Prognose dass es nicht 9 Monate dauern wird.  

Bis dahin

Udo


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (23. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich verfolge die Diskussionen hier schon von Anfang an. Ist ja echt das letzte, was Cube da mit seinen Kunden treibt. Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich mir das Stereo hole, hab mich dann glücklicherweise doch für das AMS Pro entschieden und musste nur ein paar Wochen Lieferverzug hinnehmen. Irgendwie kann ich diejenigen hier nich so ganz verstehen, die mehrere Monate auf ein Bike warten und immer wieder mit wagen Begründungen hingehalten werden. Die neuen Modelle sind vielleicht super Bikes, aber ich würde mich nicht von Cube verarschen lassen. Wie schon gesagt, es gibt noch jede Menge andere Bikes.
Jedenfalls drücke ich euch Wartenden fest die Daumen, dass die Bikes bald da sind!!


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mein stereo - nicht beik, nur rahm.


...mit passendem Umlenkhebel? Mein Dealer erzählte mir gestern, dass die (für alle dtc`s) erst nächste Woche bei Cube eintreffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (23. Juni 2006)

@dubbel

ich glaub dir kein wort


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2006)

ich auch ned.

alter staenker


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

Hey Dubbel,

herzlichen Glückwunsch ...  Wann können wir ein paar Bilder deiner Maschine zu Gesicht bekommen? Oder evtl. schon ein paar Eindrücke wie die Verarbeitung ist? Nach Fahreindrücken brauche ich, glaube ich, nicht zu fragen da du es sicher noch nicht aufgebaut hast oder?

Zu der Diskussion um welches Bike es hier geht...bei mir ganz klar um's Fritzz (brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen  )...was aber bei Cube keinen Unterschied macht welches Bike man sich wünscht, die werden sowieso alle zusammen ausgeliefert.

@Tiefflieger: Danke für's Daumendrücken ... zu der "Gedulds-Frage", die wurde von meiner Seite aus schon oft genug diskutiert und ich stehe nach wie vor dazu 

@bikerunner: Wollen wir es mal hoffen das du schnell dein Bike kriegst ... hast du diesbezüglich schon Infos?

@flugrost: Hmm, vielleicht siet es bei Framesets anders aus? Die werden auch eher seltener bestellt (kann ich mir evtl. vorstellen) als ein Komplettbike, gerde wegen des P/L-Verhältnisses...

Gruss und Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

hab hier keine kamera, 
bilder frühestens am montag, dann aber komplett.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt ... auch wie dein SetUp aussehen wird.
Individualismus 

Alex


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

aufbau steht schon fest: 

 * Gabel *Manitou Minute 1:00 
* Schaltwerk *XT
* Schalthebel *LX STI 
* Umwerfer* XT
* Bremse *Magura Louise FR 180 / 160 mm 
* Kassette *XT, mit 34er rettungsring 
* Kurbel / Innenlager *Shimano Deore XT Octalink 22 / 32, Truvativ Lexan Rockring 
* Kette *LX
* LRS* tune King / Kong (mit mavic 317 disc) 
* Felgenband *Velox 
* Schläuche *Schwalbe keine ahnung
* Reifen *Nokian NBX 2.3", falt 
* Steuersatz * FSA Orbit 
* Vorbau* tune 
* Lenker * truvativ team 25,4 
* Sattelstütze & Klemmung *syntace von cube
* Sattel *fizik nisene 
* Griffe *Syntace Lock On 
* Schnellspanner *XT 
* Pedale* time atac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (23. Juni 2006)

Hoi hoi, unser *dubbel* outet sich ja doch noch...meine
Beachtung!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> aufbau steht schon fest:
> 
> * Gabel *Manitou Minute 1:00
> * Schaltwerk *XT
> ...



Sehr lecker...
da bin ich wirklich mal auf Bilder und die ersten Fahreindrücke gespannt 

Hau rein, bzw. Schraub hinne !!!!

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (23. Juni 2006)

des verwirrt mich jetzt aber schon. warum is dein rahmen schon ausgeliefert worden 

aber trotzden glückwunsch zum bike


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

Der wird die Miriam, oder Verena, oder ich weiss nicht mehr wie die Dame von Cube am Telefon hiess, ordentlich beÄugelt haben ... so sieht es aus.
Karten auf den Tisch, dubbel 

Alex


----------



## bernd e (23. Juni 2006)

> ...mit passendem Umlenkhebel? Mein Dealer erzählte mir gestern, dass die (für alle dtc`s) erst nächste Woche bei Cube eintreffen



Genau das ist auch meine Info


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

Das dürfte sich auch mit der Info meines Händlers decken.

Aber Fragen weswegen, warum und wieso habe ich aufgegeben.
Ich freu mich drauf, Bilder von den Bikes zu sehen (und natürlich auch auf meines in Natura  )

Alex


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

vermutlich kommen die vor lauter telefonieren nicht dazu, eure zu montieren. 

mal im ernst: ich hab noch nie dort angerufen, kann also eure hypothetischen fragen auch nicht beantworten. 
die werden wohl so langsam vorsichtig und stapeln lieber tief - ich vermute, es wird ja nicht jeder rahmen am gleichen tag zur gleichen stunde bei den verschiedenen händlern eintreffen, und dann gibts wieder geschrei... 

und irgendwo muss es ja schliesslich losgehen.

voilà:


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

Da ist es also, das erste Stereo in Käufers händen 

Komisch finde ich allerdings, dass die Dämpferaufnahme doch anders aussieht als die "aktuellen" Bilder auf der Cube-Site und auch ganz anders als die Bilder die Wuudi vom Lago mitgebracht hatte...was aber auch in einer gewissen Weise manche Verzögerung erklären würde...

Alex


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

das erste stereo im ibc-forum, würde ich eher tippen...


----------



## Wuudi (23. Juni 2006)

ich dachte die gibt's nur im package mit gabel&etc. ?

p.s. die befestigung vom umlenkhebel ist ja wieder anders als die vom bike-festival hatten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das erste stereo im ibc-forum, würde ich eher tippen...



Ok, dann halt so


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2006)

die gabel lässt sich ja wohl beim händler eintauschen, mein package ist ja eben alles, ausser der gabel, 
und ich find die minute überragend, 

auf dem bike-festival war ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-Max (24. Juni 2006)

des is doch die gleiche befestigung wie beim fritzz inner freeride, oder täusch ich mich jetzt da? schon komisch, da gibts leute die fast jeden tag bei cube anrufen und solche, die ganz einfach mal das ding geliefert bekommen 
kann doch ned sein oder   sachen gibts, aber schon mal gut, dass das dingens jetzt endlich in seiner endform betrachtet werden kann


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Juni 2006)

Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen wie man fast täglich bei Cube oder beim Händler anrufen kann ......

Alex


----------



## dubbel (24. Juni 2006)

baustelle:


----------



## Bonzai1982 (24. Juni 2006)

Sieht für eine Baustelle ja schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten aus!
Das ist ja mal was ganz anderes für ein Bike wie das Stereo mit dem Bashguard...

Gefällt mir soweit sehr gut!

Alex


----------



## mr proper (24. Juni 2006)

Wär ja fast schlau auf die Sitzstrebe auch noch ein Kettenschützer drauf zu ziehen! Sieht ja ganz schön knap aus oder täuscht das. Sieht aber echt gut aus, schöne Komponenten Wahl.


----------



## sowieso (25. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> baustelle:


sehr schön.
Besonders interessant wäre die Lösung am Dämpfer, sowieso


----------



## dubbel (25. Juni 2006)

sitzstrebe ist mit dicker klarsichtfolie beklebt, 
der nutzen vom großen blatt wird überschätzt von leuten, die keine frequenzen kurbeln können. deshalb bietet sich der rockring an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Juni 2006)

Bei mir hat sich der Wunsch nach solch einem Kurbelaufbau auch herauskristalisiert. Für das Fritzz und den von mir angepeilten Einsatzbereich auf jeden Fall von Nöten.

Bzgl. der Klarsichtfolie? Kannst du mir da evtl. einen Tipp geben wo ich ziemlich dicke, durchsichtige Klebefolie herbekomme? Baumarkt sollte doch eine Lösung sein oder?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (25. Juni 2006)

baust du noch irgendwas zum dämpferschutz an? wenn ja wie? weil irgendwie würde es ja reichen wenn man irgendwas vor den dämpfer direkt anbringt m quasi nur die gleitflächen des dämpfers zu schützen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Juni 2006)

Da sollte doch eine Konstruktion möglich sein, einen Spritzschutz an der Querstrebe zwischen Reifen und Dämpfer anzubringen. Könnte aber etwas eng werden mit dem Platz vom Reifen....

Alex


----------



## schlupp (25. Juni 2006)

Ich habe erfahren, dass CUBE in naher Zukunft einen Spritzschutz (alá Specialized) für die DTC Modelle liefern wird, der den Dämpfer vor unnötigen Umwelteinflüssen schützt.

Folie wäre scotch 3M Schutzfolie gut. Verbaut auch Porsche, um hintere Kotflügel vor Steinschlag zu schützen. Sollte dann am Bike auch funzen..

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Info...
So ein Spritzschutz wäre schon eine feine Sache, wann soll der kommen?
2007  (sorry, konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen)

Aber das mit der Folie werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Alex


----------



## Grüne Fee (25. Juni 2006)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe erfahren, dass CUBE in naher Zukunft einen Spritzschutz (alá Specialized) für die DTC Modelle liefern wird, der den Dämpfer vor unnötigen Umwelteinflüssen schützt.



na ja in naher Zukunft...
sag ich mal nix dazu!    

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> sitzstrebe ist mit dicker klarsichtfolie beklebt,
> der nutzen vom großen blatt wird überschätzt von leuten, die keine frequenzen kurbeln können. deshalb bietet sich der rockring an.



wie wahr wie wahr ;-)

viel spaß mit deinem stereo  dann kannste ja das nächstemal mit uns auf tour kommen  

coffee


----------



## Ani (25. Juni 2006)

ich hab heute seit längerem wieder in den thread geschaut und sehe ich das richtig, ist immer noch kein stereo-komplettbike ausgeliefert worden?
das ist ja echt zum mäusemelken.
ich wollte auch unbedingt ein stereo haben, bin aber kläglich gescheitert (der letzte versuch vor zwei wochen, als ich mich damit angefunden hatte, dass ich es auf keinen fall probefahren kann, sondern blind bestellen muss, endete in "ja doch klar können sie eins in ihrer größe haben, lieferzeit mindestens 8 wochen und leider nur noch in schwarz-silber").
ich hab mir dann auch das ghost 9000 rausgesucht das ich vom händler auch gleich hätte mitnehmen können, leider ist mir die kleinste größe noch zu groß. daraufhin wurden mir mehrere gleichwertige alternativen angeboten und ich hab mich jetzt für ein rocky mountain slayer entschieden. zitat "ist es dringend oder reichts, wenns in einer woche abholbereit ist"
nach dem ständigen vertröstet werden war der satz echt balsam für die seele.
trotzdem sehr schade, weil das stereo (zumindest optisch) ja der oberhammer ist :|


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Juni 2006)

Ani schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich jetzt für ein rocky mountain slayer entschieden.



Da hast du definitiv eine gute Wahl als Alternative getroffen. Die Beste aus meiner Sicht gesehen.
Ich habe schon ein paar mal mit dem Slayer geliebäugelt ... 
Finde das Bike einfach klasse (in der richtigen Maple Leaf Lackierung)

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (26. Juni 2006)

@dubbel

hast du shon n paar fotos vom deinem (hoffentlich) fertigen bike geschossen 
ich glaub, die würden nicht nur mich interessieren


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2006)

fuer alle wartenden:
meine dealer hat mir heute morgen die info zukommen lassen, dass die stereos in den 
naechsten 10 tagen ausgeliefert werden sollen. wieviel man solchen aussagen von cube
an bedeutung beimessen kann, mag jeder selber entscheiden. aber da dubbels rahmen ja
schon da ist, koennt's sogar stimmen.


----------



## bernd e (27. Juni 2006)

Bin im Rahmen des 10. Spessart Bike Marathon  ein Sting (mein Händler hatte es auf mich abgestimmt) gefahren. Obwohl ich kein Racer sondern eher der Tourer und Trailfahrer bin, hat mich die Sitzposition voll überzeugt. So nun zu meinen Fahreindrücken: Teerstraße mit blockierter Gabel und die Hebel beobachtet, beim normalen pedalieren keine wippen und im Wiegetritt auch nur minimal. Schotterweg: sensibles ansprechen auf Unebenheiten aber kein Aufschaukeln. Singletrail: bergauf auf feuchtem Untergrund viel Traktion auch über Stock und Stein, bergab fährt es sich sehr stabil und laufruhig.  
Vergleich zum AMS pro (2004er Modell mit SPV Gabel und Dämpfer): obwohl gleicher Federweg ist der DTC Hinterbau wesentlich sensibler, neigt weniger zum Wippen und bietet mehr Traktion.
Mein Fazit: habt Geduld wie ich (warte auf mein Stereo) denn ihr werdet vom Fahrgefühl begeistert sein!!! Nur der Carbon Lenker hat mich nicht so überzeugt (bin halt doch ein Metaller), muß man sich evtl. auch erst daran gewöhnen (Ergonomie ist super). 

Ausstattung des Bikes: 
Cube Sting Team 
R7 Klick It Gabel
Swinger SPV 3-way mit nur 50 PSI (minimal nötiger Durck) 
Avid Jucy 7
Sram X9 / Shimano XT
Mavic Crossride
Syntace F99, Carbon Lenker, P6


----------



## Bond007 (27. Juni 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> Bin im Rahmen des 10. Spessart Bike Marathon  ein Sting (mein Händler hatte es auf mich abgestimmt) gefahren.



Lt. Cube haben doch alle 3 neuen Bikes, also Sting/Stereo/Fritzz den gleichen
Hinterbau, oder?   

Ich werde Ende dieser Woche auch nochmals bei dem Händler anrufen, wo ich
bereits letzten Freitag war und mich zwecks des _Stereo_ erkundigen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juni 2006)

Moinsen Leute,

also ich komme gerade von meinem Händler zurück. Habe meinem XC nochmal ein nettes Upgrade gegönnt und natürlich haben wir über die DTC-Bikes, insbesondere mein Fritzz, palavert.

Zu der Aussage "10 Tage", die kann ich von meiner Seite aus bestätigen.
Genau das wurde mir auch versichert.

Für alle Skeptiker (  ) was die "Ausreden" seitens Cube bzgl. den Umlenkhebeln angeht, ich habe da einiges an Infos erhalten und ich kann euch versichern bzw. auch nur sagen, die Lieferverzögerungen waren berechtigt ...

Was die Fahreigenschaften angeht ... sowas will ich hören 
Vielen Dank Bernd e für deinen Bericht 

Also ich weiss warum ich so lange so viel Geduld aufgebracht habe. Denn ich werde begeistert sein von dem Bike !!!!

FRITZZ KOMMT !!!!

Alex


----------



## Jendo (27. Juni 2006)

na hoffentlich bekommst du es noch diesen Sommer...
dauert ja fast länger als bei einer Special Edition bei Rocky Mountain 
GRuß Jendo


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss warum ich so lange so viel Geduld aufgebracht habe. Denn ich werde begeistert sein von dem Bike !!!!


also mich wuerd echt mal interessieren, was passieren muss damit du richtig sauer wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2006)

,


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Leute,
> 
> also ich komme gerade von meinem Händler zurück. Habe meinem XC nochmal ein nettes Upgrade gegönnt und natürlich haben wir über die DTC-Bikes, insbesondere mein Fritzz, palavert.
> 
> ...




@ bonzai
was für infos bez. der lieferverzögerungen hast du denn bekommen. 

mach uns auch mal schlau 

v.g 

hoerman


----------



## seibukan (27. Juni 2006)

Is wie Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag zusammen!!! 

Freut mich für Dich 

Hat dann aber auch wohl genausolang gedauert wie die drei Ereignisse!!!


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dann aber auch wohl genausolang gedauert wie die drei Ereignisse!!!


vor allem, weil sie auf denselben tag fallen mussten...........


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juni 2006)

...noch ist das Warten nicht vorüber...

Fliegeisen - gespannt auf die nächste Ausrede


----------



## MTB-Max (27. Juni 2006)

bitte spiel nicht mit unseren gefühlen 
noch nen tiefschlag verkraft ich glaub ich ned 
was war denn mit den umlenkhebeln, würd mich mal interessieren...

oh gott hoffentlich kommen sie jetzt endlich


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juni 2006)

@ Meister Jende: Das wird schon. Wenigstens habe ich ja noch mein XC um zu biken (gell, Felix  )

@ Fatz: Da fallen mir so einige Sachen ein, aber wie schon geschrieben, für das geile Luder und den drauffolgenden Spass warte ich auch noch ein paar Tage länger 

@ Flugrost: Hehe, keine Angst, neue Ausreden wird es (zumindest was den aktuellen Stand der Dinge angeht) nicht mehr geben. Ich glaube dann wäre auc "vielleicht" meien Geduld am Ende ....

@ MTB-Max: Die Umlenkhebel wurden in Amiland produziert. Bei einer Firma mit der Cube schon in der Vergangenheit zu tun gehabt hat ... s.h. BCR und "Steifigkeit"stests .... 

Gott sagt, Fritzz kommt .... !!!

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Leutz,

also ich habe gerade nochmal die Würfelschmiede kontaktiert:

Ende dieser Woche werden die Stereo Bikes (Komplettaufbau) ausgeliefert,
Anfang der nächsten Woche/im Laufe der nächsten Woche die Fritzzens und Stings .... definitiv und endgültig, hoch und Heilig von Miriam (so langsam finde ich ihre Stimme wirklich sexy  ) versprochen ....

Also entsprechen die Aussagen einiger Händler bzgl. 10 Tage durchaus der Wahrheit ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (28. Juni 2006)

hahahaaaaaa!!

oh gott bitte bitte noch diese woche  nächste woche bin ich ned da 
des wär wirklich zuuuu geil aber ich erwarte mal lieber nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Juni 2006)

MTB-Max schrieb:
			
		

> hahahaaaaaa!!
> 
> oh gott bitte bitte noch diese woche  nächste woche bin ich ned da
> des wär wirklich zuuuu geil aber ich erwarte mal lieber nichts



Dito ...

Hmm, ich nehme deines für dich gerne in Empfang. Werde es mir aber nicht verkneifen können es ordentlich durch die Büsche zu jagen 
Schau mer mal ...

Alex


----------



## MTB-Max (28. Juni 2006)

is halt nur so: es is schon wieder mittwoch. also müssten sie freitag oder samstag (alle???) kommen 
naja schau mer mal, eigentlich hatte ich am freitag schon nen fussballabend mit n paar kumpels eingeplant  aber wenns ums bike geht...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Juni 2006)

Wie gesagt:
"Sie werden definitiv Ende der Woche (die anderen Anfang nächster Woche) an die Händler ausgeliefert .... "

Abends bist du wieder da, denn dann putzt Deutschland die Argentinier !!!!!



Alex


----------



## Bond007 (28. Juni 2006)

*@MTB-Max:* Habe gerade in deinem Profil gesehen, das Du bald ein Stereo als dein Eigen nennen kannst - *WANN* hast Du deins bestellt?
  

Na denn werd ich mal vorsichtig am Freitag bei "meinem" Cube-Händler anrufen, vielleicht hat er ja ein Stereo in den kommenden Tagen zur Livebegutachtung im Showraum drinsteh´n.


----------



## MTB-Max (28. Juni 2006)

hab meins im februar bestellt, deswegen glaub ich auch ned, dass es mit dieser woche was wird


----------



## Bond007 (28. Juni 2006)

Oha, so früh schon und vorauss. erst jetzt die Auslieferung...da wird´s wohl keinen großen Sinn machen, wenn ich mir eines noch für diese Saison bestellen würde.   
Dennoch good luck, das es bald unter deinen hungrigen Beinen steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (28. Juni 2006)

Servus,
drücke euch allen die ein neues Stereo, Fritzz und Sting bestellt haben ganz fest die Daumen das ihr spätestens nächste Woche von eurem Leid erlöst seid !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-Max (28. Juni 2006)

früh??? hier gibts leute, die bereits seit letzten!!! september am warten sind


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. Juni 2006)

Weiss nicht von wem du sprichst ....


----------



## Bond007 (29. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht von *wem* du sprichst ....



Ich denke wohl, das er *mich* gemeint hat...dennoch echt krass, wie lang man "nur" auf ein Bike warten muss!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Juni 2006)

Hehe, da können wir uns dann die Hände reichen ...
"nur" ist gut, aber ich bin froh wenn die Bikes endlich da sind und jeder glücklich und zufrieden (mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit) und mit einem breiten Grinsen auf dem Bike sitzend durch die Gegend cruist.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (29. Juni 2006)

*@Alex:* Tja, noch hab ich keinen Bestellauftrag für ein Stereo aufgegeben, erst muß ich einen 100%igen Käufer für mein Genius haben, wobei
ich gestern noch zwei weitere Anfragen bekam...mal seh´n, vielleicht geht´s ja ganz schnell, was mir natürlich sehr passen würde.   
Wenn mir der eine CUBE-Händler eine horrend lange Lieferzeit für´s Stereo voraussagt, werd ich wohl auf ein AMS Pro umsteigen, da ich bis spätestens mitte Sept. ein Bike für´n Lago brauch!


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2006)

naja, dass die, die jetzt hoffentlich ihr bike kriegen so lange gewartet haben heisst ja
nicht unbedingt, dass du auch so lang warten musst, wenn du jetzt bestellst. wenn cube
noch welche uebrig hat (wovon ich ausgehe) sollte das eigentlich deutlich schneller gehen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Juni 2006)

Ok, ich habe das Fritzz auf der E-Bike gesehen und (wie schon so oft geschrieben) mich gleich in das Bike verliebt. Bestellt habe ich es November....

Manchmal kann das wirklich ganz schnell gehen mit dem Verkauf.
Ich habe mich zum Glück im Februar dagegen entschieden mein aktuelles Bike zu verkaufen....

Aber bis mitte September sollte es jetzt nun kein Ding mehr sein ein Stereo geliefert zu bekommen. Die Teile sind doch nun alle da ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (29. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Teile sind doch nun alle da ....


Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich ein Foto von deinem nagelneuen Fritzz sehe.   
Wird aber wirklich mal Zeit, dass die Dinger endlich mal eintreffen, damit ihr auch noch was von der Bikesaison habt.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Juni 2006)

me too...

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe ja zum Glück noch mein XC und dadurch von der aktuellen Saison nicht viel verpasst....ausser vielleicht das Gefühl endlich mit ordentlich Federweg die Trails runterzubügeln.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (29. Juni 2006)

also obs recht schnell geht, wenn man sein bike jetzt erst bestellt weiß ich aber nicht.
als ich ne bestellung vor 2-3 wochen bei meinem händler dingfest machen wollte (weil die bikes die er bekommen wird, nicht in der größe gewesen wären), da hieß es noch die ersten bikes kommen nächste woche, meinte er nach einem anruf bei cube was von 8 wochen und nur noch in schwarz-silber.
da hilft nur fragen und drauf hoffen das cube auch mal ne aussage einhalten kann ;-)


----------



## Bond007 (29. Juni 2006)

Ani schrieb:
			
		

> ...meinte er nach einem anruf bei cube was von 8 wochen und nur noch in schwarz-silber.da hilft nur fragen und drauf hoffen das cube auch mal ne aussage einhalten kann ;-)



Wenn´s wirklich "nur" 8 Wochen wären, wär´s echt perfekt - na ja, morg´n klingel ich in jedem Fall beim Händler durch und laß mir den aktuellen Stand durchgeben.  
In schwarz-silber würd´s mir auch gut gefallen, müsst net unbedingt diesen andern Farbton haben!


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2006)

*das warten hat ein ende!!!!!*

gestern abend email von meinem haendler: *mein stereo ist da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
gerade jetzt wo ich ueber's wochenende nicht da bin......  

ich hoffe wir koennen diese selbsthilfegruppe bald aufloesen.


----------



## Traillurchi (30. Juni 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> *das warten hat ein ende!!!!!*
> 
> gestern abend email von meinem haendler: *mein stereo ist da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> gerade jetzt wo ich ueber's wochenende nicht da bin......
> ...




Hallo fatz welche Farbe und welche Rahmengrösse hast du denn????

Du Glückspilz      

grüsse Daniel


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2006)

Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo fatz welche Farbe und welche Rahmengrösse hast du denn????


20" und das von meiner freundin hat 16". beide in gold.

ich hoff ich halt das wochenende durch. denkt an mich


----------



## Traillurchi (30. Juni 2006)

Ich warte auch noch , wollte eigentlich bis 31.5 abbestellen und auf ein Specialized wechseln.  am 28.5 Arm gebrochen  und viel Zeit zum warten gehabt.Jetzt wieder fit und 2 Wochen Urlaub  

auf das mein Dealer heut anruft 

grüsse Daniel


----------



## Bond007 (30. Juni 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> *das warten hat ein ende!!!!!*
> ich hoffe wir koennen diese selbsthilfegruppe bald aufloesen.



Das ist doch eine äußerst positive Nachricht, die Dir dein Händler da mitgeteilt
hat, bravo!  
Aber die "Selbsthilfegruppe" werd´n mir sicherlich noch weiterhin bestehen lassen müssen - irgendwie müssen sich doch die Wartenenden gegenseitig ein
wenig aufmuntern!   

*@fatz:* Was meint dein Händler zu der von Euch bestellten Farbe - würd´s da noch Chancen geben, wenn man bald bestellt oder ist sie restlos
für diese Saison ausverkauft?


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *@fatz:* Was meint dein Händler zu der von Euch bestellten Farbe - würd´s da noch Chancen geben, wenn man bald bestellt oder ist sie restlos
> für diese Saison ausverkauft?


keine ahnung. wir haben im maerz bestellt. frag ihn doch selber:  www.freds-bike-shop.de


----------



## Bond007 (30. Juni 2006)

*@fatz:* Hätt ja sein können...aber ich frag heut *selbst* bei meinem Händler an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (30. Juni 2006)

meins ist auch da und hat nen RP3 Dämpfer (RS Gabel Option). Und was soll ich sagen, das Teil fährt wie erwartet (hatte ja auch das Sting fahren dürfen) suuuuuper. Das warten hat sich gelohnt!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juni 2006)

@Fatz und Bernd e :
Gratulation zu den Bikes  Ihr musstet jetzt ja auch eine Weile warten, aber zum Glück habt ihr jetzt auch wirklich eure Bikes gekriegt.

Seht ihr, am Ende wird alles gut.
Postet doch dann mal beiläufig, denn jetzt werdet ihr erstmal nicht vom Bike runter zu kriegen sein, eure Erfahrungen und natürlich auch ordentlich Bilder 

Und ob die "Selbsthilfegruppe" so schnell auseinanderrennt, nun das wage ich zu bezweifeln ... 

Ride On !!!

Alex


----------



## Astaroth (30. Juni 2006)

Servus,
will auch Bilder sehen!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2006)

immer mit der ruhe. vor montag kann ich's nicht abholen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juni 2006)

Da redet der Mann von Ruhe !!!!

DAS GEHT IN DIESEM FALL MAL GARNICHT 

Wo ist der Laden? Ich fahre vorbei ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Günna X (30. Juni 2006)

Und Alex, was ist mit dir. Du hast doch bestimmt schon ma bei deinem Dealer angefragt? Und wenn du deins dann hast, wießt de ja bescheid zwecks Pix und Fahreindrücken - falls du mal 5 Minuten nicht auf den Trails bist. Okay es sind immerhin 5 Minuten und die du nicht mit deinem Fritzz auf den Trails surfst. 
Als ich mein Cheetah bekommen hab, gings mir auch so. Bis jetzt hab ich jeden Abend nach der Arbeit bei meinem Bike vorbei und sabber. 
Ist schon sehr sehr geil wenn das lang ersehnte Bike dann mal vor der Tür steht.
Also dann mal viel Spaß bei der "Arbeit". 

Ride on..
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juni 2006)

Hi Stefan,

das glaubst du aber. Ich war doch schon diese Woche bei meinem Händler und wir haben über Liefertermine, Liferverzögerung und nochmal die Ausstattung geredet. Von daher bleibt mir jetzt erstmal nichts anderes übrig als das Wochenende abzuwarten.
Aber ich gebe dir recht, wenn dann das Bike endlich da ist, da wird es eng in meinem Zimmer, bzw. ich ziehe dann wahrscheinlich in die Garage um .... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (30. Juni 2006)

Habe soeben einen Rückruf des Cube-Händlers bekommen, den ich heute Vormittag wegen der aktuellen Liefersituation angefragt hatte. Laut Cube sollen in den *nächsten 10 Tagen alle offenen Bestellungen* ausgeliefert
und abgearbeitet werden. Die Rahmen wären diesmal soweit alle vorhanden, sodass die jeweiligen Ausstattungs-Varianten (K´s und G´s) relativ flott vollendet werden können.  
Jedoch würde ein erst jetzt komplett neu bestelltes Cube-Modell relativ lange
brauchen, bis es fertig montiert ist.  
Hoffe sehr, das ich da ein passendes Bike finde...sonst wäre wohl die Saison für mich gelaufen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juni 2006)

Hmm, das klingt natürlich wiedermal nicht gut.
Wahrscheinlich ist Cube jetzt erstmal damit beschäftigt die seot längerer Zeit bestellten Bikes zusammenzubauen und schnellstmöglich auszuliefern. Warum sie dann aber nicht gleich die ganzen Teile auf Lager bestellen bleibt mir ein Rätsel.
Viele Biker bestellen ihr Stereo, Sting oder Fritzz ja erst dann, wenn die ersten über die Strasse rollen und die ersten sachlichen Berichte vorliegen. Da sollte man als Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen eigentlich gewappnet sein.


Tut mir leid für dich wenn es dann bei dir länger mit dem Bike dauert und dir dadurch die Saison abhanden kommt. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und ein Händler in deiner Nähe hat sich ein oder mehr Bikes selbst auf Vorrat bestellt???

Gruss

Alex


----------



## schlupp (30. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute
Habe mein Sting Team auch bekommen. 
Da kann das Wochenende ja kommen. Muss noch ein paar kleine Änderungen vornehmen, und dann mache ich mal die fränkische Schweiz unsicher. Jipiee!!!!

Und ich sage euch: Das Warten hat sich gelohnt!!!

So long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-Max (30. Juni 2006)

bilder, jungs, wir wolln bilder!!!!! 

oh gott ENDLICH werden sie ausgeliefert 

noch nie in den letzten wochen war fussball so unwichtig...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. Juni 2006)

... hehe freut mich auch das die Bikes endlich unterwegs sind.
Und wie, ich kann mich vor Aufregung kaum noch auf dem Sessel halten.... 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz wird heute Argentinien geputzt, auch wenn es hart wird !!!!

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (30. Juni 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid für dich wenn es dann bei dir länger mit dem Bike dauert und dir dadurch die Saison abhanden kommt. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und ein Händler in deiner Nähe hat sich ein oder mehr Bikes selbst auf Vorrat bestellt??? Gruss Alex



Nun, die möglichen Interessenten für mein Scott müssen noch den _finanziellen_ Part vollenden, wird hoffentlich Mitte nächster Woche der Fall
sein.  Der Händler versicherte mir aber, das er *einige Cube´s* geordert
hat, wäre also durchaus positiv, das da ein Mögliches für mich dabei wäre/ist.


----------



## guerman79 (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo.

Eine kleine Info:

Wenn einer aus Köln kommt und absolut geil auf das neue Stereo ist, der sollte mal zum Radhaus am Hansaring fahren. Da steht seit vorgestern ein Cube Stereo   18" in K8 Ausstattung mit Fox Talas TXX etc. im Schaufenster. Ein schönes Teil. Leider konnte ich kein Foto machen, aber es lohnt.

Allen anderen wartenden noch viel glück!


----------



## Bond007 (3. Juli 2006)

guerman79 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer aus Köln kommt und absolut geil auf das neue Stereo ist, der sollte mal zum Radhaus am Hansaring fahren. Da steht seit vorgestern ein Cube Stereo   18" in K8 Ausstattung mit Fox Talas TXX etc. im Schaufenster. Ein schönes Teil.



Bin leider net aus´m Kölner-Raum und würd sicherlich desweg´n auch net hinfahr´n!   
Aber wenn der Händler das Bike schon in der Ausstellung steh´n hat, kann´s
ja normalerweise nimmer lang dauern, bis *alle* Händler ihre bestellten Bikes ebenfalls erhalten.


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2006)

so die pferde stehen seit gestern abend im stall! 
werd heute nochmal alles durchchecken (ich verlass mich nimmer auf keinen haendler) und
spaetestens morgen geht's raus. der erste eindruck vom vor dem laden auf- und abradeln war
gut. wir haben uns noch eine 34er kassette montieren lassen, aber sonst sind die maschinen
original. allerdings haben wir schon einen leichten laufradsatz zum tourenfahren.
hat jemand erfahrungen ob der 2.35er albert auf eine dt 4.1 felge passt? oder ist das nicht so
empfehlenswert?

servus,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (4. Juli 2006)

Morg´n *Franz* - dann will ich Dir bzw. Euch als 1. hier ganz herzlich gratulieren und allzeit viel Freude & Spaß beim Biken wünschen!   
Wär´s möglich mal ein paar Pic´s von euren Cube´s hier reinzuposten?!!


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Morg´n *Franz* - dann will ich Dir bzw. Euch als 1. hier ganz herzlich gratulieren und allzeit viel Freude & Spaß beim Biken wünschen!


danke schoen!



> Wär´s möglich mal ein paar Pic´s von euren Cube´s hier reinzuposten?!!


nu chlor. hab ich eh vorgehabt. werd heute erst mal schrauben. dann gibt's bilder.
die goldene farbe schaut in echt uebrigens nicht mal halb so sch... wie auf den bildern
im katalog aus....


----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> shat jemand erfahrungen ob der 2.35er albert auf eine dt 4.1 felge passt? oder ist das nicht so empfehlenswert?


nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nicht empfehlenswert.


warum?


----------



## Bond007 (4. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> die goldene farbe schaut in echt uebrigens nicht mal halb so sch... wie auf den bildern im katalog aus....



Hast Du´s dir etwa schlimmer vorgstellt?! Mir würd die Farbe zwar besser als
das Schwarz-Silber gefallen, aber diese "Eloxierte" soll ja bereits ausverkauft sein.   
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die Fotos!


----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2006)

2,35er reifen mit angemessenem druck rollt in kurven auf einer felge mit 17 mm innenweite zu stark. 
im dümmsten fall schält sich der reifen in ner kurve weg. 

du kannst ihn natürlich draufziehen, musst dann aber so hohen druck fahren, dass der ganze sinn eines breiten reifens zunichte gemacht wird. 

und bevor jemand fragt: ja, selbst aus- und rumprobiert.


----------



## swatch-team (4. Juli 2006)

Servus

also bin neu hier und hatte mir im januar ein Stereo in diesem gold bestellt.
gestern wars nun endlich da hier mal die ersten bilder.

mfg arno


----------



## Matchstick (4. Juli 2006)

wow das sieht ja viel geiler aus als im Katalog! Gratulation! Vor allem der CUBE Schriftzug kommt so gräulich raus... einfach nur edel.

Gruß


----------



## Traillurchi (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Arno ,
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike  , meins kommt Morgen und sieht hoffentlich genauso schön aus. 

@ Dubbel   wie fährt´s sich denn so ?????

Grüsse 
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Juli 2006)

Hi Jungs,

alter Schwede, das Stereo sieht in Echt nochmal besser aus....  und Gratulation an alle die ihr Bike schon in den Händen halten bzw. es morgen abholen dürfen...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2006)

hab jetzt auch wieder die kamera, 
d.h. heut abends gips pics.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Juli 2006)

Ich bin gespannt, dubbel, vor allem was deine Aufbauvariante angeht 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2006)

wieso?
die ist doch a) bekannt und b) schon auf dem handypic...


----------



## Traillurchi (4. Juli 2006)

Und wie fährt sich das gute stück?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wieso?
> die ist doch a) bekannt und b) schon auf dem handypic...



... handypic. Für solche Qualitätsbikes braucht es Qualitätsbilder 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2006)

Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie fährt sich das gute stück?


sensationell. 
wobei ich immer noch befürchte, dass ich auch ein sting brauch... 



			
				Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ... handypic. Für solche Qualitätsbikes braucht es Qualitätsbilder


spanner...


----------



## Bond007 (4. Juli 2006)

*@swatchteam:* WOW kann man nur dazu sagen - die 1. realen Pic´s vom Stereo, sieht echt saustark aus, vor allem in dem Gold!   
Wie ich den Bildern entnehmen kann, hast Du dich für die *FOX*-Kombi
entschieden, mit Sicherheit die teuerste Variante, oder!?   
Wie beurteilt denn dein Händler die weiteren Liefermöglichkeiten des Stereo für
die nächste Zeit?


----------



## sowieso (4. Juli 2006)

swatch-team schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> also bin neu hier und hatte mir im januar ein Stereo in diesem gold bestellt.
> gestern wars nun endlich da hier mal die ersten bilder.
> ...



Auf den Bilder hat es den Anschein, als sei das Sitzrohr
und dessen Verbindung zum Tretlager anders gelöst als
in den Prospekten fotografiert.

Grüße, sowieso


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ... handypic. Für solche Qualitätsbikes braucht es Qualitätsbilder


ok. ich werd meine freundin ueberreden, dass sie heut abend die fette spiegelreflex mitnimmt.  


			
				sowieso schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den Bilder hat es den Anschein, als sei das Sitzrohr
> und dessen Verbindung zum Tretlager anders gelöst als
> in den Prospekten fotografiert.


warum?

btw. was ich etwas ungluecklich finde, ist die verlegung des zuges zum vorderen umwerfer.
offener zug unten am unterrohr, mitten in der dreckflugbahn. da werd ich irgendeinen 
schwarzen teflonschlauch drueberziehen muessen, sonnst tut das bald nimmer.


----------



## Bond007 (5. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> btw. was ich etwas ungluecklich finde, ist die ferlegung des zuges zum vorderen umwerfer.offener zug unten am unterrohr, mitten in der dreckflugbahn. ...sonnst tut das bald nimmer.



Ich kann dich da beruhigen, bei meinem Scott verläuft das Seil für den vorderen Umwerfer ebenfalls "nackt" an der Rahmenunterseite und hab schon
einige fiese Stellen damit so überwunden - keine Spur von Abnutzungen oder
ähnlichem, funktioniert problemlos ohne "Kondom".


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Juli 2006)

@Dubbel: Hehe, vielleicht ... 

@Sowieso: Beim Stereo ist alles, bis auf die Dämpferaufnahme, gleich geblieben. Beim Fritzz sieht es da ja etwas anders aus. Da wurde die Verbindung des Sattelrohrs zum Unterrohr etwas "windschnittiger" umkonstruiert. Man kann es in dem aktuellen Test der MTB 07/06 recht gut sehen. Nicht mehr ein klobiger Übergang, sondern eine kleine Versteifung ist geblieben.

@Fatz: Sooo ein Aufwand muss auch nicht betrieben werden. Einfach etwas hochauflösendere Bilder, mehr will das geschundene Bikerherz doch garnicht sehen 
Aber was die Züge angeht ... ich würde auch ganz stark für durchgehend ummantelte plädieren, gerade wenn die Züge unter dem Unterrohr oder an dreckausgesetzten Positionen montiert werden.....

@Bond007: Hmm, mag sein, aber wenn man jetzt zum bsp. irgendwo aufsetzen würde, oder das Bike einer Ganzkörperschlammpackung ausgesetzt wird (was bei mir manchmal durchaus der Fall sein kann  ), dann würde es mich beruhigen zu wissen das da komplett durchlaufende Züge montiert sind ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2006)




----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Juli 2006)

Aber hallo....
, sieht wirklich sehr schön aus dein Stereo, dubbel.
Durchweg ein gelungener Aufbau ... wie nicht anders zu erwarten war 

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (5. Juli 2006)

*@Bonzai1982:* Na klaro kann ich deine Zweifel mit der fehlenden Ummantelung verstehen, wärst sicherlich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn Du da
was nachträgliches machst.  

*@dubbel:* Ein wirklich klasse Aufbau, BRAVO, sieht saustark aus!


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2006)

nochwas, was mir gerade in den sinn kommt: laut der cube-page und dem katalog sollte
unser austattungsvariante (juicy 7) mavic-naben haben. es sind aber xt drin.
sebastian, kannst du da was dazu sagen? 
mir waere etwas industiegelagertes deutlich lieber als der konusmist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Juli 2006)

Hmm, das ist allerdings sehr merkwürdig ... Ruf mal bei Cube an !!! 

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (5. Juli 2006)

Was mich an *swatchteam´s* geposteten Fotos noch interessieren würde - handelt es sich dabei um die *werkseitig* verbauten
Scheibenbremsen (die Vordere kommt mir seeeeehr groß vor!)?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Juli 2006)

Hab mich auch schon gefragt was die 210er vorne (und dann "nur" die 160er hinten) beim Stereo zu suchen hat.
Ich nehme jetzt mal ganz spontan an, dass es sich hier um einen Individualaufbau handelt.
Oder Swatchteam?? Bitte um Aufklärung .... 

Alex


----------



## fatz (6. Juli 2006)

so meine herren, hier ein paar bilder von meinem bike. allerdings nur beim heimfahren, auf 
dem trail hatten wir anderes zu tun.

erste fahreindruecke: einfach hammermaessig. buegelt alles platt und wippt trotzdem nicht.
bin sogar die letzten paar meter von meinem testtrail gefahren, wo ich mir sonst immer 
eingeschissen hat. 
das einzig negative ist die gabel. grosse brocken frisst sie supergut, aber die kleineren laesst 
sie mir noch zu gut durch. ich hoffe das gibt sich mit dem einfahren. werd auch mal etwas 
weniger druck probieren (rumbasteln ging gestern nicht, da uns sonst die muecken gefressen
haetten).

macht's gut
franz


----------



## Bond007 (6. Juli 2006)

*@fatz:* Danke für dein 1. Statement zu deinem Traum-Bike - liest sich ja echt perfekt! 
Wie ich sehe, hast Du dich ja für die - eigentlich - teuerste Variante entschieden, was die Komponenten anbelangt. Konntest Du denn auch die andere Gabel (Rock Shox) probefahren? 
Vielleicht liegt´s ja an der Fox nur an einer kleinen Einstellungssache, an meinem Scott hab ich auch längere Zeit gebraucht, bis es passte, bin aber mit
der sehr zufrieden.


----------



## fatz (6. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Konntest Du denn auch die andere Gabel (Rock Shox) probefahren?


leider nicht. haett ich vielleicht sollen. 


> Vielleicht liegt´s ja an der Fox nur an einer kleinen Einstellungssache, an meinem Scott hab ich auch längere Zeit gebraucht, bis es passte, bin aber mit der sehr zufrieden.


ich hoffe mal. wenn sie mich richtig aergert, verklopf ich sie wieder und bau mir eine 
marzocchi am rein. wiegt zwar einiges mehr, aber mit der 120er mx comp an meinem hardtail bin 
ich super zufrieden.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juli 2006)

Hehe, wie ich beim Stereo vermutet habe, es fährt sich anscheinend fantastisch. Nice Ride, Franz !!!

Jaja, die Einstellungsvarianten der Federgabel ... da wird auch noch was auf mich zukommen .

Jungs, mir läuft immer mehr das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Finde ich aber klasse das ihr hier schon die ersten subjektiven Fahrberichte postet.

Ich hoffe ich kann meinen auch so schnell wie möglich posten...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (6. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, wie ich beim Stereo vermutet habe, es fährt sich anscheinend fantastisch.



Besitzen denn die beiden (Stereo & Fritzz) nicht den gleichen Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer-Anordnung - zumindest sieht´s auf der cube-site so aus?!


----------



## bernd e (6. Juli 2006)

So ist meins aufgebaut:

Stereo in Titanium .... (geile Farbe  )
RP3 Daempfer (Serie)  
RS Rev. Gabel  
XT Kurbel
XT Nabe vorn
Sun DS1 Felgen
Avid Jucy 7 (noch besser als die Hayes nine)  
Rohloff Speedhub  
Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Smart Sam
Eigenbau Spritzschutz für Daempfer  

Bilder kommen noch!  

Fahrverhalten kann ich Fatz nur zustimmen, allerdings bin ich von der RS Gabel sehr begeistert. Das Motion Control funktioniert wie der Rest der Gabel super. Ich durfte mal die Fox XTT fahren und war von der Arbeitsweise ueberhaupt nicht ueberzeugt  , da sie meiner Meinung nach nicht das tat was sie soll: sensibel auf Bodenunebenheiten reagieren und bei langen Schwingungen (Wiegetritt)  zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swatch-team (6. Juli 2006)

*@Bond007* Ja die Fox Variante ist die teuerste - wobei mein Händler mir noch nen guten Rabatt gewährt hat - was die weitere Liefermöglichkeit angeht müsst ich mal nachfragen

*@Bonzai1982/Bond007* Ist nicht die werkseitig verbaute Scheibenbremse - habe bei meinem Händler noch nen kostenlosen Umbau auf die größte Variante rausgehandelt - leider war der Adapter für die Hintere falsch geliefert worden - deshalb momentan "nur" die 160er Scheibe


----------



## fatz (6. Juli 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> ..Eigenbau Spritzschutz für Daempfer


wie hast du's gemacht?
hab einfach 10cm alten fahradschlauch laengs aufgeschnitten und mitm kabelbinder am 
daempfer festgemacht. 
einfach, billig, kaum zu sehen und gut zugaenglich zum putzen und schmieren....


----------



## bernd e (6. Juli 2006)

Wie versprochen, Bilder kommen noch.
Hab nen alten Fahrradschlauch vor die Querstrebe (Sitzstrebe) nach unten an die Kettenstrebe gemacht und oben aus nem alten Kanister ein Spritzschutz mit Kabelbinder angebracht.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Besitzen denn die beiden (Stereo & Fritzz) nicht den gleichen Hinterbau bzw. Dämpfer-Anordnung - zumindest sieht´s auf der cube-site so aus?!



Aber das Pressverfahren bei dem Umlenkhebel des Fritzz ist ein anderes, erstens und zweitens wurden erst die Stereos montiert und ausgeliefert, da dieses Bike ja am häufigsten bestellt wurde ...

Bzgl. Spritzschutz, da Cube ja an einem Schutz arbeitet (  ) werde ich solange noch warten. Bin nicht so begabt was das handwerkliche angeht und montiere mir dann lieber ein vorgefertigtes Produkt.
Was aber nicht heissen soll das die "Eigenbauvarianten" nicht auch sehr gut ihren Zweck erfüllen werden 

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (6. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Pressverfahren bei dem Umlenkhebel des Fritzz ist ein anderes, erstens und zweitens wurden erst die Stereos montiert und ausgeliefert, da dieses Bike ja am häufigsten bestellt wurde ...



Okay, so im Detail kenn und weiß ich das ja auch nicht, mir isses halt nur auf
den Fotos aufgefallen, das es in etwa gleich aussieht - irgendwo muß es ja auch einen Unterschied geben, welcher sich ja auch im Preis niederschlägt.  
Dennoch müssen beide Varianten gem. den bisherigen Tests 1. Sahne sein!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juli 2006)

Ich wüsste es auch nicht, wenn es mir mein Händler nicht erzählt hätte.
Ansonsten sind die Bikes, was das Umlenkprinzip angeht, gleich. Da hast du recht.

Jupp, das will ich aber auch schwer meinen 

Kann es kaum noch abwarten !!!!!!!!!!!!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (7. Juli 2006)

So, jetza heißt´s nur noch Daumen drücken, das ich mein Scott an diesem WE
oder Anfang nächster Woche an einen der 3-4 Interessenten verkaufen kann,
danach werd ich gleich bei meinem Händler im Nachbarort durchklingeln und mich nach dem Stand der neuen Cube-Modelle erkundigen...ganz vielleicht hat
er ja das passende für mich dabei. Dann muß nur noch der Preis stimmen!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2006)

Na dann drückei ich dir auf jeden Fall schonmal die Daumen ... 

LAex


----------



## MTB-Max (7. Juli 2006)

so, erstmal glückwunsch zu den ganzen schönen bikes , meins kommt nächste woche sicher 
heut lag bei mir die mountain bike im briefkasten, ich glaub das warten auf die neuen umlenkhebel hat sich gelohnt. der stw-wert spricht hier für sich und anscheinend hat cube auch auf das im letzten biketest kritisierte zu hohe cockpit reagiert. die werden ja jetzt mit dem vector ausgeliefert, soweit ich das beurteilen kann


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2006)

Na das fretu mich für dich wenn du dein Bike dann hast.
...
Das Stereo wurde doch schon immer mit dem Syntace Vector Lowrider ausgeliefert??? Oder täusche ich mich da etwa?
Das Frtizz kriegt den Vector DH und das Stereo den Lowrider ... steht sogar im Katalog drin ....

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (7. Juli 2006)

Und wieder Neuigkeiten zum Stereo, nach einem Anruf beim Händler teilte mir
dieser vor knapp 30 Minuten mit, das er gestern das *1. Stereo in 22"*
bekommen hat, allerdings momentan nur dieses...daher werd ich entweder heut oder morg´n das Teil mir anseh´n, die Größe wär eh nix für mich, da müsst ich ja ein 2-Meter-Mensch sein!


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> nochwas, was mir gerade in den sinn kommt: laut der cube-page und dem katalog sollte
> unser austattungsvariante (juicy 7) mavic-naben haben. es sind aber xt drin.
> sebastian, kannst du da was dazu sagen?
> mir waere etwas industiegelagertes deutlich lieber als der konusmist.



Hi

also da ist auf der Page ein Fehler. Die mavi naben gibt es ja nicht einzeln, bzw würden gar nicht uz dne SOS felgen passen. Habs gleich an unseren webmaster weitergeleitet! danke für dein Verständnis. apropos bin die xT selber 2,5 Jahre im BCR gefahren und hält immer noch.

mfg

sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2006)

Alter Schwede 22" ???? Das kann doch kein Mensch anständig fahren ....

Alex


----------



## sowieso (7. Juli 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> mfg
> 
> sebastian



Hallo Sebastian,

da jetzt die Auslieferung der Serienmodelle STEREO/STING/FRITZ ansteht, wäre es toll wann Du für uns nochmal zusammenfassen könntest, wie die Serienmodelle sich gegenüber den Bikes, die der Fachpresse zum testen überlassen wurden, unterscheiden, besonders
das Fahrwerk und Federelemente betreffend. 

Danke, sowieso


----------



## marty7 (7. Juli 2006)

Soeben ist ein Stereo in Titan und Fox/Juicy/Sram Ausstattung bei uns in 20"Zoll eingetrudelt!!! Bei uns heisst Lucky Bike in Düsseldorf 

Wer also noch eines sucht bitte vorbeikommen 

Greetz 

Marty

Team Lucky Bike


----------



## MTB-Max (7. Juli 2006)

hhhm eine frage komt mir noch: am anfang wurde ja im thread gesagt, dass das stereo nur mit fox rp3 ausgelifert wird, aber auf der cube hompage taucht imer noch die variante mit mc3.r auf  irgendwie verwirrend das ganze. weiss da jemand bescheid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Juli 2006)

Du hast doch auch die aktuelle MTB?? Da steht jetzt z.B. drin das aktuell "nur" der Manitou Swinger 3-Way verbaut wird und kein Fox .... soweit auch bis dahin meine Info.

Alex


----------



## marty7 (7. Juli 2006)

Unseres ist mit Fox RP 3 Dämpfer gekommen...


----------



## Bond007 (7. Juli 2006)

Wenn alles klappt, bin ich ab *Sonntag* bike-less, einer der Interessenten kommt vorbei und würd´s dann gleich mitnehmen - somit müsst
ich mich dann gleich dem Nachfolge-Bike widmen.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2006)

sowieso schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> da jetzt die Auslieferung der Serienmodelle STEREO/STING/FRITZ ansteht, wäre es toll wann Du für uns nochmal zusammenfassen könntest, wie die Serienmodelle sich gegenüber den Bikes, die der Fachpresse zum testen überlassen wurden, unterscheiden, besonders
> das Fahrwerk und Federelemente betreffend.
> ...



Hi 

Also am Fahrwerk hat sich nichts geändert. Nur bei dem Sting  Test in der Bike vor einigen Monaten war, wie man an den STW werten erkennen konnte, noch nicht unsere neueste Lagertechnologie mit dem besagten Steifigkeitszugewinn verbaut. Alle anderen Modelle ensprechen bis auf kleine Rahmendetails der Serie.
Zwecks den Dämpfern.
Sting: Fox RP3 oder Swinger 3 way
Stereo: Fox rP3 ( Der Manitou dämpfer war deswegen im MB Test weil wir ncoh keine RP3s mit Winkeladapter auf Lager hatten)
FritZZ: Swinger 4way SPV Air

mfg

sebastian


----------



## Traillurchi (8. Juli 2006)

So nun ist es endlich soweit!! 
Hier ein kleiner Fahrbericht von meinem neuen Bike .
Vorweg,es gab keinen 16 Zoll Rahmen in Titanium"gold".Entweder auf unbestimmte Zeit warten oder das Schwarz-Silberne nehmen,so die Aussage meines Dealers,hab mich also für die 2te Variante entschieden und seit Donnerstag bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Bikes.
Konnte gestern auch schon eine kleine Tour durch den Wald machen und beschreib mal die Fahreindrücke.

Über die Funktion der Gabel braucht man glaube ich nicht mehr sehr viel schreiben.Sie spricht sensationel feinfühlig an und lässt sich dank Poploc bei Bedarf vom Lenker aus blockieren.Dabei kann mann mit dem Floodgate auch noch den "Restfederweg" bzw die Druckstufe feinjustieren.Ich habs eher stramm eingestellt da die Steigungen z.T. sehr steil waren und man so,so gut wie kein Wippen im Wiegetritt hatte.

Als Bremse hab ich die Liesl verbaut,in der standard FR Version.Diese ist,denke ich,erst bei 80% ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit da noch nicht vollständig eingebremst,was aber morgen,nach einer kleinen Rundtour bei Mittenwald,sicher der Fall sein dürfte.Für die gestrigen Umstände war´s allemal ausreichend.Sauberer Druckpunkt und wohl zu dosieren ist die Magura einfach eine super Bremse,die auch mit den silbernen Griffen hervoragend ins Gesammtbild des Rades passt.

Als Schaltgruppe hab ich die Sram X-9 genommen weil mir das Sramsystem einfach besser taugt,ist aber von der Funktion nicht besser oder schlechter als die XT der Konkurenz,also reine Geschmackssache.

Nun zum Hinterbau.        
Verbaut ist der Fox RP3.Obwohl ich schon auf das Poploc-Dual scharf gewesen wäre.Angeblich passt aber die Performance des RS MC.R nicht zum Hinterbau,was ich natürlich nicht beurteilen kann,aber ich weiss daß der Fox sehr gut dazu passt.Das Fahrgefühl über einen Wiesentrail war einfach überragend.Ohne störendes Wippen filtert der DTC Hinterbau alles weg was ihm in die Quere kommt.Auf steilen Ansteigen,im Wiegetritt,war schon ein leichtes Wippen zu spühren,was aber wirklich zu vernachlässigen ist.Im Sitzen wippt so gut wie nix selbst bei nur leichter Pro-Pedal Dämpfung.Eingesackt ist bei mir nix und ich hatte auch keine störenden Antriebseinflüsse.

Nun zu den weniger erfreulichen Dingen.

Ich hab mir den Nobby Nic in 2.40"bissl leichter als der Fat Albert" aufziehen lassen der auf trockenem Boden super funktionert,mich aber auf nassem Boden bzw Wurzeln 2 mal im Stich gelassen hat.Bin zwecks Setup dreimal den selben Trail gefahren und an ein und der selben Stelle einmal gestürzt"kam nicht mehr aus dem Pedal" und beim zweiten mal übern Lenker abgestiegen"war nicht eingeklickt".
Ich fahr die Strecke jetzt seit mehreren jahren und hatte an dieser Stelle noch nie Probleme.Hab auf meinem alten Bike den Albert und vorher den Black Jack drauf gehabt. Der B-J war nicht so der Hammer und der Albert völlig Problemlos bei Nässe.
Da gibt´s für die TA heuer noch was anderes. Warscheinlich den Albert.


2tes Manko ist das Gewicht.14,2 kilo inkl der 520er Pedale sind schon a bissl viel für das Bike in 16".Hab eher so auf 13.5 kilo getippt .Die 12,9 kilo,laut Bike sind wohl eher ein Wunsch und auch die gemessenen 150mm Federweg sind schlichtweg falsch.Ich komm auf genau 130mm,aber vielleicht gab der Vorserienrahmen bei denen im Test so viel her,meiner tut´s nicht und braucht´s auch nicht.


Fazit:Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Radl wobei sich das alles noch im Langstreckeneinsatz bestätigen muss.Ich werde heuer mit dem Stereo noch eine Transalp über die Dolomitten machen.Bis dahin hab ich noch knapp 2 Monate in denen noch viel passieren kann.
Sollte sich in der Zwischenzeit noch etwas ändern werd ich´s natürlich kundtun.

Foto online!!!

grüsse Daniel


P.S. Was mir immer noch sauer aufstösst,ist die Liefersituaton bzw die Informationspolitik seitens Cube.Ich hab mir das nur so lange gefallen lassen weil ich eh ausser Gefecht war "Arm ab".Meine Freundin braucht auch noch ein Fahrrad und ich bin mir sicher es wird kein Cube werden.Die konnte eh nicht verstehen wie ich mir das antun konnte.Ich hoffe für Cube,das sowas nicht öffter vorkommt sonst sehe ich schwarz


----------



## schlupp (8. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

Also ich habe jetzt auch endlich ein Foto von meiner neuen Waffe. 
Fahrbericht: Gefährlich schnell und macht richtig Laune!!!! 

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Grüne Fee (8. Juli 2006)

Dann is ja das Fritzz das letzte...  

Na Bonzai juckts schon?

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Traillurchi (8. Juli 2006)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt auch endlich ein Foto von meiner neuen Waffe.
> Fahrbericht: Gefährlich schnell und macht richtig Laune!!!!
> ...



so eins gabs doch neulich bei ebay oder


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,

und Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike. Scheint ja nun wirklich zu laufen ...



			
				Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> Als Bremse hab ich die Liesl verbaut,in der standard FR Version.Diese ist,denke ich,erst bei 80% ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit da noch nicht vollständig eingebremst,was aber morgen,nach einer kleinen Rundtour bei Mittenwald,sicher der Fall sein dürfte.Für die gestrigen Umstände war´s allemal ausreichend.Sauberer Druckpunkt und wohl zu dosieren ist die Magura einfach eine super Bremse,die auch mit den silbernen Griffen hervoragend ins Gesammtbild des Rades passt


Definitiv, die Louise FR ist einfach eine fantastische Bremse. Da stimmt alles, von Bremsleistung über Preis bis hin zur Optik 



> Als Schaltgruppe hab ich die Sram X-9 genommen weil mir das Sramsystem einfach besser taugt,ist aber von der Funktion nicht besser oder schlechter als die XT der Konkurenz,also reine Geschmackssache.


Meine Bikes werden in Zukunft auch nicht mehr mit Shamona-Teilen ausgerüstet werden. Was die Kette da für Sätze macht bei heftigeren Abfahrten ... da lobe ich mir ein schön steifes SRAM Schaltwerk.
Sicher, von der Funktion her ist ein XT-Schaltwerk nicht schlechter, aber eben was die Steifigkeit im Schaltwerkskörper angeht ....



> Nun zum Hinterbau.


Was soll man da noch sagen? So soll das sein 



> Nun zu den weniger erfreulichen Dingen.



Also die Fat Albert sind im groben Gelände einfach Top. Ic hfahre die jetzt 2 Jahre lang und hatte nie wirklich Probleme mit Gripverlust.
Sie sind mir zwar schon durchgeschlagen, aber das war auch im Bikepark und mit Sicherheit an der BElastungsgrenze der Reifen ....



> Fazit:Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Radl wobei sich das alles noch im Langstreckeneinsatz bestätigen muss.Ich werde heuer mit dem Stereo noch eine Transalp über die Dolomitten machen.Bis dahin hab ich noch knapp 2 Monate in denen noch viel passieren kann.
> Sollte sich in der Zwischenzeit noch etwas ändern werd ich´s natürlich kundtun.


Tu das, wir sind gespannt, respektive ich 

Vielen Dank für den jervorragend objektiven Bericht 


Und Alle die jetzt schon ihre Bikes in den Händen halten ...   Ride On !!!!!!!


@Grüne Fee: Jupp, alle vorhanden, bis auf meins .... aber was lange währt ........ 



Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (8. Juli 2006)

Heute Vormittag war´s bei mir auch soweit, hab dem Händler einen Besuch abgestattet, da er mir zuvor am Telefon endlich die erfreuliche Nachricht übermitteln konnte, dass das *Stereo* nun fertig im Verkaufsraum anzusehen ist.  Als ich´s dann live sah - Wahnsinn, erstmal die geile
Farbe, haben´s in dem *eloxiert Natural* geordert, allerdings war´s das
*Top-Modell* inkl. der FOX-Gabel. Alles sehr sauber gearbeitet und die Hinterrad-Schwinge sieht in Natura gleich viel heftiger aus, nicht so graziel wie
in den Presse-Fotos, da kann man´s scho ordentlich krachen lassen.  
Auf die Frage nach weiteren Bikes kam dann folgendes: Es kommen *ALLE* Größen rein, *ALLE* in der o. g. Farbe und *ALLE* mit der *Rock Shox-Gabel, Louise FR* - heißt also, ich werde sofort auf der Matte
steh´n, sobald´s eingetroffen sind...und dann gleich eins abstauben! 
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, das mein Scott morg´n weg geht, aber das sollte
unter normalen Umständen funktionieren.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Juli 2006)

Sauber ... ich hoffe für dich das das klappt 

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (8. Juli 2006)

Danke Dir, *Alex* - morg´n um die Zeit weiß ich´s dann zu 100% - dann
änder ich erstmal mein Bike in _bike-less_ um...


----------



## bikerunner65 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

Zitat Traillurchi:
 "2tes Manko ist das Gewicht.14,2 kilo inkl der 520er Pedale sind schon a bissl viel für das Bike in 16"."

Ich habe vor 14 Tagen mein Stereo abbestellt. Trotzdem bin ich an der Thematik noch interessiert.
(Ich habe mir ein Ghost AMR 9500 bestellt - kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche)

Jetzt aber meine Frage: Ist das mit dem Gewicht evtl. eine Fehlmessung, oder  ist das Gewicht wirklich mehr als 1 kg grösser als ursprünglich geplant?
Das Bike sollte ja eigentlich 12,9 kg wiegen. Da Traillurchi auch noch leichtere Reifen aufgezogen hat beträgt das Mehrgewicht wohl eher 1,5 kg. Kann das wirklich sein?

Gruss Udo


----------



## Bond007 (9. Juli 2006)

*@All:* Hab vor 30 Minuten mein Scott losgebracht - nun kann´s hoffentlich ganz schnell mit dem Stereo geh´n!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juli 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> Zitat Traillurchi:
> "2tes Manko ist das Gewicht.14,2 kilo inkl der 520er Pedale sind schon a bissl viel für das Bike in 16"."
> ...


Hi Udo,

das war glaube ich schon bei den Vorjahresbikes so, dass die Gewichte nicht ganz gepasst haben. Das Die BikeBravo teilweise stuss zusammenschreibt sollte mittlerweile klar sein. Aber die Händlerangaben was das Gewicht angeht sind teilweise schon etwas differenzierter als es in der Praxis der Fall ist. Viellelicht haben sie vor dem Messen nochmal das Gabelöl abgelassen und natürlich in der kleinsten rahmengrösse ohne Pedale gewogen .... ?

@Flo: Sauber. Dann werden wir ja in baldiger Zukunft noch ein hübsches Stereo hier gegutachten können.
Welches SetUp hats du dir vorgestellt? Evtl. einige Individualteile ??

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (9. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo: Sauber. Dann werden wir ja in baldiger Zukunft noch ein hÃ¼bsches Stereo hier gegutachten kÃ¶nnen.
> Welches SetUp hats du dir vorgestellt? Evtl. einige Individualteile ??



Nun, fÃ¼rÂ´n Anfang wirdÂ´s wohl aus finanziellen GrÃ¼nden erstmal bei der Serie
bleiben, aber vielleicht gÃ¶nn i mir zu Weihnachten oder fÃ¼r die neue Saison das
eine oder andere "Tuning"-Teil.  
Es wird vorauss. folgendes Stereo werden:
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn
*DÃ¤mpfer:* Fox RP3 (siehe Post von Sebastian weiter oben!)
*Bremse:* Louise FR
*Optionen:* K8 + G11
*Farbe:* Eloxiert Natural Titanium Finish
Preis: â¬ 2.349,00 - jedoch werd ichÂ´s a bissÂ´l billiger bekommen


----------



## schlupp (9. Juli 2006)

@:Traillurchi:

Das bei Ebay habe ich auch gesehen, aber meines ist erstens 18", hat kein Sram XO und ich habe auch keine Magura Louise Dran, sondern Shimano XT.
Ich war beim Händler meines Vertrauens! Da waren dann auch ein paar Änderungen drinnen.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## bikerunner65 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Alex,

Zitat Bonzai1982: das war glaube ich schon bei den Vorjahresbikes so, dass die Gewichte nicht ganz gepasst haben. Das Die BikeBravo teilweise stuss zusammenschreibt sollte mittlerweile klar sein. Aber die Händlerangaben was das Gewicht angeht sind teilweise schon etwas differenzierter als es in der Praxis der Fall ist. Viellelicht haben sie vor dem Messen nochmal das Gabelöl abgelassen und natürlich in der kleinsten rahmengrösse ohne Pedale gewogen .... ?

Die Angabe über die 12,9 kg Gewicht habe ich nicht aus irgendeinem Bikemagazin.
In der Spezifitkation des Stereos auf der Cube-Homepage steht das.

Natürlich ist die dortgemachte Angabe schon etwas älter. Sie stand schon dort, bevor die letzten Modifikationen hinsichtlich der Verbesserung der Steifigkeit durchgeführt wurden.
Nur fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, dass im Gegensatz zu ersten Planung (12,9 kg) das Teil jetzt tatsächlich 14,2 kg wiegen soll (und zwar mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic anstelle von Fat Albert, was bedeutet, dass das Stereo tatsächlich eher 14,4 kg wiegt).
Wenn es aber so ist, dass das Stereo tatsächlich so schwer ist, dann sollte die Angabe auf der Homepage korrigiert werden.

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass aufgrund der Modifikationen 1,5 kg Mehrgewicht herausgekommen sind.

Daher meine Frage an die Stereobesitzer: Was wiegt das Teil?

Gruss

Udo


----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> also da ist auf der Page ein Fehler. Die mavi naben gibt es ja nicht einzeln, bzw würden gar nicht uz dne SOS felgen passen. Habs gleich an unseren webmaster weitergeleitet! danke für dein Verständnis. apropos bin die xT selber 2,5 Jahre im BCR gefahren und hält immer noch.


halten ist nicht so die frage. ich hab auch xt naben an meinem hardtail. nur kann ich die
mistdinger alle paar monate aufmachen, saubermachen und dann natuerlich neu einstellen.
scheissgefummel! meine freundin hat industrielager an ihrem alten bike und die laufen 
einfach. ich faend 's gut wenn ihr da zumindest bei einer ausstattung eine industiegelagerte 
nabe haettet. ich werd die laufraeder auf alle faelle tauschen.

im uebrigen find ich es ziemlich seltsam, dass ihr meinem haendler erzaehlt habt, ihr haettet die mavic nabe nicht genommen,
weil sie nicht stabil genug war.....


----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher meine Frage an die Stereobesitzer: Was wiegt das Teil?


hab gestern mal einen ersten versuch gemacht das bike meiner freundin zu wiegen. also das
maedel auf die waage gestellt und die differenz zwischen mit und ohne bike errechnet.
waren 12.5kg. allerdings mit einem deutlich leichteren laufradsatz und racing ralphs.
mein stereo ist noch original. werd's heut mal wiegen.....


----------



## Bond007 (10. Juli 2006)

*@fatz:* Welchen Dämpfer besitzt denn dein Stereo - weiter oben
hatte doch _Sebastian_ etwas gepostet, das angeblich *ALLE* Stereo´s den Gleichen bekommen sollen?!


----------



## bernd e (10. Juli 2006)

Bei meinem ist das mit dem Gewicht auch so ne Sache da überhaupt nicht Original (Rohloff, Sun DS1 ...)

Das mit dem Dämper stimmt (zumidest bei mir), siehe Bild unten.

So das ist mein Bike:






Und das mein Eigenbau-Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer:





Jetzt hoffe ich nur es hat mit dem Bilder einfügen geklappt!?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Juli 2006)

Hey Udo,

ich kann es auch nicht glauben das das Gewicht so stark variiert.
Ich hatte mal ein Gespräch mit meinem Händler und der hatte auch gemeint das Cube diesmal ganz genau drauf achten will, das die Gewichtsangaben  (+/- ein paar Gramm) eingehalten werden. Da haben sich, wie schon gesagt, in der Vergangenheit einige diesbezüglich beschwert...
Wie fatz ja auch shcon geschrieben hat, kommt es auch in etwa hin, mit den 12,5kg Gesamtgewicht, bei der leichten Ausstattung.

@Bernd e: Sehr fein 
Die Rohoff wird das Gewicht sicher "etwas" nach unten ziehen, aber die paar Hundert Gramm ...
Funktioniert das gut mit deinem Spritzschutz? Sieht für mich fast danach aus, als ob der Reifen einen Grossteil des Drecks über den Spritzschutz hinweg schaufeln wird ... aber wenn es funktioniert ... Top !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *@fatz:* Welchen Dämpfer besitzt denn dein Stereo - weiter oben
> hatte doch _Sebastian_ etwas gepostet, das angeblich *ALLE* Stereo´s den Gleichen bekommen sollen?!


????
den fox float rp3 halt. wie alle. die manitous waren soweit ich weiss nur in den prototypen drin


----------



## Bond007 (10. Juli 2006)

*@fatz:* Sorry, aber wenn manche hier ihr Bike schon haben, kann man ja wohl freundlich etwas fragen, ohne gleich eine komische Antwort á la ..."halt" - ich selbst kann´s wohl leider erst in 2-3 Wochen seh´n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2006)

@Bond007:    he! komm runter. war ned boes gmeint. war nur etwas verwundert. 
offiziell (was immer das auch ist) gibt's das bike nur mit dem fox daempfer.

bin am sonntag uebrigens das erste mal eine runde gefahren (wegen gewitter an der 
kampenwand leider nur so 1000hm). fuer alle im suedosten ein tip: der reitweg von
aschau auf die kampenwand rauf. feine strecke zum fahrwerk aufwaerts testen.
war total easy mit dem stereo. frueher mit meinem hardtail war's der horror.


----------



## Astaroth (10. Juli 2006)

@fatz 
wenn es der Weg ist den der Moser im seinem Guide drinnen hat dann ist das wirklich ein sehr geiler Aufwärtstrail. 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Bond007 (10. Juli 2006)

Na paßt scho, *fatz* - bin´s eh scho aus diversen Foren gwohnt, anfangs
a biss´l komische Antworten zu erhalten.   
Freut mich sehr für dich, das deine 1. richtige Fahrt äußerst positiv verlaufen ist!  
Und ich kann mich ebenfalls freu´n, hab vor 5 Minuten mit meim Händler telefoniert, sobald die die 1. Bikes in den anderen Größen erhalten, bekomm ich
umgehend Nachricht, der Kauf ist jetza scho beschlossene Sache!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Juli 2006)

Sauber, dann werden wir alle Glücklich und zufrieden mit unseren Kisten über die Trails brettern ... 

Jupp, bzgl. Dämpfer hat der Fatz recht.
Aber stimmt schon, "offiziell" wird hier und da doch als sehr dehnbarer Begriff benutzt 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> @fatz
> wenn es der Weg ist den der Moser im seinem Guide drinnen hat dann ist das wirklich ein sehr geiler Aufwärtstrail.


yep! genau der. vor lauter 'wie-komm-ich-ueber-die-naechste-wurzel-und-steinepassage"
merkst du gar nicht wie du hoehe machst und wupp bist schon fast oben. mit dem HT
bist du allerdings vorher fertig, weil du fast nicht im sitzen fahren kannst.


----------



## Bond007 (10. Juli 2006)

Müssten mir mal glatt ein Stereo-Treffen organisieren!


----------



## bernd e (10. Juli 2006)

@bonzai: Der Spritzschutz hatte gestern seinen ersten Test bestehen. Ich muß zwar noch ein wenig Nacharbeiten, aber er hält den Deck echt gut vom Dämpfer fern. Darüber hängt natürlich Dreck am Sattelrohr, darf er aber auch, Hauptsache der Dämpfer hat Schutz. 
Vermutlich gestalte ich ihn auch noch etwas hübscher, aber bis dahin fuzt er ganz gut. 

Das Mehrgewicht der Rohloff gab die "Bike Sport News" mal mit 500 gramm gegenüber XT an.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Juli 2006)

Hui, das ist aber mal eine Kampfansage mit dem Gewicht. Sollte ich mal zu viel Geld übrig haben .....

Dachte nur wegen dem Spritzschutz, dass die Flugbahn des Drecks doch etwas drüber liegt und der Dämpfer von oben zugedreckt wird, aber wenn es funktioniert 
Muss ich mir mal was überlegen. Wenn du dein Endprodukt fertig hast, zeig es uns doch nochmal ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (10. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich mein Stereo bekomme, werd ich´s erstmal OHNE einem Spritz-Schutz Marke Eigenbau versuchen - wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb, war
der Dämpfer meines Scott´s ebenfalls mitten in der "Dreck-Flug-Phase" und
funktionierte *tadellos* - von daher denke ich, das es beim Cube auch
so laufen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traillurchi (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hab mein Bike jetzt noch mal gewogen und komme auf ca 13,8 Kilo
(Personenwage mit und ohne Bike) dabei schwankte der Wert um ca 200 Gramm.
Zu den Änderungen an der Ausstattung:
Vorbau :Syntace VRO Medium
Lenker : Syntace VRO Ecorizer
Reifen :Nobby Nic 2,40
Schaltung :SRAM X-9
Sattelstütze um 12cm gekürzt
Tacho :Sigma BC 1606L
Flaschenhalter: Tax Tao

Ansonsten die K8+G11 Ausstattung

Nochmal zum Gewicht:mir ist´s Wurscht ob da 200 Gramm mehr oder weniger dran sind,  geht schon in Ordnung so wies ist.


Hab Gestern die erste kleinere Tour (Moser 2 Tour 12 )mit 800 hm bei 33km gemacht und muss sagen das Bike ist saugut.
Steilste Auffahrt 15% im sitzen bei voller Pro Pedal Dämpfung immer noch sensibel und kein Wippen.
Beim Downhill gabs kein halten mehr.
Die Liesl ist nun gut eingefahren und hat  nochmal spührbar an Power zugelegt.
Der Reifen hat seine Arbeit auch sehr gut verrichtet,vielleicht musste man ihn erst a bissl anfahren.
Am Setup muss ich noch ein wenig feilen und dann ist´s echt perfekt.
War übrigens ne nette Tour mit nem schönen Singeltrail dem Sojernweg. 
Ein paar Bilder sind natürlich in der Gallerie zu sehen


grüsse Daniel


----------



## Bond007 (10. Juli 2006)

Hab noch eine Frage zur *Louise FR* - welche Größe wird denn ab
Werk am Stereo verbaut?  Hab´s leider nicht auf die Schnelle gefunden.


----------



## MTB-Max (10. Juli 2006)

180mm vorn und 160 hinten


----------



## Bond007 (10. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort, *MTB-Max* - die dürfte ja wohl für´n Anfang ausreichen, kein Vergleich zur Shimano XTR mit den 160er-rundum.


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2006)

Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> hab mein Bike jetzt noch mal gewogen und komme auf ca 13,8 Kilo


hab meins gestern auch gewogen (mit personenwaage unterm oberrohr hochgehoben)
und bin auf 13,7kg gekommen. hab die sram/avid-austattung mit der foxgabel.
es wird zeit, dass meine neuen reifen kommen, damit ich endlich meinen
anderen laufradsatz reinbauen kann.


----------



## Bond007 (11. Juli 2006)

Hab noch eine Frage zur *Disc-Größe* : Welche Größe kann man
nachträglich auf das Vorder- u. Hinterrad draufmachen, ohne was verändern
zu müssen? War gestern noch auf der _Magura-site_ , wo´s ja die Größen
von 160 - 210 gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2006)

ohne was veraendern gar nichts. neue scheiben und passende adapter brauchst auf alle faelle.
wenn die 180er von vorn nach hinten baust, kannst du eventuell den 180er adapter 
wierderverwenden. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Bond007 (11. Juli 2006)

Ich denk mal, für´n Anfang sollte die 180/160-Kombination ausreichen, vielleicht rüst ich später mal um, wenn die hintere Disc hinüber is.  
180 rundum wär natürlich schon besser, allein wegen der Sicherheit und der besseren Performance.


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2006)

so rein gefuehlsmaessig wuerd ich sagen das haut so ganz gut hin wie es ist. wenn nicht
werdet ihr das von mir wohl ziemlich bald hoeren. ich denk das mit den scheibengroessen
geht teilweise schon in die richtung potenzersatz  
bevor ich da einen haufen geld reinsteck, werd ich's erst mal probieren wie es ist.


----------



## bikerunner65 (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

@fatz
@traillurchi

Danke für die Gewichtsangaben. 13,7 bis 13,8 kg ist ein wenig mehr als ich gedacht hätte. Allerdings wird man auch damit noch vernünftig den Berg hoch kommen.

@bond007:
Das Thema Scheibenbremsen und deren Größe wurde schon mal diskutiert. Laut Cube ist hinten eine 180er Scheibe möglich. Vorne geht mehr. Allerdings sollte man beachten, dass die Fox-Gabeln (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) nur eine Freibgabe bis 203 mm haben (Bei der Juicy 7 ist das kein Problem - die Magura sind aber grösser (210 mm)).
Ob du trotzdem ne 210er Scheibe einbauen kannst solltest Du ggf. mit Cube klären.

Gruss

Udo


----------



## Bond007 (11. Juli 2006)

*@fatz:* Im Normalfall sollten die Standard-Disc´s schon ausreichen, da
geb ich Dir absolut recht, ich selbst werde wohl einen hoffentlich großen, positiven Eindruck von der Louise FR mitnehmen, im Gegensatz zur wirklich schwächlichen XTR von Shimano.   

*@Udo:* Bekomme an meinem Stereo *keine Fox-Gabel* , da mir der
Händler eindeutig zur knapp 300 Euronen billigeren Rock Shox geraten hatte,
FOX hätte angeblich in letzter Zeit mehr Probleme, was die Qualität und den
Service anbetrifft. Mehr als die 180er-Disc werd ich wohl auch nicht benötigen, da mein Gewicht eh unter dem liegt, was eine noch größere Scheibe überflüssig machen sollte.


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als die 180er-Disc werd ich wohl auch nicht benötigen, da mein Gewicht eh unter dem liegt, was eine noch größere Scheibe überflüssig machen sollte.


dann reicht dir die 160er hinten auch. da bringst eh nicht so viel dampf drauf.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz,

zu der Scheibengrösse:
Im Allgemeinen benötigt man für "normales" Biken nicht wirklich grössere Scheiben als vorne die 180er und hinten ebenso. Die Cube Rahmen sind hinten auf jeden Fall auch für 180er zugelassen. Die Vorderradscheibengrösse ist ja immer wieder abhängig von den Federgabelfreigaben wie fatz schon gesagt hat. Bei zu grossen Scheiben kann es sein das die Federgabel flext und dir dein Steuerrohr ovalisiert. Aber bei den Steuerrohrmaßen von Cube ... ich sehe da wenig Probleme.

Bin jetzt 2 Jahre lang die Julie (180/160) gefahren, am Lago mit 1,5h Bergabfahrten, DH im Bikepark ... also ich bin nachträglich überrascht was die Bremse mitmacht.
Jetzt ist an dem XC endlich auch eine Louise FR dran (180/160) ... ein ganz anderes und angenehm besseres Bremsen. Die Louise FR ist einfach eine Top Bremse. Nicht umsonst ist Cedric "C-Dog" Gracia die Bremse im DH-Wettkampf gefahren.
Bei der 2006er Louise FR kommt ja auch noch hinzu, dass die Scheiben Magnesiumbeschichtet sind, was nochmal ein Plus an Bremskraft bringen soll.
Ausserdem, mehr als blockieren kann das Hinterrad sowieso nciht. Gebremst wird vorne 

Fahr die Bremse dann erstmal richtig ein und ich wage zu vermuten dass du keine grösseren Scheiben brauchen wirst. Im Nachhinein kann man das immer noch verändern. Einfach die passenden Adapter und vòila ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (11. Juli 2006)

*@Alex:* Ich bin ja auch insgesamt 4 Tage am Lago mit meim Scott gefahren, bei jeder Tour ging´s oftmals sehr lange sehr steil runter und da 
fühlte ich spürbar ein Fading der XTR-Bremse, desweg´n bin ich auch nicht allzu flott den Hang runtergedüst, da ich einfach a biss´l Schiss hatte, das ich´s unten nimmer packe...am vorletzten WE ist mir´s aber genauso am *Herzogstand* passiert, am *knapp 25%-Gefälle* konnt ich´s einfach
nimmer abbremsen, bis beide Disc´s nur noch blockierten - einzigster Ausweg
war neben dem scharfen Kies ein relativ breiter Gras-/Gestrüpp-Streifen, wo ich dann kopfüber über´s Scott flog und zum Glück "nur" 2 Schürfstellen davongetragen hatte - mag gar net dran denken, wie des auf´m Kies geendet
hätte!   
Daher bin ich wirklich über die Louise froh, dass die dran ist!


----------



## craigfab (11. Juli 2006)

Hab auch 'ne Louise FR (180/160(glaub ich zumindest)! Kann ich nur empfehlen! Ist der reinste *WURFANKER*!
Allerdings rattert meine hintere Bremse! Keine Ahnung was das ist! Gibt's auch schon ein paar Statements dazu in diesem Forum (Techtalk->Bremsen)! Mein Händler meinte, dass das ein Louise fr Problem ist, nicht mal Magura kann das Problem lösen!

Greetz (ein glücklicher AMS-Biker)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *@Alex:* Ich bin ja auch insgesamt 4 Tage am Lago mit meim Scott gefahren, bei jeder Tour ging´s oftmals sehr lange sehr steil runter und da
> fühlte ich spürbar ein Fading der XTR-Bremse, desweg´n bin ich auch nicht allzu flott den Hang runtergedüst, da ich einfach a biss´l Schiss hatte, das ich´s unten nimmer packe...am vorletzten WE ist mir´s aber genauso am *Herzogstand* passiert, am *knapp 25%-Gefälle* konnt ich´s einfach
> nimmer abbremsen, bis beide Disc´s nur noch blockierten - einzigster Ausweg
> war neben dem scharfen Kies ein relativ breiter Gras-/Gestrüpp-Streifen, wo ich dann kopfüber über´s Scott flog und zum Glück "nur" 2 Schürfstellen davongetragen hatte - mag gar net dran denken, wie des auf´m Kies geendet
> ...



Ich habe von einem Klassenkollegen gehört, dass er am Lago auch die XTR Bremse gefahren ist und überhaupt nicht mit der Bremsleistung zufrieden war. Er hat dann Koolstop Beläge montiert und siehe da, eine viel bessere Bremsleistung war zu verzeichnen. Dies kann ich aber auch nur für die Julie bestätigen, da ich bei der auch kurz vor'm Lago die Originalbeläge gegen Koolstop ausgetauscht habe.
Die Louise FR ist da einfach um längen, ach was, Welten besser 
Eine Sorglos-Bremse eben ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (11. Juli 2006)

Solang die XTR´s nicht groß beansprucht werden, funzen die Dinger eigentlich
ganz okay, aber wehe man nimmt sie zu sehr ran...dann geht´s dahin, was ich
schmerzlich zu spüren bekam.


----------



## bernd e (11. Juli 2006)

@Bond007: ich komme aus dem Maschinenbau und da ist es für mich ein unmöglicher Anblick, wenn der Dämpfer im Dreck sitzt auch wenn er das ohne Probleme weg steckt. Mein Gewissen gegenüber der Technik läßt es eben nicht zu!?

Gewicht werd ich heute auch mal ermitteln und Kund tun.


----------



## Bond007 (11. Juli 2006)

*@bernd:* Ich kann dich schon sehr gut versteh´n - ich kann mich einfach nur wiederholen, dass der Dämpfer in meinem Genius sich in der gleichen Schmutz-Flug-Lage befand wie´s beim Cube auch der Fall ist.
Und es gab keinen Aussetzer oder sonstiges...okay, ich habe einfach auch die
Angewohnheit das Bike nach (fast) jeder Fahrt grob vom Dreck zu befreien,
somit konnte sich da bei meinem Bike auch nix festsetzen.  
Dumm isses halt leider nur, wenn unterm Fahren ein Stein oder sonstiges genau gegen den Dämpfer gelangt und er dadurch außer Gefecht gesetzt wird,
aber dann dürfte man halt gar net in´s Gelände fahren.


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2006)

so noch kleiner fahrbericht:
hab mir heut nach der arbeit noch eine kleine tour gegoennt. war jetzt nicht supersteil, aber
teilweise schon ganz nett und das stereo klettert echt gut. hab nie das gefuehl gehabt, dass
es mir gleich steigt. runter isses einfach eine wucht (250 hoehenmeter trail  ). nur die
foxgabel koennte etwas besser ansprechen. sie ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber von dem 
hochgelobten sauteuren ding haett ich mehr erwartet. also, wer sich noch eines kaufen will, 
auf alle faelle auch die revelation probefahren.
die avid bremsen funtzen soweit ganz gut. wenn man sehr langsam faehrt und stark bremst
hoert man ein schmirgelndes geraeusch. schein aber ok zu sein. bremswirkung astrein.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> so noch kleiner fahrbericht:
> hab mir heut nach der arbeit noch eine kleine tour gegoennt. war jetzt nicht supersteil, aber
> teilweise schon ganz nett und das stereo klettert echt gut. hab nie das gefuehl gehabt, dass
> es mir gleich steigt. runter isses einfach eine wucht (*250 hoehenmeter trail*  ). nur die



Das ist schon defintiv mehr als bei uns möglich ist ... 



> foxgabel koennte etwas besser ansprechen. sie ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber von dem
> hochgelobten sauteuren ding haett ich mehr erwartet. also, wer sich noch eines kaufen will,
> auf alle faelle auch die revelation probefahren.



Ein Grund mehr warum ich mich für eine schmatzende Italienerin (ich weiss, ich weiss, jetzt sollte ich sie wieder abbestellen  ) bestellt habe...



> die avid bremsen funtzen soweit ganz gut. wenn man sehr langsam faehrt und stark bremst
> hoert man ein schmirgelndes geraeusch. schein aber ok zu sein. bremswirkung astrein.



Bin kürzlich auch mal die Juicy Five gefahren und hatte so ein ähnliches Geräusch, die war aber auch noch nicht wirklich eingefahren.
Vielleicht legt sich das ja noch bei dir....

Alter Schwede, ich will auch endlich "berichten" ... jaja, Geduld 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (12. Juli 2006)

Man, Ihr macht´s einen auf das Stereo ja nur noch süchtig - hoffe sehr, das ich bald die erlösende Nachricht bzw. Anruf vom Händler erhalten werde.


----------



## Schluckspecht (12. Juli 2006)

@fatz: der trail klingt gut. bin immer auf der suche nach nem schönen, noch fahrbaren trail......haste da nen tip für mich?

und die geräusche schmeissen diese avid-viecher wohl fast immer, da spart man sich die klingel bei wandersleuten


----------



## fatz (13. Juli 2006)

Schluckspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @fatz: der trail klingt gut. bin immer auf der suche nach nem schönen, noch fahrbaren trail......haste da nen tip für mich?


bist du wahnsinnig? doch nicht hier oeffentlich  
im zweifel schau mal in den moser fuern chiemgau. da gibt's zwei sehr trailige touren.
rund um die wolfsschlucht und rund um den strehtrumpf (oder so aehnlich). sind beide
da in der kampenwandecke. ansonsten ist noch fahrbar uebrigens sehr relativ.....



> und die geräusche schmeissen diese avid-viecher wohl fast immer, da spart man sich die klingel bei wandersleuten


wenn du so bremst, dass sie das geraeusch macht stehst eh nach 5m....
das quietschen haette die hinterbremse von meiner freundin am sonntag auch angefangen.
imbus raus, bremssattel neu justiert und weg war's.


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

überlege mir ein Stereo käuflich zu erwerben, scheint ja doch eine gute Wahl zu sein! Gibt es in meiner nähe (PLZ 47669) irgendwo einen Händler der ein Bike verkaufen möchte? Oder gibt es immer noch keine im Laden??

MfG
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marty7 (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo Michael, es gibt einen allerdings in Düsseldorf (PLZ 40210) und der hat auch nur eines in 20 zoll und Titanium mit der Fox Ausstattung für 2299.-


----------



## Bond007 (16. Juli 2006)

marty7 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Titanium mit der Fox Ausstattung für 2299.-



Der Preis wär ja der Oberhammer, "mein" Händler hat auch nur aktuell die größte & teuerste Ausführung da, allerdings zum *LP  2.700,--* !


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

na das ist ja eine Reise nach Düsseldorf wert! Wo ist der Laden??

MfG
Michael


----------



## marty7 (17. Juli 2006)

Hi Michael,

Friedrich-Ebertstr.16 in direkter nähe zum HBf!

Greetz

Marty


----------



## Wuudi (17. Juli 2006)

@Bonzai:

Hast du jetzt eigentlich dein Fritzz erhalten oder immer noch nicht ? (war 3 wochen in urlaub also nicht mehr auf dem laufenden ...)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Juli 2006)

Hi Wuudi,

leidvolle Geschichte: Das Bike ist letzte Woche Donnerstag schon angekommen (bei meinem Händler), nur hat Cube einen falschen Laufradsatz mitgeschickt....Schnellspanner statt Steckachse.
Ich weiss, ich sollte nicht so kleinlich sein ... aber es passt ja sonst nicht.

Heute werde ich es abholen können, desshalb sitze ich doch schon auf dem Telefon 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefflieger0815 (17. Juli 2006)

@Bonzai1982: Na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß mit deinem Fritzz. Hast ja lange genug drauf warten müssen. Rock the Trails!!


----------



## Wuudi (17. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir viel Spaß !

Wir warten dann alle auf deinen Testbericht - heute nacht musst den schreiben


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Juli 2006)

Muchas Gracias, aber NOCH steht es nicht neben mir ...
Auf jeden Fall, das werde ich mir natürlich nicht verkneifen können 

Alex


----------



## bernd e (17. Juli 2006)

Auch von mir viel Spaß, ich hab ihn jedenfalls mit dem Stereo


----------



## $$$zed$$$ (17. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hat von euch einer mal 18" und 20" getestet? Ich bin 184cm mit einer Schrittlänge von ca 87cm. Bis jetzt konnte ich nur das 20" testen, alle anderen sind schon ausverkauft. Der Verkäufer meinte nur: "Die gehen weg wie warme Semmeln" 

Von Gefühl her fand ich es "etwas" zu gross.. Das 18" könnte dann aber schon wieder zu klein sein? Das 20" könnte ich sofort mitnehmen, aber ich weiss halt nicht...


----------



## Wuudi (17. Juli 2006)

Also ich hab das 18" getestet. Passte mir gut - bin aber 178cm und 83cm Schrittlänge. Von daher dürftest du genau dazwischen sein, also ein 19" Kandidat .


----------



## Matchstick (17. Juli 2006)

@ fubar2

Da haben wir ja was gemeinsam: Bin 180 und auch 87 Schrittlänge
Da ich eher mehr Wendigkeit bevorzuge, hat mir mein Händler zum 18'' geraten... Muss diese Woche kommen...

Hat schon jemand sein 18 '' bzw hat jemand Infos wann die kommen sollen?

Viele Grüße,
Matchstick


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Juli 2006)

Da bin ich mit meinen 190 und 91er Schrittlänge ja bisher der Grösste  Krieg ich jetzt nen IPod?????

Welches Bike in 18"? Stereo? Sollte auch schon bereit stehen oder nicht?

Zu meinem Baby ... natürlich muss es jetzt an einem kleinen Detail scheitern, dass ich erst morgen in den Genuss des Bikes komme .... Bremsadapter passt nicht .... und wird erst morgen früh da sein 
(ehrlich, ich könnte heulen...)
Nunja, muss ich mich halt nochmal 19h gedulden .........

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (17. Juli 2006)

Und du glaubst wirklich morgen passts ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Juli 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Und du glaubst wirklich morgen passts ?



Jupp ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (17. Juli 2006)

@Bonzai: Ich glaub für, Schaltung hattest du noch keine Fehlmeldung oder?
riesen respeckt das du so ruhig bleiben kannst, ich glaub ich würd vorm Laden Campen oder so.
Wünsch alles gute das du bald dein Baby hast


----------



## Bond007 (17. Juli 2006)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das es gaaaaaaaaanz schnell klappen wird, *Alex* !!   
Bin mal gespannt, *welche* Größe für mich am besten geeignet ist, tendiere rein gefühlsmäßig zwischen 18" und 20"...bin 1,86 groß - aber mal seh´n, wann mich mein Händler kontaktieren wird!


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt, *welche* Größe für mich am besten geeignet ist, tendiere rein gefühlsmäßig zwischen 18" und 20"...bin 1,86 groß - aber mal seh´n, wann mich mein Händler kontaktieren wird!


ich bin 1.87 (schritthoehe weiss ich grad nicht) und das 20er passt prima.

@alex: ich drueck dir die daumen.

noch n kleiner nachtrag zum stereo: bin jetzt mal ein paar richtig steile sachen gefahren und
mit eingefahrener gabel klettert das ding wie eine gams. besser als mein hardtail. ich bin ehrlich
begeistert


----------



## bernd e (18. Juli 2006)

War fast klar, daß sich die Warterei in Schwärmerei wandeln würde.


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin 1.87 (schritthoehe weiss ich grad nicht) und das 20er passt prima.



Der Händler meinte damals nur, das für mich die 18"er-Variante als Mindest-Größe sein muß, eher auch die 20"er-Ausführung. 
*Wieviel* "Freiheit" hast Du im Stehen noch zwischen Oberrohr?


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wieviel* "Freiheit" hast Du im Stehen noch zwischen Oberrohr?


muss ich heut abend mal nachschauen, aber bis dato keine negativen ereignisse


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Juli 2006)

Danke danke Jungs, euer Mitgefühl weiss ich zu schätzen 
Mal schaun was das heute gibt. Ich meine, warum sollte ich mich jetzt noch aufregen? Ok, ich will es, am besten sofort, aber nach über nem halben Jahr warten ......

Also das XC Pro hatte ich mir damals in 20" geholt, da für mich zu Beginn das Tourenfahren im Vordergrund stand (und ich ja auch nicht wirklich klein bin). Mittlerweile, was meine Fahrerische Entwicklung angeht, wäre ich über eine verspieltere Grösse à la 18" froh. Nicht das es nicht wendig und spielerisch um die Kurven geht und den Hang hinab, aber man hat doch etwas mehr Bike zu wuchten ...

Also, Flo, gaaaanz wichtig: testen, in beiden Grössen und bewusst sein wie verspielt es für dich sein soll ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Flo, gaaaanz wichtig: testen, in beiden Grössen und bewusst sein wie verspielt es für dich sein soll ...
> Gruss Alex



Genau *deswegen* will ich beide Größen richtig ausprobieren, nicht das
mir nochmal sowas passiert wie mit meinem Vorgänger-Bike!


----------



## aquarace (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

@fatz
freut mich zu hören das es super klettert.
Nach dem Test in der neuen Mountaibike (da wurde die klettereigenschaft nicht so gut bewertet hatte ich schon zweifel)
Also ich habe das 18" 50km weit getestet. Ich fand das Rad sehr sehr g...!
Was mir gar nicht gefallen hat war die Fox X. Da stimmt irgendwie das zusammenspiel mit dem Hinterbau nicht.
Also meine Entscheidung ist wenn auch ungetestet auf die Rockshox Variante gefallen. Zudem hab ich keinen Bock auf 100,-- Service im Jahr.(Fox)
Was gibt es den noch für Dämpfervarianten. Den der Hinterbau braucht meiner Meinung nach kein Pro Pedal.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Andy,

an Dämpfervarianten, zumnidest von Cube verbaute, wirst du um den RP3 nicht rumkommen.
Wie Sebastian ein paar Seiten vorher schon bestätigt hat, wird es das Stereo ab Werk nur mit dem Fox Dämpfer geben.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## aquarace (18. Juli 2006)

Wenigstens kommt man um die Gabel rum!
Muß der Dämpfer auch für 100,-- im Jahr zum Service?


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2006)

die tests (zumal die in der mb) sind eh fuer'n a...


			
				aquarace schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es den noch für Dämpfervarianten. Den der Hinterbau braucht meiner Meinung nach kein Pro Pedal.


 wenn du mit varianten welche von cube
meinst: keine. 
allerdings find ich den daempfer ganz ok. wenn das pp offen ist spricht er sehr gut
an und wenn's zu ist, nur ein klein bissl weniger, dafuer wippt aber ueberhaupt nix mehr.


----------



## aquarace (18. Juli 2006)

@fatz
Wer Dämpfer ist schon gut, nur wenn der auch 100,--  Servicekosten im Jahr verschnlingt das ist das nicht so toll...

Was sagst Du mitlerweile zur Gabel?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Juli 2006)

Was das DÃ¤mpfverhalten angeht gebe ich fatz voll und ganz recht.
Ich habe ihn in meinem Eingelenker verbaut und bin voll zufrieden.
Selbst bei offenem ProPedal hÃ¤lt sich das wippen wirklich noch im Rahmen.

Und der Service ist ja nicht wirklich Pflicht. Wobei sich das zwischen den Herstellern nicht viel nimmt. Wenn mal eine Manitou zum Service muss, sind auch schnell 100â¬ weg. Mein Manitou QRL musste in den 2 Jahren (bis jetzt) nicht einmal zum Service und bis dahin musste er auch schon einiges mitmachen.
Also wenn du den Fox nicht heftigst Ã¼berstrapazierst, wirst du eine ziemlich lange Zeit deine Freude mit ihm haben 

Alex


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2006)

aquarace schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagst Du mitlerweile zur Gabel?


dass sie schlecht ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber supergut ist sie auch nicht. haette von dem 
teuren ding mehr erwartet. wenn du kannst fahr auf alle faelle die revelation probe. 
wenn die gut ist, zieh dir lieber fuer die 300eumel einen supergeilen laufradsatz raus
(so dt xr5.1 mit ringle dirty flea naben oder sowas...).
mal schaun, wenn die grantie um ist, bau ich mir vielleicht eine marzocchi rein. von der 
120er mx comp in meinem hardtail bin ich immer noch hin und weg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarace (18. Juli 2006)

So werd ich das auch machen!


----------



## aquarace (18. Juli 2006)

Also Revelation nehmen und dafür bessere Laufräder..


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2006)

vorausgesetzt die revelation ist zumindest genausogut..........


----------



## aquarace (18. Juli 2006)

Hab bis jetzt nix schlechtes gehört....werd Sie aber auf jeden fall testen wenn möglich..
Vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Erfahrungen mit der Gabel hier posten.


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

Habe die Revelation zwar selbst noch nicht ausprobieren können, der Dealer
aber meinte nur, er empfiehlt *allen* Kunden, die ein neues Bike - hier mal
das Stereo & Fritzz - kaufen wollen, auf die *FOX* zu *verzichten* -
die Rock Shox-Gabeln haben in den letzten 2-3 Jahren von der Qualität & Leistung enorm aufgeholt, kosten um vieles weniger und bieten fast die gleichen Ergebnisse wie die FOX-Teile.  
Desweiteren soll FOX vom Service & Zuverlässigkeit her ziehmlich nachgelassen haben, war auch ein Statement vom Verkäufer. 
Wenn er das so sagt, wird sicherlich was dran sein.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Flo,

was die gesteigerte Qualität der Rock-Shox Gabeln angeht gebe ich dir recht. Die sind mittlerweile wirklich sehr gut was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht.

Was den Service von Fox angeht, die werden ihn auch nicht mehr grossartig nötig haben, da sie ab diesem Jahr eine lebenslange Garantie auf die Dichtheit ihrer Gabeln geben werden. Klingt Arrogant, wenn es aber funktioniert, werden sich die Kunden den Ölwechsel sparen können.

Aber trtotzdem, wegen dem Preis habe ich mich auch für eine Italienerin entschieden und nicht die Titangefederte Fox ...

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

Hi *Alex* ,

bald kann ich ja an ungefähren Vergleich zwischen der Revelation und meiner Ex-FOX anstellen, wenn mein Stereo ankommt, hatte ja "nur" die Talas an meinem Genius dran (noch nicht die X wie aktuell beim ganz teuren Stereo),
aber dennoch sollte sie in etwa gleich funktionieren - ich geh zumindest davon
aus.  

Hier noch der letzte Test in der MountainBIKE-Märzausgabe ´06:

Testurteil: Die Revelation punktet mit top Steifigkeit, minimalem Gewicht und guter Pedalplattform. In puncto Fahrleistungen kann es die Rock Shox aber nicht ganz mit einem Fox-Talas-Modell aufnehmen. Dafür kostet diese Top-All-Mountain-Gabel aber auch deutlich weniger.  

*Gesamtnote: sehr gut*


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gesamtnote: sehr gut*


wenn man jetzt boese sein will (was wir hier natuerlich nicht sind) heisst das im zweifel nur, 
dass sie die testgabel nicht zurueckhaben wollten....
eine gabel uneingefahren zu testen ist sowie kompletter bloedfug.


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2006)

*@fatz:* Wie sollten wir denn das auch können... 
Dennoch höre ich aus verschiedenen Kreisen nur lobende Worte über die aktuellen Rock Shox-Gabeln - wiegesagt bald kann ich selbst den Vergleich
anstellen.


----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2006)

Fox vs. RockShox
hab bei mir die RS drin und bin die Fox mal gefahren. Ich persönlich war von der Fox entteuscht, da ich mir eine bessere Funktion erwartet hätte. Die RS spricht fein an, ist steif, hat Federwegverstellung, kann blockiert werden und der Restfederweg bzw. die Losbrechschwelle kann eingestellt werden. RS hat (wieder) einen guten Service und eine hohe Zuverlässigkeit. Was will man mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2006)

bernd e schrieb:
			
		

> Was will man mehr?


eine italienerin?  

sorry, das musste sein


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2006)

Na des hört sich doch wunderbar an, was *bernd_e* für äußerst positive
Erfahrungen mit der RS erlebt hat...somit kann man damit wirklich nix falsch
machen!  Und obendrein noch ein paar Hundi´s gespart!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> eine italienerin?
> 
> sorry, das musste sein



Dem habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

Alex


----------



## thto (19. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen
> 
> Alex



was geht ab mit deinem FRITZZZZZZZZ ?????


----------



## Wuudi (19. Juli 2006)

Stimmt gestern war's ja soweit, oder ?


----------



## lazybiker (19. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Revelation zwar selbst noch nicht ausprobieren können, der Dealer
> aber meinte nur, er empfiehlt *allen* Kunden, die ein neues Bike - hier mal
> das Stereo & Fritzz - kaufen wollen, auf die *FOX* zu *verzichten* -
> die Rock Shox-Gabeln haben in den letzten 2-3 Jahren von der Qualität & Leistung enorm aufgeholt, kosten um vieles weniger und bieten fast die gleichen Ergebnisse wie die FOX-Teile.
> ...



Hi Flo
mich würde mal interessieren wo du dein stereo bestelt hast, wohne bei dir um die ecke und wüsste nicht welcher der nächste Händler ist
greets
Felix


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2006)

rabe?

nur so ein idee...


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2006)

*@lazybiker:* Also *fatz* hat´s schon mal richtig beim Namen genannt!  Hab dort vorreserviert und warte nur noch auf den ersehnten Anruf!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juli 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ich komme gerade von meinem Händler ... und ich grinse immer noch 

Also da ist es, endlich (fast  ) fertig!!!














Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüne Fee (19. Juli 2006)

Und deswegen hast du hier so nen Aufstand gemacht?   

Ne, Spaß beseite, erstma Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und auf jeden Fall ma Happy Trails, wa?     

Greetz

Marcus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Juli 2006)

Ich und Aufstand ???? Da redest du von jemand anderem 

Vielen Dank. Ich bin noch am Setup feilen der Gabel, aber ich freu mich schin auf die erste richtige Testfahrt.

Alex


----------



## Wuudi (19. Juli 2006)

Ist die AM jetzt weiß ? Dachte nur die 66 ist weiss ?


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juli 2006)

*@Alex:* Was für Disc´s hast Du eigentlich drin, doch eine von Magura, oder?!


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2006)

Das Fritzz vom Alex ist wirklich ein extrem schönes Bike! Gefällt mir sehr gut, und in echt sieht es noch einiges besser aus, als auf den Bildern - durfte es sogar schon Probe fahren.
Gabel ist ne 66rc2x und soweit ich das sehe sind das die großen Magura-Discs!

Nice Ride!!!

FLO


----------



## lazybiker (20. Juli 2006)

@alex Also das Fritzz ist wirklich ein sehr nettes Bike geworden. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt. 
@bond
stimmt der hat ja die meiste Auswahl bei Cube
hoffe du bekommst es bald
darf ich dich fragen warum du dein Genius hergegeben hast. Ich stehe nämlich vor der gleichen Entscheidung Genius weg, Stereo her. Ich bin irgendwie mit der Geometrie des Genius nicht so 100pro. Hab ein S mit 175 weil beim M hau ich mir immer meine heiligtümer an. Und das S ist mir dann doch zu kurz. mal das Cube testen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traillurchi (20. Juli 2006)

@Alex auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fritzz   
sieht sehr geil aus

grüsse Daniel


p.s. und er kam doch und Du hoffentlich noch öfter


----------



## bernd e (20. Juli 2006)

> eine italienerin?
> 
> sorry, das musste sein



hab ich trotzdem  gleich drei mal (DJ im Fly. Circus, Super T im DH und die Freundin)  Die ersten beiden sind auf alle Fälle redliche Gabeln und ich war auch schon immer ein Fan von denen. Man muß aber leider zugestehen, RS hat wirklich einen guten Job gemacht mit den neuen 

@Alex: ein schönes Bike  und die Gabel funzt bestimmt nicht schlechter als die Fox!


----------



## bernd e (20. Juli 2006)

> eine italienerin?
> 
> sorry, das musste sein



hab ich trotzdem  gleich drei mal (DJ im Fly. Circus, Super T im DH und die Freundin)  Die ersten beiden sind auf alle Faelle redliche Gabeln und ich war auch schon immer ein Fan von denen. Man muß aber leider zugestehen, RS hat wirklich einen guten Job gemacht mit den neuen 

@Alex: ein schoenes Bike  und die Gabel funzt bestimmt nicht schlechter als die Fox!


----------



## fatz (20. Juli 2006)

@alex:  viel spass damit! du hast aber jetzt auch am laengsten von uns warten muessen


----------



## bernd e (20. Juli 2006)

Ich wünsch dm Ales auch, daß er am längsten Spaß hat


----------



## bikerunner65 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hatte kurz vor Auslieferung der Stereos aufgrund der x´ten Lieferverzögerung und der Kommunikationsproblemen mit Cube die Stereo-Bestellung stoniert.
Habe mir stattdessen ein AMR 9500 bestellt.
Am Dienstag ist es gekommen.
Gestern nach der Arbeit bin ich die ersten Meter gefahren (ca. 800 - 900 Höhenmeter). Strecke: Neustadt/Weinstrasse: HoheLoog, Kalmit, Hellerhütte.
Zu 80% auf Singletrails.

Fazit: Für die erste Fahrt mit nem neuen Bike ging es sehr gut.
Steile Rampen waren mit Gewichtsverlagerung auch mit voll ausgefahrener Gabel möglich. Habe allerdings Lenkerhörnchen vermisst. Damit ginge es noch besser. Abwärts: Ich grinnse immer noch. Allerdings bin ich vorher nur Hardtail gefahren. Insofern ist es wohl auch nicht schwierig mich diesbezüglich zu beeindrucken.
Jedenfalls ist das AMR 2 kg leichter als mein altes Hardtail. Aufwärts geht es mindestens genau so gut. Abwärts ist es ein Traum.

Wahrscheinlich hätte mir das Stereo auch gefallen. Das AMR ist aber gewiss kein Fehler. Ein direkter Vergleich ist leider nicht möglich. Vielleicht läuft mir aber irgendwann mal die 20" Version des Stereos über den Weg. Dann werde ich den Besitzer zu nem kurzen Tausch animieren.

Gruss

Udo


----------



## fatz (20. Juli 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe allerdings Lenkerhörnchen vermisst. Damit ginge es noch besser.


schaut aber auch supersch... aus. hab gestern mal testweise die von meinem alten bike
draufgebaut. schaut irgendwie aus wie eine texanische kuh  
werd's heut mal so fahren und evtl. fuer die alpenueberquerung uebernaechste woche
drauflassen, aber mittelfristig brauch ich da was, was nicht so bescheuert aussieht. 

vorschlaege?


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juli 2006)

lazybiker schrieb:
			
		

> @bond
> hoffe du bekommst es bald
> darf ich dich fragen warum du dein Genius hergegeben hast. Ich stehe nämlich vor der gleichen Entscheidung Genius weg, Stereo her. Ich bin irgendwie mit der Geometrie des Genius nicht so 100pro.



Hatte erst gestern Nachmittag nochmals mit dem Dealer telefoniert - Cub-Deutschland teilte ihm mit, dass es mit der Auslieferung noch eine Woche länger dauern würde als geplant - daher geh ich von Anfang August aus!  
*Genau deswegen* hatte ich mein Genius auch verkauft - *Geometrie* sagte mir einfach nimmer zu! 

*@bikerunner65:* Dafür kostet doch das AMR auch einige Euronen mehr als das Stereo, oder!?


----------



## rabl (20. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> schaut aber auch supersch... aus. hab gestern mal testweise die von meinem alten bike
> draufgebaut. schaut irgendwie aus wie eine texanische kuh
> werd's heut mal so fahren und evtl. fuer die alpenueberquerung uebernaechste woche
> drauflassen, aber mittelfristig brauch ich da was, was nicht so bescheuert aussieht.
> ...



Also ich bin auch vor ein paar Wochen von meiner Stereo Bestellung auf ein AMR 9000 gewechselt und habe mir da die Ergon R2M montiert. Sieht meiner Meinung nach ok aus und ist einfach super bequem.


----------



## bikerunner65 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

@fatz: Aussehen des Bikes mit Lenkerhörnchen? Eine Freundin hat mir schon angedroht, dass ich von der Stylepolizei verhaftet werde, wenn ich Hörnchen montiere. Allerdings gilt beim Biken für mich nur Eines: Es muss gut funktionieren. Wenn es mit Hörnchen besser geht, dann werden sie montiert.

@Bond007: Ja das AMR ist teurer. Hätte bei beiden Bikes nen guten Rabatt bekommen. Trotzdem war das AMR dann knapp über 600 Euronen teurer.
Die Ausstattung ist natürlich auch besser. XTR, XO, DT Swiss-Laufräder. Daher ist es auch ein Kilo leichter. Ich habe mit Pedale 12,7 kg gemessen. (20" Version). Ganz traue ich meiner Waage allerdings auch nicht.


Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabl (20. Juli 2006)

Die Ergon Griffe sehen schick aus, da díe Hörner durch die dickeren Handauflagen nicht so hervorstechen. Wem das immer noch zu viel Hörnchen ist, der kann die Ergongriffe auch ohne Hörner nehmen, was auch schon wesentlich mehr Komfort bietet.

Gruß, Rainer


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juli 2006)

*@Udo:* Dann beglückwünsch ich dich zu deinem Ghost sehr - hat ja in diversen Tests auch mit sehr gut abgeschnitten - wenn ich a biss´l mehrer Mittel übrig gehabt hätte, wär das AMR auch in Frage gekommen, aber der Preis war bzw. ist mir dann doch zu heftig!


----------



## fatz (20. Juli 2006)

bikerunner65 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Aussehen des Bikes mit Lenkerhörnchen? Eine Freundin hat mir schon angedroht, dass ich von der Stylepolizei verhaftet werde, wenn ich Hörnchen montiere. .


sag deiner freundin sie liest zuviel in der bildzeitung aeh mountainbike wollt ich sagen.
die stylepolizei ist mir sch...egal



> Allerdings gilt beim Biken für mich nur Eines: Es muss gut funktionieren. Wenn es mit Hörnchen besser geht, dann werden sie montiert.


seh ich auch so, nur wenn's zwei loesungen gibt die gleich gut sind, nehm ich die schoenere.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Moinsen Leutz und allen Vielen Dank für das viele Lob. Da wird man glatt rot

Die 66rc2x ist schon eine heftige Gabel. Ich werde mich erstmal an das andere Lenkverhalten gewöhnen müssen. Und eingestellt werden muss sie auch noch anständig...Aber nichts geht über eine schmatzende Italienerin  Der Hinterbau verhält sich momentan noch so wie ich es haben will. Ordentlich getestet werden auf dem Trail muss das Bike aber noch. Ich werde natürlich Bericht erstatten 
Die Maguras (210/190er Scheiben) sind auch noch nicht richtig eingefahren, aber das kommt noch.

Das Warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Ich musste gerade nach dem Aufstehen erstmal in die Garage und schauen ob ich das alles gestern nicht geträumt habe ... Fritzz und ich werden schon unseren Spass haben...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Maguras (210/190er Scheiben) sind auch noch nicht richtig eingefahren, aber das kommt noch.



  Ho Ho, gleich für die XXXL-Variante entschieden, da muß der Hintermann aber hübsch aufpassen, wenn Du mal kurz die Hebel antippst!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Die ist, woeit ich weiss, Standard an dem Fritzz. Zum Glück, denn alles drunter wäre eine Beleidigung gewesen.
Ich glaube so wie die Raceverhältnisse bei uns aufgeteilt sind, werde ich aufpassen müssen am Vordermann überhaupt dranbleiben zu können 

Aber was die Kontrollierbarkeit der Bremskraft angeht sind die Maguras Top.
Selbst die Gustav M, welche ja wirklich ein Wurfanker ist, ist noch sehr gut zu beherrschen.

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist, woeit ich weiss, Standard an dem Fritzz.
> Aber was die Kontrollierbarkeit der Bremskraft angeht sind die Maguras Top.



Weiß ehrlich gsagt nicht, ob die 210-/190er-Kombi tatsächlich Serie am Fritzz
ist!  
Aber von Magura hat man bisher eh nur äußerst lobende Worte gehört, von daher mach ich mir da wegen "normalen" Louise FR am Stereo überhaupt keine
Sorgen!


----------



## Flugrost (20. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß ehrlich gsagt nicht, ob die 210-/190er-Kombi tatsächlich Serie am Fritzz ist



...aber ich


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Jupp ... ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Juli 2006)

...noch wer?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Juli 2006)

Mein Händler hat noch eines verkauft.
Der Sebastian hat sich auch eines geordert (auf dessen Aufbau bin ich auch mal gespannt, scheint ja ganz was heftiges zu werden), aber ansonsten sind wir wohl erstmal die einzigen mit dem geilen Bike 

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ansonsten sind wir wohl erstmal die einzigen mit dem geilen Bike



 ...aber nimmer lange, vielleicht bin ja *ICH* der nächste Glückliche!


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2006)

so jungs war gestern mal wieder auf trail.
irgendwann hat der hinterbau das knarzen und dann klappern angefangen. beim nachschauen
hab ich dann feststellen muessen das die beiden schrauben an den hinteren gelenken locker
waren und sich eine gute umdrehung eindrehen liessen. muss sie heute mal ganz rausdrehen
und schauen warum, aber ich fress eine putzfrau samt besen, wenn da schraubensicherung drauf ist. 


*@sebastian: ich erwarte eine stellungnahme von euch dazu.*


----------



## bernd e (21. Juli 2006)

@fatz: wieviel km biste den bis her gefahren? Nicht das mir (oder auch anderen) auch noch bevorsteht.


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2006)

so 150km. muesst aufn tacho schaun. ist aber eh nicht so aussagekraeftig. m.e.
kommt es eher drauf an wie oft der hinterbau was tun musste. und da war ich schon nicht
so harmlos unterwegs.

im zweifel einfach die dinger rausdrehen loctite 243 drauf und wieder rein. ist eine sache 
von 2 minuten und dann ist ruhe. aufpassen, dass das zeug nur ans gewinde kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (21. Juli 2006)

Ui, danke für den Tipp und Hinweis, *fatz* - hat einfach Vorteile, wenn im
Vorfeld anderer "Tester" gewisse Dinge an den Tag kommen... 
Hoffentlich passiert nix Schlimmeres mehr! 

Gibt´s sonst was Wissenswertes während deiner Ausfahrt?


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt´s sonst was Wissenswertes während deiner Ausfahrt?


nix technisches: wetter sauheiss, trail supergut, jenbach kalt.


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> nix technisches: wetter sauheiss, trail supergut, jenbach kalt.



Sehr positive Dinge - so soll´s sein - hoffentlich hält da Sommer no seeeeeehr
lang an!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juli 2006)

Hey Fatz,

da wären wir wieder bei der Thematik: Neu-Bike .... aber das es nach so vielen "Kontrolldurchläufen" derart schnell auch bei den neuen DTC-Bikes passiert hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
Da werde ich auch mal drauf achten. Nicht das mir am Lago der Hinterbau eine andere Wegrichtung einschlägt als ich ... 

Alex


----------



## rabl (21. Juli 2006)

Es scheint leider auch ein Hersteller unabhängiges Problem zu sein. Bei meinem AMR 9000 hat nach 200 km der Hinterbau und das Tretlager zu knacken angefangen  und nachdem was andere berichten ist das kein Einzelfall. Da ich auch ein gutes Stück vom Händler entfernt wohne, muss ich jetzt wohl einen Samstag opfern, um es wieder in Ordnung bringen zu lassen. Auf jeden Fall sehe ich nicht ein das selber zu machen, auch wenn es vermutlich schnell gemacht ist. 
Ganz schön traurig bei so teuren Bikes!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juli 2006)

Aber in solchen Fällen bin ich dann wieder froh meinen Händler relativ nahe vor der Tür zu haben. Es geht dann einfach nichts über guten Service ...

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in solchen Fällen bin ich dann wieder froh meinen Händler relativ nahe vor der Tür zu haben. Es geht dann einfach nichts über guten Service ...



Und genau in solchen Situationen bin ich ebenfalls über meinen Dealer im Nachbarort froh, im Fall der Fälle dauert´s so keine 15 Minuten, bis des gute
Stück bei ihm steht.


----------



## frisco (21. Juli 2006)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage:

Wenn sich diese Schrauben lösen: Sollte man die einfach wieder anziehen oder muß man die dann zwingend rausnehmen, mit Loctite sichern und erst dann wieder anziehen?

Ich hab' nämlich das Problem bei meinem AMS. Telefonisch habe ich die Auskufnt von Cube erhalten, alle Schrauben am Hinterbau (auch die Dämpferbuchsen) mit 9 nm anzuziehen.

Danke und Grüße

frisco


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

am besten mit 9Nm und loctite.


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2006)

frisco schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich diese Schrauben lösen: Sollte man die einfach wieder anziehen oder muß man die dann zwingend rausnehmen, mit Loctite sichern und erst dann wieder anziehen?


im zweifel waren sie davor schon mit 9nm angezogen. was soll's bringen das nochmal zu 
machen? also loctite drauf und mit 9nm anziehen. dann bleiben sie's auch.

ps. hat wer eine quelle fuer einen vernuenftigen drehmomentschluessel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frisco (21. Juli 2006)

Aber um Loctite draufzugeben müsste ich sie ja erst komplett rausdrehen. Weiß nicht, ob es nicht besser wäre, das zu lassen.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## numinisflo (21. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> ps. hat wer eine quelle fuer einen vernuenftigen drehmomentschluessel?




Ich nütze schon recht lange den Drehmomentschlüssel von Würth, der hat einen Bereich von 4-20 Newtonmetern, was für mich und meine Bikes völlig ausreichend ist. 
LINK
dort habe ich ihn auch erworben.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nütze schon recht lange den Drehmomentschlüssel von Würth...



  ...ja Qualität hat wohl immer einen hohen Preis, da kostete selbst mein DM-Schlüssel für´s Auto bedeutend weniger!


----------



## numinisflo (21. Juli 2006)

Stimmt, finde ich auch recht teuer aber gehört irgendwie zu den Dingen, die ich für eine einmalige Anschaffung in einem Bikerleben halte und auch anderweitig Verwendung finden.
*HIER* ist er übrigens doch günstiger als bei Hibike!

FLO


----------



## pefro (21. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja Qualität hat wohl immer einen hohen Preis, da kostete selbst mein DM-Schlüssel für´s Auto bedeutend weniger!



was ja auch kein Wunder ist, die DM Schlüssel fürs Auto haben i.d.R. ja einen höheren DM Bereich und sind oft weniger genau, da kommts aber ja auf 1 NM oft nicht an / bei nem Leichtbaulenker hingegen schon.

Ich hab meinen Schlüssel im Motorradhandel gekauft, hat 4-20 NM und damals 30 Euro gekostet (bei louis) - kann mich soweit nicht beklagen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

frisco schrieb:
			
		

> Aber um Loctite draufzugeben müsste ich sie ja erst komplett rausdrehen. Weiß nicht, ob es nicht besser wäre, das zu lassen.


was sollte dagegensprechen, ne lockere schraube festzuziehen?


----------



## Bond007 (21. Juli 2006)

Werd mir dennoch eine kleine Werkzeugsammlung anschaffen, gerade sowas
für unterwegs, wenn´s einen dann doch erwischen sollte, ist man in jedem Fall
besser dran!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juli 2006)

Also der Drehmomentschlüssel vom Flo (bzw. Würth) hat uns schon so einige male ein korrektes Anzugmass gegeben. Bis dato hatte ich auch (zum Glück) noch nie Probleme mit sich von alleine rausdrehenden Schrauben.
Aber ich weiss wie böse und auch kostenintensiv sowas unter Umständen enden kann.
Also besser was gescheites kaufen und das dann auch für eine sehr sehr sehr lange Zeit nutzen können.

Alex


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2006)

also bin wieder aus meiner werkstatt zurueck. hab heute nachmittag wie angedroht die beiden
schrauben rausgedreht. war tatsaechlich schraubensicherung drauf, auf der einen sogar
soviel, dass der helicoileinsatz mit rausgekommen ist. problem: man kriegt die dinger 
nimmer rein. musste erst in werkzeugladen und einen neuen holen (60cent). das eindrehwerk
zeug hab ich mir mit der feile aus einer 8er schraube gebaut. jetzt ist alles wieder mit 
ausreichend loctite drin.
die frage die bleibt ist nun: ist der mikrige helicoileinsatz nicht schon etwas pfusch?
zumindest ist es eine nicht optimale aber billige loesung. m.e. sollte da ein eingepresste,
von mir aus auch geschraubte bundhuelse rein. allerdings ist das fertigungsrechnisch so
nicht so leicht. wenn, dann muesste man die schraube von innen reindrehen.
aber dazu soll mal der sebastian oder wer anderes von cube was sagen.

mein tip an euch: schrauben maximal 1.5-2 drehungen rausdrehen loctite drauf und wieder
rein. und das euch nur, wenn sich's lockert. ansonsten finger weg. das ist ueber dem
was der normale biker so zum hausgebrauch macht.

fuer alle, die jetzt noch wissen wollen, was ein helicoil denn nun ist: eigentlich so eine
art feder, die in ein in weiches metall (wie zb. alu) geschnittenes gewinde eingeschraubt
wird und in ihrem inneren dann ein belastbareres gewinde zur verfuegung stellt.

regt euch nicht zu sehr auf, so schlimm isses auch nicht. geht lieber biken.......

servus,
franz

ps danke fuer die links mit dem drehmomentschluessel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2006)

besser helicoil als gewinde direkt im alu. 
gibts auch.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juli 2006)

Hey Franz,

DAS allerdings ist wirklich nicht nett...also ich an deiner Stelle würde da mal bei Cube anrufen, ob denn das so zu sein hat. Nach so ein paar Kilometern kann sich doch nicht gleich ein Lager verabschieden?
Da würde mich ein Kommentar vom Sebastian (oder andere) interessieren. Obwohl der ja noch auf der TransalpChallenge unterwegs ist.

Ich mit meinen 2 linken Händen würde da wahrscheinlich sofort zum Händler rennen und um Hilfe schreien. Aber wenn du das wieder hingekriegt hast .... ich werde am Wochenende auch mal meine Schrauben kontrollieren, bevor es richtig wild wird.

Alex


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2006)

@alex: das lager ist ja noch ok. auch sonst ist nix kaputt, ausser dem 60cent gewindeeinsatz. 
ich hab nur etwas muehe gehabt alles wieder zusammenzukriegen und wollt euch davon 
abraten das auch zu machen. schliesslich muss man nicht unbedingt aus seinen eigenen
fehler lernen. die von anderen sind meist voellig ausreichend.....

was den haendler betrifft so haette ich da eher angst den das machen zu lassen.

@dubbel: schon klar, aber schoen isses auch nicht.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> @alex: das lager ist ja noch ok. auch sonst ist nix kaputt, ausser dem 60cent gewindeeinsatz.
> ich hab nur etwas muehe gehabt alles wieder zusammenzukriegen und wollt euch davon
> abraten das auch zu machen. schliesslich muss man nicht unbedingt aus seinen eigenen
> fehler lernen. die von anderen sind meist voellig ausreichend.....



Dann mal danke für den Hinweis.
Keine Angst, wie schon geschrieben, lasse ich von solchen "komplizierten" Aktionen die Finger 

Alex


----------



## frisco (22. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was sollte dagegensprechen, ne lockere schraube festzuziehen?



Nichts. Aber vielleicht spricht ja etwas dagegen, die Schraube erst noch ganz rauszudrehen nur um dann Loctite draufgeben zu können?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Juli 2006)

Also ... ich habe dem Fritzz heute ein wenig Auslauf gegönnt ... was soll ich sagen?
Leck mich am Ar*** ist das ein geiles Gefühl 

Zur Sache.
Das Bike ist, wenn der Hinterbau und die Gabel sauber abgestimmt und eingestellt sind, ein wares Wunder.
Berg hoch fahren macht einfach nur Spass, der Hinterbau bleibt schön ruhig.
Die 66 verrichtet hervorragend ihren Dienst wenn es um das ausbügeln von Unebenheiten geht und spricht auch sehr gut und direkt an.
Keinerlei "Schwimmgefühl" im Hinterbau (einfach supersteif) bei steiler Kurvenlage und auch der Grip der Bettys lässt keine Wünsche offen.
Mit der neuen Vorbau-Lenkerkombi (s.h. Bild) verschwindet auch das anfänglich träge Lenkgefühl (begründet durch das Gewicht der 66) und das Bike arbeitet super direkt und fährt dahin wo es hin soll.
Die Louise FR beginnt auch so langsam ihre Bremskraft zu entfalten und es macht nur noch Spass mit vollem Speed in die Kurven zu rauschen und kurz vorher anzubremsen.

Alles in allem ... ich bin mehr als zufrieden und freue mich schon auf richtig harte Trails und spassig flowige Strecken.

Hier also mal ein "kleines" Update.
Neu sind:
Race Face Evolve DH Stem
Race Face Diabolus Bar
Odi Oury Lock On Grips







Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (22. Juli 2006)

Dann haben wir hier ja wohl einen rundum zufriedenen Fritzz-Biker unter uns!!!   
Ich bin ja auch sooooowas von gespannt, wie sich das Stereo so fahren wird,
einen allzu großen Unterschied sollt´s ja nicht geben.


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2006)

frisco schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts. Aber vielleicht spricht ja etwas dagegen, die Schraube erst noch ganz rauszudrehen nur um dann Loctite draufgeben zu können?


vielleicht ist der mond aus käse... 
ich seh das problem nicht.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann haben wir hier ja wohl einen rundum zufriedenen Fritzz-Biker unter uns!!!
> Ich bin ja auch sooooowas von gespannt, wie sich das Stereo so fahren wird,
> einen allzu großen Unterschied sollt´s ja nicht geben.




Rundum zufrieden trifft es ganz genau.
Sicher macht das Stereo auch unheimlichen Spass ... wann ist es denn jetzt bei dir so weit?

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (23. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher macht das Stereo auch unheimlichen Spass ... wann ist es denn jetzt bei dir so weit?



...nun letztes Telefonat am vergangnen Mittwoch ergab nur soviel, dass die weiteren Anlieferungen seitens Cube um *1 Woche verzögert* erfolgen
sollen, gehe von der *1. August-Woche* aus.  
Aber die Zwischenzeit kurv ich halt mit meinem _Panzer_ als Raodi rum, somit kann ich mei Kondi verbessern und muß mich dann mit meim Stereo nimmer so plagen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Juli 2006)

1. August Woche ist natürlich hart.
Aber wenn du zumindest noch ein Bike hast auf dem du rumcruisen kannst ... besser als garnichts 
Und eine Quälerei wird mit dem Stereo sicher nicht entstehen. Ich bekomme das Fritzz bis jetzt  jeden Berg hoch, dann dürfte das Stereo eine Rakete sein ....

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (24. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Quälerei wird mit dem Stereo sicher nicht entstehen. Ich bekomme das Fritzz bis jetzt  jeden Berg hoch, dann dürfte das Stereo eine Rakete sein ....



 Na, ich hatte mit _Quälerei_ damit gemeint, dass der Umstieg allgemein von meiner alten Rübe auf´s Stereo nicht so heftig wird bzw. sein
soll. Sonst müsst ich ja quasi mim Biken wieder von Null anfangen, wenn ich
bis zum Eintreffen des Cube überhaupt nix mehr mach.


----------



## seibukan (25. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hat hier denn schon jemand ein Sting? Hab's neulich beim Händler gesehen - sieht absolut klasse aus in der Team-Lackierung (in Grün finde ich's nicht so doll)!

Und wie fährts - durfte leider damit nicht in die Prärie!

so long


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2006)

Hi jungs

Sorry war ja erstmal damit beschäftigt alles durchzulesen. Also alle Schrauben werden bei uns mit Loctide gesichert. Kontrollieren schadet aber nicht, sollte man ja bei jedem Bike ab und an machen. evtl wie oben erwähnt Schraube ein Stückchen rausdrehen und von hinten Loctide ins Gewinde und festziehen.

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. Juli 2006)

Hi sebastian,

bei mir hatte sich jetzt eine Schraube auf einer Seite des Umlenkhebels auch gelockert. Kurz festgezogen und es läuft wieder.

Alex


----------



## fatz (31. Juli 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> alle Schrauben werden bei uns mit Loctide gesichert. Kontrollieren schadet aber nicht, sollte man ja bei jedem Bike ab und an machen. evtl wie oben erwähnt Schraube ein Stückchen rausdrehen und von hinten Loctide ins Gewinde und festziehen.


hallo sebastian,
also loctite war da ziemlich sicher keins drin. das sieht anders aus. allerdings war auf den 
schrauben wohl von haus aus eine schraubensicherung drauf (fuer alle: man kann schrauben 
so kaufen). allerdings halt ich davon nichts, weil das zeug trocken ist und loctite halt fluessig
ist und in alle ritzen kriecht. 
ich hab uebrigens auch aussen unter den kopf loctite rein. bis jetzt isses fest.

ps. hab mir jetzt die ergon-griffe geleistet. kosten zwar echt viel geld, aber sind auch supergut und 
schauen lang nicht so bescheuert wie hoernchen aus.

servus,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (31. Juli 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> ps. hab mir jetzt die ergon-griffe geleistet. kosten zwar echt viel geld, aber sind auch supergut und schauen lang nicht so bescheuert wie hoernchen aus.



Kann man die auf einem Bild irgendwo begutachten...ich spiel mit sowas gedanklich auch rum?!


----------



## fatz (31. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die auf einem Bild irgendwo begutachten...ich spiel mit sowas gedanklich auch rum?!


noch nicht. ich schau mal was sich machen laesst........
wird aber ein paar tage dauern.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die auf einem Bild irgendwo begutachten...ich spiel mit sowas gedanklich auch rum?!



Hey Flo,

hat sich eigentlich jetzt schon was bei dir getan bzgl. Bikefindung und Lieferung?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (31. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Flo,hat sich eigentlich jetzt schon was bei dir getan bzgl. Bikefindung und Lieferung?



Mahlzeit *Alex*, nein bisher kam noch kein Anruf vom Händler, das es da
wäre...er hatte mir aber schon mitgeteilt gehabt (beim letzten Telefonat Mitte
Juli), das es insgesamt *mind. 1 Woche länger* dauern würde, ich gehe daher von der 1. oder 2. Augustwoche aus...aber jucken tut´s mich scho sehr, keine Frage!   

Damit ich aber net ganz aus der Übung kommen bin...mit meinem *Panzer* brav *jeden Tag*
ab Samstag vor einer Woche meine Road-Runner-Runde gedreht - hat bisher sichtlich gut getan - und
ich werd´s auch die nächsten Tage noch durchmachen, solang´s Wetter einigermaßen noch mitspielt!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Juli 2006)

Hi Flo,

schade, das ist mehr als ärgerlich. Bor allem bei dem momentanen Wetter.
Schon mit'm Rösch telefoniert? Was sagt er zu der Service Frage der Alternative? 

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (31. Juli 2006)

Servus *Alex* , des kannste aber laut sagen...vor allem kommst ja mit dem *Panzer* net so gut voran!    
Da muß i gleich mal in mein e-Mail-Account reinschaug´n, ob i auf meine Anfrage bzgl. des Rocky eine Antwort bekommen hab...allerdings steht schon
fest, das ich *net* des Ösi-Bike nehme, is mir zu riskant. Hab zwar durch
Zufall noch gestern in google an Händler gfunden, der 2 ETS-X´s verkauft, aber die Ausstattung wär im Gegensatz zum Stereo ziehmlich mau...von daher
wird´s wohl letztendlich das Cube sein!!


----------



## fichtelhills (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hab auch mein Strero bekommen... Bin echt super zufrieden mit meinem neuen Spielzeug  
Hab allerdings mal eine Frage. Wie weit kommt den die Skala bei allen anderen Besitzern einer Rock Shox Revelation Gabel raus?? Bei mir ist auf der Skala bei 115mm schluß  
Druck in der Gabel ist genau nach Anleitung eingestellt... Hab auch mal den Druck komplett abgelassen und noch mal neu befüllt. Auch nach schon etlichen Kilometern hat sich nichts geändert. Sollten doch aber 130mm Federweg sein.
Weiß jemand wie es bei seinem Bike ausschaut?

Danke


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Juli 2006)

Hi,

erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike.
Dazu kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen, aber es ist schon des öfteren vorgekommen das der tatsächliche Federweg um einige wenige Millimeter von den Herstellerangaben nach unten abgewichen ist.
15mm klingt in meinen Ohren aber doch sehr viel.
Kontaktiere diesbezüglich besser nochmal deinen Dealer und frage bei ihm nach, ob er sich die Gabel nochmal anschauen kann, bzw. ob er die austauschen kann.

@Flo: Eine schlechtere Ausstattung zu einem höheren Preis ist natürlich nicht immer sinnvol. Wobei so ein Rocky wirklich ein wunderschönes Bike ist. 
Evtl. doch über die emotionale Schiene mit sich selbst ausmachen. Denn Parts kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten. Denn wenn dir das Bike jetzt von der Optik besser gefällt, vielleicht ärgerst du dich im Nachhinein eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.
Ich habe die Warterei auf Fritzz ja auch nur ertragen weil ich mich in das Bike verliebt habe und es im Nachhinein nicht ertragen hätte, ein anderes als Alternative zu fahren ....

Alex


----------



## dubbel (31. Juli 2006)

gelöscht, weil erst anschliessend gegugelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (31. Juli 2006)

Probier mal den Negativ Druck zu vermindern, dann kommt die Gabel raus 

War bei mir am Gardasee sowohl an der Pike-Gabel vom Liteville als auch an der Revelation beim Elvox


----------



## fichtelhills (31. Juli 2006)

Ahh ja. Danke für den Tipp. 15mm sind schon viel nicht war. Aber dass mit dem negativdruck probier ich mal aus... 
Werd dann die Ergebnisse kund tun


----------



## Bond007 (31. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo: Eine schlechtere Ausstattung zu einem höheren Preis ist natürlich nicht immer sinnvol. Wobei so ein Rocky wirklich ein wunderschönes Bike ist.
> Evtl. doch über die emotionale Schiene mit sich selbst ausmachen. Denn Parts kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten. Denn wenn dir das Bike jetzt von der Optik besser gefällt, vielleicht ärgerst du dich im Nachhinein eine falsche Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.
> Ich habe die Warterei auf Fritzz ja auch nur ertragen weil ich mich in das Bike verliebt habe und es im Nachhinein nicht ertragen hätte, ein anderes als Alternative zu fahren ....
> Alex



So, hab von dem anderen *deutschen Anbieter* Antwort erhalten, hat mir
sogar Fotos zukommen lassen...da wäre noch ein sauschickes *ETS-X 70* in der Farbe *weiß-blau*, aus 2006, mit der X.0-Schaltung, Avid Juicy 7, Rock Shox Reba U-Turn-Gabel, Mavic Crossmax XL Räder und noch ein paar netten Details!!!   
Da warte ich noch auf die Antwort ab, die mir der Händler zukommen lassen 
muß!


----------



## Bond007 (1. August 2006)

...meine Vorfreude steigert sich so langsam aber sicher
stetig weiter - vor 10 Minuten bekam ich die Nachricht per Mail von meinem CUBE-Händler, dass die noch auszuliefernden *Stereo´s* gestern das Werk verlassen und in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen werden...wenn die Dinger zambaut sind, bekomm ich umgehend den erlösenden Anruf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatz (1. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> vor 10 Minuten bekam ich die Nachricht per Mail von meinem CUBE-Händler, dass die noch auszuliefernden *Stereo´s* gestern das Werk verlassen und in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen werden.


kann ich dir nachfuehlen. die meldung hab ich auch n paar mal gekriegt.....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. August 2006)

Hehe ... ich hoffe es für dich.
Eigentlich sollte dem ganzen ja auch nichts mehr ium Wege stehen, aber solche Nachrichten bekamen wir ja des öfteren 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (1. August 2006)

*@Franz & Alex:* In dieser Hinsicht kann ich mich auf den Händler zu 99% verlassen, was seine Antworten anbelangen...zumindest hatte er bis dato
immer recht gehabt, von daher denk ich, das es klappen wird!


----------



## fatz (1. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> In dieser Hinsicht kann ich mich auf den Händler zu 99% verlassen, was seine Antworten anbelangen.


kann ich mich bei meinem auch, ausser er gibt nur weiter, was cube ihm erzaehlt hat.
und da war bis vor ein paar wochen noch ein ganz dickes problem,  falls du das schon
vergessen haben solltest....


----------



## Bond007 (1. August 2006)

Nun, ich werd´s seh´n, laß mich einfach mal überraschen, ob die Woche no was passiert oder nimmer.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. August 2006)

Flo, wir machen es dir auf keinen Fall madig, im Gegenteil. Ich hüpfe für dich vor Freude auch einmal in die Luft wenn dein Bike da ist....
Aber wir wissen ja alle was Cube im letzten halben Jahr gebracht hat.
Aber wie gesagt ich drücke dir alle Daumen....

Alex


----------



## fatz (1. August 2006)

jo! wir wollen dich nur ein bissl aufziehen ;-)


----------



## sowieso (1. August 2006)

Drei Punkte (STEREO) wollte ich noch ansprechen:

a) Dämpfer: Es wird ja nur der fox RP3 ausgeliefert. In welcher der drei Einstellung fahrt Ihr den Dämpfer. Mich würde interessieren, wie sich die angepriesenen Eigenschaften das Hinterbaus (dual-trail-control ähnlich float-link) bei unterschiedlichen, auch offener" Einstellung oder "weicher" Befüllung des Dämpfers auswirken, auf Wippen, z.B. Wird das durch stärkere ProPedal Stufen noch verändert.

b) Gabel: (wohl am besten Sebastion)
Auf der Cube Webseiten taucht als Gabeloption für das Rahmenkit nur noch die Rockshox Revelation auf. Ganz ohne die Möglichkeit auf eine Fox Gabel find ich schon bitter, insbesondere da die Dinger echt ordentlich, und aber aftermarket total überpreist sind. Ideal wäre wohl die RLT anstelle der XTT. 

Sebastian?
Werden nach dem rush in 2006 die DTC Angebote für 2007 bis zur Eurobike weiter konsolidiert?

c) Hinterbau, Rahmen:  Fusion vs Cube 
Neben dem vielleicht noch besseren Verhalten und Reife des float-link ala fusion gegenüber der DTC Variante für Cube, bin ich noch ziemlich beeindruckt von dem angenehmeren Gewicht des fusion Rahmens. Optisch ist das Stereo in meinen Augen aggressiver und schöner.
Die Preispolitik von fusion schreckt schon  sehr ab.

Grüße, sowieso


----------



## fichtelhills (1. August 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

hab das Problem so behoben wie Wuddi meinte... Einfach den negativ Druck komplett raus gelassen und schwupps waren die vermissten Millimeter-Federweg der Gabel da. Darauf hin wieder den neg. Druck eingestellt und es passt.  

Wollte auch mal fragen welchen Druck ihr im Fox-Dämpfer fahrt. Ich fahr mit meinen 73kg bei Rahmengröße 20" ca 140Psi. Wie habt ihr eure Bikes abgestimmt?? Wäre für Infos dankbar...

Gruß

fichtelhills


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. August 2006)

sowieso schrieb:
			
		

> Sebastian?
> Werden nach dem rush in 2006 die DTC Angebote für 2007 bis zur Eurobike weiter konsolidiert?



Hi,

soweit ich das jetzt mitbekomemn habe soll es ausstattungstechnisch keine Änderungen für 2007 geben.
Einzig die Farbpalette soll erweitert werden.



> c) Hinterbau, Rahmen:  Fusion vs Cube
> Neben dem vielleicht noch besseren Verhalten und Reife des float-link ala fusion gegenüber der DTC Variante für Cube, bin ich noch ziemlich beeindruckt von dem angenehmeren Gewicht des fusion Rahmens. Optisch ist das Stereo in meinen Augen aggressiver und schöner.
> Die Preispolitik von fusion schreckt schon  sehr ab.
> 
> Grüße, sowieso



Das Gewicht meines Fritzz hält sich wirklich in Grenzen. Und optisch, nunja, die Fusions sind wirklich sehr geil, aber ich stehe auf die von dir angesprochene Agressive Form des Fritzz 

@Fichtelhills: Na dann kann es ja ab mit dir auf die Trails gehen...

Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer (Manitou Swinger 4-Way und 18") mit relativ wenig Druck.
Gerade mal 6,5 Bar in der Hauptkammer und 7 Bar im Ausgleichsbehälter und das Teil geht ab wie Zäpfchen ... der Hinterbau hat ja auch einiges zu schlucken 

Bei der Gabel habe ich die Druckstufe fast komplett rausgedreht. Die Zugstufe ist ca. 1/3 offen Luftunterstützung liegt bei knapp 0,5 bar.

Alex


----------



## fatz (2. August 2006)

sowieso schrieb:
			
		

> a) Dämpfer: Es wird ja nur der fox RP3 ausgeliefert. In welcher der drei Einstellung fahrt Ihr den Dämpfer.


wenn ich strampeln muss (also rauf) mit vollem propedal ausser wenn's gelaende heftig
ist oder wenn's runter geht. dann isses voll auf. die mittelstellung benutz ich eigentlich
nicht. ich fahr den daempfer mit 13bar (79kg nackich)
zum rest sagt dir besser jemand von cube was.

servus,
franz


----------



## Bond007 (3. August 2006)

...heute am frühen Nachmittag erhielt ich einen Anruf vom CUBE-Händler - Die STEREO´S sind eingetroffen!!!
Werd morg´n unmittelbar nach Dienstschluß dorthin fahren und einen Blick riskieren, evtl. nehm ich´s gleich mit oder hol´s spätestens am Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. August 2006)

das ging aber schnell! wenn man's genau nimmt ist das eigentlich total sch... die vorfreude
ist viel groesser, wenn man so lang wie wir warten muss


----------



## fatz (4. August 2006)

nochn bild von letztem sonntag


----------



## Bond007 (4. August 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> das ging aber schnell! wenn man's genau nimmt ist das eigentlich total sch... die vorfreude
> ist viel groesser, wenn man so lang wie wir warten muss



   Yeah, mich hat´s auch riesig gfreut, als der Anruf kam - werd heut nach da Arbeit gleich hinfahr´n, die passende Größe aussuchen und dann
wohl gleich mitnehmen!   
Nun, hab a biss´l über 4 Wochen ohne dem passenden Untersatz ausharren
müssen...mein alter Panzer hat wohl erstmal wieder ausgedient!  
Übrigens, danke für´s nette Pic - da freu i mi ja glei no mehrer, wenn´s in´d
Berge neigeh´n wird!


----------



## fatz (4. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, danke für´s nette Pic - da freu i mi ja glei no mehrer, wenn´s in´d
> Berge neigeh´n wird!


war von oberaudorf uebers hocheck zum sudelfeld, hinten runter und wieder retour. nette
tour und nur teilweise im moser...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. August 2006)

Flo ... hau rein.
Auch von mir wird dann wohl mal ein herzliches Glückwunsch angebracht sein wenn sich deine Warterei endlich ausbezahlt hat. Aber ich gebe Franz recht, so richtig leiden musstest du ja nicht, da würde für meinen Geschmack nicht genug Anreiz da sein ...  

Und Jungs, ich beneide euch um eure "Hausstrecken" ... sauerei, ich werde mich bei meinen Eltern beschweren, was denen einfällt mich ohne Weitsicht in so einem "Flachland" aufwachsen zu lassen.

Alex


----------



## fatz (4. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> FUnd Jungs, ich beneide euch um eure "Hausstrecken"


na 30km von daheim geht grad noch als hausstrecke durch. der flo als muenchner hat da
wohl mindestens 50 mehr


> ... sauerei, ich werde mich bei meinen Eltern beschweren, was denen einfällt mich ohne Weitsicht in so einem "Flachland" aufwachsen zu lassen.


mach das. kann nicht schaden.


----------



## mr proper (4. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Jungs, ich beneide euch um eure "Hausstrecken" ... sauerei, ich werde mich bei meinen Eltern beschweren, was denen einfällt mich ohne Weitsicht in so einem "Flachland" aufwachsen zu lassen.
> Alex


SHULTZ!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. August 2006)

Hehe, schade das meine Eltern gerade ca 6000km weit weg sind. Denen würde ich was erzählen. Ich verlange eine adäquate, bikebedingte Umsiedlung.
Am besten in ein kleines mediterranes Häuschen am Lago .... mit Rundumsicht über den Gardasee ....

Apropos, ich habe jetzt auch endlich eine geeignete Sattelstütze montiert, welche ich schön versenken kann ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen bzgl. der kratzanfälligen Oberfläche zu haben.
Bilder folgen, jedoch mit schönerem Hintergrund. Mir schwebt da der Dosso dei Roverie vor und im Hintergrund der Lago 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (4. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Flo ... hau rein.
> Auch von mir wird dann wohl mal ein herzliches Glückwunsch angebracht sein wenn sich deine Warterei endlich ausbezahlt hat. Aber ich gebe Franz recht, so richtig leiden musstest du ja nicht, da würde für meinen Geschmack nicht genug Anreiz da sein ...



Mahlzeit *Alex & All* - na, ich hatte echt an riesen Dusel, dass der Händler gleich mehrere Bikes von jeder Größe *rechtzeitig* orderte, sonst
hätt´s wohl sicherlich um einiges länger gedauert, dennoch isses wieder ein irre Gefühl auf am *richtigen Bike* rumheizen zu dürfen!   
Was heut gleich no beim Händler montiert wird: ein *drahtloser Tacho* -
das muß diesmal dran sein!  
...BALD GEHT´S LOS...YIPPI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (5. August 2006)

WIEVIEL PECH kann man so kurz vorm ersehnten Ziel noch
haben...da ging ich hocherfreut zum CUBE-Händler und ließ mir zuerst das *20"er-Stereo* bringen, welches sich jedoch für mich als *zu groß* herausstellte (selbst der Verkäufer war ziehmlich überrascht, dass das Bike soooo groß ausfällt!!!), dann ging er zurück in´s Lager und wollte mir das *18"er* bringen...tja und da stellte sich heraus, das genau dieses Bike irgendeinen *Fehler* haben würde, sodass ein Verkauf an einen Kunden
unabdingbar sei...der Händler will sich zwar gleich am Montag um einen Ersatz
kümmern, konnte mir jedoch *keinen verbindlichen Termin* nennen - also
heißt´s erstmal weiterhin PANZER-BIKE benutzen!!!!!!!


----------



## Bond007 (9. August 2006)

*WER* von Euch wartet denn ebenfalls noch auf sein *Stereo* - bin
ich etwa aktuell der Einzigste...kann ich mir net vorstell´n?!


----------



## Bond007 (9. August 2006)

...ja, es naht langsam aber sicher das positive Ende meines unglücklichen Laufes mit dem Stereo...vorhin kam die Nachricht vom CUBE-Dealer, das ein *neuer Hinterbau* in den kommenden
Tagen eintreffen wird und dieser dann an das "schadhafte" Bike verbaut wird,
sodass ich´s dann eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich abholen kann - hoffe auf Anfang bzw. Mitte *kommender Woche*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2006)

Na, ich wünsch Dir mal viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bond007 (10. August 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich wünsch Dir mal viel Erfolg!



Nun, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das ich des Stereo in der *33. KW*
abholen werden kann.


----------



## seibukan (20. August 2006)

Hi Flo,

hast du's jetzt immer noch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (20. August 2006)

seibukan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Flo,
> hast du's jetzt immer noch nicht?



   ...joa klaro hab ich´s in meim Besitz - seit nunmehr 1,5
Wochen und hab scho knappe *280 km* drauf...ein echt saugeiles Bike!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. August 2006)

Hi Flo,

na dann auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche zu dem nun endlich erfolgreichen Ride 
Ich bin schon auf deine Bilder gespannt....

Hier mal eines von meinem Fritzz und mir am Lago di Garda:






(weitere Bilder gibt es natürlich in meiner Galerie  )

Nach 2 Wochen Downhill und Trailriding kann ich definitiv sagen, dass das Fritzz in keinster Weise meine Erwartungen enttäuscht hat.
Einfach ein geiles Bike, wie spielerisch es sich durch die Kurven und über die Trails zirkeln lässt ... ich krieg schon Tränen in den Augen wenn ich wieder an die Abfahrten denke 

Einziger Punkt den es zu bemängeln gibt sind die Magura Stahlflexleitungen und deren Dichtigkeit ... sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Keinerlei Sturz oder Überbelastung, dennoch musste ich 3mal in die örtliche Werkstatt und habe schlussendlich die "normalen" Louise FR Bremsleitungen montieren lassen = funktioniert und hält dicht.
Danke Magura für solche Qualitätsware 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (22. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Flo,
> na dann auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche zu dem nun endlich erfolgreichen Ride
> Ich bin schon auf deine Bilder gespannt....
> Gruß Alex



  Danke, danke - hab´s ja bereits seit knapp über 1 Woche und bin
damit scho knappe 260 km gefahr´n...bereitet mir jedesmal irre viel Spaß, kein
Vergleich zu meim Vorgänger-Scott!  
*Pic´s* find´st hier in der Cube-Fotogalerie - müsste ziemlich weit hinten
sein - "Action"-Fotos kommen sicherlich noch bald hinzu!  
Werd das Bike bloß so nach und nach "individualisieren" - hab da scho einig´s
geplant, muß es jedoch meinen finanziellen Mitteln anpassen!


----------



## frisco (22. August 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Flo,
> 
> na dann auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche zu dem nun endlich erfolgreichen Ride
> Ich bin schon auf deine Bilder gespannt....
> ...



War Dein Bike zufälligerweise in KW 32 bei einem Bikehändler in Torbole wegen Entlüften? Hab' nämlich einem Mechaniker dort etwas über die Schultern geschaut, als er genau so ein Bike am Montageständer vor dem Laden hatte...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. August 2006)

frisco schrieb:
			
		

> War Dein Bike zufälligerweise in KW 32 bei einem Bikehändler in Torbole wegen Entlüften? Hab' nämlich einem Mechaniker dort etwas über die Schultern geschaut, als er genau so ein Bike am Montageständer vor dem Laden hatte...



Hi,

das ist gut möglich.
Erstens fuhr (soweit ich weiss) kein anderes Fritzz dort rum und zweitens war ich insgesamt 3 mal bei diesem Händler, da Maguras Stahlflexleitungen sich verabschiedet hatten. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen hat es Magura geschafft richtig miese Qualität abzuliefern. Aber der Händler hat mir die "normalen" Hochdruckleitungen montiert und die funktionieren einwandfrei.
Der Händler hat nicht schlecht an uns verdient, denn meine Kollegen hatten auch so ihre Probleme mit Bremse und Schaltwerk.

Warst du also auch auf Trailjagd am Lago? Was hat dich denn zu dem Händler verschlagen? Ich hoffe mal nicht wegen einem Defekt an deinem Bike...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## frisco (22. August 2006)

Eigentlich hat mich eine Alpenüberquerung dorthin verschlagen. Am Gardasee hab' ich dann noch ein paar "Toürchen"   unternommen (Tremalzo, etc.). Tremalzo war schon ziemlich genial, vor allem dann runterwärts die alte Ponale nach Riva...

Mein AMS hatte keinen Defekt. War nur an einem Morgen zufällig in Torbole ein wenig Shoppen und da ist mir eben dieses schöne Teile (Dein Bike) aufgefallen.

Die Welt ist klein...

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike

frisco


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für das Kompliment.

Sauber. Wir haben einige Alpencrosser getroffen.
Die berichteten aber zum Teil von ganz fiesen Wetterbedingungen, was den Spass natürlich nur wenig getrübt hat.

Der Tremalzo hat uns so in seinen Bann gezogen, das wir uns 3mal haben hochshutteln lassen (nach dem 2mal hat man sich auch an den Fahrstil des Drivers gewöhnt--Meckis Bikeshuttle) und den 421 runtergebügelt sind. Einfach fantastisch was man da oben für Aussichten geniessen kann und vor allem was für herrliche Trails.

Wem sagst du das, wobei Riva und Umgebung ja DAS Bikemekka schlechthin sind (neben Whistler BC  )

Vielen Dank und Grüsse zurück

Alex


----------



## frisco (22. August 2006)

Bzgl. Shuttle:

Ich bezeichne mich als "Tourenbiker" und daher war es für mich obligatorisch, den Berg auch raufzuradeln... Mir gefällt das raufradeln und sich Meter für Meter nach oben zu arbeiten mindestens genauso gut wie das "runtergleiten", auf jeden Fall aber besser als mit einem Bus nach oben gefahren zu werden. Einer dieser Shuttle-Busse hat mich übrigens bergauf überholt (Bin erst zum Ledrosee und von dort dann weiter auf Asphalt hoch geradelt). Aber jeder wie er es am liebsten hat.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. August 2006)

Wir haben uns auch 1500HM per eigener Muskelkraft den Berg hochbewegt. Nicht das du denkst, wir würden uns nur per Bus den Berg hochshutteln lassen. Aber die Abfahrt hat dann nicht wirklich Spass gemacht, da die Muskeln schwer und die Konzentration flöten war.
Hier bei uns werden auch in der regel nur Touren im allgemeinen Sinne gefahren, mit allem was dazu gehört. Berg hoch wie Berg runter (solange vorhanden).
Aber mit 20,5Kg unterm Hintern und nur einem Kettenblatt vorne (nicht bei mir, aber bei meinen Kollegen) ist das auch wieder etwas anderes ... s.h. Verweis "Konzentration für den DH"

Also wir fahren auch "normal" die Berge hoch, nicht wie du vielleicht vorerst angenommen hast.
Aber wie du schon sagst, jeder wie er mag 

Dann war das bestimmt der Meckishuttle...der fährt wie der letzte Henker...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## frisco (22. August 2006)

Na da muß der Shuttle nicht besonders rennen um mich mit dem Bike am Berg zu überholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverbike (23. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ein Neuling und verfolge schon lange eure Beiträge zum Stereo.
Nach lange Händlersuche konnte ich endlich selbst ein Stereo probefahren.
Leider mußte ich feststellen, dass das 18" fast zu klein und das 20" zu groß ist.
Das 18" finde ich einen Tick zu aufrecht. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Ich bin 1,85 groß (Schritthöhe:89cm)
Gruß
Silverbike


----------



## Bond007 (23. August 2006)

Servus *Silverbike* - hab mir ja vor nunmehr 2 Wochen das besagte Bike
gegönn, das *20"er* war mir zu groß, deshalb isses dann das *18"er*
geworden, bin 1,86 groß und find´s von der Größe super!


----------



## Bierkiste (25. August 2006)

Servus zusammen,

bin dieser Tage am überlegen, mir einen Rahmenkit vom Stereo zuzulegen.

Weiß jemand, ob dieser auch als reiner Rahmenkit(ohne Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) vertrieben wird? Wenn ja, zu welchem Preis?

Und paßt von der Einbaulänge auch ein Manitou SPV 3 - Dämpfer rein? Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?


Last but not least: Sind die aktuellen Stereos nach der Eurobike Vorjahresmodelle?


Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Ride + smile
Sascha


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. August 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bin dieser Tage am überlegen, mir einen Rahmenkit vom Stereo zuzulegen.
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob dieser auch als reiner Rahmenkit(ohne Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) vertrieben wird? Wenn ja, zu welchem Preis?



Hi und Servus,

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Das Rahmenkit, so wie es von Cube ausgeliefert wird, besteht aus Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze ... Aber ein kompetenter Dealer (ich hoffe deiner  ) sollte durchaus in der Lage sein, nach ein paar Verhandlungen, diese Komponenten durch die von dir gewünschten Auszutauschen. Zumindest war es bei mir so.



> Und paßt von der Einbaulänge auch ein Manitou SPV 3 - Dämpfer rein? Hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?



Ich kenne jetzt das konkrete Einbaumaß des Stereodämpfers nicht, aber wenn der SPV 3-Way genau die gleiche Länge hat wie der des verbauten Fox RP3, warum nicht? Der Durchmesser ist nicht grösser, bzw. nicht merklich anders, also sollte das passen. Du kannst auch einen etwas längeren montieren, dadurch hebt sich aber das Innenlager an und verändert die Geometrie. Dies dann doch lieber über die Rahmengrösse anpassen.



> Last but not least: Sind die aktuellen Stereos nach der Eurobike Vorjahresmodelle?



Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn man davon ausgeht das die Bikes für Anfang (und nicht Mitte ) 2006 angekündigt wurden und es auf der E-Bike mit Sicherheit nur andere Farbvarianten geben wird, kann man davon ausgehen ....


Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bierkiste (26. August 2006)

Hallo Alex,

danke für deine fixe Antwort, war in etwa das, was ich erwartete.


Ich werde mich dann nämlich mal mit meinem cube-Händler an den grünen Tisch setzen (aber erst nach der e-bike).
Als ich Do nach einem Stereo-Kit fragte, hieß es vom Händler nur: "Ist das der, von dem cube selbst schon so wenig hat?"  

Na ja, wird er dann wohl bestellen müssen.
Ma guckn, inwieweit die 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit eingehalten werden  

Zum Glück ist dann aber schon Winter und ich kann ganz allein und ungestört im Wald den Hobel ausprobieren  



Ride + smile
Sascha


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. August 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex,
> 
> danke für deine fixe Antwort, war in etwa das, was ich erwartete.



Hi Sasche,

Kein Problem.




> Ma guckn, inwieweit die 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit eingehalten werden



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ... 

Aber von Cube sollte es diesbezüglich keine Lieferverzögerungen mehr geben. Die Bikes sind alle da, bzw. die Produktion läuft in vollem Gange ....




> Zum Glück ist dann aber schon Winter und ich kann ganz allein und ungestört im Wald den Hobel ausprobieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ... Selbst im Winter gibt es so einige Freaks  die sich auch bei hoher Schneelage durch die Wälder schlagen ...

Viel Glück dann noch mit dem Bike und deinem Händler

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (26. August 2006)

Nachdem ich nun mein Stereo seit 3 Wochen mein Eigen nennen kann & darf,
will ich ein riesen LOB an Cube aussprechen, so wendig & agil wie dieses war mein Genius MC 10 nicht. Einzig allein - aber das wird sich
hoffentlich bald ändern - die *Shimano XT-Schaltung* find ich im Vgl. zur
XTR doch sehr "teigig" und träge, aber wiegesagt dafür gibt´s bald die SRAM
X.0, dann dürfte die letzte Sache ausgemerzt sein.    
Wenn ich viele weitere KM ohne Prob´s weiterhin zurücklegen kann, werd ich
das Cube garantiert lange Zeit behalten werden.


----------



## Bond007 (3. September 2006)

*UPDATE:* Mir war´n ja heut auf der Eurobike, da durfte natürlich ein Besuch auf dem Cube-Stand nicht fehlen...nun vom *Stereo* gibt´s mind.
1 neue Farbe (weiß mit neongrün/-gelb) - aber auch die anderen Cube´s sahen echt  aus, das *neue AMS* gibt´s nun auch in einem
ähnlichen braun-okka-Ton wie das Stereo, sieht in meinen Augen noch einen
Tick geiler aus als beim Stereo - insgesamt ein super Stand gewesen mit
geilen Bikes!    
Bin aber dennoch heilfroh & hochzufrieden, das ich mir das Stereo geholt habe, ist jedesmal ein Genuss zum Fahren!


----------



## Vegauner (7. September 2006)

hi,

hätte mal ne frage zum stereo, und zwar gibt es ja die zwei ausstattungsvarianten, das heist einmal mit der kompleten xt-ausstattung + luise fr + dt-felgen und einmal bei der zum teil sram-parts verbaut sind + juciy 7+ sos felgen.

welche von den beiden würdet ihr vorziehen?

und zu welcher von den beiden gabel varianten würdet ihr greifen, welche vorteile hat die fox bzw die RS außer vom preis?

bitte kruz begründen danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. September 2006)

Moin,

Ich bin einfach kein grosser Shamona-Freund mehr, nachdem ich SRAM gefahren bin ... Für mich persönlich bietet SRAM einfach ein besseres Schaltgefühl und die höhere Steifigkeit im Schaltwerk ist nicht abzustreiten. Desweiteren hast du währende dem Schalten mit dem Daumen immer noch einen Finger auf der Bremse, was bei Shamona ja nicht der Fall ist ....

Die Louise FR ist eine TOP-Bremse mit einer extrem guten Bremsleistung und hoher Standfestigkeit. Zu der Juivy Seven kann ich nichts sagen, sie wird hier im Forum aber sehr oft und gerne gefahren. Auch im extremeren Bereich...

DT Felgen sind schonmal ein Stück leichter (bei gleicher Stabilität) als die SOS - Laufräder ... meine Wahl wäre DT.

Federwegstechnisch nehmen sich die beiden Gabeln ja nichts. Hier zieht einfach der Gewichtsvorteil der Fox. Zu der Performance kann ich leider ncihts sagen, aber Flo, Franz und die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen werden dir da später sicher mehr Auskunfft geben können 

Ich  persönlich würde mit meinem Händler reden und ihn bitten, mein Wunschbike nach meinen Wünschen aufzubauen:
SRAM+Louise FR (oder Juicy 7, müsste ich erst testen)+DT LRS (komplett)

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (7. September 2006)

der alex hat schon recht. sram mit luise und dt-felgen waer das optimum. allerdings ist die
juicy auch nicht schlecht und die felgen waren mir insoweit egal, als ich mir sowieso einen
anderen lrs reingebaut hab, weil ich vom andauerndem warten von xt-naben die nase voll
hab.
die fox gabel ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht so gut wie man aufgrund des preises 
meinen koennte. mein tip: die revelation testen und ggf. die 300 tacken in einen leichteren
lrs (zb. ringle dirty flea mit dt xr5.1 vom action-sports) investieren.

servus,
franz


----------



## Bond007 (7. September 2006)

Bei meinem Stereo wird in der nächsten Zeit die *neue SRAM X.9 / 2007er* ihre Dienste verrichten, schaut optisch der "alten" X.0 ähnlich aus und hat fast die gleichen technischen Features drin.  

Meine "Umbauten" im Überblick, welche step by step durchgeführt werden sollen:

*SRAM X.9
*Race-Face-Kurbel Evolve XC oder DH
*HOPE-Vorbau inkl. Lampe (liegt schon bereit zum Einbauen)
*HOPE-Sattelschnellspanner
*HOPE-Nabenschnellspanner
*Syntace-Lenker in gold
*Ritchey-Pedale in schwarz/silber/gold-Optik
*Ergon Lenkergriffe (evtl. mit Hörner)
*SRAM-Kassette
*SRAM-Umwerfer vorne (bekomm ich von meinem Spez´l)
*goldenfarbige Kette
*Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Sattel
*neuer DT-Laufradsatz (aus der Cube-Aktion)

Das sollt´s dann aber auch auf langfristige Sicht hin gewesen sein...wird eh
alles ziemlich viel kosten - aber dafür sticht´s mit den Veränderungen aus
der Masse mehr raus!


----------



## fatz (7. September 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ergon Lenkergriffe (evtl. mit Hörner)


unanstaendig teuer aber saugut. hab die mit den langen hoernern.


> *SRAM-Kassette


dass die sram eine andere stufung hat als die shimpanso weisst du?
ich hab bei mir vom haendler auf einer 34er shimano tauschen lassen.


> *SRAM-Umwerfer vorne (bekomm ich von meinem Spez´l)


hat sram einen e-type?????


> *goldenfarbige Kette


poser


----------



## Vegauner (7. September 2006)

danke!!!!
ihr habt mir da sehr geholfen

morgen gehts zum händler mal abchecken was der da so zusammenzaubern kann


----------



## fichtelhills (10. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann nur die Rock Shox Gabel empfehlen... Super Ansprechverhalten und Performance bei wunderbarem Preisleistungsverhältnis. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Allerdings ist es sehr zu empfehlen den Dämpfer zu schützen!! Ich war jetzt auf meinem Alpen-X und der Dämpfer hat sich verabschiedet  
Kommt wohl daher weil die Fat Albert Reifen so viele Steine und Dreck an den Dämpfer schleudern. Sind richtige Verletzungen im Dämpferkolben. Ist total im Arsch. Musste deswegen meine Tour verkürzen und abändern  
Echt ärgerlich!! Außerdem hab ich zwischenzeitlich mal eine Schraube vom Hinterbau verloren (Hab ich glücklich wieder gefunden nach 1h Suche) und die Kurbel knackt und knarrt auch schon...

Bei so einem Bike hätte ich schon ein bisschen mehr erwartet. Aber gut, bin jetzt mal gespannt wie kulant Cube ist. Schließlich ist der Dämpferschaden ja Konstruktionsbedingt aufgetreten also nicht mein Problem.
Hat sonst noch jemand bisher derartigen Ärger gehabt oder kann ähnliches Berichten??

Gruß

fichtelhills


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (10. September 2006)

*@fichtelhills:* Hab heut Abend auch mit großem Schrecken feststellen
müssen, das wohl mein RP3 ebenfalls defekt ist, die Luft bleibt wohl nimmer in
der Kammer drin, sodass dieser beim Draufsetzen auf´s Bike sofort komplett
zusammensackt...hab jedoch *keine* äußerliche Beschädigung am FOX
sehen können, obwohl meine bisherigen Touren über größtenteils deftigen Trails führte!


----------



## fatz (22. September 2006)

um unsere megathread mal wieder zum leben zu erwecken:
in letzter zeit nervt mich ziemlich das geschepper der kette aufm trail. den spuren nach
schlaegt sie oben und unten an die streben der schwinge. da ist zwar so eine art folie drauf,
aber gegen das geklapper hilft die nicht viel. am vernuenftigsten waer wohl was gummiartiges,
wenn moeglich durchsichtiges zum aufkleben. der alte trick mit dem schlauchstueck taet's
zwar auch schaut aber sch....lecht  aus. hat wer n tip?

servus,
franz


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. September 2006)

Moinsen Franz,

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, ich empfehle dir die Variante "Teichfolie".
Schau mal meine Bikes an, die sind hinten alle mit Teichfolie eingewickelt.
Das einzige "geklapper" das noch existent ist, ist das des Umwerfers.
Die Folie ist robuster als jeder Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz und lässt sich auch hervorragend der ungleichmässigen Kettenstrebe anpassen (durch den einsatz von genügend Kabelbindern ).

Für etwas durchsichtiges wird man immer wieder auf diese Seite geleitet:
http://www.lackprotect.de/transparente_lacksch.html

Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber die Folien sollen ebenfalls hervorragend sein, allerdings auch nicht ganz billig.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (22. September 2006)

morgn alex,


Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, ich empfehle dir die Variante "Teichfolie".


so sieht das an meinem hardtail mit der schlauchvariante auch aus. nur das ding ist 
dunkelblau. da faellt das nicht so auf wie an einem goldenen stereo. zur not ging's schon, 
aber schoen ist was anderes.


> Für etwas durchsichtiges wird man immer wieder auf diese Seite geleitet:
> http://www.lackprotect.de/transparente_lacksch.html


ist n bissl duenn mit 0.36mm. das daempft das geklapper nicht genug. ich werd mal die 
jungs bei uns in der montage fragen vielleicht haben die eine idee.....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> ist n bissl duenn mit 0.36mm. das daempft das geklapper nicht genug. ich werd mal die
> jungs bei uns in der montage fragen vielleicht haben die eine idee.....



Da stimme ich dir zu. 0.36mm ist wirklich nicht die Welt.
Mein Kollege und ich sind auch schon die ganze Zeit am Suchen wo es denn eine mindestens 1-2mm starke, durchsichtige Klebefolie gibt.
Wäre schade um die lackierte Hinterbauschwinge des RMX und optisch kommt so etwas durchsichtiges wesentlich besser. Desweiteren lässt sich so etwas auch hervorragend als Unterrohrschutz verwenden...

Solltest du erfolgreich bei euren Monteuren sein, gib mir doch bitte bescheid. Würde mich nämlich sehr dafür interessieren 

Alex


----------



## fatz (22. September 2006)

hab was. 1.5mm silikonmatte. ist zwar nicht richtig durchsichtig, aber fuer an die obere
strebe sollt's tun. werde berichten.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> hab was. 1.5mm silikonmatte. ist zwar nicht richtig durchsichtig, aber fuer an die obere
> strebe sollt's tun. werde berichten.



Na das klingt doch schonmal sehr gut.
Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2006)

so jungs, es ist vollbracht. habe am mittwoch letzter woche mein schwarz eloxiertes stereo bestellt , und gestern mein ams pro verkauft. nun heißt es warten ... !!! hab vorhin mit meinem dealer gesprochen, und der liefertermin soll der 09/10 sein. hoffe es bleibt dabei. werde die nächsten 2 wochen halt mit ( wie hat es bond007 mal ausgedrückt ) meinem alten panzer unterwegs sein müssen.
ausstattung ist revelation , sram x9, avid juicy seven , sun felgen und rest xt.

fotos kommen sobald das "schwarze gold" sich in meinen händen befindet.

bohhh, voll zum kot... , wie soll ich nur die 2 wochen warterei rumbekommen ?

wie habt ihr das eigentlich monate ausgehalten ???

viele grüße vom "bald" stereo-fahrer

hoerman


----------



## Wuudi (25. September 2006)

2 wochen wartezeit auf ein stereo ? 

Ich glaub da musst dich ganz hinten anstellen und gaaaaanz still sein, wenn ich so dran denke was andere hier '06 gewartet haben 

btw. schwarz eloxiert ? Ist das eine neue 07er Farbe ? Gibt's denn schon einen Katalog ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2006)

@ wuudi

schwarz eloxiert soll für 2007 ofiziell aufgenommen werden.(hab´s allerdings auch nur hier im forum gelesen, aber stimmt wohl, da cube mir mein modell ja auch  zusammenbastelt ) es wurden aber auch , weil cube am anfang prob´s mit der goldenen elox. hatte , schon 2006 er modelle mit schwarz ausgeliefert. schwarz hat der lackierer ja schon vom reaction und ams pro drauf.

v.g.
hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. September 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so jungs, es ist vollbracht. habe am mittwoch letzter woche mein schwarz eloxiertes stereo bestellt , und gestern mein ams pro verkauft. nun heißt es warten ... !!! hab vorhin mit meinem dealer gesprochen, und der liefertermin soll der 09/10 sein. hoffe es bleibt dabei. werde die nächsten 2 wochen halt mit ( wie hat es bond007 mal ausgedrückt ) meinem alten panzer unterwegs sein müssen.
> ausstattung ist revelation , sram x9, avid juicy seven , sun felgen und rest xt.
> 
> fotos kommen sobald das "schwarze gold" sich in meinen händen befindet.
> ...



Sehr schön ... dann darf ich dir also mal zu dem Schritt gratulieren und hoffe du hältst dein neues Baby sehr bald in den Händen.

Gib dann mal ein Statement ab wie du die Juicy 7 findest....




Wuudi schrieb:


> 2 wochen wartezeit auf ein stereo ?
> 
> Ich glaub da musst dich ganz hinten anstellen und gaaaaanz still sein, wenn ich so dran denke was andere hier '06 gewartet haben



Nicht war? Da soll es so ein paar andere Idioten gegeben haben die doch tatsächlich über ein halbes Jahr gewartet haben 
(seht ihr? Ich kann schon wieder drüber lachen ...)



> btw. schwarz eloxiert ? Ist das eine neue 07er Farbe ? Gibt's denn schon einen Katalog ?



Jupp, Schwarz eloxiert wird es in der 2007er Reihe Offiziel geben.
Habe auch schon die Bilder bei meinem Händler im Katalog gesehen ... sehr schick !!!

@Fatz: Wie steht es um unser Bastelexperiment bzgl. Kettenstrebenschutz??? 


Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (26. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> @Fatz: Wie steht es um unser Bastelexperiment bzgl. Kettenstrebenschutz???


hab noch gar ned angefangen. am wochenende war ich nur aufm bike. das wetter war einfach 
zu gut und neue trails suchen macht einfach einen heidenspass.  

zur juicy: bin mit meiner halbwegs zufrieden. power ist ok. allerdings rubbelt sie, wenn ich 
nicht nach jeder waesche die scheiben mit bremsenreiniger putze. selbes phaenomen am
rad meiner freundin


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> hab noch gar ned angefangen. am wochenende war ich nur aufm bike. das wetter war einfach
> zu gut und neue trails suchen macht einfach einen heidenspass.



 definitiv...

Dafür kommt es jetzt ja erstmal wieder feucht vom Himmel, kannst dann ja basteln ... 



> zur juicy: bin mit meiner halbwegs zufrieden. power ist ok. allerdings rubbelt sie, wenn ich
> nicht nach jeder waesche die scheiben mit bremsenreiniger putze. selbes phaenomen am
> rad meiner freundin




Hmm, das ist allerdings merkwürding. So schnell kann ide doch keinen Rost oder dergleichen an der Scheibe ansetzen ???
Aber solange Premspower vorhanden ist ... es hat mich nur mal interessiert, da die ja gerne auch im HC-Bereich gefahren wird. Und man kann ja nie genug wissen ...

Alex


----------



## fatz (26. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> :Hmm, das ist allerdings merkwürding. So schnell kann ide doch keinen Rost oder dergleichen an der Scheibe ansetzen ???


rost isses wohl nicht. hab eher den eindruck, dass das wasser irgendwo oel mitnimmt.
bin da noch in der versuchsphase....


> Aber solange Premspower vorhanden ist ... es hat mich nur mal interessiert, da die ja gerne auch im HC-Bereich gefahren wird. Und man kann ja nie genug wissen ...


wenn's rubbelt nervt's gewaltig. da ist zwar dann die power da aber nicht mehr wirklich 
beherrschbar. na zumindest weiss ich wie ich's fuer den moment in den griff krieg. irgendwann
werd ich mal andere belaege reintun.


----------



## Astaroth (26. September 2006)

Servus,
konnte bei meiner Juicy 7 1900KM ohne Probleme fahren bis dann ohne jede Vorankündigung das besagte rubbeln auftrat. Also hab ich mal so ganz spontan die Beläge (Orginal) gewechselt aber ohne Erfolg. Da mir nichts anderes einfiel schaute ich hier im Forum nach ob ich der einzige mit dem Problem bin und was soll ich sagen ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem rubbeln an der Juicy 7. Die meisten hier haben dann Zubehörbeläge verbaut worauf dann das rubbeln weg war. Habe ich dann an meinem Bike auch versucht aber da war es noch viel schlimmer als wie mit den Orginalbelägen. Also die Zubehör wieder raus und die Orginalen wieder rein und siehe da ein paar scharfe Bremsungen und das rubbeln wurde weniger und seitdem ist es so gut wie gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Nun hoffe ich das es so bleibt.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Skymaster (27. September 2006)

Wusste nicht wohin mit meiner Frage...  (und nen neuen Thread wollt ich nicht aufmachen)

War vor kurzem bei nem Cube HÃ¤ndler und hab mir ein Angebot Ã¼ber ein Stereo 2007 mit Louise und XT machen lassen.
--> 2350 â¬

Was meint ihr??
Soll ich zuschlagen? 







.


----------



## KEN II (27. September 2006)

Wenn ich geil auf Stereo bin schalte ich einfach die Anlage ein und dreh auf..........


----------



## fatz (27. September 2006)

Skymaster schrieb:


> War vor kurzem bei nem Cube Händler und hab mir ein Angebot über ein Stereo 2007 mit Louise und XT machen lassen.
> --> 2350 



welche gabel?


----------



## Skymaster (27. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> welche gabel?



32 Talas X





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (27. September 2006)

hab jetzt die neue preisliste nicht, aber klingt ok bis gut, der preis.

an den herrn mit der stereoanlage: viel spass damit auf trail.......


----------



## Skymaster (27. September 2006)

Ok bis gut?

Klingt also nicht gerade so als ob ich zugreifen sollte!?  

UVP liegt bei 2699


----------



## fatz (27. September 2006)

hm! ich wuerd zuschlagen. 
allerdings wenn ich sowas sage kommt dann immer einer und sagt da und da kriegst es aber
fuer 10 eure weniger....


----------



## Skymaster (27. September 2006)

ich hätte dannn ja nen Schuldigen!!!


----------



## Bond007 (27. September 2006)

*@skymaster:* Hab für mein Stereo (Ausstattung siehe Avatar!) ebenfalls
knapp über 2.300 berappen müssen, von daher paßt´s scho!  UPV lag auch
bei knapp über 2.600.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. September 2006)

also ich zahl für meins (modell 2006 ) in schwarz eloxiert mit revelation, 
sram X9, juicy seven , rest xt und sun felgen knapp unter 2000 .

v.g. hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (28. September 2006)

yeah, yeah yeah )))))))))))

habe heute den ersehnten anruf bekommen von meinem dealer. morgen ab 15.00 h werde ich stolzer besitzer eines stereos sein. 

juhuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. September 2006)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike !!!

Selbstverständlich erwarten wir hier dann einen haufen neuer Bilder ... 

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. September 2006)

danke, danke . spaß werde ich hoffentlich unendlich haben *g*
bilder dauern allerdings noch eine weile , muß ja das bike erst einmal auf den trails auf herz und nieren prüfen. dabei stört nur ne cam ))

v.g. sören


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. September 2006)

Auf jeden Fall ... hau rein Sören !!!

Alex


----------



## fatz (29. September 2006)

kleines update zu meinen anti-klapper-versuchen:
silikonmatten aufkleben ist n probem. mit silikon geht's nicht, das haelt am rahmen nicht.
mit pattex funzts auch nicht. der haelt an der silikonmatte nicht. werd heut mal temporaer
ein stueck schlauch an die obere strebe kabelbindern und schaun wo das geschepper
eigentlich herkommt.

franz


----------



## guido_k (29. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe letzte Woche mein Stereo bekommen und das super Wochenende natürlich genutzt. Einafch der Hammer. 
Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen: Der Sattel macht Geräusche (zumindest bis ich mit WD 40 der Sache auf den Grund gegangen bin) und die Kette schlägt an die obere Strebe wenn es etwas heftiger wird. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Zu den Bremsen: Meine Frau fährt ein Cube Sting  mit Avid 7 Bremsen. Auch Sie hat dieses Rütteln, allerdings nur am Hinterrad.

Viele Grüße,
Guido


----------



## fatz (29. September 2006)

guido_k schrieb:


> die Kette schlägt an die obere Strebe wenn es etwas heftiger wird. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


wenn du meine postings der letzten woche in diesem thread gelesen haettest......

zur juicy 7: bremsenreiniger hilft ein bischen.


----------



## Vegauner (29. September 2006)

hi,

da ich auch besitzer eines stereos geworden bin, möchte ich nun auch meinen senf dazu geben.

also, zu der sache mit dem schutz des dämpfers was schonmal angesprochen wurde, habe ich von meinem händler ein kleines schutzblech tran montiert bekommen was direkt von cube kommt. bilder folgen in kürze.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. September 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> kleines update zu meinen anti-klapper-versuchen:
> silikonmatten aufkleben ist n probem. mit silikon geht's nicht, das haelt am rahmen nicht.
> mit pattex funzts auch nicht. der haelt an der silikonmatte nicht. werd heut mal temporaer
> ein stueck schlauch an die obere strebe kabelbindern und schaun wo das geschepper
> ...



Hmm, das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Denn gerade ein durchsichtiger Kettenstrebenschutz wäre klasse gewesen um die Lackierung noch sehen zu können, durchgehend.

Wie Gesagt, das einzige geklappere bei meiner "Teichfolien-Lösung" rührt vom Umwerfer her, aber da werde ich mir evtl. auch noch etwas einfallen lassen müsse. Nervt schon ein wenig....

Aber danke für deine Bemühungen Franz und den Bericht 




guido_k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche mein Stereo bekommen und das super Wochenende natürlich genutzt. Einafch der Hammer.
> Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen: Der Sattel macht Geräusche (zumindest bis ich mit WD 40 der Sache auf den Grund gegangen bin) und die Kette schlägt an die obere Strebe wenn es etwas heftiger wird. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?
> ...



Ich stimme Fatz da zu. Die Juicy haben dieses Problem durchgehend, wie in einigen Posts vorher geschrieben. ABS-Serienmässig 

Und das Problem mit der Kettenstrebe ist durchweg normal. Schau mal in meine Signatur, mein Fritzz ... da habe ich oben und unten Teichfolie drumgewickelt ... funktioniert, sieht aber nciht so schön aus wie durchsichtige, starke Folie.




Vegauner schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> da ich auch besitzer eines stereos geworden bin, möchte ich nun auch meinen senf dazu geben.
> 
> also, zu der sache mit dem schutz des dämpfers was schonmal angesprochen wurde, habe ich von meinem händler ein kleines schutzblech tran montiert bekommen was direkt von cube kommt. bilder folgen in kürze.



Hmm, das würde mich durchaus mal interessieren ... wenn Cube jetzt noch deren Internetseite mal aktualisieren würde, vielleicht gäbe es da auch mal Bilder von. Aber wenn du mal etwas postest ... sauber.




Gruss

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. September 2006)

so jungs, ihr könnt mich beglückwünschen. seit 16.00 h bin ich glücklicher besitzer eines stereos  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (29. September 2006)

Na denn will ich Dir als "Erster" mal ganz herzlich zum Geschoss gratulieren,
*Sören* !!!   
Nach meinen bisherigen Fahrten kann ich noch keine großartigen "Beschädigungen" am Hinterbau bestätigen, okay ein paar kleine
Steinschläge hat die Strebe vorm Dämpfer durch den Hinterreifen abbekommen, aber das bleibt ja eh nie ganz aus!   
Für mich is des Bike ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und wird eh lange Zeit im Besitz
bleiben, von daher werd ich auch keine speziellen Vorrüstungen bzgl. eines speziellen Schutzes treffen.


----------



## guido_k (30. September 2006)

ich habe mir das mit der Strebe gerade mal an dem Sting von meiner Frau angeschaut. Da hat der Dealer unseres Vertrauens an der oberen Strebe eine Folie aufgeklebt (und warum nicht bei mir ???). ICh werde mal versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen, wo selbige her. Auf den ersten Blick hält die Folie super und fällt nicht auf.


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2006)

Ddiese folie hab ich an der unteren strebe. sie fühlt sich gummiartig an und scheint ca 2-3 mm dich zu sein. schön durchsichtig, und nicht auffallend.

andere frage . hab gestern , als ich mein stereo abgeholt habe, beim händler ein sting gesehen. das hatte hinten ein kleines schutzblech dran; denke das soll wohl der dämpferschutz sein. habe allerdings im rausch der gefühle vergessen, meinen händler zu fragen, ob´s das ding schon zu kaufen gibt. habt ihr ne idee, oder einen tip zum basteln ??


v.g. 

sören


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. September 2006)

Hi Sören,

zu deinem Bike gratuliert habe ich dir ja schon ...
Bzgl. der Folie, diese kleinen Dinger waren (bzw. sind noch, nur überdeckt) bei mir auch dran. Mir persönlich geht es aber um eine Klebefolie, welche mind. 2mm Stark, durchsichtig ist und auch um eine RMX Kettenstrebe gewickelt werden kann ... die vorgestanzten "kleinen" Klebefolien kann man diesbezüglich vergessen.

Bzgl. des Dämpferspritzschutzes bin ich auch noch sehr interessiert (nicht weil ich es unbedingt montieren werde, aber aus Neugierde) .... Wenn jemand etwas weiss, bitte Posten ...


Gruss

Alex


----------



## Herr Schwall (30. September 2006)

jo, hy

Dämpferspritzschutz gibts zu jedem DTC-Bike - auch nachträglich.

Müssten mittlerweile bei Euren Händlern liegen.

Is halt n kleines Schutzblech welches zu beiden Seiten Führungen für die Sitzstreben hat und mittig mit nem Kabelbinder an der Versteifung fixiert wird.
Recht breites, kantiges Teil, welches seine Aufgabe erfüllt.

ride on
Schwall


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. September 2006)

Ahja, sehr interessant ... da werde ich doch demnächst mal meinen Dealer kontaktieren. Hast du evtl. schon Preise gesehen?
Vielen Dank für die Info !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Herr Schwall (30. September 2006)

nix Preis - gehört zum Bike soweit ich weiss - auch nachträglich, da jetzt erst fertig.

guck


ride on


----------



## Bonzai1982 (30. September 2006)

Ahja ... ok, verstanden, registriert und Mail an meinen Dealer so gut wie gesendet 

Vielen Dank, auch für die Bilder und die schnelle Antwort ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

Den Spritzschutz hab ich schon seit mind. 4Wo. Die Optik ist fraglich ... die Fkt sehr gut. ...wenn ich mal groß bin, dann lass ich mir was eigenes einfallen, irgendwas, was Dämpfer und UWerfer schützt und dezent is! - die Idee is schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido_k (1. Oktober 2006)

noch zu der Folie. So klein ist sie gar nicht. Die gesamte obere Strebe ist an der Unterseite damit geschützt. 
Und wie gesagt, fällt nicht auf und ist relativ dick (ob das nun 2mm sind, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis)

Schönen Restsonntag,
Guido


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Oktober 2006)

Moin Guido,

wie gesagt relativ "klein" ... 
Ich brauche aber einen Bogen von so einer Folie, damit ich mir meinen Anforderungen erwünschten Stücke rausschneiden kann.

Aber egal, evtl. wird man dann irgendwann doch auf die 3M Folie zurückgreifen müssen, auch wenn sie ziemlich teuer ist ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Oktober 2006)

nabend allerseits, zu später stunde ein paar fragen zum gemeinen set-up . 
welchen vorbau habt ihr am stereo. ich hab den 90 mm vorbau, und finde den für mein gefühl etwas zu kurz. ist das serie ? und den fox-dämpfer , mit welchem druck?
mfg.
sören


----------



## MTB-Max (1. Oktober 2006)

der 90er is serie . ich fand das auch am anfang n bisschen verwirrend, weil im katalog zumindest auf dem bild ein anderer vorbau verbaut war. zum druck im dämpfer: bei 70kg voll beladen fahr ich ihn mit ca. 8.25 bis 8.50 bar.


----------



## fatz (2. Oktober 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> wird man dann irgendwann doch auf die 3M Folie zurückgreifen müssen, auch wenn sie ziemlich teuer ist ...


ich weiss jetzt grad nicht wie dick die ist, aber an der oberen hinterbaustrebe von meinem
stereo ist schon eine duenne folie drauf, nur nutzt die nichts gegen das klappern. das zeug,
was auf der kettenstrebe ist, waer gut.

zum vorbau: auf dem 20er rahmen ist ein 105er drauf.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2006)

Herr Schwall schrieb:


> nix Preis - gehört zum Bike soweit ich weiss - auch nachträglich, da jetzt erst fertig.
> 
> guck
> 
> ...



hallo junx,

lange nix mehr gehört. habt ihr denn alle schon den schutz für´n dämpfer ?
würd mich mal interessieren, ob´s den wirklich umsonst gab/gibt.

stereo´sche grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Oktober 2006)

gibt's umsonst. meiner liegt nur noch irgendwo im laden meines haendlers. allerdings brauch ihn
auch nicht wirklich, da ich meinen setup mit dem stueck radlschlauch ganz gut find.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2006)

@ fatz 

hast du mal nen foto , wie das jetzt aussieht mit deinem dämpfer. find den cube-schutz auch nicht so dolle .

v.g sören


----------



## silverbike (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Stereo-Fans,

jetzt wird es Zeit, dass ich auch einmal meinen Senf zu diesem Thema abgebe.
Nach langen Grübeln und Testen welche Größe zu mir paßt, habe ich mich für das Stereo in 20" entschieden. Die Sitzhaltung war mir ein Tick zu aufrecht und da ich eher zu einer Tourengeometrie neige, habe ich einen 120 er Vorbau montiert. Das schwarz-eloxierte Bike schaut nicht nur geil aus, sondern es fährt sich so!
Mittlerweile habe ich über 500km auf dem Tacho und das Bike hat zum quietschen angefangen. Irgend ein Lager muß auf sich aufmerksam machen, leider habe ich die Ursache noch nicht ermitteln können.
Die in manchen Beiträgen erwähnten Geräusche der Juicy7 kann ich auch bestätigen. Die Vordebremse surrt und die Hintere bremst sehr geräuschvoll und neigt zum Quietschen.
Jetzt steht der erste Service beim Händler an und hoffe das er sämtliche unerwünschte Geräusche eliminieren kann.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2006)

eher informativ: 
unabhängig von der diskussion, ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht - ich überlege, vom stereo auf das sting umzusteigen: 
*hat jemand interesse an meinem stereo-rahmen in 18"? *

zustand: 
wenig gefahren, d.h. 1 x über die alpen und ca. weitere 10 ausfahrten


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Oktober 2006)

Dubbel, warum ???
Ist dir das Stereo zu "schwer" ???

Alex


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2006)

bin beide gefahren, und sting klettert besser. 
ausserdem hab ich ja noch mein coiler, so dass die schnittmenge unnötig groß ist.


----------



## 4x4 (10. Oktober 2006)

@ skymaster,

hast Du Dich entschieden für das Stereo 2007?
Welcher Liefertermin wurde Dir genannt?
Dein Preis war gut.

Ich hab heute mal wieder meinen Händler genervt, hat aber nichts genützt.
Es bleibt bei der Aussage: Es kommt im Oktober und der ist ja noch.
Hab noch nie einen so langen Oktober erlebt. 
Das schöne Wetter bestimmt rum, wenn mein kleines Schwarzes kommt.

Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## ändru__ (13. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend alle zusammen.

Nach wochenlanger Forums-Leserei  habe ich mich jetzt endlich zum Kauf eines 2007er Stereo mit RS Revelation durchgerungen. An dieser Stelle schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Berichte und Meinungen. 
Vielleicht könnte mir aber einer der vielen Stereo-Besitzer vorher noch eine Frage beantworten.
Ich habe gesehen dass es die Revelation in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt. Zum einen als normale U-Turn, und zum anderen als AIR U-Turn. Welche Gabel wird denn von Cube für die Stereos verbaut? 

Grüße,

Ändru


----------



## Bond007 (14. Oktober 2006)

ändru schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen dass es die Revelation in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt. Zum einen als normale U-Turn, und zum anderen als AIR U-Turn. Welche Gabel wird denn von Cube für die Stereos verbaut?



Also von dieser "2. Ausführung" weiß ich aktuell gar nix, sorry - an meinem ´06er-Stereo hab ich die normale U-Turn dran, also nur mit dem Lock-Hebel am Lenker.


----------



## Vegauner (15. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre dieAIR U-Turn mit Lock-out Hebel am Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Oktober 2006)

ich auch


----------



## Vegauner (15. Oktober 2006)

hi

ich hätte noch mal eine frage zur revelation. wie habt ihr eure zugstufe eingestellt? suche einen anhaltspunkt für mein setup. ich habe sie zur zeit ganz auf und dann wieder 1,5 umdrehungen zu gedreht, welche erfahrung habt ihr in dieser hinsicht gemacht?


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2006)

so´ne ähnliche einstellung hab ich auch. die angaben von rock shox auf den rohren kannste voll vergessen. hab den druck um 1/3 reduziert, und alles funzt butterweich. die zugstufe habe ich auch fast offen.


----------



## Knuffi (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich finde das Cube Stereo sehr interessant als Nachfolger für mein Bike.

Kann mir einer sagen mit welchem Preis ich ca. rechnen muss bei folgender Ausstattung.:

Option Louise FR mit Felgen DT FR, Gabel Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn und Dämpfer Fox RP3 

Wäre klasse wenn das jemand wüsste...  

Gruß da Knuffi


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

laut Preisliste
wird das Stereo mit der Revelation U-Turn 2.199,- kosten. Die Bremsvariante wird aber die Oro K18 sein, nicht die Louise FR.
Was du mit deinem Händler ausmachst, ob er dir die Bremse tauscht, sei dahingestellt. Die Formula ist definitiv eine klasse Bremse und sieht (meines Erachtens) besser aus als die 2007er Magura.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Knuffi (16. Oktober 2006)

@Bonzai1982

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !!!

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Rest der Ausstattung 2007 aus. Also Felgen, Parts usw. in dieser Preisklasse ?

Bzw. was ist an dem Bike mit der Minute Platinum verbaut ?

DANKE


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Oktober 2006)

Kein Problem, ich helfe doch immer wieder gerne, wenn ich kann.

Aber bzgl. der K-Ausstattungsvarianten kann ich jetzt leider nichts sagen, da ich den aktuellen Katalog noch nicht vor mir habe.

Ich meine aber mich erinnern zu können, das bzgl. des LRS und der Schaltkomponenten keine grossen Änderungen vorgenommen werden. D.h. du kannst dich noch an den Varianten auf der Cube-Homepage
orientieren. Aber dein Händler sollte dich da genauer informieren können 

Hier der direkte Link zu den 2006er Stereovarianten:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Spezifikationen_id_6999_.htm

Alex


----------



## ändru__ (16. Oktober 2006)

Hi!
Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Dann hat sich das "Problem" mit der Federgabel ja schon mal geklärt  

Habe inzwischen auch eine Seite gefunden wo man sich den 07er Katalog schon mal ansehen kann mit allen Optionen:

http://www.probike-schuster.de/

Gruß,
Ändru


----------



## Knuffi (16. Oktober 2006)

Klasse, super Link !

Besonders das K24 finde ich sehr interessant, tolle Ausstattung !

Was ist denn von der Manitou Minute Platinum Gabel zu halten, ist die mit der Fox Talas gleichwertig ?

Auch das der neue RP23 verbaut wird ist perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Oktober 2006)

Jupp, auch von mir ein Dankeschön für den Link.

Persönliche Erfahrungen bzgl. der Talas kann ich keine abgeben. Habe aber eigentlich nur positives gelesen. Sie wird recht häufig gefahren, wenn du ins TechTalk Forum schaust solltest du bestimmt fündig werden.

Alex


----------



## seibukan (16. Oktober 2006)

Also wie die auf die Platinum Minute bei der teuersten Ausstattungsvariante kommen ist mir schleierhaft. Die müssen mit dem Manitou-Vertreter fett einen Saufen gewesen sein als sie diese Entscheidung fällten.


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2006)

was spricht dagegen? 

besser als der fox-klapperkram.


----------



## seibukan (16. Oktober 2006)

Das ist doch eher "downscale", ich mein nicht so ne tolle Gabel wie z.B. die Fox


----------



## Herr Schwall (16. Oktober 2006)

hmm

was bitte is an Fox so toll? - ausser der Preis vielleicht?

ride on


----------



## seibukan (16. Oktober 2006)

Ok - bin noch keine gefahren - sorry vielleicht ist die ja tatsächlich besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2006)

noch keine fox oder noch keine minute?


----------



## seibukan (16. Oktober 2006)

Keine minute! Hatte mal ein Leihbike am Lago mit ner Fox war schon gut bis auf die Federwegsverstellung-aber dass ist ja jetzt besser.

Ich fahr ne RS Reba und bin happy!

Über die Manitou hat sich auch mein Cube-´Händler sehr gewundert und meinte was dies denn soll - angeblich ist Manitou zur Zt. nicht so ganz up to date was die Gabeln angeht.


----------



## Knuffi (17. Oktober 2006)

Also ich fahre die Talas an meinem jetzigen Bike und bin mit dieser sehr zufrieden. Die Minute wird eigentlich mittlerweile eher selten verbaut und von Manitou Gabeln hört man auch nicht mehr viel neues, da sind Rock Shox und Fox schon heftiger am arbeiten.

Dennoch hat die Manitou als einzige Gabel die Höhenverstellung vom Lenker aus, sehr praktisch ! 

Ich denke das für den "normalen" Fahrer kaum ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gabel zu spüren ist. Werde dennoch versuchen die Manitou vorher probe zu fahren.

Gruß, da Knuffi


----------



## Knuffi (17. Oktober 2006)

Was sind das eigentlich für Laufräder am Stereo 2007. 

DT Swiss - DT XRC 180 ?

Werden die extra für Cube hergestellt ? Auf der DT Swiss HP kann ich sie nicht finden und auch beim googeln waren keine Infos darüber zu bekommen.


----------



## Peter-S (17. Oktober 2006)

Für alle die, die bisher noch nicht den Dämpferschutz beim Cube Stereo gesehen haben, anbei das Foto von meinem Bike 

Wem das Bild zu klein ist, dem sende ich das Orginal  per Mail gerne zu.

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Schutz auch am Sting oder Fritzz passt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## swatch-team (17. Oktober 2006)

Servus

@Peter-S

Bist du mit dem Dämpferschutz auch schon gefahren? 
Meiner is mit dem Umwerfer beim schalten immer in berührung gekommen bis einmal gar nichts mehr ging - habe das Plastikteil auf der Seite nun gekürzt

mfg arno


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, sieht zumindest praktisch aus der Dämpferschutz. Gerade jetzt wenn es wieder in die schlammige Zeit geht ...
Mein Händler hat diesbezüglich zwar noch nichts verlauten lassen, aber dem werde ich nochmal auf den Zahn fühlen.

@Knuffi: Dies soll ja eigetnlich der LRS sein den Cube allen Erstbestellern der DTC-Reihe als Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit schenkt. Der LRS soll komplett neu sein und selbst DT gibt dazu noch keine Infos Preis. Wie genau der sein wird, keine Ahnung. Sollte ich den irgendwann mal in den Händen halten, ich hoffe der kann was und passt auch in meinen Hinterbau rein ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Bond007 (17. Oktober 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Sollte ich den irgendwann mal in den Händen halten, ich hoffe der kann was und passt auch in meinen Hinterbau rein ...



*@Alex:* *Wieso* sollte denn der neue Satz nicht in deinen Hinterbau reinpassen, Du fährst doch auch eines der neuen Cube-Modelle, oder?!


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2006)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Für alle die, die bisher noch nicht den Dämpferschutz beim Cube Stereo gesehen haben, anbei das Foto von meinem Bike


ich glaub ich fahr weiter mit meinem stueck schlauch am daempfer :kotz:


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> ich glaub ich fahr weiter mit meinem stueck schlauch am daempfer :kotz:


 
hallo fatz,mail mal nen foto, wie das jetzt bei dir mit dem dämpfer aussieht .gruß sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (18. Oktober 2006)

Mal ehrlich gesagt, ich finde es sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, aber über Geschmak lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2006)

@soeren: werd ich machen. wird nur etwas dauern, weil ich zur zeit beruflich ziemlich viel
unterwegs bin. erinner mich, wenn ich's vergess.


----------



## slowracer (18. Oktober 2006)

@alex: Falls du dir den Dämpferschutz holen solltest, halt ihn doch bitte mal an dein XC ran und schreib hier, ob der da passt. Am besten mit Foto. Danke! Ich finde, dass das Teil, so es denn passt, auch für die alten Eingelenker ne gute Lösung sein kann.


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2006)

@ fatz  versprochen , werde dich erinnern )was macht eigentlich die aktion mit der folie. bist du da schon weitergekommen ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Oktober 2006)

slowracer schrieb:


> @alex: Falls du dir den Dämpferschutz holen solltest, halt ihn doch bitte mal an dein XC ran und schreib hier, ob der da passt. Am besten mit Foto. Danke! Ich finde, dass das Teil, so es denn passt, auch für die alten Eingelenker ne gute Lösung sein kann.




Werde ich machen. Das kann ich dann direkt vor Ort probieren, da mein XC immer noch beim Händler Zwecks Service steht. Aber ich werde dran denken ..

@Franz: Genau, wie sieht es mit Folienschutz aus? Aber ich habe totales Verständniss dafür, wenn du gerade beruflich eingespannt bist....


----------



## Peter-S (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin mit dem Dämpferschutz schon mehrere Touren gefahren und sehr zufrieden, null Dreck am Dämpfer und vor ALLEM keine Einschläge von Steinen !!!. Allerdings.... ist durch den Fat Albert der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Dämpferschutz sehr klein, so dass z.T. schon größere Steine "mitgenommen" werden und dann gewaltig im Dämpferschutz "klappern". Also, wer vorwiegend im Schotter unterwegs ist, der sollte sich gleich Ersatz beschaffen  (Habe ich auch gemacht ..)
An meinen "Zweitrad" Specialized FSR habe ich auch so ein Teil, nur viel kleiner und wackeliger (beim Cube wackelt nix - 3 Kabelbinder!!) und daruch sieht auch der Dämpfer entsprechend aus... 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DonVito (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an alle!
Ganz anderes Thema: Hab diese Woche auch mein Stereo bekommen. Ist eigentlich ein 18 Zoll. Es sieht aber neben meinem 19 Zoll Stevens riesig und viel größer aus. Kann man denn die Rahmengröße am Rahmen irgendwo einfach ablesen, hab nichts gefunden! Danke für euere Hilfe im Voraus!! Gruß DonVito


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Oktober 2006)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Dämpferschutz schon mehrere Touren gefahren und sehr zufrieden, null Dreck am Dämpfer und vor ALLEM keine Einschläge von Steinen !!!. Allerdings.... ist durch den Fat Albert der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Dämpferschutz sehr klein, so dass z.T. schon größere Steine "mitgenommen" werden und dann gewaltig im Dämpferschutz "klappern". Also, wer vorwiegend im Schotter unterwegs ist, der sollte sich gleich Ersatz beschaffen  (Habe ich auch gemacht ..)
> An meinen "Zweitrad" Specialized FSR habe ich auch so ein Teil, nur viel kleiner und wackeliger (beim Cube wackelt nix - 3 Kabelbinder!!) und daruch sieht auch der Dämpfer entsprechend aus...
> 
> Gruß Peter


 
gibt´s den schutz umsonst, oder was muss ich dafür berappen ?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. Oktober 2006)

DonVito schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Ganz anderes Thema: Hab diese Woche auch mein Stereo bekommen. Ist eigentlich ein 18 Zoll. Es sieht aber neben meinem 19 Zoll Stevens riesig und viel größer aus. Kann man denn die Rahmengröße am Rahmen irgendwo einfach ablesen, hab nichts gefunden! Danke für euere Hilfe im Voraus!! Gruß DonVito



Schau mal auf die Cube Homepage, da sollten eigentlich alle Rahmendaten vorhanden und abzulesen sein ...



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gibt´s den schutz umsonst, oder was muss ich dafür berappen ?



Soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe, gibt es den Schutz nachträglich für alle "Langezitwartenden" umsonst nachträglich, ebenso umsonst für alle "Neubesteller" ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (19. Oktober 2006)

Die Größe ist nirgends eingetragen, allerdings werden einige mit Aufklebern ausgeliefert, die auf dem Sattelrohr angebracht sind.
Sicherste Nummer ist einfach das Maß zu nehmen und mit den Cube Angaben zu vergleichen 

Grundsätzlich bauen die Stereos sehr hoch im Vergleich zu anden Bikes bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter-S (19. Oktober 2006)

Der Schutz sollte bei bereits ausgeliferten Cube Stereo "nachgeliefert" werden, d.h. gratis sein.
Als Ersatzteil sollte es sich so um die 16,00  bewegen.

So sieh das Teil unmontiert aus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DonVito (19. Oktober 2006)

@Peter-S:

Danke für deine Antwort! Dann hat mich mein Empfinden doch nicht getäuscht. Die Maße sprechen für 18 Zoll, dann wirds schon passen! Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist - du fährst ja ein 20 Zoll, wie deiner Beschreibung zu entnehmen ist! MfG, DonVito


----------



## Peter-S (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin 184cm groß und habe eine 89er Schrittlänge. Anbei eine Tabelle zur Berechnung der verschiedenen CUBE-Rahmengrößen, vielleicht hilft das etwas  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knuffi (20. Oktober 2006)

@Peter-S

Klasse Tool  

Ich bin 1,86cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92cm, da zeigt mir das Tool eine Rahmengröße von 21". Toll, was nehme ich jetzt da, eber das 20er, oder ?


----------



## Peter-S (20. Oktober 2006)

Was Dir eben mehr liegt - eher kompakt oder ruhig etwas gestreckter. Tendenz würde ich eher bei 20" sehen, denn 2-3 cm lassen sich ggf. durch den Vorbau anpassen, denke aber, dass das nicht notwendig ist. 
Am Besten Probefahren. Ich war auch skeptisch, ob mir der 20er reicht, aber es hängt sehr von der Rahmengeometrie und Deinen Vorlieben ab. Auf dem Stereo trohnst Du eben wie auf einem Billdog  und die Vorlage des Oberkörpers ist nicht so extrem wie bei meinem 21er Specialized, worüber sich mein Rücken freut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hab´s zwar schon viel weiter oben irgendwo geschrieben, aber für mich fiel die
Wahl auf die *18"er-Rahmengröße*, da mir der 20"er für meine Größe von 1,86 einfach zu heftig gewesen ist...tut net so gut, wenn man mit was Empfindlichem am Oberrohr "hängen" bleibt!


----------



## Knuffi (20. Oktober 2006)

Das ist genau der Grund warum ich das Stereo so interessant finde. Mein jetziges Canyon ist zwar ein klasse Bike, aber mein Rücken kommt damit nicht so gut klar. Ich möchte etwas mit einer bequemen und entspannten Sitzposition. Bergauf gehe ich es eh gemütlich an, da brauche ich keinen Rennhobel.

@Bond 007
Was hast Du denn für eine Schrittlänge ?
Hebe eben in Deinen Bildern gesehen das Du vorher Du ein Genius gefahren hast. Das Bike wäre für mich auch eine Alternative gewesen. Findest Du jetzt das Stereo gegenüber dem Genius besser, und wenn ja, warum ( blöde Frage, aber sehr interessant für mich zu wissen ).
DANKE


----------



## Bond007 (20. Oktober 2006)

Knuffi schrieb:


> @Bond 007
> Was hast Du denn für eine Schrittlänge ?
> Hebe eben in Deinen Bildern gesehen das Du vorher Du ein Genius gefahren hast. Das Bike wäre für mich auch eine Alternative gewesen. Findest Du jetzt das Stereo gegenüber dem Genius besser, und wenn ja, warum ( blöde Frage, aber sehr interessant für mich zu wissen ).
> DANKE



*@Knuffi:* Oh, das ist eine sehr gute Frage, hab den Wert leider net im Kopf, kann aber, da ich _beide Rahmengrößen_ testen konnte, nur von mir geben, dass der _18"er_ die perfekte Größe für mich ist. Jo, das Genius war vom Gewicht 1. Sahne, aber hatte damals leider Gottes den Fehler gemacht mit dem Bike nicht ausgiebig genug vor´m Kauf gefahren zu sein...die
Geometrie des Bikes war im Nachhinein äußerst unpraktisch für mich, da alles
viel zu weit *"oben"* angeordnet war...das hat Scott mittlerweile schon geändert, da einige andere das gleiche Prob´s hatten! Von der Ausstattung her war´s net schlecht, allerdings empfand ich die *Scheibenbremsen* als
viel zu schwach, obwohl ich wirklich net viel wiege. Hatte auch keine Prob´s
mit der _Dual-Control_ . 
Mit dem Cube bin ich total happy, das werd ich wohl richtig "zamfahren"!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2006)

hallo,bin 180 cm groß und hab ne schrittlänge von 85 cm. ich fahr das stereo in 18" und bin echt begeistert von dem bike. bin vorher das ams pro in 18" gefahren und muß sagen, das ich mit der jetzigen sitzposition wesentlich besser klarkomme. ich sitze gerader und nicht mehr so gestreckt auf dem bike, quasi entspannter. das bike baut vom gefühl und der geometrie durch die hohe lage der kurbel wesentlich höher auf. daher würde ich eher zum kleineren rahmen tendieren.


----------



## Knuffi (20. Oktober 2006)

@Bond007
Danke für die Infos. Ich muss sagen das mir das Cube gegenüber dem Scott schon fast besser gefällt. Habe aber wohl bald die Möglichkeit beide Räder zu vergleichen, mein Dealer hier in München führt beide Marken, nur die Lieferfähigkeit der Cube Modelle ist immer so eine Sache...

Mein Dealer meinte nur vorhin das die Position des Dämpfers ein Problem wäre, wegen Steinschlag und daraus entstehender Verkürzung der Lebensdauer, aber das Probem kann man ja hoffentlich mit dem "Dämpferschutzblech" aus der Welt schaffen.

@hoerman2201
Genau das wollte ich über den Sitzkomfort lesen, spitze, die Info bringt mich ebenfalls dem Stereo ein Stück näher


----------



## Bond007 (20. Oktober 2006)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Mein Dealer meinte nur vorhin das die Position des Dämpfers ein Problem wäre, wegen Steinschlag und daraus entstehender Verkürzung der Lebensdauer, aber das Probem kann man ja hoffentlich mit dem "Dämpferschutzblech" aus der Welt schaffen.



Also weder am Genius noch beim Stereo gab´s bzw. gibt´s diesbezüglich irgendwelche Probleme...das da mal ein Stein oder kleinerer Brocken hingeschleudert wird, bleibt wohl nie aus...was die Verschmutzung anbelangt, ich putze gerade diese Stellen nach *jeder* Fahrt gründlich, daher kann und sollte da ebenfalls nix passieren.


----------



## Knuffi (21. Oktober 2006)

@Bond007

Danke, gut zu wissen das der Dämpfer nicht so schnell beschädigt wird.

Ich war heute wieder mal bei meinem Dealer der mir ausdrücklich von der Manitou Minute abgeraten hat. Die gehen sogar soweit das im *K24 Stereo eine Rock Shox Revelation* verbaut wird. 

Somit dürfte die Entscheidung bei mir fast gefallen sein, werde ein K24 Stereo mit Revelation ordern


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> @soeren: werd ich machen. wird nur etwas dauern, weil ich zur zeit beruflich ziemlich viel
> unterwegs bin. erinner mich, wenn ich's vergess.


 
HALLOOOOO  FATZ !!!E R I N N E R U N G !!!


----------



## Bond007 (26. Oktober 2006)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Somit dürfte die Entscheidung bei mir fast gefallen sein, werde ein K24 Stereo mit Revelation ordern



Eine wirklich sehr gute Wahl, die Gabel arbeitet genauso perfekt wie das viel teurere Fox-Pendant!


----------



## Knuffi (27. Oktober 2006)

Danke  

Muss jetzt nur noch bis mindestens Februar 2007 warten, aber die Zeit vergeht ja recht schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Oktober 2006)

Knuffi schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Muss jetzt nur noch bis mindestens Februar 2007 warten, aber die Zeit vergeht ja recht schnell




Ist ja noch human ... wenn


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Oktober 2006)

Zitat:Zitat von fatz  @soeren: werd ich machen. wird nur etwas dauern, weil ich zur zeit beruflich ziemlich vielunterwegs bin. erinner mich, wenn ich's vergess. HALLOOOOO FATZ !!!E R I N N E R U N G !!!


----------



## 4x4 (28. Oktober 2006)

Bis Februar warten??????????

ich war gestern beim Händler und habe gesagt "der Oktober ist rum".
Daraufhin hat er bei CUBE angerufen und mal wieder nachgefragt.
Mein 2007er soll nächste oder übernächste Woche kommen. KW 44 / 45.

Eine Einschränkung gibt es wohl aber doch.
Anstatt des RP 23 Dämpfers wird noch der RP3 (2006) eingebaut, da es wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten von Fox gibt.


----------



## Knuffi (30. Oktober 2006)

@4x4

Mal ganz ehrlich, im Winter fahre ich eh nicht mit meinem Fully sondern mit dem Hardtail, und da warte ich doch lieber ein - zwei Monate länger und nehme den Fox RP23. Fahre momentan den PR3 und die Pro Pedal Platform ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Denke das das bei RP 23 besser sein wird...

Gruß, da Knuffi


----------



## 4x4 (30. Oktober 2006)

@ Knuffi

natürlich hätte ich auch lieber den RP23.
Aber der RP3 hat auch, wenn auch etwas anders einstellbar, 3 pro-pedal Positionen.

Mein Dealer hat eben nochmal mit Cube telefoniert.
Der neue Dämpfer ist von Fox für das Stereo noch nicht freigegeben.
Es soll mehrere "OEM-Versionen" für unterschiedliche Räder geben. 

In 2 Wochen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Knuffi (31. Oktober 2006)

@4x4

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann ja mein 2005er RP3 nur zwei Positionen und die sind ein und aus, also + & -, das wars dann aber auch. Evtl. ist das ja beim 2006er anders.

Wundert mich das der nicht freigegeben sein soll, das Sting ist bereist mit dem RP23 getestet worden, aber gut zu wissen


----------



## Peter-S (1. November 2006)

Der RP3 besitzt ein unveränderbares Werkgrundsetup (weich / mittel / hart) - bei meinem Stereo ist der Dämpfer weich. Die Fahrwerkseinstellung kann über den Wahlhebel dann zwischen weich / mittel / hart vorgenommen werden. In der Praxis zeigt sich ein zwar spürbarer aber nicht gravierender Unterschied zwischen diesen Einstellungen.
Es reicht aber, das Heck des Stereo sehr sensibel und im Wiegetritt neutral zu halten


----------



## 4x4 (1. November 2006)

Hallo Peter,

danke für die Infos zum Dämpfer.

Auf dem Bild von Deinem Stereo ist die Sattelstütze gegenüber dem Lenker min
25 cm höher. täuscht das Foto, oder ist der Rahmen so klein.
Ansonsten wirklich ein schönes Rad.
Deshalb hab ich`s auch bestellt.


----------



## Peter-S (2. November 2006)

nein, die Überhöhung ist nicht ganz so viel. Es sind ca. 12 cm. Da der Rahmen aber recht kompakt gehalten ist, stört es weit weniger meinen Rücken wie mein Enduro FSR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. November 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> HALLOOOOO  FATZ !!!E R I N N E R U N G !!!



schon gut. war grad eine woche in malaysia. 

nein. zum arbeiten...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. November 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> schon gut. war grad eine woche in malaysia.
> 
> nein. zum arbeiten...



Sicher Franz, zum Arbeiten ... fragt sich nur wer gearbeitet hat ... die Kleine sicher mehr als du ?????


----------



## Bond007 (2. November 2006)

Scheinbar hat sich´s in den letzten Monaten *positiv* rumgesprochen, dass das *Stereo* ein sehr gutes Bike in dieser Preisklasse darstellt...jedenfalls sah ich erst gestern wieder einen Burschen mit dem Teil rumfahr´n!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. November 2006)

Die Frage stellt sich auch erst garnicht ... das SIND gute Bikes.
Jeder der was anderes spricht ist noch keines gefahren oder hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung .... so


----------



## fatz (2. November 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Sicher Franz, zum Arbeiten ... fragt sich nur wer gearbeitet hat ... die Kleine sicher mehr als du ?????



das ist jetzt aber definitiv ueble nachrede........

ausserdem ist malaysia nicht thailand.....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. November 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist jetzt aber definitiv ueble nachrede........
> 
> ausserdem ist malaysia nicht thailand.....




Gibt es da keine Dienstleister(-innen) ???? 
War doch bloss Spass ... beneide dich drum (auch wenn es der Arbeit wegen ist) in Malaysia gewesen zu sein. Alleine des Wetters wegen (ausser ihr hattet gerade Regenzeit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2006)

an alle revelation-fahrer :habt ihr auch die probleme mit euerer gabel wie z.b. :federweg nicht nutzbar ( kann max. 110 mm nutzen )gabel klappert irgendwie hohlund die zahl 130 ist nicht mehr lesbar ( gabel kommt trotz weniger neg-druck nicht komplett raus ?mit dank im voraus für eure antwortenhoerman


----------



## fatz (2. November 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Gibt es da keine Dienstleister(-innen) ????


ist da eher weniger, weil die da moslems sind....


> War doch bloss Spass ...


war schon klar....


> beneide dich drum (auch wenn es der Arbeit wegen ist) in Malaysia gewesen zu sein. Alleine des Wetters wegen (ausser ihr hattet gerade Regenzeit).


naja. wetter 30grad und feucht. sport nur drinnen. ausserdem faengt der monsun grad an.
aber aus kuala lumpur kommst eh ned so leicht raus. ist verdammt gross und nicht sehr schoen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (2. November 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> ist da eher weniger, weil die da moslems sind....



Nobody's perfect.



> war schon klar....







> naja. wetter 30grad und feucht. sport nur drinnen. ausserdem faengt der monsun grad an.
> aber aus kuala lumpur kommst eh ned so leicht raus. ist verdammt gross und nicht sehr schoen.



Hmm, dann also lieber frieren und Nieselregen? Naja, wenigstens mal raus aus diesem Land hier ....


----------



## ShogunZ (2. November 2006)

@hoerman: Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, der die  gleichen Probleme hat, wie du schon geschildert hast. Er hat oder wird sein Rad noch heute zu Händler bringen. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Bond007 (2. November 2006)

*@hoerman2201 & ShogunZ* : Hatte dies an meiner Revelation am Stereo
auch _kurzfristig_ gehabt, lag an meiner Gabel am *zu wenig* vorhandenen Luftdruck, nachdem ich mehr reingepumpt hatte, konnte ich die Gabel wieder voll ausfahren.


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2006)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> @hoerman: Ich war gestern mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, der die  gleichen Probleme hat, wie du schon geschildert hast. Er hat oder wird sein Rad noch heute zu Händler bringen. Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt.


 
okay, dann lass mal hören , was dabei rausgekommen ist.v.g. hoerman


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:


> *@hoerman2201 & ShogunZ* : Hatte dies an meiner Revelation am Stereo
> auch _kurzfristig_ gehabt, lag an meiner Gabel am *zu wenig* vorhandenen Luftdruck, nachdem ich mehr reingepumpt hatte, konnte ich die Gabel wieder voll ausfahren.


 
@ bond 007mit welchem druck fährst du denn ?fahre bei 88 kg mit 120 + / 110- druck mfg hoerman


----------



## Bond007 (2. November 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ bond 007mit welchem druck fährst du denn ?fahre bei 88 kg mit 120 + / 110- druck mfg hoerman



Ich bring ja "nur" knappe 65 Kilo auf die Waage, hab beim letzten Aufpumpen
aber ehrlich gsagt net auf die Druckanzeige meiner Gabel-/Dämpferpumpe geschaut - hab´s mehr so nach Gefühl getan, sodass ich die Revelation kpl.
ausfahren kann.


----------



## seibukan (3. November 2006)

Nur so zur Info:

Im neuen Mountainbike hat das Stereo mit kompletter XTR ein "überragend" bekommen.

MB meinte jedoch, dass die Manitou "nicht ganz die Klasse einer Fox Talas" erreicht.


----------



## E=MC² (5. November 2006)

Sagt mal, gibts die Neon/WeiÃ-Version nur in Verbindung mit der teuren XTR-Ausstattung? Ich hab keinen Bock, 4000â¬ fÃ¼r ein MTB zu zahlen.
Gibts diese Farbe auch als Rahmen-Kit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. November 2006)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibts die Neon/Weiß-Version nur in Verbindung mit der teuren XTR-Ausstattung? Ich hab keinen Bock, 4000 für ein MTB zu zahlen.
> Gibts diese Farbe auch als Rahmen-Kit?



Hi,

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es dies Farbkombination nur in der Top-Ausstattung mit XTR Komponenten. Ob es dieses Modell auch als Rahmenkit gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen, spekuliere aber mal auf ein nein ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## E=MC² (5. November 2006)

Ver*****! Ein absolut geiler Rahmen, der 4000â¬ inkl. XTR kosten soll. 
Ein Witz!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. November 2006)

Hmmtja ... preislich wirklich happig.
Aber dafür bekommt man auch eine ganze Menge.

Frage doch nochmal nach ob nicht auch ein Rahmenkit erhältlich sein wird, aber auf der aktuellen Preisliste ist nichts angegeben, von daher denke ich nicht das es da was geben wird....

Alex


----------



## Bierkiste (6. November 2006)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibts die Neon/Weiß-Version nur in Verbindung mit der teuren XTR-Ausstattung? Ich hab keinen Bock, 4000 für ein MTB zu zahlen.
> Gibts diese Farbe auch als Rahmen-Kit?



Habsch als Rahmenkit bestellt. Auf der Rechnung steht ausdrücklich Farbe: milky green. Soll eigentlich Mitte Dezember ausgeliefert werden.

(Preis inkl Steuersatz + Syntace P6 = 1150)



Ergo: Waiting for Xmas.. 

Ride+smile
Sascha


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. November 2006)

Hi Sascha,

danke für die Aufklärung und die Erleuchtung !!!
Wieder ein Stück schlauer 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## E=MC² (6. November 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Habsch als Rahmenkit bestellt. Auf der Rechnung steht ausdrÃ¼cklich Farbe: milky green. Soll eigentlich Mitte Dezember ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> (Preis inkl Steuersatz + Syntace P6 = 1150â¬)
> 
> ...




Sehr gut, danke fÃ¼r die Antworten!


----------



## Bierkiste (6. November 2006)

Immer wieder gern.

Meinen Kit hab ich allerdings schon direkt nach der bike bestellt.
Die Manitou Minute hab ich für 550 *schmerzlassnach* gleich mitbestellt.

Schaltung wird sram x.9 komplett, der Rest wird von meinem cake übernommen..


Frag doch bei Interesse einfach mal deinen local cube dealer.


(Seit der Bestellung fühl ich mich schon wie ein kleiner Junge am Morgen des 24. Dezember )


Sascha


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. November 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern.
> 
> Meinen Kit hab ich allerdings schon direkt nach der bike bestellt.
> Die Manitou Minute hab ich für 550 *schmerzlassnach* gleich mitbestellt.
> ...



Hi Sascha,

eine sehr gute Wahl mit dem SRAM Schaltwerk.

Kann ich nachvollziehen wie du dich fühlst ... wart ab was du für Sätze springst wenn es da ist 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## E=MC² (6. November 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Frag doch bei Interesse einfach mal deinen local cube dealer.



Jo! Genau das hab ich heute mittag gemacht.
Zum Glück haben wir in unserer Kreisstadt (jaja ich wohn aufm Land) einen Cube-Händler.

MfG Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (8. November 2006)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Jo! Genau das hab ich heute mittag gemacht.
> Zum Glück haben wir in unserer Kreisstadt (jaja ich wohn aufm Land) einen Cube-Händler.
> 
> MfG Philipp



Und, bestellt?

@Alex: Was meinst du was für Sprünge ich mache, wenn der Liefertermin NICHT eingehalten wird?!   


Sascha


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. November 2006)

Hey Sascha,

hehe, KANN passieren ... ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit, Anfang dieses Jahres, da bin ich auch sehr viel und oft gesprungen .... und zwar im Dreieck !!!
Aber ich bezweifel das dieses Schicksal euch jetzt ereilen wird ... we'll see, bzw. ich hoffe es für dich 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## E=MC² (8. November 2006)

Ne noch nicht. 
Ich habe heute bestÃ¤tigt bekommen, dass der HÃ¤ndler den Rahmen hat (fÃ¼r 1199â¬ inkl. Syntace P6).
Muss erst noch mal gucken wegen den restlichen Teilen.


MfG

Philipp


----------



## rainman99 (12. November 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es dies Farbkombination nur in der Top-Ausstattung mit XTR Komponenten. Ob es dieses Modell auch als Rahmenkit gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen, spekuliere aber mal auf ein nein ...
> 
> ...




Hi,
habe diese Woche auf Anfrage über die Cube Website erfahren, dass es das Stereo in der Farbe Milky green nicht nur mit der XTR Ausstattung, sondern auch mit Louise (Best. Nr. 760500), K18 (760300) und K24 (760640) geben wird!!!

Ist doch mal was. Hoffen wir, dass sich die Auslieferung nicht zu lange hinzieht. Liefertermine angeblich Dezember - Februar je nach Ausstattung.

Und die Website soll in den nächsten 14 Tagen auch aktualisiert werden.

Gruß, Uli 


Bild vom Stereo in Milky Green


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. November 2006)

rainman99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe diese Woche auf Anfrage über die Cube Website erfahren, dass es das Stereo in der Farbe Milky green nicht nur mit der XTR Ausstattung, sondern auch mit Louise (Best. Nr. 760500), K18 (760300) und K24 (760640) geben wird!!!
> 
> Ist doch mal was. Hoffen wir, dass sich die Auslieferung nicht zu lange hinzieht. Liefertermine angeblich Dezember - Februar je nach Ausstattung.
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Info.
Auch wenn ich mir jetzt garantiert kein neues Bike leisten kann ...

Aber endlich dann wieder eine aktualisierte Site ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Knuffi (13. November 2006)

@rainman99

Das wäre der Hammer, dann würde ja ein Traum von mir in Erfüllung gehen  

Die K24 Variante in Milky Green 

Habe an Cube eine E-Mail geschrieben und ebenfalls die Bestätigung bekommen das alle Bikes auch in Milky Green produziert werden.

Die XTR Variante soll zwichen Dez. & Jan. im Laden stehen, von den anderen wurde aber nichts berichtet wie der Liertermin aussieht. Ich hoffe nicht zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICD10 (27. November 2006)

Moin,
Im Katalog 2007 bei meinem Händler ist das Stereo K18 mit einer XT Kurbel aufgeführt, auf der neuen Cube-Website jedoch nur mit einer LX Kurbel. Weiß jemand da was genaues, bzw. hat bereits sein 2007er K18 erhalten? Wlche Kurbel ist den nun drin?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bierkiste (27. November 2006)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Im Katalog 2007 bei meinem Händler ist das Stereo K18 mit einer XT Kurbel aufgeführt, auf der neuen Cube-Website jedoch nur mit einer LX Kurbel. Weiß jemand da was genaues, bzw. hat bereits sein 2007er K18 erhalten? Wlche Kurbel ist den nun drin?
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Seltsam, auf der cube-site gibbet dat milkygreen K18 mit LX Kurbel, das black K18 mit XT Kurbel..

Einfach mal local dealer oder bei cube per mail anfragen!


Außerdem, macht das so einen großen Unterschied? Bei XT, XTR würd ichs verstehen..


Sascha


----------



## ICD10 (27. November 2006)

Danke für die fixe Antwort,
so wie es aussieht, wird die Cube Website imer noch überarbeitet, als ich das letzte Mal geschaut hab, war auch beim K18 Black die LX Kurbel drin. Ob nun LX oder XT ist mir im Prinzip egal. Es ist nur so, das ich das Bike (in Black) bereits bestellt habe (mit XT Kurbel). Wenn es nun mit LX Kurbel kommt gibt´s vielleicht die Möglichkeit noch um etwas Zubehör zu feilschen  . Liefertermin soll im Januar sein, mal schauen...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. November 2006)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Danke für die fixe Antwort,
> so wie es aussieht, wird die Cube Website imer noch überarbeitet, als ich das letzte Mal geschaut hab, war auch beim K18 Black die LX Kurbel drin. Ob nun LX oder XT ist mir im Prinzip egal. Es ist nur so, das ich das Bike (in Black) bereits bestellt habe (mit XT Kurbel). *Wenn es nun mit LX Kurbel kommt gibt´s vielleicht die Möglichkeit noch um etwas Zubehör zu feilschen*  . Liefertermin soll im Januar sein, mal schauen...
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Das würde ich auf jeden Fall dann so machen.
Ich fahre die LX (2004) an meinem XC Pro und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kurbel. Leicht, stabil, optisch gefällt sie mir sehr gut .... warum also nicht auch mit der LX zufrieden geben, wenn ...

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Wachtendonker (29. November 2006)

Hallo,

heute habe ich ein Stereo in Milky Green K24 bestellt!! Mal schauen was ich da gekauft habe und wie lange ich warten muss!!

MfG
Michael


----------



## Bond007 (29. November 2006)

Hi *Michael* - na denn lass dich von mir schon vorab zu deinem neuen, bestellten Stereo beglückwünschen...Du wirst garantiert hoch erfreut sein, wenn´s dann eintrifft - dann noch in der genialen Farbe ...einfach geil!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. November 2006)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Hoffentlich kommt es so schnell wie möglich damit du uns hier einen umfassenden Fahrbericht abliefern und uns mit deftigen Bildern bombadieren kannst.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## milkygreen (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich möchte mir noch in diesem Jahr das Stereo (natürlich in milkygreen)
bestellen und bin, je mehr ich mich da reinlese, verunsichert was die Ausstattung anbelangt. Das Stereo wird mein erstes Fully sein (derzeit Giant ATX 840). Ich war mir zunächst ziemlich sicher, dass ich die Louise Ausstattung die beste wäre.
Die Louise scheint aber in den Tests wesentlich besser wegzukommen als in der Praxis ... und die K24 scheint die bessere Wahl zu sein. Zum Thema Sram X9 /Shimano XT fehlt mit jede Erfahrung und die TalasX scheint, zumindest was die Testberichte angeht, der Manitou überlegen zu sein.
Kann ich guten Gewissens die K24 Ausstattung kaufen und die Manitou "in Kauf nehmen" oder bin ich mit der Louise Ausstattung besser dran? Oder ist die K24Version mit der TalasX kombinierbar?

Sorry, tausend Fragen, aber die, die bisher bestellt haben, werden mir sicherlich ihre Gründe für ihre Entscheidung nennen und mir meine Unsicherheit nehmen können ...

Ich wiege 85kg, war 2006 etwas mehr als 3000km unterwegs und fühl' mich bergauf derzeit (möglicherweise hardtailbedingt) noch wohler als bergab ... aber das kann sich ja mit dem Stereo ändern!

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## fatz (21. Dezember 2006)

milkygreen schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sram X9 /Shimano XT fehlt mit jede Erfahrung



im prinzip sind beide ok. die sram schaltet deutlich knackiger, was mir lieber ist, aber das ist
geschmackssache. was die empfindlichkeit auf dreckige zuege angeht scheint die sram 
besser zu sein. 
zum rest kann ich dir leider nicht so viel sagen.

nochwas: wenn du sowas einmal postest reicht das....


----------



## aquarace (21. Dezember 2006)

So ich hab es auch getan...

habe nach langem überlegen ein Stereo mit der Luise Ausstattung bestellt.

Mir wurde diese Ausstattung von mehrern Händlern empfohlen.
XT ist sehr Robust und gibt es überall zu kaufen (auch im Ausland)
was bei einem Alpencross nicht schlecht ist. Genau so die Magura.
Gut, Robust Praxis bewährt.
Von dem Manitu Gabel wurde mir abgeraten. Und da es nur die X-Trail in der 
Ausstattung gibt wirds halt die.
Guter Laufradsatz ist dabei und super Syntace Komponeneten.
Das ganze in Schwarz. Das Grün ist schon geil aber ich möchte in 2 Jahren mein Radl auch noch anschauen können. Und ich glaub man sieht sich sehr schnell satt an der Farbe. 
Was will man mehr und das für das Geld. (2400,-- ich mag meinen Händler )
Jetzt hoffe ich nur das die Lieferung nicht so lange dauert.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (21. Dezember 2006)

@aquarace

Gratulation !!!

Wo bzw. wer ist denn Dein Händler ?

Mir wurde ja auch von der Minute abgeraten, mit welcher Begründung ist das bei Dir geschehen ?

Gruß, da Basti


----------



## aquarace (21. Dezember 2006)

Mein Händler ist in Dießen a. A.

Die Qualität soll nicht passen.


----------



## Knuffi (21. Dezember 2006)

Da hast Du ja wirklich einen guten Preis bekommen !


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> eher informativ:
> unabhängig von der diskussion, ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht - ich überlege, vom stereo auf das sting umzusteigen:
> *hat jemand interesse an meinem stereo-rahmen in 18"? *
> 
> ...


also ich hab mich entschieden: 
verkaufe das bike komplett. 
-> s. bikemarkt. 





*Gabel *Manitou Minute, 100 - 130 mm
* Schaltwerk *XT
* Schalthebel *LX STI 
* Umwerfer* XT
* Bremse *Hayes Mag / Nine, VR 203, HR 160  
* Kassette *XT 
* Kurbel / Innenlager *Shimano Deore XT Octalink 22 / 32 / 42 (ohne Rockring) 
* LRS* Deore (mit mavic 317 disc) 
* Steuersatz *FSA Orbit 
* Vorbau, Lenker * Truvativ XR 
* Sattelstütze *Syntace P6 
* Sattelklemme *Syntace
* Schnellspanner *Dt Swiss 
* ohne Pedale* 
was kann ich dafür verlangen?


----------



## Wuudi (4. Februar 2007)

Wie das Dubbel ?

Ist's so sch***  oder hast du im Lotto gewonnen und ein Speci Enduro gekauft ?


----------



## dubbel (4. Februar 2007)

nee, hab woanders ja schon geschrieben: 
ich suche noch was in richtung sting, und dann ist das stereo überflüssig, weil nen freerider hab ich ja schon im keller...


----------



## Freecastle (9. Februar 2007)

Auch recht bescheuert ... mein Händler des Vertrauens in Freiburg bekommt lt. eigener Aussage die Stereos 07 erst ca. März in seinen Laden ausgeliefert. Obwohl er noch gleich 3 Filialen im näherern Umkreis hat.

Dachte ich schau mich mal noch wo anders danach um und siehe da ... da hat so kleiner Fahrradladen 2 Stück (Stereo K18 schwarz) bei sich im Laden zum Verkauf stehen. Leider nur mit 16" und 18" !!! Also nicht das entsprechende für mich.

Aber wie kann das sein ... geht das nach dem Prizip ... wer zuerst die Bestellung reinschickt bekommt zuerst !!??!!??


----------



## dubbel (9. Februar 2007)

wie sollte es denn sonst laufen?
wer am lautesten schreit?


----------



## ICD10 (13. Februar 2007)

Servus,

wer von euch hat bereits den Fox rp23 Dämpfer in seinem Stereo? Ich hab in meinem 2007er den RP3. würdet ihr auf einen Tausch bestehen?

Merci im Voraus.
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (14. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich warte auch noch auf den neuen Dämpfer. Bei mir ist auch "nur" der Rp3 verbaut und bekomme "irgendwann"  den Neuen.

Ansonsten Preisabschlag, weil der neue auch eine Funktion mehr hat. War ja auch mit dem Rp23 beschrieben lt. Prospekt und web.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2007)

was ist denn eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## ICD10 (14. Februar 2007)

Das hat 4X4 schon mal beantwortet:



4x4 schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung der Unterschiede findest Du hier:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/fox2007.115836.htm
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/2007_om_ger.htm



Kennt jemand den Preisunterschied? Hat jemand schon mal beide gefahren?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2007)

klingt für mich nicht erstrebenswert, 
eher gimmick.


----------



## ICD10 (14. Februar 2007)

bin mit dem RP3 bisher auch zufrieden, aber schließlich hab ich ja den RP23 bezahlt. Ich werd morgen nochmal mit meinem Dealer feilschen.


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

is doch afaik der gleiche preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich bin ja sonst auch nicht so der kackenhauer, aber da gehts mir erstmal ums Prinzip.
Und ob die eine Funktion sich bemerkbar macht, werden wir sehen  

Ansonsten arbeitet der rp3 schon gut.

Andre


----------



## wildking (25. Februar 2007)

aquarace schrieb:


> So ich hab es auch getan...
> 
> habe nach langem überlegen ein Stereo mit der Luise Ausstattung bestellt.
> 
> ...



habe jetzt in februar 2007 ein stereo titan mit fox tallas und float rp3 dämpfer, bremsen avid seven, xt kurbel, srcam x9schaltwerk, für 1999 bekommen


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Februar 2007)

Fährt hier eigentlich irgendjemand ein Stereo mit einem Manitou swinger 3-way Dämpfer? Wenn ja, mit welchem Druck in den Kammern?

Möchte nämlich meinen alten Manitou weiterfahren..



Sascha


----------

